# RAW LIVE IN CHICAGO! "It Ain't Over Till It's Over..."



## Cobalt

This Raw has the potential to go down in history, not only if Punk returns, but the crowd will be buzzing all night long in the segments they care about.

Honestly cannot wait, big big night ahead!


----------



## JY57

Brock Lesnar is advertised to respond to Taker (from Smackdown) and Taker is advertised for the show.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Has potential to be great. We'll see.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bring it on Chi Town :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution

I'm expecting big things.

To inspire something in me to be motivated to go out of my way to actually watch for a fair while.


----------



## WWE

Watch this raw end with triple h standing tall above Daniel Bryan. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique

JY57 said:


> Brock Lesnar is advertised to respond to Taker (from Smackdown) and Taker is advertised for the show.


(Y) I'm excited to see the build for this since last week when Taker kicked it off with physicality. Heyman should do his work like always and produce another stellar promo hyping up this heavyweight clash.


----------



## Sephiroth

Really excited for Wyatts/SHIELD and the tomfoolery from the crowd. I'm going to mark out if Punk returns.


----------



## New World Order.

Is the hulkster advertised to show up tonight?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Inb4 site crashes tomorrow. If Punk returns, I expect to refresh this thread and have 10 new pages within seconds. No but seriously, tomorrow should be fun. Both watching raw and on WF.


----------



## Chrome

JY57 said:


> Brock Lesnar is advertised to respond to Taker (from Smackdown) and Taker is advertised for the show.


That's good. The less filler on this show, the better, because the crowd would just shit on it anyway. Anyways, I'm really psyched for this Raw. Crowd's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Ray

Looking forward to everyone raging when Punk doesn't show up and Meltzer's report turns out to be bullshit.

Not looking forward to the shitty segment they're going to be putting Aaron Paul in :jose


----------



## Cobalt

Chrome said:


> That's good. The less filler on this show, the better, because the crowd would just shit on it anyway. Anyways, I'm really psyched for this Raw. Crowd's gonna be awesome.


Yea true, they need to put out a good show regardless, mid card bullshit is gonna get chewed up by the crowd.


----------



## Kratosx23

Hopefully they don't shit on the Wyatt Family, and Punk comes back. I don't expect Punk back.


----------



## Adramelech

Well this is it. The last gasp of a dying universe.

Let's see what you've got Chicago.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Punter said:


> Looking forward to everyone raging when Punk doesn't show up and Meltzer's report turns out to be bullshit.
> 
> Not looking forward to the shitty segment they're going to be putting Aaron Paul in :jose


If I had a dollar for every CM Punk thread that will be made within the next 24 hours

:vince$


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CANT WAIT :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

So disappointed that I have to wait until Friday to watch this :cussin: Should be an entertaining show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lol at that preview because the only thing that matters..

C.. M.. Punk.

This is going to be incredible. Potential to be one of the most memorable nights in history.


----------



## KingofKings1281

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> If I had a dollar for every CM Punk thread that will be made within the next 24 hours
> 
> :vince$


You'd have $27.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

KingofKings1281 said:


> You'd have $27.


27 won't even cut the amount of threads during Raw. WF tends to make a lot of stupid/repetitive threads

Thread titles to expect

"Can't wait for CM Punk tonight"
"When do you think Punk will show up"
"CM Punk should do this"
"CM Punk or Daniel Bryan in the main event?"
"Punk is a hypocrite"
"Punk looks out of shape"(troll thread)
"I'm so glad Punk is back"
"CM Punk just punk'd the WWE"
"Will CM Punk marks go away"
"Cm Punk is never returning"
"CM punk theme song"
"I am totally marking out for CM punk"
"What if Cm punk.."
"Cm Punk is overrated"



Quote me on this after raw.


----------



## PGSucks

This RAW could be epic.

IT'S (hopefully) CLOBBERING TIIIIIIIIIIME!!!!!!


----------



## Clique

^^
All of those plus the obvious "CM Punk's Hair" thread.

That is of course IF he is returning tonight.


----------



## Embracer

One of those RAWs I am really looking forward to. And if they are really planning to bring back Punk I hope it won't be at the beginning of the show.


----------



## AOneManDynasty

Crowd will be HOT. Looking forward to see how they handle The Real Americans this week, creative better put the effort in and give their storyline the respect it deserves or I riot.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

I can't believe Meltzer has created so much hype by an article that has just about as much credibility as if any of us wrote it.

"Expected" to return. If he doesn't return Meltzer has an excuse, if he does he gets more publicity. Win/Win for Dave, no not you :batista2 you'll get booed regardless. DAT EMOTION FROM THE UNIVERSE! :selfie


----------



## Embracer

AOneManDynasty said:


> Crowd will be HOT. Looking forward to see how they handle The Real Americans this week, creative better put the effort in and give their storyline the respect it deserves or I riot.


I am actually wondering where are they going with this storyline, so Swagger is supposed to be heel and Cesaro face? Will they have a match at WM?


----------



## Adramelech

ChickMagnet12 said:


> I can't believe Meltzer has created so much hype by an article that has just about as much credibility as if any of us wrote it.
> 
> "Expected" to return. If he doesn't return Meltzer has an excuse, if he does he gets more publicity. Win/Win for Dave, no not you Batista you'll get booed regardless.


Dude, Meltzer didn't write an article, Bryan Alvarez asked him about it on Observer Radio and he said a source in the company told him Punk would be at Raw. Meltzer went on to say that he wasn't entirely sure himself but had no reason to doubt the information. The entire conversation lasted like two minutes.

Don't shit on Meltzer just because some Grade Z dirtsheets take shit from the Observer out of context and run "DAVE MELTZER CONFIRMS 1000% CM PUNK WILL KNOCK OUT BATISTA ON RAW" headlines.

Names like Steve Austin, Mick Foley, Hulk Hogan and many others have all talked about being Meltzer sources over the years. He has infinitely more credibility than a 19 year-old kid writing on Bleacher Report.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Adramelech said:


> Dude, Meltzer didn't write an article, Bryan Alvarez asked him about it on Observer Radio and he said a source in the company told him Punk would be at Raw. Meltzer went on to say that he wasn't entirely sure himself but had no reason to doubt the information. The entire conversation lasted like two minutes.
> 
> Don't shit on Meltzer just because some Grade Z dirtsheets take shit from the Observer out of context and run "DAVE MELTZER CONFIRMS 1000% CM PUNK WILL KNOCK OUT BATISTA ON RAW" headlines.
> 
> Names like Steve Austin, Mick Foley, Hulk Hogan and many others have all talked about being Meltzer sources over the years. He has infinitely more credibility than a 19 year-old kid writing on Bleacher Report.


I didn't look into it, all I hear is "Meltzer says Punk's guna return yay!11!!" and I assumed he's wrote some shit again. It doesn't really make a big difference to be fair, but we smarks gotta smark.

Regardless of mine or your views on Meltzer's credibility, he's given himself a way out if Punk doesn't return. He knew what he said would blow up, he'll definitely come across in a "I told you so" manner if he does show up.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

So gutted I won't be seeing this tonight, has the potential to be a good show. I said that last week but watching it live meant it didn't live up to the hype- therefore tonight's show will no doubt.

I'll hopefully catch RAW in the next couple of days having avoided the spoilers. Enjoy the show guys.


----------



## AOneManDynasty

Embracer said:


> I am actually wondering where are they going with this storyline, so Swagger is supposed to be heel and Cesaro face? Will they have a match at WM?


It looks that way atm.
My guess is either Cesaro turns on Zeb/Swagger or vice versa with maybe Hogan thrown in there to help out Cesaro, which will probably culminate with a match at Wrestlemania.
Also just judging by Cesaro's new shirt on the WWE shop, Cesaro will most likely break away with the Real American gimmick and keep the 'WE THE PEOPLE' chant.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark:

Cant wait for Punks return.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Actially gonna watch it live for the first time since raw 1000! Normally i just record and watch next day. CM punk has to be there or will not have been worth watching live! Unless wwe pull something else out. Excited nonetheless


----------



## Doc

Should be a rowdy crowd that's for sure.


----------



## Arcturus

..I'm actually going to feel a bit sad for the rest of you, everybody is so excited about Punk's return and it will be really sad when he doesn't show up.

I love Punk but I think Meltzer has fallen foul of a troll job and has raised the hopes of you guys.


----------



## cactus_jack22

Is punk really going to return or are people just bs'in


----------



## Matt Striker

I like the buzz around this RAW but I can't understand that IWC supports someone who left his regular job without any explanation. That is in my opinion a very unprofessional behaviour. Every action the crowd is going to do, WWE won't care. As long as you pay the tickets & watch the show - everything is fine for them.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Matt Striker said:


> I like the buzz around this RAW but I can't understand that IWC supports someone who left his regular job without any explanation. That is in my opinion a very unprofessional behaviour. Every action the crowd is going to do, WWE won't care. As long as you pay the tickets & watch the show - everything is fine for them.


Punk probabaly has so much to say but would rather wait until his contract is officially up to avoid any lawsuits of any sort from wwe.


----------



## Tardbasher12

CM Punk will either come back and retire or not come at all.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

keyboard warrior :hah:


> Guess what? Batista doesn’t like you very much, either.


reminds me of that fan video


----------



## Dark_Hart

punk returning is good for business


----------



## MaybeLock

In before butthurt people complain about a crowd expected to be hot. 

I hope that if Punk isn't coming back, they at least use that heat to put over a heel. No mention of Punk or muting the crowd will piss me off for real


----------



## Eulonzo

Not looking forward to that guest host.


----------



## LateTrain27

This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Eulonzo

MaybeLock said:


> In before butthurt people complain about a crowd expected to be hot.
> 
> I hope that if Punk isn't coming back, they at least use that heat to put over a heel. No mention of Punk or muting the crowd will piss me off for real


But if they use the heat to put over a heel, people are gonna bitch that "DUDE IF HE HADN'T USED PUNK NO-SHOWING THE SHOW, HE WOULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN THAT MUCH HEAT, LOLZ CHEAP HEAT".


----------



## Klee

CM Punk vs Austin to happen at Wrestlemania 30. The build will start tonight. 

This was a dream I had last night after reading all the punk rumours before going to bed. I felt real excitement in my dream world


----------



## Eulonzo

Klee said:


> CM Punk vs Austin to happen at Wrestlemania 30. The build will start tonight.
> 
> This was a dream I had last night after reading all the punk rumours before going to bed. I felt real excitement in my dream world


Not gonna happen, but I'd actually mark out pretty hard if they did it.

Now would be a decent time to do it, it'd be unexpected, plus there's been no rumors or hints about it. I know you had a dream about it but still. :lol I'd love that, although it won't happen.


----------



## wjd1989

Is it confirmed that Hogan will be there tonight?


----------



## p862011

Eulonzo said:


> Not looking forward to that guest host.


----------



## Cobalt

Klee said:


> CM Punk vs Austin to happen at Wrestlemania 30. The build will start tonight.
> 
> This was a dream I had last night after reading all the punk rumours before going to bed. I felt real excitement in my dream world


Needs more then 5 weeks build IMO.

Plus Austin is done.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

CM Punk wont come back because he doesn't love the wrestling business and he doesn't care for his marks.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

:lmao

Austin ain't coming back, ever.

He doesn't need the money at all, he doesn't owe the fans anything, and as he said, say he comes back and has one more match. What happens then?


----------



## Chicago Saint

I'm gonna miss the 1st hour, so pissed


----------



## Leather Rebel

I have high hopes on this Raw. If the WWE doesn't want the fans to riot, they have to offer a great show, and at the same time, if the show is crap, the crowd will be make it memorable. Is a win/win situation.


----------



## Chicago Saint

Can you watch the show from the WWE App??


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Should be a great show.


----------



## 751161

Chicago never fails to live up to expectations. :mark: So fucking pumped for this, if Punk returns, that's just the icing on the cake right there. Should be awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Marv95

Oh FFS they aren't gonna riot over a stupid wrestling show. Don't be surprised to witness a troll job tonight though.

As far as Austin goes, no, I don't think he's coming back. I just find it odd that he guaranteed publicly Punk will be at XXX. Also keep in mind that besides a Wrestlemania main event Punk also wants to wrestle Stone Cold. And we still do not have that marquee, "dream match" for this Mania that it needs to have.


----------



## Cmpunk91

If punk comes back there are three possiblities. 
1: he returns and feuds with hunter and faces him at wm
2: he returns and is inserted into the title match 
3: most unlikely out of all he returns and feuds with Austin. (Highly doubtful)


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Not even a possible Punk return could make me sit through a 3-hour commercial-laden RAW.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

NYC > Chicago

That is all.


----------



## Mainboy

Can't wait for tonight!

Punk possibly returning
The Shield/Wyatts
Aaron Paul


----------



## Kemil22

I will have my remote control ready to change channels just in case the cry baby cm punk does return


----------



## hag

:ti


----------



## twztid_lestat

Im convinced it's a work, and this was just a way to give Punk some time off to heal for mania (wasn't that said to be what would happen right after Summerslam?). Hope he does come back


----------



## CharliePrince

THIS IS AWESOME!!!

:|


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I won't be able to watch live with you guys :sad:

Here's to hoping Barrett comes out dressed as Punk


----------



## Pip-Man

InTheAirTonight said:


> NYC > Chicago
> 
> That is all.


:yes


----------



## Gretchen

This is pretty exciting. Wyatts/Shield 2 and Taker/Lesnar confrontation :mark:

And the crowd. It will either flop hard or be a really memorable crowd. If we hear "CM PUNK" chants right at the start of the show, you know the show is going to be hijacked by the fans. Excited to see what will take place tonight.


----------



## Arcturus

InTheAirTonight said:


> NYC > Chicago
> 
> That is all.


In what way?

Better wrestling fans? Debateable.

Food? Chicago.

Women? Chicago.

Sights? New York City.

Sports teams? Chicago.

Weather? New York City

Job Prospects? New York City.

Friendly People? Chicago. 

.


----------



## seannnn

Embracer said:


> I am actually wondering where are they going with this storyline, so Swagger is supposed to be heel and Cesaro face? Will they have a match at WM?



Hopefully Swagger and Zeb beat down Cesarl for not being a true Real American leading to Swagger w'Zeb v Cesaro w'Hogan. The rub of being with Hogan for one match would be great to elevate Cesaro to the next level


----------



## chargebeam

Man, I can't wait. Last time I've been so pumped about an episode of Raw was Raw 1000.


----------



## SonoShion

RhodesForWHC said:


> If we hear "CM PUNK" chants right at the start of the show, you know the show is going to be hijacked by the fans. Excited to see what will take place tonight.


There's no IF. We're in Chicago mate.

Excited as hell.


----------



## Nessler

:mark: Shield vs Wyatts

:mark: Taker/Brock

fpalm everything else

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: A CM Punk return


----------



## Arcturus

In all honesty I don't care what the fans do, I hope they go apeshit and mess up the show, just not the Undertaker segment, chanting shit during an Undertaker segment is like screaming cuss words in a church, it's just not right.


----------



## Gretchen

Sono Shion said:


> There's no IF. We're in Chicago mate.
> 
> Excited as hell.


The thing is, Raw crowds in Chicago tend to be less smarky than PPV crowds. It's like 70-30 as of oppose to 90-10 at PPVs there, in terms of smarks to casuals. But I think there will be more smarks there, now, given by the circumstances.


----------



## SonoShion

The circumstances + it's the RTWM, which usually draws smarks to attend, seeing the crowd reactions from the Royal Rumble on. 95/05 sounds about right for tonight.


----------



## Chicago Saint

This is gonna be a night to remember


----------



## p862011

sad when a possible cm punk return after 1 month away means more than batsta's 4 year hiatus return lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

> Undertaker is immortal and will always deserve respect


I absolutely love that. I'm gonna lose it if they turn their backs on HHH :lmao


----------



## 751161

I'll mark the fuck out if Barrett comes out to Punk's music tonight, trolling the entire crowd. :barrett


----------



## bigbuxxx

Arcturus said:


> In all honesty I don't care what the fans do, I hope they go apeshit and mess up the show, just not the Undertaker segment, *chanting shit during an Undertaker segment is like screaming cuss words in a church, it's just not right.*


uhhh no


----------



## Kemil22

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll mark the fuck out if Barrett comes out to Punk's music tonight, trolling the entire crowd. :barrett


That would be the best thing ever but it has to be big dave for me instead of barrett

there is going to be some major trolling from vinny mac and trips tonight :vince2:trips2


----------



## p862011

hope wwe does a orton vs cena iron man match lol


----------



## Gretchen

Hag said:


>


That's actually pretty good.


----------



## LVblizzard

I don't remember the last time I was so excited for an episode of Raw.


----------



## SonoShion

Oh shit, I totally forgot about :jesse

First time I'm excited for a guest host. Chicago will show respect, I hope.


----------



## Kemil22

sick and tired


----------



## Murph

Cannot fucking wait for this crowd.


----------



## TripleG

Punk is back! Things are about to actually get interesting.


----------



## Chrome

RhodesForWHC said:


> That's actually pretty good.


Yeah, I want to see the "turn their backs on" thing work when The Authority/Batista/Orton segment is on. The visual of that would be absolutely hilarious if done right.


----------



## Gretchen

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I want to see the "turn their backs on" thing work when The Authority/Batista/Orton segment is on. The visual of that would be absolutely hilarious if done right.


I agree. Also, I love the "Elevate the Midacrders" component. You going?


----------



## 751161

If they turn their backs I'll lose it. :ti

Actually considering partly staying up for the show tonight even though it'll be like 1am for me and I have to be up in the morning. Want to see what the crowd do.


----------



## SonoShion

The ChiCrowd for tonight is about to hit 10.000 followers :lol

Also BIGZEB



> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 9h.
> 
> Tomorrow night...going to be interesting in #WWEChicago...#RAW…chatter is that there's a few surprises in store. @WWE


----------



## Gretchen

Does anybody have the link to the Chicago Raw Twitter account?


----------



## SonoShion

https://twitter.com/ChicagoRAWcrowd


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I hope this Raw lives up to the hype ...

I'll be watching live for sure so see you guys tonight. The Pre-Show should be a good indicator, something tells me if Punk is not coming to Raw, they wouldn't be stupid enough to actually do the Pre-Show behind the crowd like they usually do. But if Punk is showing up, then they can do it in the crowd no problem. Cause the crowd will be attempting to fuck up the Pre-Show more then likely, and there's no way those panelists are gonna be able to sit there without acknowledging the fans behind them.

Unless of course they call security or record it earlier. :lol


----------



## Chrome

RhodesForWHC said:


> I agree. Also, I love the "Elevate the Midacrders" component. You going?


Nah, got work later and get off around 6 or 7, so I wouldn't have time to get there. I'll probably try to go to Payback though, that's in Chicago this year too. Unless they change it and blacklist Chicago after tonight lol.


----------



## superfudge

This is going to be a good show. I can feel it in my plums.


----------



## Gretchen

I'll mark the fuck out if they actually all turn their backs of Batsita, Orton, Stephanie, and HHH. I'll also mark out if they start a "We want Ziggler!" chant.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Everyone's gonne be like 









HOSTED BY :jesse BITCHES!

headlined by unkunk8 unk6unk2unk3 (even though he might not even be there)

and supported by :bryan3:HHH2taker:cena4:wyatt:bigdave:rko2

and the biggest draw of the night? THE CHICAGO CROWD!:vince7

:mark: :mark: GET READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!!


----------



## Arcturus

..I know a lot of people talking about Punk, but Jericho is currently in Chicago and is also performing in Detroit, the locations for Raw and Smackdown...just saying...


----------



## Stone Hot

Cant wait to see the crowd fail tonight. WWE is going to troll them hard and WWE is not changing any WM plans with the exception they might add Punk to the title match.


----------



## CesaroSection

So fucking excited for tonight. Could go down as one of the most memorable Raw's ever. The crowd should be hot as fuck, the Wyatt/Shield match is gonna be insane and in Punk returns... oh boy.


----------



## CesaroSection

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait to see the crowd fail tonight. WWE is going to troll them hard and WWE and not changing any WM plans with the exception they might add Punk to the title match.


But that is what the Chicago crowd want? How the hell is that trolling them if Punk returns and is added to the title match? Chicago cares a helluva lot more about Punk than Bryan and if Punk is there couldn't care less about Daniel Bryan.

So if Punk is there there is no trolling as the crowd gets what they want.


----------



## Srdjan99

If the crowd is really gonna be as awesome as all of us believe that they will be, than this night will be one to remember, with or without Punk


----------



## hag

This is like Attitude Era hype. I can't fucking wait for tonight.


----------



## Arcturus

CesaroSection said:


> But that is what the Chicago crowd want? How the hell is that trolling them if Punk returns and is added to the title match? Chicago cares a helluva lot more about Punk than Bryan and if Punk is there couldn't care less about Daniel Bryan.
> 
> So if Punk is there there is no trolling as the crowd gets what they want.


..This is why they have let the news "leak" to the dirt sheets via Meltzer, they want the fans going to RAW expecting Punk to return at any point and thus this puts them in a better mood, an excited mood rather than a purely hostile one. It's called damage control.

Of course when Punk no shows the fans will go apeshit, but they will be long of the air by then.


----------



## Kemil22

I cant wait to post in the thread complaining about how crap the crowd was on raw tomorrow

we have one after every raw tomorrow will be no different


----------



## NastyYaffa

You guys know that the twitter account is ran by 1 guy, right? lol

So not everyone who is going to the show has seen that shit. So don't expect them turn backs to HHH and shit.


----------



## CharliePrince

it's 10 am. im planning my food. i got beer. 

don't know about you but THIS IS GONNA BE ONE CRAZY NIGHT!! :flip


----------



## Stone Hot

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys know that the twitter account is ran by 1 guy, right? lol
> 
> So not everyone who is going to the show has seen that shit. So don't expect them turn backs to HHH and shit.


I know right and more than half those follows are not even from Chicago and are not even going to be there lol


----------



## Brock

Taker/Lesnar - :mark:


----------



## FITZ

I'm really curious about what's going to happen tonight. It's really WWE's last chance to make amends with a good chunk of their audience. 

I would prefer Bryan in the title match and Punk facing Triple H but if they do it the other way around I'm not going to complain. I just want to have one person in the title match that I can root for and I don't think that's too much to ask for in a Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Just cant wait for the pop!!!


----------



## QuietInRealLife

CesaroSection said:


> But that is what the Chicago crowd want? How the hell is that trolling them if Punk returns and is added to the title match? Chicago cares a helluva lot more about Punk than Bryan and if Punk is there couldn't care less about Daniel Bryan.
> 
> So if Punk is there there is no trolling as the crowd gets what they want.


Nope, fans want Bryan in that match. Chicago wants Punk back but they won't want him taking Bryans rightful place in the main event. So in essence he's right, adding Punk changes nothing really, if anything there's a danger that this backfires on Punk & he starts getting heat for taking Bryans spot.


----------



## BlueRover

Punk returning and being rewarded for disrespecting his colleagues and the entire business would be a horrible example for everyone involved. Or does he and others truly believe that he is at the level of Stone Cold or something who can get away with doing whatever he wants? 

And if he does show, I hope as hell he gets powerbombed through a table by Batista to stick in the face of those who support a winy little b**** like him.


----------



## Kemil22

BlueRover said:


> Punk returning and being rewarded for disrespecting his colleagues and the entire business would be a horrible example for everyone involved. Or does he and others truly believe that he is at the level of Stone Cold or something who can get away with doing whatever he wants?
> 
> And if he does show, I hope as hell he gets powerbombed through a table by Batista to stick in the face of those who support a winy little b**** like him.


fo shaw :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I'll mark for a "IF CM PUNK DOESN'T SHOW...WE RIOT" Sign :mark:

Tonight is going to be insane :banderas


----------



## Kemil22

DashingRKO said:


> I'll mark for a "IF CM PUNK DOESN'T SHOW...WE RIOT" Sign :mark:
> 
> Tonight is going to be insane :banderas


I think they would be better taking a "IF CM PUNK DOESN'T SHOW... WE'LL GO HOME AND CRY INTO OUR PILLOWS THEN COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET" sign


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys know that the twitter account is ran by 1 guy, right? lol
> 
> So not everyone who is going to the show has seen that shit. So don't expect them turn backs to HHH and shit.


It doesn't matter how many people run the account. Other people see it and retweet/spread the word. The power of the internet...


----------



## Stone Hot

Kemil22 said:


> I think they would be better taking a "IF CM PUNK DOESN'T SHOW... WE'LL GO HOME AND CRY INTO OUR PILLOWS THEN COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET" sign


haha thats exactly what will happen.


----------



## Mainboy

BarneyArmy said:


> Just cant wait for the pop!!!


Still got that PPV on my sky planner!!!! :mark:


----------



## Schmoove

SNow day!!!!

Network all day until Raw.


----------



## CharliePrince

a 5* thread rating at 10:30AM

this is the kinda night we facing!!

IM HAVING ME PIZZA! AND BEER

i ain't sharing my beer

 gonna be a fun night hope you all got your plans ready


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Chrome said:


> Nah, got work later and get off around 6 or 7, so I wouldn't have time to get there. I'll probably try to go to Payback though, that's in Chicago this year too. Unless they change it and blacklist Chicago after tonight lol.


Nah, there's too much money to be made in Chicago.


----------



## chargebeam

BlueRover said:


> Punk returning and being rewarded for disrespecting his colleagues and the entire business would be a horrible example for everyone involved. *Or does he and others truly believe that he is at the level of Stone Cold or something who can get away with doing whatever he wants?*


I do. He made me come back to WWE in 2011 because I had given up in 2008. Summer of Punk is till my favorite WWE "season" since 2005's ECW invasion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kemil22 said:


> I think they would be better taking a "IF CM PUNK DOESN'T SHOW... WE'LL GO HOME AND CRY INTO OUR PILLOWS THEN COMPLAIN ON THE INTERNET" sign


Pretty much this :lol


----------



## Stone Hot

So kayfabe wise what do you all think will happen next in the HHH vs DB storyline? What do you think DB will try to do to get HHH to except this match? Because there not changing this match no matter what the Chi crowd wants.


----------



## hag

I see CM Punk interrupting a Batista Promo and adding himself to the WWEWHC Match.


----------



## Sentz12000

Stone Hot said:


> So kayfabe wise what do you all think will happen next in the HHH vs DB storyline? What do you think DB will try to do to get HHH to except this match? Because there not changing this match no matter what the Chi crowd wants.


They should have HHH's response built up to the end. HHH comes out, says he wants Bryan to come out to the ring to settle this. 

Long pause. Static hits. Crowd goes ballistic. Punk-HHH is set.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Stone Hot said:


> So kayfabe wise what do you all think will happen next in the HHH vs DB storyline? What do you think DB will try to do to get HHH to except this match? Because there not changing this match no matter what the Chi crowd wants.


:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

If Punk was ever to return tonight, WWE is GOD TIER no matter what anybody says.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Hag said:


> I see CM Punk interrupting a Batista Promo and adding himself to the WWEWHC Match.


I think he won't be added to any match tonight but by the end (if he returns) you'll know which match he's being setup for whether its GTS to Batista followed by a Pipebomb or pissing of Hunter for likely helping Bryan into the championship match or something.


----------



## Chan Hung

How about maybe just maybe....Hunter told Punk.."Fine bro...come back..i'll put you over"

:hhh2


----------



## hag

Chan Hung said:


> How about maybe just maybe....Hunter told Punk.."Fine bro...come back..i'll put you over"
> 
> :hhh2


----------



## Stone Hot

Bryan is not getting added to the title match


----------



## Matt Striker

I'm very excited for this RAW episode tonight. With the entire crowd buzz on going the show will be interesting to watch. I don't need a CM Punk return, I would prefer that Bad News Barret getting his major heel spot and coming out to Punk's entrance theme, only to deliver some bad news. Hyped for this at all.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

BlueRover said:


> Punk returning and being rewarded for *disrespecting his colleagues and the entire business* would be a horrible example for everyone involved. Or does he and others truly believe that he is at the level of Stone Cold or something who can get away with doing whatever he wants?
> 
> And if he does show, I hope as hell he gets powerbombed through a table by Batista to stick in the face of those who support a winy little b**** like him.


I think WWE already disrespected the business of wrestling enough when they began referring to their Wrestlers as Superstars, Women as Divas, Replaced Bookers with a Creative Writing team, devalued their titles etc.

You Punk loathers are more whiny then the guy you claim to hate. :lol

Wishing Kayfabe wrestling moves to be done to a wrestler, we've reached middle school levels of maturity now. (Y)

Personally I wish he would come back & do what he was supposed to do to begin with. I'm a huge Punk fan, but I could careless about what exactly he does.


----------



## chargebeam

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If Punk was ever to return tonight, WWE is GOD TIER no matter what anybody says.


If Punk returns tonight, it'll be my biggest mark out experience ever in the WWE. It'll be my favorite current wrestler returning for my first live Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Absolute

WWE better not come with that fuckery tonight. Chicago ain't playing games.


----------



## DoubtGin

people sure love the "against all odds" feeling


----------



## Eulonzo

Arcturus said:


> In all honesty I don't care what the fans do, I hope they go apeshit and mess up the show, just not the Undertaker segment, chanting shit during an Undertaker segment is like screaming cuss words in a church, it's just not right.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

chargebeam said:


> If Punk returns tonight, it'll be my biggest mark out experience ever in the WWE.


same. REALLY hope he returns tonight gunna watch in different room to wife as if he appears shes gunna die of a heart attack from all the screaming lol :lol

just hope they dont pull a stunt like play his music only for someone else to come out  thats not cool


----------



## YoungGun_UK

They won't shit on Shield/Wyatts or Taker/Lesnar/Heyman Segment, in fact I bet those are what the crowd is most invested in other than the potential return.


----------



## Stone Hot

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...allenge_on_RAW_Will_Hulk_Hogan_Be_at_RAW.html



> WWE is teasing that Triple H will have answer to Daniel Bryan's WrestleMania challenge on tonight's RAW.


yep its happening. They wouldn't be teasing this online if they were going to change plans and put DB in the title match.

DB vs HHH is whats best for business


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

chargebeam said:


> If Punk returns tonight, it'll be my biggest mark out experience ever in the WWE. It'll be my favorite current wrestler returning for my first live Wrestlemania.


Of course. It's not like there's anything else to mark out about in the product right now. Bryan/HHH?

:ti


----------



## BarneyArmy

You think Punk will open the show or end it?


----------



## Eulonzo

If we get a Pipebomb like promo like the one he did in 2011 if he returns. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

So Punk will be in the title match how do we think he will be added to it? i just cant wait :mark:


----------



## Legion3

Excited...especially for the Chicago crowd tonight!!

Counting on you guys!


----------



## Eulonzo

YoungGun_UK said:


> I think he won't be added to any match tonight but by the end (if he returns) you'll know which match he's being setup for whether its GTS to Batista followed by a Pipebomb or pissing of Hunter for likely helping Bryan into the championship match or something.


I think adding him next week would make more sense to build it up, because having him return and adding him to the main event title match in one night would be a bit much, but I think doing it a week later also would be a bit much as WrestleMania is what, 5 weeks or 6 weeks away? Idk. I know that's enough build up but still, I'm iffy about that.


----------



## Eulonzo

p862011 said:


>


Don't really care what TV Show or Movie he's in or how good he is, it's the road to WrestleMania and I personally feel like having guest hosts and stuff are unnecessary, especially when you're on the road to the biggest show of the year and "the biggest WrestleMania of all time". It's just awkward, you have Taker/Lesnar on the show, CM Punk possibly coming back, Triple H responding to Daniel Bryan and all this other stuff and then.. this guy. :lol

I'd say the same if they did a RAW Roulette or an Old School RAW or any of those gimmick RAWs.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Imagin bryan vs hhh on raw no dq, if bryan wins he gets to be in the title match at wm. Bryans about to win and a masked man attacks him costing him the match and turns out it is punk.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

Hope they don't panic and have him start the show. It needs to be left for the end. Atleast let the crowd get angry for a little bit


----------



## Eulonzo

You hear that? It's the sound of every person in the creative/writing room spinning their heads as we speak.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow




----------



## CharliePrince

The Absolute said:


> WWE better not come with that fuckery tonight. Chicago ain't playing games.


Vince is going to be the most hated man in Chicago if tonight ends up as the fans getting PUNKED

get it?

...no, that does not mean cm punk


----------



## Your_Solution

TakeMyGun said:


>


You dont prethank the enemy before the war John!


----------



## hazuki

lol they defiantly know about #hijackRAW


----------



## QuietInRealLife

TakeMyGun said:


>


John Cena at his trolling, passive-aggressive best 'i just wanna thank you in advance for booing me out of the building & shitting on my segments Chicago' LOL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Cena is so great.


----------



## hag

LOL at you guys being mad at Cena for actually being okay with fans voicing their opinions at live shows. You guys will hate him no matter what he does, won't you. 

as for more Punk talk,

Bring back Punk while Triple H is cutting a promo about Wrestlemania.

But my god, if the commentators are acknowledging the chants, it will just ruin everything. They have to bring it across like it's a complete suprise for Television. 

The last thing I need is JBL saying "Don't these people know he left the company?" or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Arcturus

Cena doing his best to shield the hate there, but thankfully for him with HHH, Orton & Batista around he won't be getting the worst response of the night.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

I want a lot of Cena trolling to the crowd tonight. He should have fun with it.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

this raw has been hyped up for weeks! really hope it doesn't flop...


----------



## El_Absoluto

Am I the only one who would prefer Punk vs Cena or Punk vs Bryan, than him being added to the title match?


----------



## Brock

Pretty big Raw........shame we have to have another guest host.


----------



## ShadowCat

Stone Hot said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...allenge_on_RAW_Will_Hulk_Hogan_Be_at_RAW.html
> 
> 
> 
> yep its happening. They wouldn't be teasing this online if they were going to change plans and put DB in the title match.
> 
> DB vs HHH is whats best for business


To be honest the biggest shock of the night wouldn't be Punk's return, I would be HHH going out in front of that crowd i just can't see it happening.


----------



## Gretchen

Cena is supposedly facing the Wyatts at 'Mania, and I think he will probably put them over. But he's not really hogging the spotlight ATM, I don't really see him as the "enemy" in this scenario. HHH, Batista, Stephanie, and Orton should be the ones targeted, not Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Hag said:


> LOL at you guys being mad at Cena for actually being okay with fans voicing their opinions at live shows. You guys will hate him no matter what he does, won't you.


Not a single person posted a hate filled post after I posted that tweet...


----------



## Alex

Tonight is going to be epic.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

Sweet Jesus, I haven't ever been this pumped up for a Raw!!!!! 

Hoping for a sweet Shield/Wyatts match, Taker/Lesnar confrontation, a CM PUNK RETURN (remaining hopefully but wary on that one), and the best WWE crowd out there loudly voicing their opinions!!


----------



## NyQuil

I work until 2am. This may be the first RAW in a long time that I download when I get home.

"I will not read PWInsiders' RAW report."
"I will not read PWInsiders' RAW report."
"I will not read PWInsiders' RAW report."


----------



## MajinTrunks

Can't wait to see what happens.. just hope the night doesn't end in disappointment.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

hazuki said:


> lol they defiantly know about #hijackRAW


Ofcourse they do, its more likely to trend than #RAW is right now. 

The irony of tonight that and #CMPunk will probably both be trending, and probably the number 1 at one point and they won't mention it :ti


----------



## cazwell

To be fair whether the CM Punk return is true or not I'm not really too fussed as much as I'd like to see him return. The only thing I'm worried about is the crowd shitting on a potentially fantastic RAW. Looking forward to the goosebumps from the pop if CM does return though..


----------



## Tundra1988

im a big punk fan. but I will bust out laughing at the reactions on here when he doesnt return.

And if he does..well I will have a big mud slide in my pants.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

RhodesForWHC said:


> Cena is supposedly facing the Wyatts at 'Mania, and I think he will probably put them over. But he's not really hogging the spotlight ATM, I don't really see him as the "enemy" in this scenario. HHH, Batista, Stephanie, and Orton should be the ones targeted, not Cena.


Yeah, now that he's no longer in a feud with Rock or lingering in the championship picture and seems to slowly be going into the 'measuring stick' role for the talents coming through I have no problem with him. 

He's still a cornball though :cena3


----------



## TinkerMan

Punk returns, gets interrupted by Austin and set up a match for mania.

Imagine that.


----------



## Saved_masses

i can actually picture trash being thrown into the ring at the end if Punk doesn't return, would be a good laugh that


----------



## Chicago Saint

I'll be on the train for the start

I pray Punk closes this show with a pipebomb


----------



## Srdjan99

A riot would have happened back in 2011 at MITB if Punk would have lost that match, but I seriosuly can't see the crowd that it's going to attend the show tonight, doing anything bigger than chanting "CM Punk!" the whole show


----------



## Xobeh

So both Lesnar and Undertaker are showing tonight?


----------



## Joff

I'll miss it unfortunately. Will have to watch it tomorrow. Sucks with the punk speculation.


----------



## hazuki

:mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I have a feeling something HUGE is gonna happen tonight. Punk may return and might setup a huge match for WM. I can't see the WWE and Vince McMahon not doing their best to have an incredible WM this year, considering it's the first LIVE PPV able to be seen on the network.


----------



## FITZ

Srdjan99 said:


> A riot would have happened back in 2011 at MITB if Punk would have lost that match, but I seriosuly can't see the crowd that it's going to attend the show tonight, doing anything bigger than chanting "CM Punk!" the whole show


I don't think this is true at all. I mean they all know it's fake. It would be like rioting because your favorite TV character got killed off.


----------



## Choke2Death

Would be so awesome if Punk returned and it turned out to be his retirement speech, saying goodbye in his hometown.

I hope that he doesn't show up and if he does, it's to clear things up on the current situation. But I expect the worst, which is him coming back and being added to the Mania card.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't think this is true at all. I mean they all know it's fake. It would be like rioting because your favorite TV character got killed off.


Well there's people who claim that if RVD had lost to Cena at One Night Stand, there really was going to be a riot. I have no idea if it would have happened, but people who were at it claimed that people in the crowd were talking about rioting. Knowing how some of the hardcore ECW fans are, I wouldn't be surprised.

So it's not completely impossible that people would riot for Punk as well.


----------



## zkorejo

OOhhh Shucky DUCKY QUACK QUACK.. This is going to be gooood.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

So pumped for Raw tonight I have work at 9am so will catch the 1st hour see if Punk turns up if not I will catch the rest tomorrow night 

Looking forward to that Shield/Wyatts match think it's gonna end in a DQ though sadly 

Batista will get shitted on all night by the Chicago crowd he will get on the turnbuckle and say his usual 'Deal With It'

:bigdave


----------



## Stone Hot

I can't wait to see Batista and HHH troll the crowd tonight. Going to be great.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Stone Hot said:


> I can't wait to see Batista and HHH troll the crowd tonight. Going to be great.




This is the 44th time you've said this. We get it.


----------



## Stone Hot

ShadowCat said:


> To be honest the biggest shock of the night wouldn't be Punk's return, I would be HHH going out in front of that crowd i just can't see it happening.


He is not going to go out alone. DB will call him out and HHH will come out. As long as DB is out there with HHH the crowd won't do shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

You know the company is in good hands when the biggest names in the company are reduced to "trolling" crowds in order to save face. Yikes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

The way it should go down:

*Cult of Personality Hits*

The crowd begins to go wild, shitting themselves in excitement! BAH GAWD, CM PUNK IS HERE!

But wait just a damn minute, :batista4 comes out in CM Punk gear with the x's marked on the tape around his hands. He gets down on one knee, about to say "its clobbering time!" but instead we get...

"DEAL WITH ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT" 

The crowd shits on batista as he enters the ring. After talking some shit about Punk being a pussy....

*Cult of Personality Hits*

BAH GAWD, its really him! Nobody is coming out, the crowd is in anticipation, so is Batista and then out walks...

:barrett

"IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS"


----------



## Stone Hot

xdoomsayerx said:


> This is the 44th time you've said this. We get it.


I didn't say it in this thread yet.


----------



## Gretchen

Those of you talking about wanting HHH and Bootista to troll the crowd... it would be great if the fans followed the protocol in the picture they had on the Twitter Page where they just turn their backs and don't react to them. Best thing to do.


----------



## Stad

If Punk does return i wonder how they will have him do it? interrupt a Batista/Orton promo maybe??


----------



## #Mark

Cmpunk91 said:


> Imagin bryan vs hhh on raw no dq, if bryan wins he gets to be in the title match at wm. Bryans about to win and a masked man attacks him costing him the match and turns out it is punk.


Yeah, I think the route they should go is DB vs. HHH on RAW tonight.. If DB wins he's inserted in the title match if HHH wins Bryan can never get another title match again. Punk jumps in from the crowd and evens the odds for Bryan late in the match after Batista, Orton or Kane interfere on HHH's behalf.


----------



## Cobalt

Choke2Death said:


> Would be so awesome if Punk returned and it turned out to be his retirement speech, saying goodbye in his hometown.
> 
> I hope that he doesn't show up and if he does, it's to clear things up on the current situation. But I expect the worst, which is him coming back and being added to the Mania card.


Yea heaven forbid Punk returns and saves that embarrassing joke of a mainevent match.


----------



## Banez

I'm probably up for this RAW.


----------



## dmccourt95

#Mark said:


> Yeah, I think the route they should go is DB vs. HHH on RAW tonight.. If DB wins he's inserted in the title match if HHH wins Bryan can never get another title match again. Punk jumps in from the crowd and evens the odds for Bryan late in the match after Batista, Orton or Kane interfere on HHH's behalf.


This, or have Orton or Batista in the ring beating on Bryan and Punk's music hits, he comes out with a chair and cleans house setting Bryan up for the Running Knee on HHH


----------



## WWE

I have a feeling that the crowd wont even be *AS* hyper as what we may expecting them to be.

It'll start with a mild Punk chant. and they'll open the show with Wyatts/Shield.

after that, they'll go with some filler match as they drown out the crowd.

And I still don't think Punk is returning :HHH2


----------



## Timpatriot

TinkerMan said:


> Punk returns, gets interrupted by Austin and set up a match for mania.
> 
> Imagine that.


YES


----------



## Stone Hot

RhodesForWHC said:


> Those of you talking about wanting HHH and Bootista to troll the crowd... it would be great if the fans followed the protocol in the picture they had on the Twitter Page where they just turn their backs and don't react to them. Best thing to do.


WWE will work around it. HHH will not be out there by himself. DB will call him out and HHH will be in the ring with DB. Surely the fans wont turn their back on DB. With Batista if he is to cut a promo tonight they will just turn the lights off except the spotlight that will be on him. This way the crowd can't be seen. 

WWE has ways to work around the smarks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stone Hot said:


> WWE will work around it. HHH will not be out there by himself. DB will call him out and HHH will be in the ring with DB. Surely the fans wont turn their back on DB. With Batista if he is to cut a promo tonight they will just turn the lights off except the spotlight that will be on him. This way the crowd can't be seen.
> 
> *WWE has ways to work around the smarks.*


Like, the Raw after WM last year?

:lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Cobalt said:


> Yea heaven forbid Punk returns and saves that embarrassing joke of a mainevent match.


What's the big deal? I have no desire to see the guy in any shape or form. I'd like to think I'm allowed to have my opinion, even if you don't like it.


----------



## ShaunRicker

best wrestling crowd.....by far out of any city out there.


----------



## WWE

ShaunRicker said:


> best wrestling crowd.....by far out of any city out there.


It's not in New York tonight. :HHH2


----------



## Arcturus

..Cody Rhodes just burned Cena on twitter:

"Guys pandering to tonight's crowd outta' fear is blahhh...if you've been good to CHI and you're worth a damn, they'll be good to you. #RAW"


----------



## Kemil22

Someone better inform the ER rooms around the country of a potential mass influx of attempted suicides for when cry baby punk doesnt show up :lol

#cutforpunk #savetheindys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Arcturus said:


> ..Cody Rhodes just burned Cena on twitter:
> 
> "Guys pandering to tonight's crowd outta' fear is blahhh...if you've been good to CHI and you're worth a damn, they'll be good to you. #RAW"


Cena starting his pandering 10 hours before the show starts. 

:banderas


----------



## WWE

Arcturus said:


> ..Cody Rhodes just burned Cena on twitter:
> 
> "Guys pandering to tonight's crowd outta' fear is blahhh...if you've been good to CHI and you're worth a damn, they'll be good to you. #RAW"


yeah because that was directly aimed at cena. :HHH2


Sheamus
Orton
Batista
Cena
Big Show

Heck, even Rey Mysterio

All top face stars except Bryan are getting booed. silly Chicago.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

:banderas

ECW! ECW! ECW!

God I wish I was there. How fucking fun must tonight be for these lucky smark legends.


----------



## Arcturus

Thuganomics said:


> yeah because that was directly aimed at cena. :HHH2
> 
> 
> Sheamus
> Orton
> Batista
> Cena
> Big Show
> 
> Heck, even Rey Mysterio
> 
> All top face stars *except Bryan* are getting booed. silly Chicago.



You can't boo the unbooable.....


----------



## Zigberg

Shield vs Wyatt's II and either an epic, hometown Punk return or an epic, hometown WWE Punk trolling. I'm in.


----------



## WWE

I'm sure that tonight the crowd will be that desperate enough to actually try and chant shit while Taker and or even brock is in the ring.

They're going to act more disrespectful than Punk leaving unk


----------



## Bushmaster

Gonna miss the 1st hour and a half which sucks. Hopefully I don't miss anything good like a Punk return or the Shield and Wyatt match.


----------



## xOptix

I can't help but think the only reason why we're getting Shield vs. Wyatts II, is because the E knows they're going into a smark-hostile environment.

Trips: "Throw a bone for the dogs to gnaw on for a few hours and we might just get away with our heads."


----------



## Gretchen

SoupBro said:


> Gonna miss the 1st hour and a half which sucks. Hopefully I don't miss anything good like a Punk return or the Shield and Wyatt match.


If Punk does indeed return, it will probably be at the very end of the show.


----------



## Zigberg

xOptix said:


> I can't help but think the only reason why we're getting Shield vs. Wyatts II, is because the E knows they're going into a smark-hostile environment.
> 
> Trips: "Throw a bone for the dogs to gnaw on for a few hours and we might just get away with our heads."


I think it's more to wrap up their rivalry and really hammer home the break of The Shield. I can see the Reigns breakout coming tonight.


----------



## Brye

I'm really not too interested in this Raw. It's essentially the decision maker on whether I bother watching Mania or not this year but at the same time, I'm so sick of what the company is doing outside of Shield, Wyatts and Cesaro's booking. And even then, when the Shield break up, I fully expect Rollins/Ambrose to be stuck in midcard hell.

Even if this Raw is good, it's just going to go back to the usual after.


----------



## Arcturus

Brye said:


> I'm really not too interested in this Raw. It's essentially the decision maker on whether I bother watching Mania or not this year but at the same time, I'm so sick of what the company is doing outside of Shield, Wyatts and Cesaro's booking. And even then, when the Shield break up, I fully expect Rollins/Ambrose to be stuck in midcard hell.
> 
> Even if this Raw is good, it's just going to go back to the usual after.


..I'd say stick around till Mania at most and then take a hiatus till Summerslam.


----------



## xOptix

Zigberg said:


> I think it's more to wrap up their rivalry and really hammer home the break of The Shield. I can see the Reigns breakout coming tonight.


Which is unfortunate.

Rollins > Reigns

Just not in a marketable powerhouse kinda way, which is what Vince is all about. He lurves them big muscly guys.


----------



## Certified G

I'm really excited for Raw tonight, wheter Punk returns or not, Raw is gonna be a spectacular show no doubt.


----------



## Bushmaster

RhodesForWHC said:


> If Punk does indeed return, it will probably be at the very end of the show.


Hopefully he returns at the pre show. I can atleast watch that on my phone lol. But end of the show is probably right.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

I'm more interested in Cena getting booed by this crowd more than anything.

''Hey ya'll I love all you guys! Yeah! We're gonna have some fun up in here tonight! Chicago is my second home, clubs rule!'' :cena3


----------



## The Absolute

Arcturus said:


> ..Cody Rhodes just burned Cena on twitter:
> 
> "Guys pandering to tonight's crowd outta' fear is blahhh...if you've been good to CHI and you're worth a damn, they'll be good to you. #RAW"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Anticipating this one.


----------



## joshrulez2

What's the chance of Punk returning then? The dirtsheets seem to think it's a certainty?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

I'm guessing IF Punk is coming back tonight, we won't know about it until it happens. None of those dumb tweets like Lesnar's photo being tweeted by WWE 5 minutes before his big return a few years ago. 

They'll hide his ass like they did with Jericho at the 2013 Rumble.


----------



## The Absolute

Show ain't even started yet and the leeching has begun.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

The Absolute said:


> Show ain't even started yet and the leeching has begun.


A lot of people buy the shit Cena sells though so I can't blame him.

Remember Extreme Rules 2012 :


----------



## Arcturus

joshrulez2 said:


> What's the chance of Punk returning then? The dirtsheets seem to think it's a certainty?



Very unlikely, this looks like a massive troll job designed to have as much damage control for Chicago as possible, it's better the fans going there expecting him to show rather than not expecting him at all.


----------



## CharliePrince

3PM and i already started on the beer

IF YOU HYPED FOR TONIGHT'S RAW GIMME A HELL YEAH!


----------



## Certified G

SoupBro said:


> Hopefully he returns at the pre show. I can atleast watch that on my phone lol. But end of the show is probably right.


Maybe it'll depend on how the crowd acts. If they see the crowd is completely hijacking the show they might send him out at the top of the 2nd hour. If the crowd isn't too wild they may just wait until the end of the show.

Either way it's gonna be a good show tonight and I'm very excited to see if Punk really does return tonight.


----------



## chargebeam

I'm strongly thinking that he's not returning. Looks too good to be truely happening. Lesson I learned from watching WWE for 15 years: don't get your hopes high.

Fingers crossed though.


----------



## dxbender

Based on the preview, looks like we're getting:
1.Batista vs Fan Fave
2.Shield vs Wyatt(we already knew that one)
3.Bryan-HHH promo
4.Injury Update on Cena(and probably them talking about how resilient Cena is and how he always comes back from injury "better than ever")
5.Aaron Paul(just the typical guest host stuff)


Seeing how Raw is in Chicago, I can just see them doing something like having Batista vs Ryder, just so that it can further build the heat on Batista.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

chargebeam said:


> I'm strongly thinking that he's not returning. Looks too good to be truely happening. Lesson I learned from watching WWE for 15 years: don't get your hopes high.
> 
> Fingers crossed though.


Agreed. People are setting themselves up for a huge disappointment.


----------



## Rankles75

Arcturus said:


> Very unlikely, this looks like a massive troll job designed to have as much damage control for Chicago as possible, it's better the fans going there expecting him to show rather than not expecting him at all.


Until they realise he's actually not there...


----------



## Ryan193

Cannot wait until this is over.

I love a rowdy crowd as much as anyone but this twitter account, posters, telling people what to chant etc is cringeworthy and embarrassing. 

Hope WWE troll the fuck out of them.


----------



## Timpatriot

Arcturus said:


> ..I'd say stick around till Mania at most and then take a hiatus till Summerslam.


Can't do that! angles back after summer slam right??


----------



## Timpatriot

Arcturus said:


> ..I'd say stick around till Mania at most and then take a hiatus till Summerslam.


Can't do that! angles back after summer slam right??

Edit: my bad I didn't read your post properly haha


----------



## Kemil22

Ryan193 said:


> Cannot wait until this is over.
> 
> I love a rowdy crowd as much as anyone but this twitter account, posters, telling people what to chant etc is cringeworthy and embarrassing.
> 
> Hope WWE troll the fuck out of them.


Oh they will

Vince and Trips will be loving tonight

All those fans turning up to chant a wrestlers name who walked away from the company, lining Vinny Macs pockets and bringing in more viewing ratings :lol

:vince$


----------



## Chicago Saint

Kemil22 said:


> Oh they will
> 
> Vince and Trips will be loving tonight
> 
> *All those fans turning up to chant a wrestlers name who walked away from the company*, lining Vinny Macs pockets and bringing in more viewing ratings :lol
> 
> :vince$


I've seen this posted like a thousand times since Punk "left"

very annoying


----------



## xD7oom

When will RAW start tonight? Same time?


----------



## Chicago Saint

Choke2Death said:


> What's the big deal? I have no desire to see the guy in any shape or form. I'd like to think I'm allowed to have my opinion, even if you don't like it.


turn the channel when he comes on instead of bitching


----------



## WWE

I'mma just leave this here​


----------



## Chicago Saint

Thuganomics said:


> I'mma just leave this here​


that AJ????

:yum:


----------



## BornBad

Thuganomics said:


> I'mma just leave this here​


This is old..


----------



## birthday_massacre

Thuganomics said:


> I'mma just leave this here​


Punk lives in Chicago why would you need to see him at the airport to claim he will be on raw


----------



## checkcola

Old photo of CM Punk/AJ Lee is old


----------



## Kemil22

Thuganomics said:


> I'mma just leave this here​


old picture bro put your dick away


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

4hisdamnself said:


> This is old..


*sigh* Get used to seeing tons of pics of Punk supposedly arriving at the arena today. People are so freaking gullible. Same thing with Undertaker - old pics were posted and people bought that crap hook, line and sinker.

As I said a page or so ago, IF Punk is back tonight, he will be kept well hidden from everyone, just like Jericho was at the 2013 Rumble.


----------



## Gretchen

As much as I'd love for Punk to return, I just hope that he will change his attitude if he returns. He'd been pretty sloppy and not at all up to his best when he left.


----------



## Kemil22

Chicago Saint said:


> I've seen this posted like a thousand times since Punk "left"
> 
> very annoying


Truth hurts bro


----------



## Chicago Saint

birthday_massacre said:


> Punk lives in Chicago why would you need to see him at the airport to claim he will be on raw


picking up AJ from the airport???


----------



## WWE

I tried.. okay? I tried and I failed.

...I'll be back.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RhodesForWHC said:


> As much as I'd love for Punk to return, I just hope that he will change his attitude if he returns. He'd been pretty sloppy and not at all up to his best when he left.


True he was sloppy but look who he was wrestling.

Ryback, Axel, and Reigns. None of them are really that great in the ring.

Put him in the ring with DB or Cesaro and i think he would be fine.

Even his match with Rollins was good and not that sloppy as compared to the other three guys.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Kemil22 said:


> I will have my remote control ready to change channels just in case the cry baby cm punk does return


:lol

Your a bigger whiner then Punk himself.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

BREAKING NEWS

CM PUNK SPOTTED IN HIS HOMETOWN.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chicago Saint said:


> picking up AJ from the airport???


Can you even be in the airport without a boarding pass?


----------



## Rob Harlem

*So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I'm confused. You all want him back tonight.... I know it will make a great moment, probably corral some of the shitting on the product, and avoid this "riot" everyone speaks of that will likely consist of 10%-20% of fans yelling and screaming random stuff all night. So either......

1) You don't care what he was fighting for and want to see him back doing that the same thing he was doing before, in the same position and hoping he main events WM 30 with Orton and Batista to take a guaranteed loss on the biggest stage OR

2) You want this to be a work that shits all over the premise of your tirades on here and in the seats on live shows. That the business will never change and this guy jerked with your emotions to get over on you. Which is his job, and he's been pretty good at it before.

I'm not a Punk hater in the least. I want him to stay gone until they are willing to let newer guys actually shoulder a load and take the spotlight. He'll rest up, learn more about himself (what he can handle and really wants), and the business will probably change for the better when he comes back in the future. Or maybe he'll (and we'll) realize that he just wanted the dollar signs and the achievement like everyone else does, and he wanted it before he was "ready to retire".

I honestly don't know what the answer to that last part is, but I hope it's the former.


----------



## WWE

Curtis axel cant wrestle?

What?


----------



## xD7oom

Can someone answer my question please?


----------



## Chicago Saint

birthday_massacre said:


> Can you even be in the airport without a boarding pass?


He's CM Punk he can do what the hell he wants

He's the BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Thuganomics said:


> Curtis axel cant wrestle?
> 
> What?


Just because his dad could doesn't mean he is good.


----------



## dan the marino

Actually really excited for RAW tonight. Partly because I get my Chipotle every Monday night, partly because of Punk possibly returning, and partly because regardless the crowd is going to shred everything apart.


----------



## CharliePrince

Thuganomics said:


> I'mma just leave this here​


150,000& confirmed

MELTZER THE GOD COMES THRU AGAIN

this night is gonna be hella crazy

i'm already on my 2nd beer and it's not even 4pm!!

GIMME A HELL YEAH


----------



## Chicago Saint

xD7oom said:


> Can someone answer my question please?


No


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Of course he was sloppy his heart wasn't in it.

Tbh I don't want that lazy Punk back, but Punk in the right mindframe, who really puts the effort in.
Even if the crowd does shit all over it tonight, the most likely thing I can see happening is a heel coming out to punks music. If they even reference him a all, which is fairly unlikely.


----------



## WWE

birthday_massacre said:


> Just because his dad could doesn't mean he is good.


I never implied that though.


I honestly thought he was quite *OK*, nothing special though

Punk being sloppy ain't because of some other guy. the way you perform in the ring is your own responsibility


----------



## Kemil22

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> :lol
> 
> Your a bigger whiner then Punk himself.


Impossible, Punk is the whiniest of whiners his level of whining cannot be surpassed


----------



## birthday_massacre

Thuganomics said:


> I never implied that though.
> 
> 
> I honestly thought he was quite *OK*, nothing special though
> 
> Punk being sloppy ain't because of some other guy. the way you perform in the ring is your own responsibility


OH I agree, he isn't as bad as Ryack or Reigns. He is more middle of the road. He is by no means awful but he isn't any special.

That is all i meant.


----------



## Extreamest

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> 27 won't even cut the amount of threads during Raw. WF tends to make a lot of stupid/repetitive threads
> 
> Thread titles to expect
> 
> "Can't wait for CM Punk tonight"
> "When do you think Punk will show up"
> "CM Punk should do this"
> "CM Punk or Daniel Bryan in the main event?"
> "Punk is a hypocrite"
> "Punk looks out of shape"(troll thread)
> "I'm so glad Punk is back"
> "CM Punk just punk'd the WWE"
> "Will CM Punk marks go away"
> "Cm Punk is never returning"
> "CM punk theme song"
> "I am totally marking out for CM punk"
> "What if Cm punk.."
> "Cm Punk is overrated"
> 
> 
> 
> Quote me on this after raw.



This made me lmfao!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Won't be able to watch the show, but will be watching the forum.


----------



## CenaNuff123

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I am a big Punk fan and would be gutted if he doesn't return tonight. But I am also annoyed about the rumors he will be inserted into the Mania ME. We all know how he feels about part timers returning for WM. Although he is not a part timer himself, it would still be a tad hypocritical of him, walking out just to be talked into coming back by giving him the ME at WM. Bryan deserves that spot, everybody wants Bryan to lift the title at Mania and it makes more sense for Punk to go over HHH.

What I want to happen tonight - Bryan to face Batista/Orton, when he is about to win, Kane come in to interfere and proceed a beat down on Bryan with the assistance of Bryan's opponent. HHH to come out some time during this beatdown, shouting how Bryan is a B+ player, he doesn't deserve to ME Mania and doesn't even deserve to be at Mania, and that he is going to make sure that happens (with a sledgehammer or something along those lines). And when that happens, Punk's music hits. The pop would be fucking amazing. Punk would make the save and go after Kane/HHH, leaving Bryan free to go after the title.

I am 99% sure if Punk comes back tonight, WWE will find a way to fuck it up, though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

If he shows up, great. If he doesn't, that's fine too. As long as that Chicago crowd lives up to their bad ass rep of being a damn good crowd, I'm happy.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Some of you fools are hilarious. You're incisively bitching and whining about fans who are tired of the same old shit, want to have some fun and take over the show. Regardless of what this company has planned for tonight, it's gonna happen. And if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want him to (one) come back tonight to a huge pop in his hometown, (two) be inserted in the title match at Mania, making it a three way. I don't care if he loses, and I don't think he does, as long as it's the main event, because that's the ONLY thing he wants to do at this point. And (three) retire at Payback in a title match with Bryan, putting Bryan over in the process. 

Of course, I'll be just as thrilled if he comes back tonight and gets put in ANY match at Mania, because selfishly I want to hear his pop tonight and i wanna see wrestle him at Mania in some shape or form.


----------



## Sheikybaby

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want Punk to be Punk


----------



## Kemil22

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Some of you fools are hilarious. You're incisively bitching and whining about fans who are tired of the same old shit, want to have some fun and take over the show. Regardless of what this company has planned for tonight, it's gonna happen. And if you don't like it, don't watch it.


If the fans are tired of the same old shit and they dont like it "don't watch it" or attend it :lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Not a Mark. I'd like him to return tonight because if he doesn't tonight....he probably won't. He's too great a talent to just disappear for good. I don't really care how he does it, as long as it brings a powerful crowd response and makes for good television.


----------



## Bushmaster

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Some of you fools are hilarious. You're incisively bitching and whining about fans who are tired of the same old shit, want to have some fun and take over the show. Regardless of what this company has planned for tonight, it's gonna happen. And if you don't like it, don't watch it.


Lol, I thought Punk marks were bad but the whiners and haters are just as bad. It's in Chicago, if the crowd is gonna annoy you that much just skip the entire show because it could be vocal all night. Or just watch the entire show on mute.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91

Pumped for Raw. Really hope punk returns tonight.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

:gun::gun::gun:unk8


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Punks song to hit, and him destroying someone in the physically and verbally. CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## kieranwwe

IF and that's a big IF CM PUNK returns it wouldn't be until the final segment, and seeing as I've got work off tomorrow it looks like I'll be up all night. Secondly if CM PUNK isn't back I can't see them trolling the crowed purely 'cause it would go against their wiping him from the face of the planet gimmick ATM. If it was all a ploy / planned I don't think fans have been worked this hard in such a long time.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

What I want to see really has nothing to do with Punk. I want to see if the crowd can really "hi-jack" Raw in an actual coordinated manner like the they are threatening only b/c I want to see how the WWE will handle it.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

CharliePrince said:


> 150,000& confirmed
> 
> MELTZER THE GOD COMES THRU AGAIN
> 
> this night is gonna be hella crazy
> 
> i'm already on my 2nd beer and it's not even 4pm!!
> 
> *GIMME A HELL YEAH*


Hell yeah!

Cheers brother








At the end of the night I'm gonna be like


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Plan A :
I want Punk to return and be the third man in the Batista/Orton WM match.

Plan B :
The crowd to shit on everything Batista and yell "CM PUNK!" all the way from RAW's beginning to it's end.

Plan C :
If Punk does not come back, have Daniel Bryan inserted into the title match.


----------



## Kemil22

anyways enough talking of those wrestlers who dont want to be here 

Im really hyped for the shield wyatts match tonight!!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want him to unify the WWE, TNA, ROH, AJPW, NJPW, NOAH titles & become the president of the entire universe where we can all build statues of Punk, drink Pepsi, walk out on our jobs etc.

Jesus can any of you put this crap in another topic? :lol


----------



## [email protected]

I would honestly be ok with him coming in just to say that he's taking a break. He has to address his random absense. WWE has to address the issue publicly. Like I said before. I really don't care how they do it, as long as it is well thought out and delivered. I'd hate to see it be some random thing thrown together with no real future just to appease the crowd. The crowd needs to be appeased, but only in a way that improves the product overall.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

If only people'd learn that grouping up people you don't agree with into abstract entities onto which you can project your own faulty subjective perceptions and thereby draw conclusions to assess on the individuals making up said entity is not an accurate depiction of reality.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, it has the potential to be awesome. Possible Punk return, Brock/Taker, Cena/Wyatt, Bryan/HHH. I'm also looking forward to the Shield/Wyatts rematch.


----------



## Stone Hot

CM Punk at a Chicago airport picking up his girlfriend shouldn't come off as a big surprise. Punk lives in Chicago


----------



## dxbender




----------



## Legion3

yes picture is old...but AJ looks good. (from behind)


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want him to show up in NJPW and face Prince Devitt and Okada.


----------



## dxbender

IF he does return tonight, I can just see it being like 2011, returns for last 3 minutes of the show and that's it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Gotta get inserted into the 3 way, no other thing for it. Just showing up will be insane either way, though.


----------



## KingofKings1281

I just read a little bit of the Chicago Raw twitter page. Hahaha, what a bunch of fucking delusional nerds. Most of them are acting like they're actually going to war. News flash, dipshits, getting hammered and chanting things at entertainers that you PAID to see isn't some sort of act of martyrdom. I look forward to laughing at these people tonight, and I'm sure the WWE "brass" does as well.


----------



## Chicago Saint

Kemil22 said:


> *anyways enough talking of those wrestlers who dont want to be here *
> 
> Im really hyped for the shield wyatts match tonight!!


I hate you and I dont even know you


----------



## Redzero

Again: I believe when i see it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



kregnaz said:


> If only people'd learn that grouping up people you don't agree with into abstract entities onto which you can project your own faulty subjective perceptions and thereby draw conclusions to assess on the individuals making up said entity is not an accurate depiction of reality.


It's not even just this. If Punk marks or whatever were all over the internet, but the crowds weren't chanting for CM Punk in every city they go to then people who hate him but love the business would be more than justified in not wanting him to come back or whatever else they feel. 

Same thing with Bryan. If he was just an internet sensation but not being the most loved performer by every crowd WWE has then it wouldn't matter what anyone says. 

It's because these are the things the crowd wants. I have nothing against Batista whatsoever. I'm not even really a Bryan fan. But the ME as it stands right now makes no sense based on how the crowd has reacted at every single show since RR. 

People who complain that Punk might be in the ME and that it somehow takes away from Bryan being in the ME. If Bryan were supposed to win the belt at Mania then nothing Punk said or did would change that. He might be added to the match in some way but they aren't taking the strap away from Bryan because Punk wants in the event. If he's in the ME, it's as an additive to the original match, not to spite Bryan.

Far more reasonable way to look at it than what many on here are complaining about.


----------



## layeth87smack

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Turn corporate and cost Bryan a match where the stip was that if he wins he goes into the main event at WM30...setting up bryan vs punk at WM30 where the winner goes into the ME.... JUST KIDDING


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want Punk to stay at home and rest up.

I don't want him to go back to WWE if he doesn't want to.

Fans don't give a shit about him, all they care about is themselves. They know damn well Punk doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Kemil22

Chicago Saint said:


> I hate you and I dont even know you


Good, sorry if I offended you Philip's mom


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I want him to show up, announce his retirement and tell the crowd that he hates them and doesn't care how much they chant his name because he's finished.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

What I want.

Well I want really memorable moment of uncertainty, unpredictability and not knowing what the fuck is going to happen. I want controversy, I want people making up rumours because they don't know what is going to happen, I want excitement and I want to be griped.

And I believe we have gotten all of these things.

We are currently going unto Wrestlemania 30 and this show needs to be booked with so much more effort than usual because of the 30th anniversary.

So infrequently do really memorable and exciting things happen in WWE. Don't get me wrong good things happen but rarely do they exceed a certain level.

Back in the Attitude Era we used to get these exciting and unpredictable moments so often but recently apart from Brock Lesnar's return against Cena and the Summer of Punk we have been starved of really truly great unknown moments.

You can't have these crazy moments all of the time and you really need to pick and choose when to do them to make sure they are even bigger. His return tonight could arguably be one of the biggest moments in WWE history and certainly one of the greatest returns. This really has caught peoples imaginations. Marks and haters are passionate about the subject and it has been probably the biggest talking point I can remember on this forum.


So to answer your question. I want to go into RAW not knowing what the fuck is going to happen at all. I want to get that excitement that I have felt for RAW in the past and I want haters and marks to both watch the show in anticipation.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Brye

Love the hostility that these threads brings.

However I may be doing it wrong here because I'm not "calling out" anyone by generalizing them as "_____ marks" because they don't share the same opinion as me.

In other news, :jesse is on tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Is Hogan confirmed for tonight?


----------



## KingofKings1281

BarneyArmy said:


>


The hand guide to being a drunken nerd that thinks they're saving the world.


----------



## Choke2Death

Chicago Saint said:


> turn the channel when he comes on instead of bitching


I'll do what the fuck I want. DEAL WITH IT! :bigdave


----------



## DoubtGin

BarneyArmy said:


>


lol, that misses an inspirational speech the main character uses in movies before they head into a war


Orton should totally open RAW :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chicago Saint

Choke2Death said:


> I'll do what the fuck I want. DEAL WITH IT! :bigdave


so you're gonna cry about the guy you call a cry baby returning :lol

thats just sad


----------



## dxbender

BarneyArmy said:


>




lol good job whoever made that...basically outline your entire plan and make it available to the person who you're planning against.


----------



## SnoopSystem

Srdjan99 said:


> A riot would have happened back in 2011 at MITB if Punk would have lost that match, but I seriosuly can't see the crowd that it's going to attend the show tonight, doing anything bigger than chanting "CM Punk!" the whole show


Would be shocking if RAW ends and no CM Punk. The fans would start throwing trash I presume...


----------



## [email protected]

KingofKings1281 said:


> The hand guide to being a drunken nerd that thinks they're saving the world.


It really isn't about saving the world though is it? It represents the same sentiment that every crowd since RR has presented to WWE. Is this going to work? No probably not. Refusing to tune in isn't going to change WM30 either though. Ignoring what your paying customers want is a no no in the entertainment business. 

If this is how "nerds" feel, then every crowd since RR has been about 90% nerds. This means that the WWE audience is mostly nerds. If that is the case, then WWE needs to cater to the nerds to a certain degree.


----------



## CrookedSmile

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Seriously we still don't know the situation. If he returns, I'm happy that one of my favorite wrestlers is back. If he doesn't, then good for him, it's his life.


----------



## Choke2Death

Chicago Saint said:


> so you're gonna cry about the guy you call a cry baby returning :lol
> 
> thats just sad


Not as sad as every single "Batista/Orton worst main event eveeeeeeer!!!!111" thread. 

Not gonna "cry" about anything. If he's back, then whatever. I'll just look at the positives.


----------



## BigEMartin

If Punk does indeed return what ia his mania angle?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Ice cream bars!!!!


----------



## BornBad

Flashnews: CM Punk is not here

Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt 4 h
Myself & CM Punk catching up at the airport on the way to RAW.. I mean Japan.. Tokyo JAPAN @njpw1972 @CMPunk


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



CenaNuff123 said:


> I am a big Punk fan and would be gutted if he doesn't return tonight. But I am also annoyed about the rumors he will be inserted into the Mania ME. We all know how he feels about part timers returning for WM. Although he is not a part timer himself, *it would still be a tad hypocritical of him*, walking out just to be talked into coming back by giving him the ME at WM. Bryan deserves that spot, everybody wants Bryan to lift the title at Mania and it makes more sense for Punk to go over HHH.
> 
> What I want to happen tonight - Bryan to face Batista/Orton, when he is about to win, Kane come in to interfere and proceed a beat down on Bryan with the assistance of Bryan's opponent. HHH to come out some time during this beatdown, shouting how Bryan is a B+ player, he doesn't deserve to ME Mania and doesn't even deserve to be at Mania, and that he is going to make sure that happens (with a sledgehammer or something along those lines). And when that happens, Punk's music hits. The pop would be fucking amazing. Punk would make the save and go after Kane/HHH, leaving Bryan free to go after the title.
> 
> I am 99% sure if Punk comes back tonight, WWE will find a way to fuck it up, though.


Please explain to me how it would be hypocritical of him to be inserted into the title match.

We know absolutely NOTHING about what is truly going on and what happened between Punk and WWE. While I personally do believe that he walked out due to frustrations and this was all real, we don't know that. It could be all part of a storyline.

I do agree with your last statement though. If he does come back, the WWE will surely fuck it up.


----------



## Brye

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I'm perfectly content with Punk retiring. He's my 3rd favorite wrestler of all time but he's banged up and he's done all he needed to do in the company. I'd love to see a new rising star start moving up in his place. HOWEVER, that isn't going to happen. WWE doesn't put any effort into their midcard which means that 90% of the wrestlers in the midcard don't have any kind of traction.

Also, fuck being called a hypocrite if your favorite wrestler is coming back and you want to root for him. This is something that we're fucking fans of and you have the right to do that.


----------



## [email protected]

4hisdamnself said:


> Flashnews: CM Punk is not here
> 
> Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt 4 h
> Myself & CM Punk catching up at the airport on the way to RAW.. I mean Japan.. Tokyo JAPAN @njpw1972 @CMPunk


That's funny.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

"I want Punk to be in the title picture"


"The title means nothing"

IWC logic.


----------



## KingofKings1281

[email protected] said:


> It really isn't about saving the world though is it? It represents the same sentiment that every crowd since RR has presented to WWE. Is this going to work? No probably not. Refusing to tune in isn't going to change WM30 either though. Ignoring what your paying customers want is a no no in the entertainment business.
> 
> If this is how "nerds" feel, then every crowd since RR has been about 90% nerds. This means that the WWE audience is mostly nerds. If that is the case, then WWE needs to cater to the nerds to a certain degree.


Read their twitter page and get back to me. It's absolute comedy. They aren't ending poverty, they're getting shitcanned drunk and chanting things at entertainers they PAID to see.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

lol so many jealous indy hater trolls. 

People actually angry they won't see Boreton vs Boretista. 

Just so no vanilla indy midgets are in to ruin it. How sad and pathetic. Looks like Vince has really brainwashed the mass. No one knows what talent is anymore. 

News flash: Bryan, Punk Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Rollins, Ambrose, Paige, AJ Lee etc. are more over and talented than your OMGOMGOMG DRAWDRAWRDWA$$$$ heroes Orton and Batista.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> If I had a dollar for every CM Punk thread that will be made within the next 24 hours
> 
> :vince$





GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> 27 won't even cut the amount of threads during Raw. WF tends to make a lot of stupid/repetitive threads
> 
> Thread titles to expect
> 
> "Can't wait for CM Punk tonight"
> "When do you think Punk will show up"
> "CM Punk should do this"
> "CM Punk or Daniel Bryan in the main event?"
> "Punk is a hypocrite"
> "Punk looks out of shape"(troll thread)
> "I'm so glad Punk is back"
> "CM Punk just punk'd the WWE"
> "Will CM Punk marks go away"
> "Cm Punk is never returning"
> "CM punk theme song"
> "I am totally marking out for CM punk"
> "What if Cm punk.."
> "Cm Punk is overrated"
> 
> 
> 
> Quote me on this after raw.


I already see threads similar to this lol. Not sure if quoting your own post is allowed. If not, sorry mods please delete. I just thought this was kind of funny.


----------



## Clique

Maybe to ease some of the tension in here how about re-watching The Shield vs. Wyatts from Elimination Chamber (it's in the OP) to get you extra geared up for the second showdown tonight? The way I see it there is a real chance Punk will not return tonight but at least find some enjoyment in the other developments for Mania. 

I want to see what they are going to do with Cesaro on the grand stage. He has truly been the best wrestler in the world these last several weeks. Outstanding performances with Orton, Cena, Bryan, in the Elimination Chamber, Zayn (MOTYC), among others. Even the rough match he had with Big E was entertaining.


----------



## CharliePrince

Kemil22 said:


> anyways enough talking of those wrestlers who dont want to be here


your post reminded me of the 2nd greatest shoot in the history of this business..

when Stone Cold Steve Austin walked out on the WWE refusing to job to Brock Lesnar.. Vince McMahon gave The Rock a live mic and out came the greatest shoot in the history of this business 2nd only to montreal

how scathing was Rock's speech? Austin himself admitted he was angry as hell for vince letting rock shoot on him like that at the time and it hurt .. it hurt so bad it literally burned the bridge until scsa manned up and returned


----------



## Brye

Clique said:


> Maybe to ease some of the tension in here how about re-watching The Shield vs. Wyatts from Elimination Chamber (it's in the OP) to get you extra geared up for the second showdown tonight? The way I see it there is a real chance Punk will not return tonight but at least find some enjoyment in the other developments for Mania.
> 
> I want to see what they are going to do with Cesaro on the grand stage. He has truly been the best wrestler in the world these last several weeks. Outstanding performances with Orton, Cena, Bryan, in the Elimination Chamber, Zayn (MOTYC), among others. Even the rough match he had with Big E was entertaining.


What show is Cesaro/E from?! That interests me.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

If WWE has any brains, there is a very obvious way to book this.

If CM Punk is returning:

CM Punk's music hits. Batista enters wearing CM Punk's shirt. Proceeds to take it off, spit on it and throw it into the crowd. First words from his mouth should be, "Sit down marks!" He can then cut a promo just bitching out the entire audience.

End of the night, have Batista interfere and beat up some face or whatever. You could have some kind of tag team main event or Orton facing someone. Then CM Punk's music hits and he returns to make the save.

If CM Punk isn't returning, just do the first part only. The above scenario would be amazing though. If they open like that, fans would be irate, it would be amazing, and no one would think Punk is coming. He gets his surprise return later then.


----------



## KingofKings1281

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> I already see threads similar to this lol. Not sure if quoting your own post is allowed. If not, sorry mods please delete. I just thought this was kind of funny.


Haha, I've actually been trying to keep track. My original estimate of $27 might end up doubling. I underestimated people's stupidity.


----------



## Nige™

I hope those fans turn up on Punk's driveway and chant his name there instead tbh.

In fairness, I'm glad that fans are now doing something and standing up to the shit that we've been given. The WWE take most fans for granted and don't give them enough credit. It's good that they get a kick up the arse and hopefully realise that they need to look at their booking.

I hope it just isn't about Punk in this case because he alone is responsible if he isn't there tonight.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



ImmortalTechnique said:


> "I want Punk to be in the title picture"
> 
> 
> "The title means nothing"
> 
> IWC logic.


Usually being in the title picture means you are Main Eventing PPVs and at the top of the card with a lot more of the shows focus being around the people involved. The actual title part is slightly irrelevant.

However Punk Vs The Rock did restore a lot more prestige in the title. I am a fan of Orton but his recent reign has made the title slightly irrelevant.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

KingofKings1281 said:


> Read their twitter page and get back to me. It's absolute comedy. They aren't ending poverty, they're getting shitcanned drunk and chanting things at entertainers they *PAID to see.*


You're right. They PAID to see the show. They can chant for whoever they want.










Mind boggling, I know right?!


----------



## Gretchen

Clique said:


> Maybe to ease some of the tension in here how about re-watching The Shield vs. Wyatts from Elimination Chamber (it's in the OP) to get you extra geared up for the second showdown tonight? The way I see it there is a real chance Punk will not return tonight but at least find some enjoyment in the other developments for Mania.
> 
> I want to see what they are going to do with Cesaro on the grand stage. He has truly been the best wrestler in the world these last several weeks. Outstanding performances with Orton, Cena, Bryan, in the Elimination Chamber, Zayn (MOTYC), among others. Even the rough match he had with Big E was entertaining.


I agree with you on Cesaro. He's really impressed me recently to the point where I've started to really like him, whereas I've been indifferent to him, prior. He's outstanding, and he's been great in the ring, recently. He's really adjusted well to the WWE, and it's pretty interesting to watch his matches. People really love him in the ring, especially The Swing. He's managed to get good matches out of guys who are pretty mediocre in the ring, like Big E, and great matches out of guys who are pretty good in the ring, like Sheamus. I'd love to see an extended program of Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## WWE

You all can hijack RAW all you want.


At the end of the day. We'll be the ones laughing last











:HHH2 :vince5 :bigdave :show :cena3


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Punks usual music should pop. BAD NEWS BARRETT should come out and mock everyone. Then CM's old theme should hit! And he kicks his asssssss and pushes himself with Daniel Bryan to face HHH and someone else.


----------



## TheVladMan

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, it's shaping up to be must-see TV! Has the potential to be the best Raw since Raw post-WrestleMania 29. Chicago will once again deliver like at Money in the Bank, Extreme Rules and Payback. Wyatt Family vs. Shield's going to tear the house down again. Undertaker and Lesnar should be another epic confrontation. Possibility of The Best in the World returning to WWE. All that and more..


----------



## KingofKings1281

ColtofPersonality said:


> You're right. They PAID to see the show. They can chant for whoever they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind boggling, I know right?!


If they want to "send a message", how about you don't pay the very people that you're "rebelling" against? They can show up and chant whatever they want, but the WWE isn't going to automatically strip the title off of Orton and crown Bryan as King of the world because some fans in Chicago are putting on their capes. That's my point.


----------



## chargebeam

The Caped Crusader said:


> *If WWE has any brains*, there is a very obvious way to book this.
> 
> If CM Punk is returning:
> 
> CM Punk's music hits. Batista enters wearing CM Punk's shirt. Proceeds to take it off, spit on it and throw it into the crowd. First words from his mouth should be, *"Sit down marks!"* He can then cut a promo just bitching out the entire audience.


Yeah, okay. As if the WWE would use this vocabulary on the air.


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

Will this Raw have a panel before it??? 

When does the pre-show panel start???

Does anyone have a link to the panel???

I'd love to hear what they discuss about this Raw.


----------



## RatedR10

I can't remember the last time I was so pumped for Raw.

Not just for the rumors surrounding Punk, but the crowd in general, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar and The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family II. I can't fucking wait. :mark:

If Punk returns tonight though... :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

People kind of have this "We paid so we can say whatever" attitude, and while I do agree with that to an extent (hell check my posts, I'm a huge Punk fan), it doesn't really work that way. I know it's wrestling & it's way different, but I can't just walk into Wimbledon & start chanting whatever the hell I want. Point is people act like WWE is doing something terrible by attempting to keep interruptions to their show to a minimum. People have this entitled personality, like they deserve things to unfold the way they want them to & the reality is that's not how it works. This isn't life or death, it's a fucking wrestling promotion for Christ's sake & it's just really laughable, none of this shit truly matters.

I would love to see a lot of things in WWE improve, even though it's far from the best promotion in the world to me, it's also not the worst. I think people just need to get a grip, stop watching or watch another wrestling show. Hundreds upon thousands exist, go find another one. Once you start watching other shit, all of a sudden it becomes easier to not take the WWE so serious & you can actually enjoy some of it's tomfoolery & fuckery.

Anyways, whatever.


----------



## WWE

Or how about sending your message by...

you know..

Not buying tickets? 

All you're doing, and all vince would care about, is how much money you're shoving down his throat.

Thanks for making vince a billionaire :vince5


----------



## CharliePrince




----------



## NJ88

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

As a Punk fan, I'd just like him to return and get a fairly decent spot on the Wrestlemania card.


----------



## Kratosx23

RatedR10 said:


> I can't remember the last time I was so pumped for Raw.
> 
> Not just for the rumors surrounding Punk, but the crowd in general, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar and The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family II. I can't fucking wait. :mark:
> 
> If Punk returns tonight though... :mark::mark::mark:


And now they've announced (I'm not even joking) Daniel Bryan vs Batista.....:lmao :lmao :lmao 

People are gonna try to make a run at Dave and Hunter when they screw Bryan :lmao


----------



## WWE

CharliePrince said:


>


If this happens. he will become one of my favorite superstars.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

KingofKings1281 said:


> If they want to "send a message", how about you don't pay the very people that you're "rebelling" against? They can show up and chant whatever they want, but the WWE isn't going to automatically strip the title off of Orton and crown Bryan as King of the world because some fans in Chicago are putting on their capes. That's my point.


Still yet, what good would not going to the event do? It would allow others to grab tickets and sit on their asses cheering for whoever the WWE tells them to cheer for. They get their opinions voiced on television. 

_I_, at least, don't expect the WWE to strip the title off of Orton, or take away Batista's WM title shot. I do however expect them to listen to the disgruntled crowds, and attempt to give them what they want when the time is right.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



NJ88 said:


> As a Punk fan, I'd just like him to return and get a fairly decent spot on the Wrestlemania card.


This.


Then another feud with Bryan (this time with Bryan as a true main eventer) before he (maybe) decides to not renew his contract.


----------



## Clique

Brye said:


> What show is Cesaro/E from?! That interests me.



Cesaro v. Big E was last Monday Night. I looked for a video of the full match but just found clips. Maybe someone on here has it.


----------



## 20083

Haven't been this pumped for a Raw in a long time!
Has amazing potential! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Brye said:


> What show is Cesaro/E from?! That interests me.





Clique said:


> Cesaro v. Big E was last Monday Night. I looked for a video of the full match but just found clips. Maybe someone on here has it.


x1dfxvh_02-24-14-big-e-vs-cesaro_sport?search_algo=1


----------



## CharliePrince

Thuganomics said:


> Or how about sending your message by...
> 
> you know..
> 
> Not buying tickets?
> 
> All you're doing, and all vince would care about, is how much money you're shoving down his throat.
> 
> Thanks for making vince a billionaire :vince5


yeah officially recognized by Forbes as well 

Vince McMAhon $1.6 BILLION 

yup, he's officially on Forbes' World's Billionaires list


----------



## just1988

*32 pages and the shows hasn't even started yet! This must be the most anticipated (non-big...if that's a thing) Raw in over a decade. I may even stay up and watch it!*


----------



## RatedR10

Batista vs. Daniel Bryan tonight... me thinks this ends in something bigger than just that match. Maybe a big post-match angle... :mark:


----------



## KingofKings1281

ColtofPersonality said:


> Still yet, what good would not going to the event do? It would allow others to grab tickets and sit on their asses cheering for whoever the WWE tells them to cheer for. They get their opinions voiced on television.
> 
> _I_, at least, don't expect the WWE to strip the title off of Orton, or take away Batista's WM title shot. I do however expect them to listen to the disgruntled crowds, and attempt to give them what they want when the time is right.


I think the more that fans attempt to control the product and act like children, the less likely it is that Vince and company do exactly what they want. They care about your money, and as long as fans keep pumping it in, they have no reason to give in.


----------



## just1988

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

*In short...

*His return
*He cuts a scathing promo aka "drops a pipe bomb"
*Get's a match set for Mania/it to become clear who he'll be facing.

If all that happens then it'll be class (not quite the best thing ever like a lot of people are making out though)*


----------



## NoyK

For once I'm going to watch this RAW, knowing it ends at 4am here and I have to get up at 6:30am.
It better be fuckin' worth it :side:


----------



## King Gimp

YEAH BITCH! :mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto

NoyK said:


> For once I'm going to watch this RAW, knowing it ends at 4am here, and I have to get up at 6:30am, it better be fuckin' worth it :side:


This past few weeks WWE has done an amazing job hyping RAW, sadly not a single show has lived up to expectations.

So don't hold your breath buddy. Hope Im wrong though.


----------



## BornBad

CM Punk music plays, cut after 10 seconds, spotlight are down minus one..... 

" I walk for miles inside this pit of danger "

it would be genius :ti


----------



## TripleG

Personally, that is an easy yes, and not because of Punk either. I would rather watch to midgets jerk each other off than watch Batista Vs. Orton.


----------



## Alchemind

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I sort of dont want him to return so the fans can be vicious, and it's pretty entertaining to listen to fans when they shit all over the product.


----------



## KingofKings1281

King Gimp said:


> YEAH BITCH! :mark:


The crowd can boo whoever the hell they want to, but they better leave Jesse fucking Pinkman out of it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312




----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



CenaNuff123 said:


> What I want to happen tonight - Bryan to face Batista/Orton, when he is about to win, Kane come in to interfere and proceed a beat down on Bryan with the assistance of Bryan's opponent. HHH to come out some time during this beatdown, shouting how Bryan is a B+ player, he doesn't deserve to ME Mania and doesn't even deserve to be at Mania, and that he is going to make sure that happens (with a sledgehammer or something along those lines). And when that happens, Punk's music hits. The pop would be fucking amazing. Punk would make the save and go after Kane/HHH, leaving Bryan free to go after the title.
> 
> I am 99% sure if Punk comes back tonight, WWE will find a way to fuck it up, though.


pretty much this.

even though I'd rather have Punk vs. HHH or insterted into the title match to make it a triple threat.. it would be interesting to have Punk special guest ref HHH/Bryan, only to have him turn on Bryan setting up a title feud in the future with them.

but I'm sure they'll just have Punk vs. Kane in a pointless match.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

just1988 said:


> *32 pages and the shows hasn't even started yet! This must be the most anticipated (non-big...if that's a thing) Raw in over a decade. I may even stay up and watch it!*


I agree, the last time I felt like this about Raw was the day after Summerslam to be honest.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Going in with zero expectations expecting nothing but fuckery and lols.


----------



## Frozager

Of course one of the stars from the best TV show ever made will guest host RAW in a pissed off fucking Chicago. LEAVE AARON PAUL ALONE


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Frozager said:


> Of course one of the stars from the best TV show ever made will guest host RAW in a pissed off fucking Chicago. LEAVE AARON PAUL ALONE


Peter Dinklage is hosting?!


----------



## CharliePrince

Frozager said:


> Of course one of the stars from the best TV show ever made will guest host RAW in a pissed off fucking Chicago. LEAVE AARON PAUL ALONE


i didn't want to say this until the show aired but i'll say it now

DO PEOPLE REALLY THINK CM PUNK WILL RETURN WHERE THERE IS ALREADY A SPECIAL CELEBRITY GUEST HOST?!

come on now..

punk ain't showing up tonight folks


----------



## Frozager

Bob the Jobber said:


> Peter Dinklage is hosting?!


Game Of Thrones is a close 2nd, but I'll wait until the entire show is over to judge. The final 8 episode of Breaking Bad are the best episodes I've ever seen in any TV show though.


----------



## CenaNuff123

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



CenaNuff123 said:


> What I want to happen tonight - Bryan to face Batista/Orton, when he is about to win, Kane come in to interfere and proceed a beat down on Bryan with the assistance of Bryan's opponent. HHH to come out some time during this beatdown, shouting how Bryan is a B+ player, he doesn't deserve to ME Mania and doesn't even deserve to be at Mania, and that he is going to make sure that happens (with a sledgehammer or something along those lines). And when that happens, Punk's music hits. The pop would be fucking amazing. Punk would make the save and go after Kane/HHH, leaving Bryan free to go after the title.
> 
> I am 99% sure if Punk comes back tonight, WWE will find a way to fuck it up, though.


Well looks like Bryan vs Batista tonight which means phase one is complete :agree:


----------



## ColtofPersonality

KingofKings1281 said:


> I think the more that fans attempt to control the product and act like children, the less likely it is that Vince and company do exactly what they want. They care about your money, and as long as fans keep pumping it in, they have no reason to give in.


Chanting a name is now the fans acting like children? I don't agree with everything that the fans do with their chants, sure, but how exactly are they acting like children here? Because, again _most_ want their voices to be heard, and want the WWE to put their best foot forward when it comes to the entertainment value?


----------



## Timpatriot

Yep usually I avoid social media on Tuesdays so I can watch raw without spoilers after work, but Ive got no choice I'm staying up for it tonight ends at 4am


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Fan riot for sure! Don't know why my thread was locked earlier, it was a great idea and we were all in unanimous agreement


----------



## chargebeam




----------



## xD7oom

BITCH :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Whats the latest on Punk returning.


----------



## Timpatriot

I'm watching the best in the world documentary to psyche me up for tonight, if punk is a no show tonight, for me it'll be as disappointing as the no show for bryan at the rumble


----------



## Dirty Machine

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



CenaNuff123 said:


> I am a big Punk fan and would be gutted if he doesn't return tonight. But I am also annoyed about the rumors he will be inserted into the Mania ME. We all know how he feels about part timers returning for WM. Although he is not a part timer himself, it would still be a tad hypocritical of him, walking out just to be talked into coming back by giving him the ME at WM. Bryan deserves that spot, everybody wants Bryan to lift the title at Mania and it makes more sense for Punk to go over HHH.
> 
> What I want to happen tonight - Bryan to face Batista/Orton, when he is about to win, Kane come in to interfere and proceed a beat down on Bryan with the assistance of Bryan's opponent. HHH to come out some time during this beatdown, shouting how Bryan is a B+ player, he doesn't deserve to ME Mania and doesn't even deserve to be at Mania, and that he is going to make sure that happens (with a sledgehammer or something along those lines). And when that happens, Punk's music hits. The pop would be fucking amazing. Punk would make the save and go after Kane/HHH, leaving Bryan free to go after the title.
> 
> I am 99% sure if Punk comes back tonight, WWE will find a way to fuck it up, though.


This would be awesome!


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



Alchemind said:


> I sort of dont want him to return so the fans can be vicious, and it's pretty entertaining to listen to fans when they shit all over the product.


For all we know, WWE may try to do a forced Orton face turn instead of just adding Punk or Bryan to the WrestleMania match. I certainly don't want that, but the fan reaction will speak for itself. 

The company will get what it deserves all these years. What's so hard about focusing on creating the next Cena/Orton/Batista? WWE didn't mind doing it a decade ago, so why not today?


----------



## Wagg

going to be fucking AMAZING if a bitch chant will start when Jesse Pinkman is in the ring/stage.


----------



## just_one

Wagg said:


> going to be fucking AMAZING if a bitch chant will start when Jesse Pinkman is in the ring/stage.


i SO can see that happenning


----------



## VRsick

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

Don't really care, if anything I would prefer he not come back. Although we don't really know much about his departure, I think he comes out as a selfish, spoiled little twat. He walked out on every fan that has been chanting his name the past month and it shows a huge disrespect to the business. He should have wiped the sand out of his vagina and toughed it out till his contract was up. If he does come back, I hope he gets jobbed out to batista, orton, hhh, billy gunn just to teach his ass some humility and that he is not the center of the world.


----------



## KingofKings1281

ColtofPersonality said:


> Chanting a name is now the fans acting like children? I don't agree with everything that the fans do with their chants, sure, but how exactly are they acting like children here? Because, again _most_ want their voices to be heard, and want the WWE to put their best foot forward when it comes to the entertainment value?


These people basically have a PowerPoint presentation set up to "hijack" Raw. Yes, they are acting like spoiled children. Chanting for your favorites and booing who you don't like is perfectly acceptable. This Chicago crowd being marks for themselves is just sad. There's a difference.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*

I would like Punk to return and stop being a whining bitch and put Triple H over like he was scheduled to do before his walk out. :HHH2:trips3


----------



## LKRocks

BATISTA VS. DANIEL BRYAN HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS RAW.

THE NUMBER HEEL VS. THE NUMBER ONE BABYFACE THIS BUSINESS HAS TODAY.
IN CHICAGO
ON THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA

BAH GAWD CAN YOU FEEL IT?


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And now they've announced (I'm not even joking) Daniel Bryan vs Batista.....:lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> People are gonna try to make a run at Dave and Hunter when they screw Bryan :lmao


Sure they will. Ain't one of those pussies making a run at anyone. They'll just chant and scream.


----------



## FITZ

Holy shit at them doing Bryan vs. Batista. I cannot wait for this show.

I feel like this is the turning point for WWE and their relationship with a lot of fans. And I really want them to make things right. I have Mania tickets and I really don't want to go to Wrestlemania with a main event that I feel obligated to shit all over.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

KingofKings1281 said:


> These people basically have a PowerPoint presentation set up to "hijack" Raw. Yes, they are acting like spoiled children. Chanting for your favorites and booing who you don't like is perfectly acceptable. This Chicago crowd being marks for themselves is just sad. There's a difference.


Like I said, I don't agree with everything the crowds do with their "hijackings", Chicago tonight being one of the crowds. At least they won't sitting on their asses twiddling their thumbs the whole night.


Nevertheless, should be a fun Raw tonight, for me at least. Rumors of Punk returning, Bryan vs. Batista, more of The Undertaker, Shield, ect.. and a pretty dedicated crowd. (Y)


----------



## NoyK

Batista vs D-Bry? In Chicago?

Poor Dave :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS

Before last week I liked Aaron Paul, now I've seen and heard him on every TV and Radio show going I'm starting to get fed up with him. Limited involvement tonight please, let him beat down Heath Slater and I'm happy.

Dave V Bryan.. interesting.


----------



## rakija

I can't wait to see the evident height and muscular definition difference between Bootista and DB tonight.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



just1988 said:


> *In short...
> 
> *His return
> *He cuts a scathing promo aka "drops a pipe bomb"
> *Get's a match set for Mania/it to become clear who he'll be facing.
> 
> If all that happens then it'll be class (not quite the best thing ever like a lot of people are making out though)*


Haven't seen you on here in a while. One of the better posters around.


----------



## Puntoue

Lol if the WWE has Bootista squash Bryan to get him over as a powerful heel.

I'm sure the crowd would be pleased with the result.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

rakija said:


> I can't wait to see the evident height and muscular definition difference between Bootista and DB tonight.


:lol


----------



## mordeaci

*Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Throwing Punk into the title match is tasteless. The HHH match would be good, but the feud wouldn't have much heat at this point. 

If Punk wants a main event at Wrestlemania, this is the perfect and only way to do it. Would you guys accept this as a main event along with scrapping Cena/Wyatt?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Nope.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

If it ain't involving the title, then no.


----------



## godgers12

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

nah


----------



## Dopeeey

I'm most def looking forward to this RAW and Crowd too. Really hope to see Stone Cold Steve Austin and Arron Paul from Breaking Bad :ex: :jesse


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Where on earth did you pull that one from? Cena/Wyatt has been a lock at Mania for months, only places Punk is heading IF he's back tonight is either inserted into title match or facing Kane.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Cena/Wyatt>Cena/Punk

and even if that match happened, there NO WAY that's the main event


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

I don't think Wyatt Vs Cena make much sense at the moment but I also don't think CM Punk Vs Cena makes sense either.


----------



## rakija

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

ATM, I like the direction of Cena vs. Bray. Probably because Bray has been doing exceptional promo work.

Cena vs. Punk would be fun; but, there's been no buildup.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

No way. Wyatt needs the rub of going over(or even losing to) Cena way more than Punk needs anything


----------



## Stad

WHO'S READY FOR CM GOD TO RETURN TONIGHT? :mark:


----------



## RizoRiz

I hope people riot and attack Batista tonight


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

NO, Cena/Bray Wyatt is going to be Cena's match at WM30


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for Batista/Bryan, the crowd should be interesting during the match.


----------



## Saved_masses

rakija said:


> I can't wait to see the evident height and muscular definition difference between Bootista and DB tonight.


and wrestling ability


----------



## Xapury

Punk is a huge BB mark,i bet he is backstage asking jesse for some blue meth.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

BITCH! :jesse That arena better be full of Breaking Bad fans :side:

I'm definitely hyped for this show. regardless of your feelings towards this whole "Hijack Raw" stuff, you have to admit its a lot better than having a dead crowd. And if the mighty CM Punk decides to grace us with his presence, the Chicago crowd will go completely insane.

On top of that you have Shield/Wyatts, Batista/Bryan and hopefully some Taker/Lesnar build up. So much to be hyped for :mark:


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Cena's in a programme with Bray Wyatt. That isn't happening.


----------



## 20083

Xapury said:


> Punk is a huge BB mark,i bet he is backstage asking jesse for some blue meth.


:lmao Too awesome dude!


----------



## ABrown

Shield/Wyatts 2 and DB/Big Dave should be good.

Don't give 2 fucks if Punk comes back tonight, or ever, tbh.



Stad said:


> WHO'S READY FOR CM GOD TO RETURN TONIGHT? :mark:


----------



## BookingBad

RizoRiz said:


> I hope people riot and attack Batista tonight


Stop taking wrestling so serious.fpalm


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

No.

Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena is happening, obviously. 

CM Punk should stay at home. He doesn't enjoy himself anymore in WWE. Should he just come back for the fans? He doesn't seem like that kinda guy.




doinktheclowns said:


> I don't think Wyatt Vs Cena make much sense at the moment but I also don't think CM Punk Vs Cena makes sense either.



Of course it doesn't make any sense. It's pro wrestling.


----------



## wAnxTa

Bitch chants would be awesome when Aaron is in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo

Batista/Bryan tonight? Sweet. :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

RizoRiz said:


> I hope people riot and attack Batista tonight


fpalm:lolfpalm:lolfpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

Now we only need a Jericho appearance :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigberg

RizoRiz said:


> I hope people riot and attack Batista tonight


Get a grip, you bell end.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

2 hours... im literally counting down the minutes... maybe i should take a nap.


----------



## combolock

The preshow is only one hour away? AWESOME


----------



## Eulonzo

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> People kind of have this "We paid so we can say whatever" attitude, and while I do agree with that to an extent (hell check my posts, I'm a huge Punk fan), it doesn't really work that way. I know it's wrestling & it's way different, but I can't just walk into Wimbledon & start chanting whatever the hell I want. Point is people act like WWE is doing something terrible by attempting to keep interruptions to their show to a minimum. People have this entitled personality, like they deserve things to unfold the way they want them to & the reality is that's not how it works. This isn't life or death, it's a fucking wrestling promotion for Christ's sake & it's just really laughable, none of this shit truly matters.
> 
> I would love to see a lot of things in WWE improve, even though it's far from the best promotion in the world to me, it's also not the worst. I think people just need to get a grip, stop watching or watch another wrestling show. Hundreds upon thousands exist, go find another one. Once you start watching other shit, all of a sudden it becomes easier to not take the WWE so serious & you can actually enjoy some of it's tomfoolery & fuckery.
> 
> Anyways, whatever.


:clap


----------



## Alchemind

From Bleacher Report, "The report goes on to say that Meltzer's source is 100 percent certain that Punk will be back."

This actually makes me sad. If he walked out, he walked out. This is pretty flimsy when he made such an dire, convincing decision (part-timers returning argument, which I agree with) only to waiver simply because a hometown crowd is at stake. This reminds me of Robert Redford in "The Candidate." When Punk comes back, "What do we do now?"


----------



## Eulonzo

DoubtGin said:


> Now we only need a Jericho appearance :mark: :mark: :mark:


Would rather that than CM Punk.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hmmm.....

pic.twitter.com/WTNEVS2pLB


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



Rob Harlem said:


> I'm confused. You all want him back tonight.... I know it will make a great moment, probably corral some of the shitting on the product, and avoid this "riot" everyone speaks of that will likely consist of 10%-20% of fans yelling and screaming random stuff all night. So either......
> 
> 1) You don't care what he was fighting for and want to see him back doing that the same thing he was doing before, in the same position and hoping he main events WM 30 with Orton and Batista to take a guaranteed loss on the biggest stage OR
> 
> 2) You want this to be a work that shits all over the premise of your tirades on here and in the seats on live shows. That the business will never change and this guy jerked with your emotions to get over on you. Which is his job, and he's been pretty good at it before.
> 
> I'm not a Punk hater in the least. I want him to stay gone until they are willing to let newer guys actually shoulder a load and take the spotlight. He'll rest up, learn more about himself (what he can handle and really wants), and the business will probably change for the better when he comes back in the future. *Or maybe he'll (and we'll) realize that he just wanted the dollar signs and the achievement like everyone else does,* and he wanted it before he was "ready to retire".
> 
> I honestly don't know what the answer to that last part is, but I hope it's the former.


This was obvious over a year ago. Literally about two years ago it was obvious that's what he was in it for.


----------



## combolock

CM Punk is actually returning! DAMN IT! LOL


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Punk vs Cena would be a WM classic.

It doesn't need the title to be special.

But rushing the feud would be a mistake, so I guess it won't happen.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*

Have you been completely out of the loop since the rumble?


----------



## Alchemind

By the way, if you walk out on a company and fail to meet your show obligations, it usually means you're fired and should be fired. You can't do that.


----------



## LKRocks

PUNK WILL DO AN AUSTIN RUN-IN DURING BRYAN/BATISTA. CALLING IT NOW


----------



## Arcturus

..The funniest thing about all this is that everybody here, online and everywhere else are still completely oblivious as to why Punk left, if he is indeed coming back tonight or if he is ever coming back and yet everybody has drawn their own conclusion.


----------



## combolock

50% I think is because he was injured and wanted a short break.
the other 50% I think he just got fed up with creative or didn't like where he was on the card.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*



El_Absoluto said:


> Punk vs Cena would be a WM classic.
> 
> It doesn't need the title to be special.
> 
> But rushing the feud would be a mistake, so I guess it won't happen.


Would be ingenious to build over the year to WM 31,if Punk wasnt leaving before thatunk2


----------



## kendoo

seen this just recently on tumblr, not sure if it's really him or not or if it's recent but thought I'd post it anyway


----------



## New World Order.

AngryConsumer said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> pic.twitter.com/WTNEVS2pLB


Uh oh!


----------



## Arcturus

kendoo said:


> seen this just recently on tumblr, not sure if it's really him or not or if it's recent but thought I'd post it anyway


Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Cm punk returning will probably be the biggest pop since Austin at backlash 2000. Yeah i went that far.


----------



## DGenerationMC

kendoo said:


> seen this just recently on tumblr, not sure if it's really him or not or if it's recent but thought I'd post it anyway


No way he'd show up early for a big return. He'd probably hide in a bus until 10:50.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Yes, because that TOTALLY looks like Batista's body.


----------



## SUPER HANS

DAT HYPE. Cannot believe I'm going to have to do 3 hours of lectures followed by another 5 hours of uni work before I settle down and watch tomorrow night. Tough day avoiding the spoilers ahead.

I wonder if they might out think the smarks though, somehow, some way Vince could find a way.


----------



## NoyK

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Damn, Big Dave lost some mass huh


----------



## Arcturus

TomahawkJock said:


> Yes, because that TOTALLY looks like Batista's body.


..I'm sorry I didn't realize we had an anatomist with x-ray vision among us...


----------



## 20083

LKRocks said:


> PUNK WILL DO AN AUSTIN RUN-IN DURING BRYAN/BATISTA. CALLING IT NOW


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## New World Order.

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Looks like AJ is with Dave now then. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Tell me... How much weight do you think Batista has dropped from Tuesday to now?


----------



## NoyK

Arcturus said:


> ..I'm sorry I didn't realize we had an anatomist with x-ray vision among us...


:shaq

Not saying it's 100% Punk, but if you think that's Batista in the picture..son, please.


----------



## CharliePrince

Alchemind said:


> By the way, if you walk out on a company and fail to meet your show obligations, it usually means you're fired and should be fired. You can't do that.


CM Punk did not walk out

it's been a work all along

Vince McMahon is a billionaire genius


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Would he also have AJ in tow? (Spare me the "he banged her" jokes, lol)

That's undoubtedly Punk, but my biggest gripe is we have no idea when this pic was taken. Could be months old.


----------



## Arcturus

NoyK said:


> :shaq
> 
> Not saying it's 100% Punk, but if you think that's Batista in the picture..son, please.


I'm not saying it's 100% Batista also, it could be anybody, hence why I stated that you can't really read too much into that photo or the date in which it was taken.


----------



## Cmpunk91

LOOOOL WHAT THE HELL?! How is that batista ?! Some people are even dumb or just plain moronic trolls


----------



## BookingBad

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.


Batista is build bigger than that though.


----------



## Kratosx23

Arcturus said:


> Yeah, wouldn't read too much into that, besides Batista wears the same Gracie hoodie.












Hey guys, look, The Rock is back.


----------



## BookingBad

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey guys, look, The Rock is back.


:lol


----------



## xD7oom

If Punk didn't show up I swear I might die from laughter :lmao


----------



## JY57




----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: Will CM Punk vs John Cena at WM30 begin tonight?*



mordeaci said:


> Throwing Punk into the title match is tasteless. The HHH match would be good, but the feud wouldn't have much heat at this point.
> 
> If Punk wants a main event at Wrestlemania, this is the perfect and only way to do it. Would you guys accept this as a main event along with scrapping Cena/Wyatt?


Uh, are you serious? 

First, nothing other than the World Title match is headlining WM. Punk and Cena wouldn't be for the title.

Second, they have five weeks to build the feud. Punk vs. Cena would be great, but dumb idea to rush the feud.

Third, Cena vs. Wyatt is VERY OBVIOUSLY HAPPENING. They've been planning it for months. They aren't going to scrap that to throw Punk in there for no reason.

Fourth, Punk isn't coming back.


----------



## Redzero

this is real?


----------



## RizoRiz

Cmpunk91 said:


> LOOOOL WHAT THE HELL?! How is that batista ?! Some people are even dumb or just plain moronic trolls


It's Jack Swagger anyway

The fans need to stand up to Vince and Paul tonight. Orton vs Batista is not acceptable, if I was there I would jump the barricade with my UFC training. I've been 3 times so far and the coaches say I'm a natural


----------



## RatedR10

JY57 said:


>


Saw that picture a long time ago.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



RizoRiz said:


> Fan riot for sure! Don't know why my thread was locked earlier, it was a great idea and we were all in unanimous agreement


Are you serious? You get a thread locked due to that awful idea, so then you come try to post it here?

Get a life, man. It's FAKE WRESTLING. A fan riot? Anybody with that mindset needs to grow the hell up.


----------



## Leather Rebel

He's in Raw... bitch. :jesse.


----------



## JY57

RatedR10 said:


> Saw that picture a long time ago.


is it? Just saw it on twitter from a guy supposedly there and saying this is now. Guess its just trolling then


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: So what is that you Punk Marks really want tonight?*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> Are you serious? You get a thread locked due to that awful idea, so then you come try to post it here?
> 
> Get a life, man. It's FAKE WRESTLING. A fan riot? Anybody with that mindset needs to grow the hell up.


Fans vs authority with punches involved. Totally unique for wrestling. Plus I've had 3 UFC lessons


----------



## Arcturus

JY57 said:


>


Only way this can go towards being somewhat proven or debunked is if somebody posts a picture of the the Allstate Arena from the front & back.


----------



## xD7oom

JY57 said:


>


Saw it a month ago, nice Illuminati symbol BTW.


----------



## Arcturus

..Yeah it doesn't really look like the Allstate Arena



Spoiler: arena


----------



## Stad

RatedR10 said:


> Saw that picture a long time ago.


What does the all-star state arena look like from the outside? i have a hard time believing that's from today.


----------



## Stad

Holy fuck, post a big enough photo or what?


----------



## CharliePrince

we're all being punked by vinny billionaire mcmahon


----------



## SUPER HANS

JY57 said:


>


Look, you can make out a scorpion symbol in the greeny blue background. That's gotta be sting.


----------



## KingLobos

I will LOL if he isn't on tonight.

Can you imagine the crying.


----------



## Conor?

Ah, I see people still think Punky is returning tonight? Please.


----------



## TripleG

If the crowd starts chanting "We Want Heisenberg" "Jesse Pinkman" "Breaking Bad" or things like that, I'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## Joker King

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> He's in Raw... bitch. :jesse.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

What's with some people wanting Batista to be attacked by the crowd?


----------



## El Capitan

KingLobos said:


> I will LOL if he isn't on tonight.
> 
> Can you imagine the crying.


The tears will be delicious!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

1 Hour Till preshow!


----------



## Your_Solution

bjnelson19705 said:


> What's with some people wanting Batista to be attacked by the crowd?


Nothing against Batista personally but that would be a pretty hilarious moment
As a heel its like the ultimate honor


----------



## Leather Rebel

TripleG said:


> If the crowd starts chanting "We Want Heisenberg" "Jesse Pinkman" "Breaking Bad" or things like that, I'll laugh my ass off.


Pretty likely to hear anything "bitch" involved. :jesse


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NO FILLER TONIGHT.


----------



## Starbuck

Oh man, this fucking Raw. Congressional fans with a manifesto and an organised rebellion against the system and a system that seems fully intent on saying a big fuck you to said rebellion with the announced main event. Batista/Bryan has HHH interference written all over it. If they go through with this then Batista and HHH are brave men because that shit is going to be both brutal and hilarious at the same time. :lol I'm genuinely at a loss for words this time. I'm both dreading and looking forward to catching this tomorrow and on a personal note I hope Punk doesn't come back purely because I don't want him to. Stay away please. Let the madness begin.


----------



## xD7oom

https://twitter.com/aaronpaul_8
Damn, he didn't mention the show at all.


----------



## Arcturus

Joker King said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


..Yeah I'm pretty sure the crowd won't give a flying shit about him, I don't get these celeb special guests anyway, their appearance is usually at the expense of WWE talent, knowing HHH he'll have this guy kick Sandow in the face or something, gonna be hilarious if the crowd shits on him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I'm gonna laugh my ass off if the crowd turns out to be the usual boring type we're used to these days. I think peoples expectations are way too high.


----------



## PGSucks

I'm missing at least the first hour, but....

BATISTA VS. BRYAN. SHIELD VS. WYATTS II. POSSIBLE CM PUNK RETURN. CHICAGO CROWD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

xD7oom said:


> https://twitter.com/aaronpaul_8
> Damn, he didn't mention the show at all.


Can you blame him?


----------



## BookingBad

xD7oom said:


> Saw it a month ago, nice Illuminati symbol BTW.


Not illuminati but a Gracie symbol.


----------



## #Mark

> Daniel Bryan
> Mania
> #RAW
> Chicago
> #WWE


All are top trends on Twitter already. I have a feeling WWE's popping a huge rating tonight.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

ashes11 said:


> Look, you can make out a scorpion symbol in the greeny blue background. That's gotta be sting.


I think youre right :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if the crowd turns out to be the usual boring type we're used to these days. I think peoples expectations are way too high.


are you for real bro? its in chicago 1 month before wm30. how could you even think the crowd will be boring?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> He's in Raw... bitch. :jesse.


I really hope he doesn't have a live promo if he does,he is going to be cut to shreds.


----------



## Conor?

Starbuck said:


> Oh man, this fucking Raw. Congressional fans with a manifesto and an organised rebellion against the system and a system that seems fully intent on saying a big fuck you to said rebellion with the announced main event. Batista/Bryan has HHH interference written all over it. If they go through with this then Batista and HHH are brave men because that shit is going to be both brutal and hilarious at the same time. :lol I'm genuinely at a loss for words this time. I'm both dreading and looking forward to catching this tomorrow and on a personal note I hope Punk doesn't come back purely because I don't want him to. Stay away please. Let the madness begin.


Pretty much this. I want him to stay as far away from RAW as possible purely for the orgasmic fuckery.


----------



## Nimbus




----------



## Bushmaster

El Capitan said:


> The tears will be delicious!


I think if Punk does show up the tears from the haters and whiners will be just as delicious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

SheamusRKO said:


> Pretty much this. I want him to stay as far away from RAW as possible purely for the orgasmic fuckery.


Do you mean some









I bet Vince right now is like this back stage


----------



## Moustache

Arcturus said:


> ..Yeah I'm pretty sure the crowd won't give a flying shit about him, I don't get these celeb special guests anyway, their appearance is usually at the expense of WWE talent, knowing HHH he'll have this guy kick Sandow in the face or something, gonna be hilarious if the crowd shits on him.


Ordinarily that's true, but Aaron Paul is exactly the kind of celeb a smarky crowd would go nuts for. This isn't the 3 Stooges.


----------



## KingLobos

Nimbus said:


>


Is that AJ's fat ass? Damn.


----------



## Nimbus

KingLobos said:


> Is that AJ's fat ass? Damn.


Its Lita.


----------



## El Capitan

New World Order. said:


> Looks like AJ is with Dave now then. :lol


Not yet, give the big man a couple of more weeks :batista4:AJ


----------



## Conor?

Random post just for a second: it's my 19th birthday today.


----------



## CesaroSection

Right, Raw tonight should be awesome;

Crowd Hijacking.
Bryan v. Batista.
Shield v. Wyatts.
Taker/Lesnar confrontation.

The biggest issue now though is that with all the reports and speculation i'd feel let down if Punk didn't show up(just wanna hear dat pop). WWE could pull out one of the best Raw's in recent memory tonight but i'd still feel let down if there was no Punk given the opportunity of a monster pop.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

SoupBro said:


> I think if Punk does show up the tears from the haters and whiners will be just as delicious.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy

SheamusRKO said:


> Random post just for a second: it's my 19th birthday today.


Happy Birthday mate!.

PS who is the girl in your sig :


----------



## chargebeam

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you mean some


You sure love to plug your hashtag.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

No One is even talking about Shield/Wyatts II

This RAW HAS to be awesome, the crowd will at least be great, Shield/Wyatts will tear it up, and I expect something surprising(Yes that's an oxymoron but you get my point)


----------



## hazuki

Is anyone streaming the RAW preshow?


----------



## KingLobos

#WWEFuckery meme needs to go away. It's on like every page of every thread.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Going into raw with diarrhea so it's very possible that I may shit my pants if Punk returns just from my excitement so please punk for the love of my clothes don't show up


----------



## Conor?

Mainboy said:


> Happy Birthday mate!.
> 
> PS who is the girl in your sig :


Thanks, appreciate it.
Margot Robbie.


----------



## Redzero

Nimbus said:


>


This is from today?


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Redzero said:


> This is from today?


The link says 2009.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

He's not coming back tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingLobos said:


> #WWEFuckery meme needs to go away. It's on like every page of every thread.


It will stop when Vince stops giving it to us.

And I try to use it only a couple times show. Others have just picked up on using it as well. Its catching on


----------



## Joker King

Nimbus said:


>


Fake. Not from today.


----------



## Green Light

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> He's in Raw... bitch. :jesse.


Cole looks so goofy :lmao

And JBL looks like he hasn't slept for days. Probably been up for 72 hours straight doing meth with Jesse.


----------



## Mainboy

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> He's in Raw... bitch. :jesse.



Possibly the great Raw guest host of all time :


----------



## KingLobos

Green Light said:


> Cole looks so goofy :lmao


He looks better with a T Shirt over his head. The Rock had the right idea.


----------



## MoneyStax

Damn, I need to kill an hour. Any ideas?


----------



## Mainboy

SheamusRKO said:


> Thanks, appreciate it.
> Margot Robbie.


Cheers


----------



## TripleG

We have The Shield Vs. The Wyatts Part II, Daniel Bryan Vs. Batista, and he Fate of CM Punk to be determined once and for all and all of it happening in CHICAGO!!! 

If this isn't the most wild, crazy, and batshit insane show of all time, I'll be amazed.


----------



## hazuki

I better get a "THANK YOU JESSE!" chant


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

Anybody else think people posting pictures from years ago, trying to convince us it's Punk walking into the Allstate Arena today, should be banned? I sure do. Enough with that garbage.


----------



## RDEvans

I have a feeling someone like orton or h will come out at the beginning of raw to punk's music and wearing a punk shirt but won't acknowledge it when they're cutting a boring promo


----------



## SP103

MoneyStax said:


> Damn, I need to kill an hour. Any ideas?


https://www.youtube.com/user/MarbleHornets


----------



## Fargerov

PhantomLordBWH said:


> Anybody else think people posting pictures from years ago, trying to convince us it's Punk walking into the Allstate Arena today, should be banned? I sure do. Enough with that garbage.


CM Punk spotted walking to the arena!!!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?" 

And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


----------



## KingLobos

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?"
> 
> And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


LMFAO


----------



## xD7oom

MoneyStax said:


> Damn, I need to kill an hour. Any ideas?


http://www.youtube.com/user/OwnagePranks/videos?view=0&shelf_id=1&sort=dd


----------



## Luchini

KingLobos said:


> Is that AJ's fat ass? Damn.


_Too_ thick to be AJ.

:littlefinger


----------



## KingLobos

Overproduced trash that channel is.

http://www.youtube.com/user/takeittothebank/videos

Watch these classic entertaining videos to kill time.


----------



## TJC93

chargebeam said:


> You sure love to plug your hashtag.



And nobody still ever uses it


----------



## CharliePrince

THIS IS MADNESS!!

ahhh

so amped right now


----------



## birthday_massacre

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?"
> 
> And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


So it will be like I walked into raw and ended up at a guns n roses riot show


----------



## Molfino

Who's gonna have the balls to start a riot when theres over 7 dozen big bulked muscle men backstage aching for the chance to truly punch someone? They'd have a field day with steel chairs


----------



## chargebeam

Take that for what it's worth, but somebody on Twitter said they're still selling CM Punk merchandise at the arena.


----------



## CJohn3:16

60 minutes until WWE fuckery.


----------



## RizoRiz

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?"
> 
> And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


I would if I was there. I've trained UFC a few times so I'm confident in my own skills


----------



## TJC93

Nimbus said:


>




Of course it's not from today, I'm the only one that noticed he's got the MITB case with him?


----------



## chargebeam

CharliePrince said:


> THIS IS MADNESS!!
> 
> ahhh
> 
> so amped right now


How many beers did you have?


----------



## Molfino

TJC93 said:


> Of course it's not from today, I'm the only one that noticed he's got the MITB case with him?


ILLUMINATI


----------



## Clique

MoneyStax said:


> Damn, I need to kill an hour. Any ideas?


I suggested it earlier and you can easily kill 25 minutes re-watching Shield vs. Wyatts I in to get you even more amped up for part II tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Some of yall act so childish with trying to troll people and say smart ass remarks and this goes for both punk fans and non punk sometimes i wonder if some of yall over the age 13 smh


----------



## Starbuck

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?"
> 
> And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


:lmao :lmao :lmao

At a wrestling show? What were you rioting for brah?

Well, they didn't give my favourite the belt and then they forced my other favourite to walk out so I joined an organised movement on the internet to hijack the show and....

:HHH2


----------



## Leon Knuckles

chargebeam said:


> Take that for what it's worth, but somebody on Twitter said they're still selling CM Punk merchandise at the arena.


makes sense, they will sell a lot in chicago.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

RizoRiz said:


> I would if I was there. *I've trained UFC a few times* so I'm confident in my own skills


Punk??


----------



## birthday_massacre

MoneyStax said:


> Damn, I need to kill an hour. Any ideas?


Watch True Dective


----------



## El Capitan

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at everybody saying they're gonna riot tonight. I hope a bunch of idiots decide to start a riot and then spend the night in central booking in Chicago so some hardened thug can look at your neckbeard, lick his lips, and go..."so what you in for?"
> 
> And then imagine when they say "I was part of a riot at a wrestling show."


Oh, look over there, Sir... It appears that some inconsiderate gents have left the soap on the floor, would you mind picking it up for me?


----------



## Mainboy

TJC93 said:


> Of course it's not from today, I'm the only one that noticed he's got the MITB case with him?


Off topic but your sig is one of the greatest goals I've ever seen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-gx7Ha1XM0 :mark:


----------



## Zigberg

RizoRiz said:


> I would if I was there. I've trained UFC a few times so I'm confident in my own skills


You've "trained UFC"? What does that even mean? Are you an ex UFC fighter? Or do you mean you've trained in mixed martial arts? Or (rhetorical question) are you just full of shit and trying to look like the big man?

Embarrassing.


----------



## CharliePrince

i make one post and this thread jumps 3 pages!!! THIS IS GONNA BE A HELLA CRAZY NIGHT

you feel me?!

YOU FEEL ME!?


----------



## Stad

What time does RAW start at?


----------



## RizoRiz

Zigberg said:


> You've "trained UFC"? What does that even mean? Are you an ex UFC fighter? Or do you mean you've trained in mixed martial arts? Or (rhetorical question) are you just full of shit and trying to look like the big man?
> 
> Embarrassing.


I've had 3 lessons and my coaches said I'm a natural. I've also watched a bunch of episodes of Bully Beatdown, and in this case Batista will be the bully getting beatdown


----------



## SnoopSystem

bjnelson19705 said:


> What's with some people wanting Batista to be attacked by the crowd?


That's going way too far. Batista is not to be blamed 100%. It was WWE's fault. 

They didn't even need Batista to win the Rumble. Could have easily placed him directly in the Wrestlemania match by having Batista feud with Orton immediately upon returning on Janurary 20th. He's a big enough star to be able to pull that off. Have someone else like Bryan win the Rumble and it would become a triple threat match. Saves the boos, but then we wouldn't get heel Batista but oh well.


----------



## Freeloader

Chicago needs to throw trash in the ring during Batista entrance


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Stad said:


> What time does RAW start at?


49 minutes from now.


----------



## El Capitan

SnoopSystem said:


> That's going way too far. Batista is not to be blamed 100%. It was WWE's fault.
> 
> They didn't even need Batista to win the Rumble. Could have easily placed him directly in the Wrestlemania match by having Batista feud with Orton immediately upon returning on Janurary 20th. Have someone else like Bryan win the Rumble and it would become a triple threat match. Saves the boos, but then we wouldn't get heel Batista but oh well.


That sort of booking would require a level of intelligence from the creative staff.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

SheamusRKO said:


> Random post just for a second: it's my 19th birthday today.


Happy Birthday, my friend!! Hope they give us a RAW worthy of your 19th!!


----------



## Zigberg

RizoRiz said:


> I've had 3 lessons and my coaches said I'm a natural. I've also watched a bunch of episodes of Bully Beatdown, and in this case Batista will be the bully getting beatdown


Yeah, you're a troll. A poor one.


----------



## combolock

SnoopSystem said:


> That's going way too far. Batista is not to be blamed 100%. It was WWE's fault.
> 
> They didn't even need Batista to win the Rumble. Could have easily placed him directly in the Wrestlemania match by having Batista feud with Orton immediately upon returning on Janurary 20th. He's a big enough star to be able to pull that off. Have someone else like Bryan win the Rumble and it would become a triple threat match. Saves the boos, but then we wouldn't get heel Batista but oh well.


he was flipping off the fans and telling them to fuck off.....he can be blamed for not being professional.


----------



## WWE

So I was on the bus home from class an hour ago and I've made my decision about tonight.




CM Punk is returning. 

He's going to come out to an ovation to fend off Kane/Batista and HHH from Bryan.

and he's going to be an ultimate hypocrite in the process.


----------



## Luchini

bjnelson19705 said:


> What's with some people wanting Batista to be attacked by the crowd?


I'd like to see some neckbeard hop the barricade and try. ac


----------



## RizoRiz

Freeloader said:


> Chicago needs to throw trash in the ring during Batista entrance


No they need to jump the barricade and attack him just before he gets the 3 count. Danielson is involved so it will be a Meltzer 5 star match, so let it play out until the match, then Batista can go back to his 1 star matches


----------



## WWE

combolock said:


> he was flipping off the fans and telling them to fuck off.....he can be blamed for not being professional.


CM Punk did the same thing back in 2011 :draper2


----------



## Waffelz

Punk was a heel.


----------



## NoyK

CharliePrince said:


> i make one post and this thread jumps 3 pages!!! THIS IS GONNA BE A HELLA CRAZY NIGHT
> 
> you feel me?!
> 
> YOU FEEL ME!?


Easy on the pipe :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Thuganomics said:


> CM Punk did the same thing back in 2011 :draper2


He also punched a fan who tapped him on his shoulder.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SnoopSystem said:


> That's going way too far. Batista is not to be blamed 100%. It was WWE's fault.
> 
> They didn't even need Batista to win the Rumble. Could have easily placed him directly in the Wrestlemania match by having Batista feud with Orton immediately upon returning on Janurary 20th. He's a big enough star to be able to pull that off. Have someone else like Bryan win the Rumble and it would become a triple threat match. Saves the boos, but then we wouldn't get heel Batista but oh well.


It is 100% his fault. HE was talking shit about the WWE ono his way out, and also when he was returning saying its just B level talent in C level era.

That is a dick move, even if he believes it which its not. He deserves all the shit he gets tossed on him.


----------



## Luchini

KingLobos said:


> He also punched a fan who tapped him on his shoulder.


_And_ it was the wrong guy he punched.


----------



## Kratosx23

He didn't hit a guy for tapping his shoulder, he did it because a guy was tapping on his head repeatedly, Punk ignored it 4 or 5 times, then the guy reached over and tapped Punk on the shoulder and moved out of the way and Punk blindly swung.


----------



## El Capitan

Sports_Entertained said:


> _And_ it was the wrong guy he punched.


Did the fan punch him back? If not, what a bitch!


----------



## CharliePrince

NoyK said:


> Easy on the pipe :lol


can't help it jack

it's going down tonight! :ex:


----------



## WWE

KingLobos said:


> He also punched a fan who tapped him on his shoulder.





Sports_Entertained said:


> _And_ it was the wrong guy he punched.



So CM Punk physically assaulted a random audience member?

Oh my.


----------



## RizoRiz

How poor will Batista vs Orton be? Probably worse than the stretcher match between El Gigante and Sid Vicious tbh. God I hate them and want a 60 minute iron man match between Punk & Bryan. Or a 3 stages of hell match would suffice


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

tbf, being assaulted is one of my pet peeves, so I see where Punk was coming from with that.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Instead of trash being thrown at Batista can't they do it to cena? At least Batista is trying. He is turning heel. Cena won't even fucking do that. Cena mocks hardcore wrestling fans yet everyone is "you're just bashing him because it's what's cool to do". Uh. No. We are bashing him because he has become a cancer to professional wrestling. He knows it too. Yet he just smirks it all away. I'm sure he's a great guy outside wwe. But inside he can go fuck himself.


----------



## Waffelz




----------



## KingLobos

The little kid who was messing with Punk is a badass.


----------



## DoubtGin

Waffelz said:


>


OMG IT'S CM PUNK


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.


----------



## checkcola

DoubtGin said:


> OMG IT'S CM PUNK


ITS STING


----------



## WWE

Waffelz said:


>


Posting a picture of the rafters...

Sting?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Less than an hour to Punk.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Waffelz said:


>


Sting's coming!


----------



## King Gimp

Guys, Punk was spotted at an airport for RAW! :mark:


----------



## 20083

Here we go! This has potential be a truly great Raw! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

Waffelz said:


>


holy crap..

darkness in the rafters

you see all that?!

IN. THE. RAFTERS!!!

Sting makes his debut tonight!! :ex:


----------



## Kratosx23

Phillies3:16 said:


> Instead of trash being thrown at Batista can't they do it to cena? At least Batista is trying. He is turning heel. Cena won't even fucking do that. Cena mocks hardcore wrestling fans yet everyone is "you're just bashing him because it's what's cool to do". Uh. No. We are bashing him because he has become a cancer to professional wrestling. He knows it too. Yet he just smirks it all away. I'm sure he's a great guy outside wwe. But inside he can go fuck himself.


Not trying because he's the biggest draw, and the biggest draw is always the babyface? :ti

John Cena as a character sucks, but he tries. Batista can't even make it to the ring without being gassed and he's been handed the main event.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Former WWE Superstar Chris Jericho noted on Twitter today that he "absolutely" expects CM Punk to return at tonight's RAW in Chicago. Jericho tweeted the following in response to a question from a fan:


----------



## DGenerationMC

King Gimp said:


> Guys, Punk was spotted at an airport for RAW! :mark:


lol at Punk's shoes and leather briefcase


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KingLobos said:


> The little kid who was messing with Punk is a badass.


Good for Punk. Those fans should know what to expect. Dont fuck with people if you dont want to get fucked back.


----------



## Dirty Machine

CharliePrince said:


> holy crap..
> 
> darkness in the rafters
> 
> you see all that?!
> 
> IN. THE. RAFTERS!!!
> 
> Sting makes his debut tonight!! :ex:


:lol


----------



## KingLobos

Leon Knuckles said:


> Good for Punk. Those fans should know what to expect. Dont fuck with people if you dont want to get fucked back.


But he punched the wrong dude.


----------



## cavs25

Waffelz said:


>


OMGGG OMGGG IT"SSS STINGGGG :jay2


----------



## xD7oom

Can't wait, Hogan segment/promo plz.


----------



## HOJO

Phillies3:16 said:


> Instead of trash being thrown at Batista can't they do it to cena? At least Batista is trying. He is turning heel. Cena won't even fucking do that. Cena mocks hardcore wrestling fans yet everyone is "you're just bashing him because it's what's cool to do". Uh. No. We are bashing him because he has become a cancer to professional wrestling. He knows it too. Yet he just smirks it all away. I'm sure he's a great guy outside wwe. But inside he can go fuck himself.





RizoRiz said:


> How poor will Batista vs Orton be? Probably worse than the stretcher match between El Gigante and Sid Vicious tbh. God I hate them and want a 60 minute iron man match between Punk & Bryan. Or a 3 stages of hell match would suffice


----------



## CookiePuss

Leon Knuckles said:


> I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.


Wow, you're such a badass .


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Gonna watch that Zayn/Cesaro match again to get hyped for RAW


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: Sting
:mark: Punk

GOAT RAW INCOMING!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not trying because he's the biggest draw, and the biggest draw is always the babyface? :ti
> 
> John Cena as a character sucks, but he tries. Batista can't even make it to the ring without being gassed and he's been handed the main event.


My point wasn't to compare the two but I'm not going to get into it in this thread. However you can interchange any of cenas promos with any of his feuds. That's not trying. He is in cruise control, in low gear, In a shitty car.


----------



## Nimbus

How long until raw start? the waiting is killing me


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KingLobos said:


> But he punched the wrong dude.


Thats besides the point LOL.


----------



## RizoRiz

Turn it into a Chicago street fight between CM Punk vs Batista with partial fan involvement. Then Punk just shoots on Batista


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Leon Knuckles said:


> I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.


Oh my god, you can use google, you must be so cool.


----------



## Kratosx23

BarneyArmy said:


> Former WWE Superstar Chris Jericho noted on Twitter today that he "absolutely" expects CM Punk to return at tonight's RAW in Chicago. Jericho tweeted the following in response to a question from a fan:


Uh oh. We know what happens when Jericho says something on Twitter. :jaydamn


----------



## xD7oom

Leon Knuckles said:


> I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.


PM link please..


----------



## Waffelz

Link to the pre show?


----------



## 20083

:lol Loving the Sting excitement!

Keep the enthusiasm alive folks! Its almost RAW time! :mark:


----------



## Dirty Machine

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? the waiting is killing me


30 minutes.


----------



## Joker King

Punk is an absolute piece of shit. He filed a restraining order against his won mother and apparently she is sick. Abandon your own mother, what a role model this guy!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

cavs25 said:


> OMGGG OMGGG IT"SSS STINGGGG :jay2


"It's.... its.... sting"


----------



## Leon Knuckles

cookiepuss said:


> Wow, you're such a badass .


Thanks bud. :woolcock


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

Sting should debut to CM Punk's music. THAT'LL get him over in Chi-town.


----------



## BookingBad

Leon Knuckles said:


> I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.


Where???


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Pre-Show time :mark:


----------



## cavs25

Bob the Jobber said:


> "It's.... its.... sting"


Matt Striker is back on commentary


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Waffelz said:


> Link to the pre show?


PM me. Dont think I'm allowed to post here.


----------



## Luchini

Waffelz said:


>


After some zooming and enhancing, I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!!!


----------



## RizoRiz

Joker King said:


> Punk is an absolute piece of shit. He filed a restraining order against his won mother and apparently she is sick. Abandon your own mother, what a role model this guy!


Can his mother have 5 star matches?


----------



## TJC93

That pre-show workaround site is already down fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

PM me that link broskies.


----------



## 20083

Sports_Entertained said:


> After some zooming and enhancing, I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!!!


:lmao

LOVING the enthusiasm!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Anybody in the UK watching NXT, there about to show the Cesaro/Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match.


----------



## finalnight

Well the freaking Xbox 360 app is finally working.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fargerov

Sports_Entertained said:


> After some zooming and enhancing, I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!!!


HOLY SHIT! IS THAT REAL!?!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Leon Knuckles said:


> I found a live stream for the network LOL preshow and postshow without subscribing. Suck on that WWE.












Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## WWE

preshow on network aint even loading


----------



## KingLobos

Fargerov said:


> HOLY SHIT! IS THAT REAL!?!


You better believe it


----------



## RizoRiz

Not watching out of protest. Take that Vince you bum


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BOOKER T CANT HANDLE THE WINDY CITY LOLZ.


----------



## BookingBad

Leon Knuckles said:


> Thanks bud. :woolcock


PM please


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

If anyone needs a link, let me know.


----------



## Stall_19

That dark match in the background! My mistake, that is superstars I suppose.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Watching that pre-show! So excited for this RAW.


----------



## Leather Rebel

These panel segments are awesome, a really good idea. Give it a sense of sport.


----------



## 20083

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Anybody in the UK watching NXT, there about to show the Cesaro/Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match.


Yep, great warm up to RAW! :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Anybody in the UK watching NXT, there about to show the Cesaro/Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match.


Me!


----------



## Nimbus

Im watching the preshow on the network! and its pretty obvious that cm punk is returning tonight


----------



## Arcturus

..The first rule about links, is that you don't talk about links, you guys may get this thread locked.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fucking Ryder.


----------



## CharliePrince

honestly speaking

if Sting rappels down from the rafters tonight

this forum may not recover for 2 days!

YOU KNOW I AIN'T LYIN!


----------



## TJC93

RizoRiz said:


> Not watching out of protest. Take that Vince you bum




Damn that's sure to decrease the ratings


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

The brainless Broski is wrestling?


----------



## Joker King

Booker T is fucking clueless, as always.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Build up the hype guys.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> These panel segments are awesome, a really good idea. Give it a sense of sport.


Agree, I love it personally. It should be presented like that more often, IMO anyways.


----------



## H

Don't even know how to feel about Punk potentially returning tonight, except that it could be one of the biggest pops ever. Other than that, if he's being put in the title match he's still probably losing, unless they've gotten changed their Batista plans. That gives Punk his Mania main event, and he's done everything he wants to do, and he plays out his contract and leaves for good. 

Either that, or they could have Batista finalize the heel turn at Mania and beat the shit outta Punk, and they do Punk/Batista for a bit, solidifying Batista as their new top heel. That would of course leave Orton out but :lmao who gives a shit?

Barely excited for Punk because I won't believe it until I see it. Kind of looking forward to seeing what the crowd does. 

Trips/Bryan confirmed tonight though :mark:


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

Nimbus said:


> Im watching the preshow on the network! and its pretty obvious that cm punk is returning tonight


What are you basing that on? I'm not being a smartass, I'm DYING for him to return, but I'm not watching the preshow so I don't know what you mean by that or what you're referring to.


----------



## checkcola

CM Punk chant flamed out quick


----------



## King Gimp

ALREADY PUNK CHANTS!


----------



## Luchini

Fargerov said:


> HOLY SHIT! IS THAT REAL!?!


Oh it's real, it's DAMN real. :kurt


----------



## Nimbus

The panel is a good idea, nice touch


----------



## DGenerationMC

Joker King said:


> Punk is an absolute piece of shit. He filed a restraining order against his won mother and apparently she is sick. Abandon your own mother, what a role model this guy!


I'm pretty sure he filed the restraining order for good reason. She was harassing him, only calling him for money and 10 front rows tickets every time WWE came to Chicago. Never called to ask him how he was doing, just for money and tickets. He's talked about it on Marc Maron's WTF podcast. It's good listen and it's on Youtube, too.


----------



## 20083

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> These panel segments are awesome, a really good idea. Give it a sense of sport.


Agreed. Great sense of competition and legitimacy, plus helps build the matches' stories...


----------



## combolock

Alex Riley has more on screen time than Sandow now! NICE!


----------



## Born of Osiris

CM Punk chants already :lmao


----------



## HOJO

:titus


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Pre-Show CM Punk chants, lol

He ain't showing up. :lol


----------



## Joker King

Punk chants, quickly dies :ti


----------



## Leather Rebel

Was Titus and Ryder at the dark match?


----------



## Tardbasher12

Stream I'm looking at is showing Cesaro vs Zayn 2/3 falls


----------



## 20083

Punk chants already :lol


----------



## Nimbus

LOL CM Punk chant ditnt last that long................and its his hometown...


----------



## Stone Hot

birthday_massacre said:


> It is 100% his fault. HE was talking shit about the WWE ono his way out, and also when he was returning saying its just B level talent in C level era.
> 
> That is a dick move, even if he believes it which its not. He deserves all the shit he gets tossed on him.


and he is winning the title at WM deal with it


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bryan promo about fighting Batista. This is the Bryan, no, this is the faces that we wanna see, not smiling, but showing that they can handle anything!


----------



## Chan Hung

Those are loud CM Punk chants..will he be here tonight? unk


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

:lmao

DB going in on Batista


----------



## RizoRiz

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Pre-Show CM Punk chants, lol
> 
> He ain't showing up. :lol


I watched Minoru Suzuki beat up Aja Kong the other day


----------



## Tardbasher12

How CM Punk chants will be dealt with tonight.


----------



## 20083

Tardbasher12 said:


> Stream I'm looking at is showing Cesaro vs Zayn 2/3 falls


Yeah, that's a rip of the UK's 'Sky Sports' channel. Good warm up for Raw, enjoy it brother!


----------



## Chrome

Hope Batista doesn't get too gassed in his match with Bryan. :batista3


----------



## Born of Osiris

BRYAN FUCKING #WREKT BATISTA


----------



## combolock

REAL MAN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol Batista. 45 year old Clown.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Nimbus said:


> LOL CM Punk chant ditnt last that long................and its his hometown...


Well it's quite obvious WWE is muting the chants, it's so obvious bro, bro.


----------



## joshrulez2

Nimbus said:


> LOL CM Punk chant ditnt last that long................and its his hometown...


Let's wait till Raw shall we


----------



## Leather Rebel

Eat!
Sleep!
Lose to Undertaker!
Repeat!

:lmao


----------



## sliplink

Tardbasher12 said:


> Stream I'm looking at is showing Cesaro vs Zayn 2/3 falls


Dito


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Nimbus said:


> LOL CM Punk chant ditnt last that long................and its his hometown...


We'll see how they go when Raw actually starts. It's still the pre-show.


----------



## finalnight

So far so good. Preshow stream running great on WWE Network on Xbox 360.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stone Hot said:


> and he is winning the title at WM deal with it


and as long as he is champion shows will be hijacked. Batista wont have the title long


----------



## Tardbasher12

What did Bryan say about Batista?


----------



## Molfino

:bigdave


----------



## BarneyArmy

unk


----------



## Stall_19

And Zack Ryder jobs in the background.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Crowd sounds weak. Is everyone there yet?


----------



## Joker King

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Well it's quite obvious WWE is muting the chants, it's so obvious bro, bro.


:harden:bosh2

Crowds are not hot enough for Punk.


----------



## 20083

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Eat!
> Sleep!
> Lose to Undertaker!
> Repeat!
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Zigberg

Riley speaking the truth. PUSH A-RY!


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Batista. 45 year old Clown.


48 techinally. HE changed his age due to hollywood ha


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

All right ladies and gents, 

You all enjoy this one. It should be a great night. I, unfortunately, have to work for four more hours and will be avoiding the forums, Facebook, and Wrestlezone so as to not spoil anything.

Have fun. Can't wait to see the aftermath tomorrow!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Does Raw air live on the wwe network as well? Or is it just the pre-show?


----------



## Stone Hot

birthday_massacre said:


> and as long as he is champion shows will be hijacked. Batista wont have the title long


in your dreams pal


----------



## Waffelz

Renee, you sexy bitch. xx


----------



## RizoRiz

Joker King said:


> :harden:bosh2
> 
> Crowds are not hot enough for Punk.


Wait till the jump the barricade


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

CM PUNK


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Look at Alex Riley, being the company guy & white knighting Batista. (Y)

#DealWithIt


----------



## Marv95

birthday_massacre said:


> and as long as he is champion shows will be hijacked. Batista wont have the title long


They don't care. They got the fans' money.


----------



## Joker King

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Crowd sounds weak. Is everyone there yet?


Yes Superstars show is in progress.


----------



## combolock

LOL at Riley shitting at Daniel Bryan. He should be defending D bryan after the way he was buried.


----------



## Nimbus

Any chance CM Punk return during the preshow??


----------



## Kratosx23

Y2-Jerk said:


> Does Raw air live on the wwe network as well? Or is it just the pre-show?


No, and it never will. The Network won't even have Raws after they air for 30 days. Their major revenue is in tv rights fees.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Joker King said:


> :harden:bosh2
> 
> Crowds are not hot enough for Punk.


Dat muting bro, they're muting us right now bro, I can't even spea......

You see!!

WWE is muting me!!


----------



## 20083

PhantomLordBWH said:


> All right ladies and gents,
> 
> You all enjoy this one. It should be a great night. I, unfortunately, have to work for four more hours and will be avoiding the forums, Facebook, and Wrestlezone so as to not spoil anything.
> 
> Have fun. Can't wait to see the aftermath tomorrow!


Aw man, horrible night for that to happen but real life calls. Have a good night bro!


----------



## KingLobos

Oh shit the Rock.


----------



## Stone Hot

Marv95 said:


> They don't care. They got the fans' money.


Exactly


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

CM PUNK Chants for like the last 2 minutes lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

Tardbasher12 said:


> What did Bryan say about Batista?


That The Authority thinks that he is afraid or he can't handle Batista, but he's ready for anyone, anytime. Pretty badass really, and he was with Brie, who look really fine. 

Man, A-Ry is pure gold.


----------



## Zigberg

Nimbus said:


> Any chance CM Punk return during the preshow??


You for real?


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

They did say DB vs Bootista would be on the pre-show, right?


----------



## Joker King

:ti :ti :ti Christian. Even Josh is laughing at that.


----------



## GCA-FF

This is gonna be the greatest Raw ever!!! :troll


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, and it never will. The Network won't even have Raws after they air for 30 days. Their major revenue is in tv rights fees.


ah ok, thanks wasn't sure (Y)


----------



## Molfino

Through the powers of editing, there hijack attempts will be minuscule :HHH2


----------



## captaincharisma24

What;s with the surprise and laughter at the Punk chants? Was pretty obvious.


----------



## Zigberg

Bad News Ambrose said:


> They did say DB vs Bootista would be on the pre-show, right?


No, obviously not.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL Orton had an attitude change? 

And Christian just being mentioned at all is hilarious


----------



## KingLobos

That match was better than Cesaro Zayn.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stone Hot said:


> in your dreams pal


Daniel Bryan will beat him for the title within 3 months.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

Midnight Rocker said:


> Aw man, horrible night for that to happen but real life calls. Have a good night bro!


Real life is so stupid sometimes. Best part is I'll get home from work at 11:30pm CST and stay up until like 2am watching... Even though I was up at 7am today for an MRI. I'm NOT waiting until tomorrow night to watch Raw!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Stream???


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Joker King

captaincharisma24 said:


> What;s with the surprise and laughter at the Punk chants? Was pretty obvious.


They are really weak.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Promo hyping Wyatt vs Shield II. Panel talking about that, and Los Matadores making their way to the ring. Hacksaw Jim Duggan is surprisily entertaining.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Do my ears deceive me or is the crowd booing Los Matadores?


----------



## 20083

#BooTista


----------



## captaincharisma24

checkcola said:


>


Just... Renee


----------



## FITZ

I'm impressed with how well the stream loaded. And it looks really good too.


----------



## LivingColor

*Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

I am here at Raw right now. My brother just text me (He is watching on the Network) to say the crowd has been shit so far.

Thats untrue. We have been chanting CM Punk for the last hour non stop.

Fuck Vince!!


----------



## JamesK

CM Punk chants for 2 straight minutes :mark:

Also that Bryan promo was good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

checkcola said:


>


Holy fuck Renee.


----------



## Joker King

El torito! 


OLE!


----------



## Tardbasher12

Brie Bella with the fur. #NOTVEGAN


----------



## 20083

checkcola said:


>


There's the man! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

captaincharisma24 said:


> Just... Renee


Brie is checking her out


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Could anyone share any sopcast/acestream link for us that live in a EU country without any official WWE broadcast?
I know that the forum rules also apply in here but DAT show tonight.
Thanks.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Everyone was expecting the crowd to be rowdy as hell :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

I hate Los Matadores.


----------



## Leather Rebel

checkcola said:


>


Damn Reene. :banderas.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This will be better than Wrestlemania.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

What is the point in chanting before the actual show starts. Surely you will just burn yourself out.


----------



## 20083

:lol Los Matadores getting no love here?


----------



## CesaroSection

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Do my ears deceive me or is the crowd booing Los Matadores?


Stupid gimmick that I'd shit all over too if I was there.


----------



## Nimbus

CM Punk chants didnt last very long, and they were pretty weak......how disapointing.


----------



## Joker King

Pre-show is just a bunch of recaps and Panel discussion. Show is about to start anyway, so don't bother.


----------



## Punkholic

I can't wait for this show! Very, very, very excited! :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

Ukraine and Russia might go to actual war around 8, when the hypothetical "deadline" comes to a front. Russian troops repordedly mobilizing. 

Should be an interesting next few hours...


----------



## BarneyArmy

Punk to open the show to save the whole show getting shitted on?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I really don't care about this supposed "hi-jacking" ... but it's only the pre-show, wait till Raw starts before we start judging the crowd's attempt at "hi-jacking".

I'm just hoping for a lot of fuckery ... please give us fuckery


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

lol gotta do that damage control :vince5


----------



## JerichoWannabe

Yeah them Punk chants are getting louder.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DAMN these panelists look so stupid with the Punk chants.


----------



## GCA-FF

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everyone was expecting the crowd to be rowdy as hell :lol


It ain't Raw yet, dammit!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Da Big Guy is rassling in the ring


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Nimbus said:


> CM Punk chants didnt last very long, and they were pretty weak......how disapointing.


I still say, wait until Raw starts and then judge the crowd.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I've been very receptive about the "muting the crowd", but I really thinks that they're muting it tonight.


----------



## 20083

KuroNeko said:


> This will be better than Wrestlemania.


To be honest with y'all, it certainly feels like Mania today! So much potential in tonight's show! :mark:


----------



## terrilala

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*



LivingColor said:


> I am here at Raw right now. My brother just text me (He is watching on the Network) to say the crowd has been shit so far.
> 
> Thats untrue. We have been chanting CM Punk for the last hour non stop.
> 
> Fuck Vince!!


How's the popcorn?


----------



## Joker King

:lmao Punk chants dead again.


----------



## BigEMartin

Ole!!


----------



## xD7oom

WTF? HE SAID CM PUNK :|


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JOSH ON PUNK WTF


----------



## CesaroSection

Nimbus said:


> CM Punk chants didnt last very long, and they were pretty weak......how disapointing.


Ummm it's a Superstars taping. I bet some of the crowd still aren't in their seats yet either. When is the crowd ever hot for a Superstars match anyway?

Just wait till Raw starts, can't fucking wait!

Love how Sky Sports has the Cesaro v. Zayn 2 out of 3 falls match on right now.


----------



## BarneyArmy

The chants.

:mark:


----------



## Ledg

F*ck, Matthews acknowledged the Punk chants. :mark:


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

They acknowledged Punk?

They actually spoke his name...


----------



## kokepepsi

AH IT WAS A WORK FUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Punkholic

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I hate Los Matadores.


Can't believe they're still employed, to be honest.


----------



## KingLobos

Talking about Punk.

Ugghhhh, he's back.


----------



## JerichoWannabe

Josh Matthews mentioning CM Punk!


----------



## H

Okay, Josh just acknowledged Punk's absence. That actually makes me think he's there.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

OMFG

They acknowledged it, lol

They did it!

:lmao


----------



## FITZ

While the pre-show looks good I have no idea why I would ever watch this regularly.


----------



## 20083

Guys, let's give the crowd a chance here. The show hasn't even started :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## finalnight

Holy Fuck they mentioned Punk!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619

They just acknowledged the Punk chants!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Finally acknowledged them chants!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

THEY BROUGHT IT UP


----------



## joshrulez2

Punk being mentioned confirmed hes returning.


----------



## TJC93

IF Punk returns he should open the show but only after Orton comes out to Punks theme first and trolls for a bit


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

They mentioned Punk... he's back :mark:


----------



## combolock

FUCK! HE IS COMING BACK! MATTHEWS MENTIONED PUNK!


----------



## Arthurgos

They mentioned PUNK :O... Could he be there?

God i hope WWE cooked this up with Punk getting time off and throwing us all off.. IMAGINE THAT!


----------



## checkcola

So, if this is a shoot that turned into a work or a just a work, fucking Josh Matthews let the cat out of the bag? How lame.


----------



## #Mark

Matthews acknowledged Punk.


----------



## BarneyArmy

THE BEST IN THE WORLD WILL 100% BE BACK

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## captaincharisma24

Fuck sake Josh Matthews, could have at least given us a spoiler alert.


----------



## MajinTrunks

"Of course you heard the chants of CM Punk. We are in Chicago tonight, the hometown of CM Punk, who we have not seen in many months, since the Royal Rumble PPV" ~ Josh Mathews on the pre-show.


----------



## xD7oom

combolock said:


> FUCK! HE IS COMING BACK! MATTHEWS MENTIONED PUNK!


They can't ignore the chants the entire show.


----------



## A.Lestranj

Guys, where i can see this ?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Time to kick it up a notch, Chicago.


----------



## 20083

Holyshit Punk was acknowledged


----------



## Joker King

It was all a work!!


----------



## Punkholic

Nimbus said:


> CM Punk chants didnt last very long, and they were pretty weak......how disapointing.


We will to wait until Raw officially starts to judge the crowd. I'm sure there's still lots of people who haven't even gotten to the arena yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Arthurgos said:


> They mentioned PUNK :O... Could he be there?
> 
> God i hope WWE cooked this up with Punk getting time off and throwing us all off.. IMAGINE THAT!


If they mentioned him he has to be.


----------



## chargebeam

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They mentioned Punk... he's back :mark:


Oh man. I hope they're not just swerving us.


----------



## 3ddie93

FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES HE'S BACK HE'S BACK HE'S BACK


----------



## Leather Rebel

Recap of NXT ArRival.

And they acknowledged the Punk situation!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Damn Reene. :banderas.


I heards she's banging Ambrose now.


----------



## Chrome

They acknowledged Punk? He might be there, but they could just be working us.


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Funny I just heard a loud CM Punk chant on the Pre-Show and Josh Matthews actually made mention of CM Punk something that hasn't been done since Punk "left". I would say this would confirm that CM Punk returns tonight because they were treating this situation as if he no longer existed.


----------



## x78

Josh Matthews to get fired BTW.


----------



## CesaroSection

combolock said:


> FUCK! HE IS COMING BACK! MATTHEWS MENTIONED PUNK!


This tends to lead me to believe he isn't there. Like the Lesnar chants got acknowledged the other week and he wasn't there. Same as Rock chants in the past.

If it's a surprise WWE ignores it and doesn't spoil it, if there is no surprise the acknowledge the chants.


----------



## GCA-FF

Josh Matthews...prepare yourself for the Shovel!!! :hhh2


----------



## Nimbus

Im watching the stream of the preshow.


----------



## 20083

Arthurgos said:


> They mentioned PUNK :O... Could he be there?
> 
> God i hope WWE cooked this up with Punk getting time off and throwing us all off.. IMAGINE THAT!


They would have pulled one on all of us man! :mark:


----------



## Joker King

NXT is fucking awesome.


----------



## LivingColor

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Did you guys see Booker T get hit by a hotdog on the pre show?

people throwing food now


----------



## TJC93

Its only the pre-show, mentioning Punk could mean fuck all


----------



## Leather Rebel

Booker T is a Bo-liever. :lmao


----------



## Duberry

yeah bitch magnets clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MELTZER NAILING IT ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Well, Punk is definitely back. I'm extremely excited that he's back, but I gotta admit, Josh Matthews should have never mentioned it.


----------



## chargebeam

What's happening guys? I'm Canadian! No Network here!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Whos the white guy on the right side panel?


----------



## JamesK

He is returning :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

Spammer alert, :banplz:


----------



## Fissiks

put over Sami Zayn *******


----------



## Joker King

TakeMyGun said:


> MELTZER NAILING IT ONCE AGAIN.


He got worked.


----------



## Stone Hot

It wasn't a fucking work, Vince probably got him back to return tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

What the hell way too much :mark: from barney


----------



## Lord Stark

eh I'm indifferent to Punk. If he's back, ok, if he's not, ok.


----------



## Punkholic

Josh Matthews mentioning Punk pretty much confirms he'll be back tonight.


----------



## CesaroSection

The Network isn't working for me, can anyone recap what exactly Josh said for me please? Cheers.


----------



## 20083

Did Josh Matthews ruin the surprise?


----------



## Xapury

Almost 100 pages :lmao


----------



## Chrome

I thought they were wearing Vikings jerseys for a moment there. :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Stone Hot said:


> It wasn't a fucking work, Vince probably got him back to return tonight.


This.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Reene with the NAO. Will be a rematch of Elimination Chamber tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Lord Stark said:


> eh I'm indifferent to Punk. If he's back, ok, if he's not, ok.


Same boat. At this point I just want this to be over one way or the other.


----------



## combolock

Leon Knuckles said:


> Whos the white guy on the right side panel?


Alex Riley. The Miz's old apprentice


----------



## Punkholic

Y2-Jerk said:


> What the hell way too much :mark: from barney


I'm surprised he didn't hit the character limit. I thought there was one on this forum.


----------



## richyque

:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Banez

Am i only one who wants not to see Punk back? Naturally i wouldn't mind seeing him back but i'd love to see how the crowd would react if he didn't return tonight.


----------



## Lok

Time for some RAW!


----------



## terrilala

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

that's a waste of good, tasty food


----------



## Tardbasher12

8 minutes, HD TV or HD stream?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This going to be edge-of-your-seat stuff tonight! :mark:


----------



## captaincharisma24

Billy wants to fuck Renee.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LOS MATADORES BEAT RYBACK LMAO


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler is Billys bastard son I guarantee it


----------



## bjnelson19705

By the sounds of it Matthews is going to get got by Triple Shovel dash Shovel.


----------



## 20083

Banez said:


> Am i only one who wants not to see Punk back? Naturally i wouldn't mind seeing him back but i'd love to see how the crowd would react if he didn't return tonight.


Haha that's a little evil isn't it? lol I'm definitely curious about how the crowd would react if Punk just never showed as well...


----------



## checkcola

Man, Ryback used to matter.


----------



## Stone Hot

Punk Marks blowing their load all over this thread


----------



## King Gimp

PINKMAN!!!


----------



## chargebeam

For once, I'm glad Raw is 3 hours long. It's gonna be a fun one tonight!


----------



## A.Lestranj

Does some1 have a stream or something ?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Los Matadores defeat Rybaxel. 
Lawler making an interview to Los Matadores. One of them say that Torito is like Lawler, because is horny. :facepalm


----------



## Lord Stark

Banez said:


> Am i only one who wants not to see Punk back? Naturally i wouldn't mind seeing him back but i'd love to see how the crowd would react if he didn't return tonight.



It's really only the Punk marks are creaming their pants in anticipation.


----------



## Punkholic

Banez said:


> Am i only one who wants not to see Punk back? Naturally i wouldn't mind seeing him back but i'd love to see how the crowd would react if he didn't return tonight.


I hate to say it, but I doubt they would do anything meaningful. They'd probably just start a very long and loud "CM Punk" chant.


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

I can't wait for more elite hot dog throwing during RAW


----------



## Banez

Midnight Rocker said:


> Haha that's a little evil isn't it? lol I'm definitely curious about how the crowd would react if Punk just never showed as well...


I know right :lol


----------



## pagi

Batista coming out to Punk's theme would be fucking legendary.


----------



## 751161

Almost time! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

CM Punk chants over this crap. :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

LOL THEY SAID THAT BULL MIDGET PERSON IS LIKE JERRY 'cause he's horny LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Well they mentioned Punk's name...so i think he will be on tonight


----------



## cindel25

How is the crowd so far to those watching the preshow?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao Lawler is horny all right, for that young pussy


----------



## JerichoWannabe

When did Primo turn into Santino?


----------



## Joker King

Tanya?


----------



## NoyK

Ryback...how far have you fallen :floyd1


----------



## KingLobos

STILL CHAMPS

SUCK IT


----------



## Leather Rebel

I love Punk, but honestly, he doesn't left enought to really miss him.


----------



## Arthurgos

I feel for Ryback i watched a few of the shows late 2012 and man he was over as hell >.<.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12

KingLobos rumored to put CM Punk over clean tonight?


----------



## Banez

pagi said:


> Batista coming out to Punk's theme would be fucking legendary.


Batista should wear punks outfit and do exact same entrance "it's Clobbering time.. Deal with it!"


----------



## LateTrain27

Y2-Jerk said:


> What the hell way too much :mark: from barney


My Google Chrome lagged like hell with all those :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CesaroSection said:


> This tends to lead me to believe he isn't there. Like the Lesnar chants got acknowledged the other week and he wasn't there. Same as Rock chants in the past.
> 
> If it's a surprise WWE ignores it and doesn't spoil it, if there is no surprise the acknowledge the chants.


But its only the preshow.


----------



## 20083

pagi said:


> Batista coming out to Punk's theme would be fucking legendary.


Aw man WHATTTT a heel moment that'd be :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

For you NETWORK SUBSCRIBERS..Will they immediately show the replay of MANIA after it ends? Just curious :hmm:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Those boos


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hunico to play as Punk tonight. unk


----------



## Punkholic

Less than five minutes left. Going to be a fun show tonight. I'm a Punk mark, so I can't express how fucking excited I am! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hunico to play as Punk tonight. unk


:lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

xD7oom said:


> WTF? HE SAID CM PUNK :|


150,000% confirmed

MELTZER IS NEVER WRONG

damn

CM PUNK IH THE HOUSE!!! :woolcock


----------



## Joker King

Chan Hung said:


> For you NETWORK SUBSCRIBERS..Will they immediately show the replay of MANIA after it ends? Just curious :hmm:


Mania will be live on network first, then added to On demand tab.


----------



## chargebeam

Will the forums crash tonight?


----------



## cmccredden

If punk does come back tonight, I hope it's not in the first hour. Always ruins it when someone returns and they are in the first segment.


----------



## Arcturus

Midnight Rocker said:


> Aw man WHATTTT a heel moment that'd be :mark:


It would also be an extremely stupid moment, shitting on the 2nd biggest draw in his hometown?

yeah he's really gonna want to comeback after that, thankfully Vince will never ever do that.


----------



## Tardbasher12

2 minute warning.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Moore Reene, and with Heyman. :banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck

2 minutes :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Let's not post streaming links here.*


----------



## [email protected]

HAAAAH. Heyman is playing into the Punk thing. Awesome awesome.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

I noticed it was heavily muted on the TV. Not hard to tell. 

Vince lol


----------



## Stad

IT'S TIME!! :mark:


----------



## TheStig

LOL when did heyman get rid of the ponytail, looks much better now.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Paul hitting on that broad. :lol


----------



## 20083

Here we gooooo
Almost time :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK

unk unk unk

ITS ALMOST CLOBBERING TIME ! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Could be a weird night!


----------



## Joker King

CharliePrince said:


> 150,000% confirmed
> 
> MELTZER IS NEVER WRONG


Except for everytime he has wrong which is lot more than he's been right.


----------



## RatedR10

chargebeam said:


> Will the forums crash tonight?


I'd assume so. :lmao


----------



## 751161

Can't believe I'm staying up for this shit when I have to be up early in the morning. Ah well.


----------



## Mikecala98

Hacksaw is surprisingly coherent.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well, let the forum run wild!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Creeper Heyman


----------



## BarneyArmy

Here we go baby.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Fuck the WWE if this is true.


----------



## KingLobos

My brother is at the show


----------



## AlwaysBrave

My body is ready.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This should be a great raw


----------



## Amber B

I'm dreading this show because of the crowd but looking forward to Shield/Wyatts- no shit.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh my God. PUNK BETTER RETURN TONIGHT.


----------



## Freeloader

Crowd is seriously muted. Haha


----------



## checkcola

Alex Riley certainly learned how to be quite a company shill


----------



## CesaroSection

I have honestly never been this excited for Raw in a long long time. So many possible mark out moments, like a kid at xmas. 

Here we gooooo!!


----------



## Tardbasher12

It's on.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm pumped. XD


----------



## GNR4LIFE

We're about to enter bizarro world :lawler


----------



## dan the marino

This Chrisley thing seems horribad.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow




----------



## The Absolute

IT BEGINS NOW, FUCKERS!!


----------



## CharliePrince

less than 1 minutes to go

WHO OPENS THE SHOW?!?!


----------



## LateTrain27

It Begins... :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

unk to open.


----------



## xD7oom

Here we go


----------



## Bad For Business

Come on Chicago, make everyone proud


----------



## Gretchen

If the WWE will mute chants, I'll be fucking pissed.


----------



## ODRiley

Wish I was there tonight. Raw is only about 20 minutes away from me. Couldnt afford it.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!!!


----------



## Punkholic

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Here we go!!


----------



## jacobdaniel

It's on!!!!!


----------



## Chrome

It begins....


----------



## Murph

HERE WE GO


----------



## NoyK

Let's roll :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

IM HERE AND RDY for whatever happens


----------



## ACSplyt

And here we go!


----------



## Amber B

And if Punk isn't there, I demand major trolling from HHH and company. Please.


----------



## KingLobos

Heyman is such a perv lol


----------



## Dirty Machine

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

birthday_massacre said:


> This should be a great raw


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

tons of CM PUNK chants

Its going to be a troll CM PUNK


----------



## chargebeam

Already Punk chants.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

What's the chances the crowd is respectful in their disobedience?


----------



## Mikecala98

Crowd is insane.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Here we fuuuuuccckin' go :mark:


----------



## JamesK

Instant Punk chants :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Crowd is going extremely strong.


----------



## El Capitano

Let the fuckery commence


----------



## Mainboy

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93

Dem boos :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Who had the over under on CM Punk chant at 2.3 seconds?


----------



## The Absolute

Yes! He's back!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

checkcola said:


> Alex Riley certainly learned how to be quite a company shill


Oh you mean do Shay he's payed to do ok


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Holy fucking shit!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

HES HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 20083

LET'S GO! :mark:


----------



## xdryza

The crowd already looks great. A true wrestling city.

CM PUNK!


----------



## BigEMartin

This crowd better be going all night for this shit they talked


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

OMFGG HOLY FUCK


----------



## CharliePrince

MELTZER IS NEVER WRONG!!!

holy shit it's happening


----------



## Tundra1988

here we gooooo!!!! CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HairyNipples

Batista likes fish dicks


----------



## Clique

For the love of god


----------



## King Gimp

YES!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## #Mark

The trolling begins!


----------



## checkcola

The cheers to boos as they flashed Bryan to Batista was funny


----------



## Punkholic

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25

Trolling?


----------



## truelove

the trolling begins


----------



## 751161

HOLYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade

PUNK!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

OMG AHHAHAHA


----------



## NoyK

Right off the bat? Dafuq? Nah..


----------



## chargebeam

/expected


----------



## CesaroSection

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## dan the marino

Oh he is definitely fucking back.


----------



## VRsick

trollolololololololololololol


----------



## LateTrain27

CM PUNK!!! Nope... Paul Heyman.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Hey, that's not Punk!


----------



## Punked Up

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## World's Best

CM PUNK :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98

Woahhhhhhhhh fake out?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

lolllll @ DAT TROLL JOB


----------



## pagi

LOL HEYMAN


----------



## Choke2Death

Paul Heyman :lmao


----------



## Vyer

Dat trolling


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao fucking Heyman


----------



## CJohn3:16

LOL!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

HEYMAN ROFLMAO


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I knew Punk wasn't going to walk out Lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Oh lord.


----------



## Moustache

So awesome.


----------



## Clique

FUCK YES!


----------



## Lok

OH SHIT! FORUM CRASH 


:lol Paul!


----------



## Aficionado

Lol, swerve!


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

LMAOOOOO Heyman trolled so hard


----------



## TJC93

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JamesK

Dammit Paul


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Paul Heyman trolling :ti


----------



## cmcabana

Lol God damnit Heyman.


----------



## Fissiks

well at least he is back


----------



## RDEvans

SWERVE :heyman :russo


----------



## GCA-FF

Paul Heyman :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

Paul!!


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I fucking KNEW they were gonna start the show by trolling Punk's entrance.


----------



## ACSplyt

:lol the WWE Universe got trolled! :heyman


----------



## TOM MADISON

OMGGGG THIS GONNA BE GUUUUDD


----------



## Silencer

Walrus!


----------



## Gretchen

Aw, fuck off.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Dammit Heyman! DAMMIT! I still got hope...


----------



## Prayer Police

Paul Heyman!!!? I want Bad News Barrett!!!


----------



## Bad For Business

Those Punk chants already


Heyman coming out to C.O.P :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao The walrus! With his trollin' ass! He got me though.


----------



## why

first time ever? i remember batista and bryan fighting once..


----------



## MajinTrunks

Lol fucking Paul Heyman. Love it.


----------



## Myst

Heyman! Lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So predictable.


----------



## jcmmnx

Only Heyman had the guts to take the heat.


----------



## PraXitude

I love Heyman!


----------



## KingLobos

TROLLED


----------



## RatedR10

:lmao Heyman!


----------



## Saved_masses

HEYMAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Your_Solution

This is going to be good


----------



## Con27

Heyman :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

OH SHIT!! HERE WE GO


----------



## Chrome

They let Heyman do it. :lol


----------



## 20083

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Best troll in the world!


----------



## Nightmare_SE

CM Heyman!


----------



## KozmicLuis

Fk off Heyman, I'm sure he'll be back on the Main Event.


----------



## HairyNipples

TROLOLOLOLOL saw that a mile away lol


----------



## finalnight

Lmao.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos

Wait was PUNK IN THAT ROOM!


----------



## King Gimp

Yes! Punk is back for sure!


----------



## CharliePrince

lol!! the trolling is HEAVY tonight!!


----------



## MECCA1

Nice trolling, WWE!!


----------



## Punkholic

We just got trolled so hard.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Nooo, it's Paul Gayman!


----------



## Burzo

Hahahaha yes Heyman!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory

Wwe with Dat epic CM Punk troll


----------



## Billy Kidman

Biggest troll job since Shawn Michaels/Bret Hart in 2005.


----------



## BigEMartin

Hhahahahahahahahaahahaha paul heyman


----------



## VILLAIN

Just got trolled to shit lol


----------



## CenaNuff123

Thank fuck he hasn't come back like that. At least we know he is returning.


----------



## 751161

FUCKING HEYMAN, HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. WTF. :ti :ti


----------



## Arcade

:lmao Nice one.


----------



## Tundra1988

lmfaooooooo


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Awwwww, damn.


----------



## truelove

why Heyman?! he doesnt look he wants to be out here doing this


----------



## El Capitano

Dat trolling.... :lmao

He'll obviously appear at the end of the show though


----------



## ajp82

Heyman always said he would take punk to the main event at Mania


----------



## Oscirus

Heymantroll <3


----------



## gaz0301

Ballsy move WWE...I love it!


----------



## Punked Up

:lmao

THE CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber

WHY give all that heel heat to a FUCKING MANAGER?!?

Give it to a wrestler.


----------



## CesaroSection

Predicting right now that Punk ends Raw.


----------



## #Mark

Would have been perfect if that was HHH or Batista.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Yeah guys the muting isn't gonna work.


----------



## Chan Hung

TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Chicago SCREW JOB LOL unk2


----------



## Tommy-V

This is great!!!!


----------



## Duberry




----------



## Clique

Heyman is the greatest ever no fucking lie


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Expecting a great promo by Paul.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

:lmao Paul E!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Return confirmed basically.


----------



## chargebeam

OH MY GOD


----------



## ACSplyt

Shit just got real.


----------



## legendfan97

I was guessing it would be HHH but nevermind.


----------



## SP103

Holy shit. 

Well this isn't a bad idea.


----------



## RDEvans

Oh dear that is one loud crowd


----------



## NoyK

:lmao :lmao :lmao So it begins


----------



## TripleG

3 minutes in and it is already bonkers. 

Oh boy.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I had a feeling WWE was gonna start with trolling Punk's entrance; however, I thought HHH was going to come out, not Heyman.

This Punk reaction is fucking insane! I still got absolute chills when Punk's music hit.


----------



## TJC93

Stop bitching obviously he's back at some point


----------



## Tardbasher12

FACE HEYMAN OR HEEL CM PUNK?


----------



## 20083

HEYMAN :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Punk a Heyman guy again?

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:banderas DEM CHANTS


----------



## birthday_massacre

the crowd needs to get the chants more in unison.

Its like two going on at once but a few seconds off.


----------



## PraXitude

Who will come out, Lesnar or Bootista?


----------



## BigEMartin

That crowd tho...


----------



## MECCA1

Dont turn face Heyman, stop it!!


----------



## RobertC

So Punk is back


----------



## cindel25

Hey Brock Lesnar guy lol


----------



## Silencer

Punk is coming. They'd keep Benoiting him otherwise


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Paul THE HEEL heyman


----------



## JoMoxRKO

I LOVE HEYMAN!


----------



## VILLAIN

THIS FUCKING POP HOLY SHIT


----------



## xdryza

I guarantee he's returning tonight.


----------



## King Gimp

FUCKING HELL!!!!


----------



## VRsick

what does brock lesnar guy do lol. See him everywhere.


----------



## 751161

This fucking crowd. Holy shit. :banderas


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yeah, I got trolled BIG TIME

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad

CROWD WAS SNAPPIN


----------



## Tundra1988

good luck muting this LOL

and brock lesnar mark out kid hahahah


----------



## checkcola

Paul to intro Punk, but out comes Batista as the new Heyman guy?


----------



## un_pretti_er

Crowd is hot!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Oh this is good.


----------



## TheStig

Atleast they sent in heyman and not anotherone to get slaugthered


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

inb4 Heyman shoot.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Punk or not, I really was missing "Cult of Personality".


----------



## BigSillyFool

Was never gonna be that easy was it. They've acknowledged the possibillity though so guess he'll be back at some point though. Lesner will be out next though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Heyman about to drop a pipebomb


----------



## LKRocks

HEYMAN WILL SHOOT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dem chants :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Lok

Look at Paul sitting :lol


----------



## GCA-FF

Face Heyman??? :heyman
Oh wait nvm.


----------



## Punkholic

DAT POP DOE! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

birthday_massacre said:


> the crowd needs to get the chants more in unison.
> 
> Its like two going on at once but a few seconds off.


It could be the crowd mics are not in sync.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson

I expected a bit louder crowd. :/


----------



## JhnCna619

This is good.


----------



## thegockster

Nobody is better than Heyman, The man is a god


----------



## bjnelson19705

I already knew he would do that.:lmao


----------



## Arcade

Even sitting like Punk in the ring. :lmao


----------



## CesaroSection

Dis crowd noise is incredible.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Double Swerve


----------



## CenaNuff123

OMG IS THIS A SHOOT?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

CesaroSection said:


> Predicting right now that Punk ends Raw.


You got that right.


----------



## RiverFenix

Heyman sent out to bury Punk? Wow!


----------



## 20083

Punk and Heyman together again? :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol wtf is going on.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Heyman face turn!?


----------



## Punked Up

Return confirmed 

:banderas


----------



## Oscirus

Heyman Punk <3


----------



## Banez

Heyman is great


----------



## Fenice

Love Chicago. Love Heyman.


----------



## the_final_task82

Sweet Mary, mother of fuck.


----------



## VILLAIN

Holy fuck, is Punk about to get shooted on?


----------



## El Capitan

LOL Heyman ain't gonna be able to get up from that position


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Brock Lesnar guy :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

Brilliant Heyman. If Punk doesn't make it, you've turned it around into a good story.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Story time

:darkheskey


----------



## KuritaDavion

I love Heyman because he lets the fans cheer for his friend, and then goes straight into the heel promo.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Epic stuff


----------



## cmcabana

Lol omg Paul Heyman is the best in the world.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Y'all mad?


----------



## xdryza

I guess this is our "took his ball" promo.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Fuck Meltzer if he is wrong


----------



## Tardbasher12

Heyman is keeping his promise of sticking with Punk in the main event. Shit! I wanted Bryan in that spot.


----------



## Osize10

is paul talking about Daniel Bryan?


----------



## birthday_massacre

finalnight said:


> It could be the crowd mics are not in sync.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Very good point, didn't think of that.


----------



## Amber B

Oh geez.


----------



## 751161

Punk is definitely coming back then, fuck yeah. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Random Heyman face turn


----------



## dmccourt95

Just because his music played doesn't mean he will turn up, e.g. Bret Hart 2005


----------



## TheBkMogul

Pipebomb incoming from Heyman.


----------



## cpuguy18

holy shit I'm marking out.


----------



## sheepgonewild

Lesnar inc to Punk music


----------



## Gretchen

I have chills right now.


----------



## KingLobos

This is a IWC Punk's fans wet dream


----------



## BHfeva

I miss Punk/Heyman


----------



## truelove

heyman is quite awesome


----------



## xD7oom

This is awesome :mark:


----------



## #Mark

Wow, awesome promo.


----------



## Clique

thegockster said:


> Nobody is better than Heyman, The man is a god


Quote for truth. There is none better than Heyman.


Funny if he is talking about Lesnar, though


----------



## bme

Logged in just to say...

They got me :lmao

Damn near jumped out my chair when the music hit


----------



## Ham and Egger

Batista is coming out!


----------



## -XERO-

I knew Punk wasn't coming out though.

Just didn't know Paul Heyman was.


Nothing surprises me (especially when I read spoilers). lol


----------



## chargebeam

While this is happening, casual fan is confused.


----------



## Death Rider

This just got intresting

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 20083

Could this be a shoot from Heyman? :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, no way Punk is not coming back tonight after this.


----------



## Punked Up

Just gonna keep posting it

:banderas















:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

HEYMAN turning face?? :hhh2


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Heyman is the greatest on the mic EVER. EVER. No competition.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Interesting... I wonder where this Punk thing is going, I mean Heyman already did his thing with Punk, and Lesnar is going with Taker... so I seriously have no idea where this is going, or if he's trolling about buddying Punk.


----------



## Banez

Heyman looks more of a penguin since he had his ponytail cut.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Heyman talkin' about that Axel. :heyman


----------



## RatedR10

This is amazing.


----------



## HairyNipples

BALLS BALLS BALLS!!! YES


----------



## ACSplyt

This is fucking good.


----------



## finalnight

This is officially beyond epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Is it Balls Mahoney?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Midnight Rocker said:


> Could this be a shoot from Heyman? :mark:


No, he's talking about Lesnar.


----------



## Gretchen

Heyman still getting cheered after trolling the fans because he is THE GOAT.


----------



## BarneyArmy

CM Punk or we riot sign.

:mark:


----------



## Your_Solution

Heyman is God of the mic
The GOAT


----------



## Snapdragon

Clearly talking about Ryback


----------



## dan the marino

Oh tonight is going to be amazing.


----------



## Joseph92

I like this, but the last time Punk and Heyman were together they were feuding. So why the change??


----------



## VILLAIN

Yep, Punk about to get shooted on.


----------



## RiverFenix

Heyman is going to shit on Punk for quitting after given everything he wanted.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Punk about to get buried.


----------



## LateTrain27

Pipebomb. :mark:


----------



## 20083

This has gotten super interesting! :mark:


----------



## *Eternity*

Punk is about to get BURIED.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Wyatt > Heyman, I'm obligated to say this but let's keep it going


----------



## Punked Up

:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Pimebombbbbb.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Here comes the Punk burial from Heyman.


----------



## TripleG

Oh this is going to get nuts.


----------



## onlytoview

Snapdragon said:


> Clearly talking about Ryback


Yeah cause Ryback got dem tattoos


----------



## Punkholic

Heyman shoot?


----------



## The Absolute

Paulie knows things about Punk that nobody else knows. Bring on the pipebomb.


----------



## SP103

I FUCKING KNOW YOUR NAME YOU SWEATY FUCKER.


----------



## birthday_massacre

What if he starts talking about how selfish Punk is for quitting and start to troll on Punk.

That would be funny


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

What a start to RAW


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Even WWE mute the pre show chants.*

Your brother must be mistaken because the crowd didn't sound too bad. We heard the Punk chants.


It always sounds louder in the arena than it does on TV anyways.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Pugilist said:


> Wyatt > Heyman, I'm obligated to say this but let's keep it going


Settle down.


----------



## Aficionado

Do we believe him?


----------



## SkandorAkbar

this sucks fpalm


----------



## Xobeh

Wow that boo was terrible. I guess the crowd doesn't care by much.


----------



## 751161

Holy shit, a Heyman pipebomb.

I'm so glad I stayed up for this. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

LMFAO Heyman trolling


----------



## ABrown

:lel


----------



## un_pretti_er

Heyman proving again why he's the best of all time at what he does.


----------



## Vårmakos

so theyre going to bury punk at the start of the show .. yah, that'll show those chicago fans. fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Heyman sent out to bury Punk :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Heyman, shoot or worked shoot?


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn these fans gonna get tired tonight with all that CHANTING :lol :lol :lol

What Heyman is full of crap :lol


----------



## cindel25

Triple H going to come out?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Punks not there????


----------



## VILLAIN

Heyman cut his poneytail :O


----------



## RyanPelley

So, Heyman likes Punk again?


----------



## 20083

Snapdragon said:


> Clearly talking about Ryback


:lmao


----------



## BigEMartin

The burial of Cm Punk.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Punk about to get buried.


----------



## Burzo

Heyman/Punk feud forgotten about?


----------



## Punkholic

Heyman pipebomb? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

Heyman is the sacrificial lamb!


----------



## SP103

They should get a "We Want Refunds" chant going strong.


----------



## why

jeff hardy should have came out dressed as punk


----------



## Gretchen

I think they sent Heyman out for this b/c if HHH were out, he would be booed into oblivion to the point where we couldn't hear him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

If you could give Heyman's ability to talk to ANY half decent wrestler.. you'd have the GOAT.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Sending Heyman out there to weather the storm.


----------



## finalnight

Z. Kusano said:


> Heyman, shoot or worked shoot?


Worked shoot. WWE does not do real shoots.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Now if what he is going to say is the truth or not...


----------



## GCA-FF

Ok Heyman get to the Heel part already.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL Heyman confusing the CASUALS


----------



## ACSplyt

Ahhh shiit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Guess Heymans is HHHs shovel tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Heyman A Bomb


----------



## Dirty Machine

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## 20083

Heyman, what a god on the mic! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

:lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

I'm so damn confused haha.


----------



## KingLobos

lol


----------



## Punkholic

I thought he was going to say Triple H. :lmao


----------



## Fenice

Lol.... Oh Heyman.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Need an Asshole chant right now!!!!


----------



## Amber B

They had no choice but to acknowledge the bastard right off the bat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:heyman TROLLIN


----------



## King Gimp

lol heyman


----------



## Bad For Business

So is Punk going to be a heel then?


----------



## [email protected]

Heyman is too great. That's amazing.


----------



## xdryza

Punk to end Raw tonight and added to the Batista/Orton match.


----------



## TripleG

So is this actually setting up Punk's return or is Heyman just a buffer to absorb the heat.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I hope this doesn't lead to Punk turning heel already, I don't want this crowd to have to boo him, they should be getting momentous cheers


----------



## Bookockey

Heyman is one of the all-time greats. He knows a wrestling crowd.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Oh geez.


*BAAAAAEEEEE!*


----------



## thegockster

Heyman is a god lol


----------



## RandomLurker

Dat logic.


----------



## VILLAIN

fuck this, i want a shoot!


----------



## Peapod

This is fantastic.


----------



## RyanPelley

Yeah, that was expected. This is good though.


----------



## xD7oom

Dat promo.. :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Heyman with that trolling :heyman


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL THAT FAST HEEL TURN BY HEYMAN


----------



## gaz0301

HAHAHAHAHA there it is! 

Heyman. Pure. Genius.


Do not attempt Batista as a cheap face save or I will turn off now.


----------



## Duberry




----------



## dan the marino

Heyman is a god.


----------



## Punked Up

why said:


> jeff hardy should have came out dressed as punk



:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Osize10

already bored


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

Walrus!!!!


----------



## Saved_masses

my brain's frazzled at this


----------



## Xobeh

lmao you can hear a few idiots trying to get boring started.

Also he said "sting".
DEBUT TONIGHT


----------



## BarneyArmy

So do we think Punk is there???


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Are those faint boring chants for Heyman?


----------



## LateTrain27

Heyman has the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Punkholic

This is great, to be honest. :lmao


----------



## 20083

Heyman, you fucking brilliant bastard, what the fuck are you trying to say? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

"The bosom from which he soul could be nourish."

So he is still the butthurt ex.


----------



## King Gazza

So Punk is coming. Cool.


----------



## Gretchen

These so called smarks aren't being very smarky by responding to a Kayfabe promo.


----------



## Bookockey

This is genius. Heyman has to have had a hand in this.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Amber B said:


> They had no choice but to acknowledge the bastard right off the bat.


Totally agree with this


----------



## SpeedStick

LOL he talking about "cheering' for heels


----------



## Terminator GR

So I guess Punk is done.


----------



## Chan Hung

wow..just wow...go from Punk to Taker good TRANSITION : : : :


----------



## King Gimp

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Heyman is awesome.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Tardbasher12 said:


> Settle down.


Nah, Bray's always been your king brah


----------



## The Absolute

Ah yes. The segue into Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## Bad For Business

Using Punk to set up Lesnar v Taker


----------



## Clique

Tying it into the Streak match this year. GENIUS


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH so now its turning into a Lesnar vs Taker promo










well played Heyman


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

what a bunch of crap lol


----------



## Arthurgos

BarneyArmy said:


> So do we think Punk is there???


Unless this is there way to try and get him back he must be back!


----------



## KingLobos

I am starting to wonder if he's not actually there


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wevenge! :heyman


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome transition by Heyman. Hopefully that means Punk is really gone.


----------



## BigEMartin

That brock promo tho


----------



## RyanPelley

Ooooh, nice transition to Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is all about Brock/Taker :ti


----------



## Punkholic

Joker King said:


> Mania will be live on network first, then added to On demand tab.


Correct. They'll add 'Mania to the "On Demand" tab the day after.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This is a great way to tie in Punk to the Lesnar/Taker match, great stuff.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I can't get the point of this, but it's pretty good.


----------



## SP103

fpalm

Does anyone actually fucking think behind that giant video screen? Do they think we are so mentally challenged we cannot recall what happened at MITB? 

This is why we don't get WWE Ice Cream bars. We apparently can't either afford them or they are too dangerous and WWE thinks we will poke out eyes out on the stick.


----------



## cavs25

The air....SUCKED
right out of this crowd

Just like that


----------



## GCA-FF

Shifting from Punk to Lesnar...nice.


----------



## CharliePrince

THE BEAST INCARNATE


BRRRRROOOCKKKKKKKKKK LESNAR


----------



## 20083

Heyman using Punk to build Lesnar/Taker!


----------



## LKRocks

Amazingly Booked segment.


----------



## xD7oom

Oh it's about Taker vs Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

BROCK LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Redzero

dat damage control.


----------



## Bookockey

RhodesForWHC said:


> These so called smarks aren't being very smarky by responding to a Kayfabe promo.


 Absolute truth.


----------



## Vårmakos

pretty sure they were chanting "walrus" not boring


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Yessssssssssssssss!


----------



## RobertC

So what was the point of all this?


----------



## Lok

Here comes Brooooooooooooooooooooock Leeeessssnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Punk's not there.

Heyman with that smooth transition. Like slipping a pinky into the wrong hole when she's drunk.


----------



## King Gimp

BROCK!!!!


----------



## ABrown

Finally, someone worth talking about

:brock


----------



## Fenice

Fantastic tie in. Won't happen, but if Punk interfered and cost Taker the match I would mark.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah..Punk aint here.....lol


----------



## bigbuxxx

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Are those faint boring chants for Heyman?


yeah they were. pretty sad.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

OH LAWD LESNAR IM DEAD


----------



## finalnight

Yeah, no punk. Just a smart way to build lesnar taker.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bluewolf

wtf how did we get here?

Do I suffer from Alzhiemers?!


----------



## ACSplyt

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!


----------



## truelove

used heyman to quiet down the crowd a lil


----------



## dan the marino

Using Punk to turn this into a Taker/Lesnar segment? 

Hmm... maybe he really isn't there...


----------



## VILLAIN

Yay for Brock Lesnar, but I want fucking PUNK


----------



## TJC93

Brock should wrestle with that tape instead of gloves


----------



## checkcola

Man, Paul used CM Punk stuff to put over Brock/Taker streak match, so very good at promo work, very good, controlling this crowd so easily


----------



## Fissiks

lol Heyman just killed the crowd.


----------



## 20083

AMAZING segment! Great writing, and of course, great performance from Heyman!


----------



## Punkholic

Punk is coming, guys. Calm down.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Genetic freak of nature, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

HEYMAN IS STILL GOAT ON THE MIC. IM STILL NOT CONVINCED ABOUT PUNK. I THINK HE IS PRESENT.


----------



## Amber B

Transitioned that shit like a boss. Left all those bitches bewildered :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

Haha, well well well I guess all this was just for this. Punk still to come out I hope.


----------



## ZachS22

What if CM Punk comes out and screws Brock for the streak at WM


----------



## Leather Rebel

The spanish announcers are saying that they get a lot of emails about Punk, but they were not allowed to talk about him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Using punk to get this shitty rushed match over. how sad.


----------



## Gretchen

Punk chants again :banderas


----------



## oMonstro

WWE trying to do Damage Control.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd gives no fucks about this feud.


----------



## Bad For Business

That Brock dance


----------



## cavs25

the crowd is not having it lmao

This could have backfired guys


----------



## World's Best

I was enjoying the "shoot" until it turned into a :lelbrockromo


----------



## CJohn3:16

LOL, they used the CM Punk situation to hype Lesnar vs Taker? Fuck this company.


----------



## xD7oom

Dat ending btw


----------



## thegockster

And just like that Heyman turns Chicago into a lesner/taker promo..Genius


----------



## Arya Dark

*I do the Emma dance to Brock's theme... I'm so odd.*


----------



## TripleG

Couldn't I just as easily blame The Rock & Vince McMahon for Punk's downward spiral? I mean Vince set up Punk to lose the title and Rock beat him. 

Oh wait, Rock isn't there this year. Nevermind, lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well Punk did face Taker at Wrestlemania last year and lost. So, I can understand it.


----------



## FenceMan

No way they acknowledge him unless he is there....


----------



## TNA is Here

Wow this is shit writing. Going from Punk to...promoting the Lesnar-Taker fight? lol Who booked this crap.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

This crowd is going to shit on everything for the rest of this show./


----------



## Chan Hung

*Anyways...lol at fans still chanting CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WWE apparently decided to address the chants rather than ignore them..either way fans were gonna chant for punk.


----------



## LKRocks

So Punk left because..... why not?


----------



## Dirty Machine

I Still think Punk is there.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I think Punk is there and I don't give a shit about anything else but him and Bryan.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Punk isn't there, they just need to address this and try to control the crowd.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

If Punk isn't there, this is :lmao worthy

I'm a huge Punk guy, but what better way to troll the crowd. Punk would probably love it too.


----------



## Bookockey

cavs25 said:


> The air....SUCKED
> right out of this crowd
> 
> Just like that


 The crowd needs viagara they lost their boner already.


----------



## KingLobos

I can feel the nervousness of the Punk marks right now. LOL


----------



## ACSplyt

Undertaker looks so much more demonic than ever.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Punk there????


----------



## VILLAIN

Lmao all segments are going to get buried tonight


----------



## jcmmnx

This crowd is going to shit on the whole show if they don't bring Punk out.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao These Punk chants are gonna go on all fucking night.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Hit-Girl said:


> *I do the Emma dance to Brock's theme... I'm so odd.*


Well at least it beats doing Brock's dance to Emma's theme.


----------



## cavs25

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## 20083

Hit-Girl said:


> *I do the Emma dance to Brock's theme... I'm so odd.*


:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

This crowd won't accept anything lol. Hopefully they accept Undertaker.


----------



## TJC93

Imagine if Lesnar just ran through killing everyone in the crowd


----------



## finalnight

Wow, crowd just got angrier.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick

OOO BROCK PROMO!!!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

FenceMan said:


> No way they acknowledge him unless he is there....


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

See that sign in the crowd :lmao

Return
Win at Wrestlemania
Leave.

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Banez

The Absolute said:


> :lmao These Punk chants are gonna go on all fucking night.


I hope so :lol


----------



## Alicenchains

Oh nooooooo


----------



## BigEMartin

WWE might of ruined one of their best matches at mania bc of this cm punk stuff. Blame meltzer. douche


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

"gimme that fuckin mic" hahahaha


----------



## Punkholic

That was a great way to start the show, to be honest. I do believe Punk will still show up later tonight, though.


----------



## TripleG

Oh don't let Lesnar talk. Jesus.


----------



## JC00

Ya anyone thinking Punk has agreed to come back is nuts.

They sent the only guy out that Punk wouldn't mind talking about him because they needed someone to at least acknowledge it and it turned into a Taker/Lesnar promo.


----------



## dan the marino

FenceMan said:


> No way they acknowledge him unless he is there....


It's Chicago. They had to at least address him either way.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL NO TAKER CHANTS JUST PUNKKKKKKKK CHANTS!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:cole3: "The Undertaker has never faced someone as brutal as Brock Lesnar!"

So I take it the guy he faced throughout late '02 and late '03 was Bork Laser, eh Cole? Fucking *********. :StephenA


----------



## checkcola

Brock burying CM Punk... hahah


----------



## NoyK

Brock. No. Brock, no.
Brock

STAHP.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

crowd is pissed LOL


----------



## _PX_

Paul Heyman is a fucking genius, Triple H must be raising his paycheck


----------



## Bob the Jobber

lol @ Brock's voice kills me EVERY DAMN TIME


----------



## birthday_massacre

This may be a heel heavy promo show, so all the heat they are goig to get will fit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Brock on the mic :ti


----------



## legendfan97

why is he talking?


----------



## ACSplyt

Lesnar talking. :lol


----------



## Xobeh

Why is Lesnar being given permission to speak?


----------



## Nimbus

Lesnar sucks on the mic LOL


----------



## Prayer Police

Brock is gonna tribute his WM match to CM Punk.


----------



## Xapury

Dat sweet voice :lmao :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter

Brock still sucks on the mic.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Brock on the mic fpalm god make it stop, make it stop.


----------



## elo

HHH you gutless prick, disgraceful he has fed the Lesnar v Taker program to this crowd for the opening segment.


----------



## Punked Up

Is Brock talking....


well?


----------



## Dirty Machine

Lesnar with a mic LOL.


----------



## Snapdragon

Why is Brock talking?


----------



## 20083

Now the what chants :lol


----------



## Lok

Your little baby boy :lol Getem' Lesnar


----------



## Death Rider

This could be a fun night

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## xdryza

Not a bad promo by Brock. He was never THAT bad.


----------



## TJC93

Brock has last 30 seconds without botching


----------



## cindel25

Lol oh Brock.


----------



## Leather Rebel

"And your own little baby boy" :lelbrock


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Dat Heyman laugh.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlueRover

WWE owning the s*** of Punk fans and smarks. Bunch of braindead idiots.


----------



## The Absolute

Who the fuck is Barack Lesnar?


----------



## King Gazza

#HijackRAW is awesome. Loving this shit already. WHAT!?

And this is during an actual good segment. Fuck knows what the 2 hours of shit will be like!


----------



## Buckley

BArock Lesnar


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Barack Lesnar?! :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

"WHAT" Lives

:austin


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Brock cutting the best promo of his career right now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

BarneyArmy said:


> Is Punk there????


Not by the looks of it so far.....................


----------



## 751161

Brock you're awesome, but please put that damn mic down.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Not a bad promo from Lesnar. (considering it's.. well.. Lesnar)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Even Lesnar calls himself Barack. :tyson


----------



## AnalBleeding

LOL brock just called out cm punk


----------



## Hammertron

LOL lesners heyman impression?


----------



## Punkholic

This crowd is going to troll the show the entire night. :lmao


----------



## Duberry

EAT 
SLEEP
CONQUER SABLE
REPEAT


----------



## KingLobos

BARACK LESNAR


----------



## -XERO-

Hit-Girl said:


> *I do the Emma dance to Brock's theme... I'm so odd.*


*Repped.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Did Lesnar just cut a good promo?!


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

Fuck this, im out


----------



## thegame2432

Brock should probably leave the shouting of his name to Heyman so he can avoid sounding like a boy going through puberty.


----------



## Banez

lmao that sounded like he said Barack Lesnar


----------



## checkcola

Great segment, Paul and Brock are so badass together


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## Ham and Egger

Barack Lenar! :lmao


----------



## #Mark

Brock is the man :lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Lesnar is fucking copper on the mic. "BOORCK LESNAR!"


----------



## finalnight

Even he calls himself Barack Lesnar.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Even he pronounces his name like that now :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

A decent promo from Bork. oh shit.


----------



## Your_Solution

Hey he got through that promo without messing up

Damn right Brock you show them


----------



## BarneyArmy

:henry1


----------



## un_pretti_er

Brock isnt nearly as bad as all of you make him out to be


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I would give my first child to have Brock Lesnar's ability and look with Heyman's promo ability in one person.


----------



## O' Death

Brock sounds like a teen who's voice just started cracking.


----------



## SP103

The crowd just got a whiff of the fart WWE Creative just carpet-bagged over the arena and they are NOT happy.

Punk's not there kids-And that's all for Punk in WWE-He's getting the release post at 9am EST Tuesday.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJC93 said:


> Brock has last 30 seconds without botching


They need a promo vs promo match

See what happens first Lesnar botches or Batista gets gassed


Lesnar to wrestle on raw

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xD7oom

Wtf


----------



## 20083

:lol Brock still sucks on the mic!


----------



## Snapdragon

Brock Lesnar guy in the crowd.


----------



## TJC93

Love Brocks little laugh at Henry coming out :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

CJohn3:16 said:


> LOL, they used the CM Punk situation to hype Lesnar vs Taker? Fuck this company.


I agree, they should use the whole night to hype up the quitter instead of their Wrestlemania match card.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Dat scream at BRUOCK! :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

WWE counter attacked the Chicago crowd in the first segment. Nice job WWE


----------



## King Gazza

Barack Lesnar vs Barack Obama for the Presidency.

#BookIt


----------



## Laserblast

Brock may not be able to articulate himself well, but he always makes up for it well with his mannerisms.


----------



## AnalBleeding

lmao mark

third time is the charm


----------



## King Gimp

HENRY! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Brock Lesnar guy just as shocked as Brock.


----------



## Black

WTF this is so random


----------



## Punkholic

HERE COME DEM RATINGZ!


----------



## Alicenchains

Hes still a bitch


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Brock to own the hell out of Mark then comes Undertaker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That's what I do!


----------



## TripleG

So Henry gets killed again?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Why the FUCK are they wasting that tremendous promo with a B star like Henry... they should have left that where it was.


----------



## FenceMan

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's Chicago. They had to at least address him either way.


Why? They have ignored for weeks, just because chi town is loud they all of a sudden have to address?


----------



## VILLAIN

And MArk henry going into the steps and over the steps' haha fucking tool


----------



## BHfeva

Henry agian? lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

More Brock filler.


----------



## MECCA1

Henry sacrificing himself again, for the marks..


----------



## ACSplyt

MARK "THE RATINGS" HENRY!! :henry1


----------



## BookingBad

What a disappointment. I would rather have Wade Barrett doing a trolling job. This sucks.


----------



## legendfan97

y oh y


----------



## finalnight

Brock Lesnar guy looks like he just came in his pants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview

Dat voice crack


----------



## Flawless Victory

Oh shit Mark "ratingz" Henry is here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh God. fpalm


----------



## 20083

Lesnar/Henry! :mark:


----------



## O' Death

Yeah, take the other part of the steps and beat him with that too


----------



## TJC93

Wow they're actually going to let Lesnar look good?!


----------



## Tardbasher12

Big E


----------



## CharliePrince

BROCK LESNAR HA SLOST IT

HENRY IS GONNA DIE OUT THERE

SOMEONE CALL 911


----------



## un_pretti_er

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Taker got the best of Lesnar.
Lesnar needs to rebuild some credibility at Henry's expense.

Booking 101.


----------



## MajinTrunks

birthday_massacre said:


> They need a promo vs promo match
> 
> See what happens first Lesnar botches or Batista gets gassed
> 
> 
> Lesnar to wrestle on raw
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



Only if Scott Steiner is the special guest referee.


----------



## birthday_massacre

O' Death said:


> Brock sounds like a teen who's voice just started cracking.


----------



## dan the marino

FenceMan said:


> Why? They have ignored for weeks, just because chi town is loud they all of a sudden have to address?


They'd have to address his absence eventually.

I'd mark for a Lesnar screech right about now tbh


----------



## Choke2Death

Brock should smash these monitors in the head of these morons in the crowd.


----------



## BigEMartin

Y they do this to Mark Henry i cry evertiem


----------



## King Gimp

JESUS LESNAR!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

+1 to Lesnar for taping his right hand to sell dat stabbing. I wonder if Mizark getting his ass kicked = ratings?


----------



## jcmmnx

We got us a flyin tv Mygall.


----------



## Punkholic

Crowd still chanting for Punk? This is going to go on all night, I swear. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*I guess this means Black History Month is over? :dino*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That guy with the ice cream sign in the Punk getup is the GOAT :lol


----------



## KingLobos

I don't think Punk is there. This screams of WWE pulling out all the stops to try and calm the situation.


----------



## CenaNuff123

If the crowd or going to shit on Lesnar, I don't give many people backstage any hope tonight.


----------



## Amber B

Barack is going to legit hurt someone in the crowd one day. They can't let him do that shit.


----------



## BarneyArmy

THROUGH THE TABLE!!!!!


----------



## Black_Power

This is starting to look like Team Rocket trying to steal Pikachu over and over....


----------



## Vårmakos

MARK HENRY'S NEW NAME IS "SOMEBODY"

srry


----------



## VRsick

Always wonder what would happen if brock threw a monitor too hard and like killed a fan lol.


----------



## Oscirus

Mark is such a joke now


----------



## Alicenchains

Did Henry even have a match scheduled?


----------



## checkcola

BookingBad said:


> What a disappointment. I would rather have Wade Barrett doing a trolling job. This sucks.


They used Paul E. because of the personal connection


----------



## cindel25

Crowd don't care.....bring out the Wyatt and shield


----------



## 751161

Brock going fucking crazy. :mark:


----------



## Stad

HOLY SHIT LOL


----------



## sean 590

Just tuned in. Has punk returned?


----------



## cmccredden

Lol! I think brock hit someone with a camera!


----------



## Dirty Machine

DAT F-5!


----------



## FenceMan

LOL at Henry taking one for the team.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Anybody else think Lesnar is looking more toned than he has since returning to the WWE?


----------



## Lok

F5! Getem' Brock!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Mark Henry - Brock's personal bitch.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Nice F5 there


----------



## Hawkke

Poor Henry, maybe he was just the only one they thought capable of taking that damage lol


----------



## Snapdragon

Did he throw a monitor in the crowd?

Crowd was chanting lawsuit


----------



## Buckley

Did Lesnar hit someone with that TV? Holy shit LOL


----------



## chargebeam

Non-stop CM Punk chants tonight.


----------



## 20083

F5 :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Brock owns Henry.


----------



## Chrome

Damn, announce table broken in the opening segment. :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

CM PUNK


----------



## Redwood

Henry probably would've had a slight chance if it was 2011.

But holy fuck, man. He's looking like a total GEEK now.


----------



## O' Death

Jesus tapdancing christ....That rocked.


----------



## CharliePrince

HE IS THE BEAST INCARNATE

OH MY GOD

BY GAWDDD

MARK HENRY IS BROKEN IN HALF

AS GOD AS MY WITNESS

HE IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## un_pretti_er

Lesnar is SWOLE


----------



## TNA is Here

We've already seen that shit.


----------



## TripleG

So which has happened more? 

Lesnar killing Mark Henry or Kane killing Zack Ryder?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Henry through the table..

Lets cheer for Punk.


----------



## holt_hogan

Mark deserves a run with the belt at least once.... He's been on the roster for 18 years!


----------



## Black

what was the point in having Lesnar kill Henry for like the 9th time


----------



## Moustache

Damn what a great opening segment.


----------



## kokepepsi

Thats what Henry gets for raising bryans hand on that Seattle Raw


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Damn, they really are trying to make them forget about Punk :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

they can't go thirty seconds without punk chants.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

mark henry is dead.


----------



## BHfeva

lol dejavu


----------



## TJC93

:lmao he hit someone with a camera


----------



## why

WE WANT PUNK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Henry brought it on himself

CM PUNKS chants will not stop tonight. I love it


----------



## xD7oom

Ugh, fuck that chant fpalm


----------



## Lariat From Hell

THIS IS AWESOME! DEMOLITION LESNAR! LOOSE CANNON! THROUGH THE TABLE!




Poor announce crew has no table now. Not like they really commentate anyway.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Once a beast, Always a beast


----------



## LKRocks

Crowd is no-selling things harder than Bob Holly


----------



## Amber B

The fuck happened to Hershey Kiss?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That segment was fucking amazing.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

RIP Rick Ross


----------



## cavs25

HHH:The chants aren't going away Vince :trips3


Vince::vince6


----------



## hou713

If he really isn't there they handled that in the worst way possible, why would they think that would make it better?


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Sabu0230

he fucking hit someone in the head with that broadcast monitor ROFL fpalm


----------



## Gretchen

Hit-Girl said:


> *I guess this means Black History Month is over? :dino*


Well, Black History Month is when all the Black wrestlers are jobbed out or beaten, so I assume Black History Month is really in March this year. :side:


----------



## ToddTheBod

Did the monitor go into the crowd? The crowd made a noise as if the crowd took a weird bounce and the cameramen look confused?


----------



## USAUSA1

Cm punk chants already old


----------



## RyanPelley

Mark Henry is a 400 plus man. Is that better or worse than B plus.


----------



## Waffelz

Yeah, this hasn't quietened the crowd down...


----------



## KingLobos

lol Henry is dead


----------



## Punkholic

HOLY SHIT! :mark:


----------



## 20083

Anyone know if Taker is scheduled/advertised for tonight?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I guess that worked to put Lesnar over, but maybe use somebody besides Henry.

I do like that it was all Brock. Make him look like a beast.


----------



## RobertC

Lesnar's ear is weird


----------



## Clique

Fucking Heyman grinning :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yes, Cole. Since Brock just got the better of Henry, clearly the Undertaker's streak is in danger. The suspense is killing me!

:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel

Henry now should be "THAT'S WHAT I SOMETIMES DO". He is really the bitch of Brock now.


----------



## dmccourt95

Announce table destroyed already:lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Not sure why Mark would sign that 2 year contract when he is just getting killed left and right. Shame because he was epic not to long ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Ratingz is all I have to say


----------



## 751161

Judging by that opening segment. Tonight is going to be a must see.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good strong opener!!

Batista will say.."PUNK AINT HERE.....DEAL WITH IT!!" lol :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

finalnight said:


> Worked shoot. WWE does not do real shoots.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Austin 2002?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Usos Outlawz part 392092


----------



## TripleG

Usos better win those fucking belts this time.


----------



## The True Believer

LKRocks said:


> Crowd is no-selling things harder than Bob Holly


He sold that F-5 pretty well.


----------



## CesaroSection

BROCK LESNARRRR! 

Did Cole just say he himself was gonna end the streak? Steak v. Streak at Mania, book it!


----------



## BookingBad

NAO against The Usos again??? Jesus


----------



## bjnelson19705

F-5 on Henry again? Wow.:lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Uso's and NAO are dead.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

NAO vs. Usos..

Warning! May contain CM Punk chants.


----------



## 20083

WTF Tag title match next? :S


----------



## Chrome

Usos-New Age Outlaws again. fpalm


----------



## TNA is Here

Well things are sucking so far. Thank God i've got hockey to watch.


----------



## connormurphy13

dat opening segment tho
:lenny


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I can almost smell the disappointment in here.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

How many tag title shots are the Usos gonna get, couldn't they wait till Mania and build up the feud?


----------



## New World Order.

Whoever booked that segment is a genius.


----------



## The Absolute

And here comes the mid-card that the crowd will shit on.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Usos to get dem belts tonight :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

I hope Sting shows up at Wrestlemania XXX to help prevent Brock Lesnar from ending Undertaker's streak.


----------



## Punkholic

Usos better win that title tonight. They deserve it, to be honest.


----------



## BarneyArmy

So Punk probably coming out at the end?


----------



## BigEMartin

The crowd is going to shit on EVERY match tonight.


----------



## Timpatriot

God I was hanging on to every single word heyman was saying


----------



## SovereignVA

ChiTown better leave the Usos alone!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Just have the Usos win damn it and end this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion

SoupBro said:


> Not sure why Mark would sign that 2 year contract when he is just getting killed left and right. Shame because he was epic not to long ago.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did the check clear?

Pin me, pay me.



> Cm punk chants already old


Son it's not even 8:30. Strap in.


----------



## TJC93

Hey guys lets hope Billy remembers his lines :troll


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Bryan will be the only guy on the roster who is safe.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Awesome segment.

NAO vs Usos again???


----------



## Freeloader

If all the fans are going to do is chant CM Punk, then this will be the biggest letdown ever. 

Hopefully they change it up from here on out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Awesome segment.


----------



## checkcola

The Absolute said:


> And here comes the mid-card that the crowd will shit on.


Bet ya, crowd takes part in Old Age Outlaws stale bits


----------



## Eulonzo

Well holy shit @ that opening segment/promo. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I absolutely loved that promo Heyman did on CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG

holt_hogan said:


> Mark deserves a run with the belt at least once.... He's been on the roster for 18 years!


Couple things wrong with that. 

1) He already got a run with the World Title. 

2) Being on the roster for a long ass time should never mean "Give him a belt". By that logic Brooklyn Brawler should have been World Champion.


----------



## AnalBleeding

so brock threw the monitor so far it went into the crowd lmao 

the guy cant control his own strength


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

So I now think Punk isn't back.


----------



## Joker King

Shit, Brock hit someone one in the crowd with the monitor.


----------



## PRODIGY

Makr Henry loves getting his ass kicked I see.


----------



## finalnight

Z. Kusano said:


> Austin 2002?


Wasn't that the WWF? lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

Uh-oh, I hope this isn't gonna be the Usos' big title victory. They deserve a night better than one drowned in Punk chants after being title-less all these years...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

With this crowd, maybe NAO will finally have a few people to chant along with their promo :lol


----------



## Sandow_hof

Heyman is a god!! And he is right cm punk hasn't been the same since he lost heyman!! Heyman is punk


----------



## Tardbasher12

Please, Chicago, don't kill :bryan


----------



## KingLobos

If Punk isn't there. 

The tears will be tasty tonight.


----------



## O' Death

Decrepit age outlaws and USO's again...We've got 2 words for ya'! Social Security!!


----------



## SP103

Step #1 address the 800 gorilla in the room. 
Step #2 Address 800 gorilla by forgetting history and blaming it on the fans.
Step #3 Transition to something Else
Step #4 End transition, then force the issue home with cheap spot on the table.

:vince$


----------



## MECCA1

Now it's Road Doggs turn to heel it up and shit on the crowd..


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I wanted Usos to win at Mania but if they win tonight I will mark the fuck out :mark:


----------



## cl_theo

Freeloader said:


> If all the fans are going to do is chant CM Punk, then this will be the biggest letdown ever.
> 
> Hopefully they change it up from here on out.


Chris Benoit chant? :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Bob the Jobber said:


> Bryan will be the only guy on the roster who is safe.


If you mean by boos/heat, no, I don't think they'll boo Taker either, and if they do, then that's stupid.

But I think they'll chant for Punk in pretty much everything tonight, sadly. :lol I'm still holding out some hope that he'll come out at the end, but I wouldn't be surprised if he's not actually there.


----------



## Gretchen

This will probably be the most interesting Raw in a while. I got chills.

I love in the beginning where they flashed the Bryan/Batista match on the titantron, and they popped for Bryan and booed the fuck out of Batista. :lmao


----------



## Banez

That was a nice way to open RAW.

Wondering where did that monitor land though


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Thing is, If Punk isn't back, I'm more than surprised they mentioned him. But, there was no way of avoiding the chants either. WWE only has to endure this RAW for CM PUNK chants. Other nights it's not very noticable 'cause of Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot

KingLobos said:


> If Punk isn't there.
> 
> The tears will be tasty tonight.


Yummy


----------



## 20083

Great opening promo! :clap


----------



## TNA is Here

Eulonzo said:


> Well holy shit @ that opening segment/promo. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I absolutely loved that promo Heyman did on CM Punk.


There was nothing good about it. He used Punk for cheap heat for the Lesnar-Taker storyline.


----------



## Choke2Death

KingLobos said:


> If Punk isn't there.
> 
> The tears will be tasty tonight.


I will be swimming in them.


----------



## Silencer

The Usos: "our entire family were watching this show"

Yeah but they were watching to see Roman Reigns, not you two


----------



## The Absolute

The WWE Network theme sounds like something you'd hear at a strip club.


----------



## Lok

UUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-SSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## holt_hogan

TripleG said:


> Couple things wrong with that.
> 
> 1) He already got a run with the World Title.
> 
> 2) Being on the roster for a long ass time should never mean "Give him a belt". By that logic Brooklyn Brawler should have been World Champion.


Not the wwe belt. And you can't compare the careers of Mark Henry to the BB.


----------



## Punkholic

NOA!!! :mark:


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I love these Punk chants

When Lesnar took the mic from Heyman you know he ad libbed that


----------



## Terminator GR

For anyone still wondering, this was the WWE way of saying forget about Punk. He's gone.


----------



## KingLobos

NEW AGE OUTLAWS


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Billy Gunn BETTER have a match at WM or fuck that event.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

So the only reason they acknowledged Punk tonight was simply because they knew they couldn't avoid the CM Punk chants from this Chicago crowd... Pretty smart on their part


----------



## Joker King

Why don't they chant Chris Benoit for a while?


----------



## Snapdragon

WTF they can say Badass again now?


----------



## Timpatriot

At the very very least they addressed the issue, way better than sweeping it under the rug again. let's hope we get more than that


----------



## Stad




----------



## JamesCurtis24

DX sells out lol

You know what would be fucking sick? Seeing them wear the old DX jerseys one last time


----------



## Billy Kidman

The Ice Age Outlaws, everyone.


----------



## Bluewolf

cant wait for the pep talk the Uso's will get before they come out;

"The crowd are fucking animals boys, try your best not to get eaten alive"


----------



## 20083

Title match! Here we go, will tonight be the Usos' night?


----------



## Fissiks

i thought those were Minnesota Vikings shirts


----------



## cindel25

Why ain't they having this match at mania? Go Usos!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Legasee said:


> Makr Henry loves getting his ass kicked I see.


THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Lmao at ringside with the announcers


----------



## SP103

If Billy Gunn's hairline recedes any further it's going to be 1 hour behind any timezone he's currently in.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I want the Usos to become champions, but this feud was a really wasted opportunity. This could be amazing, but it's nothing special.


----------



## birthday_massacre

did the crowd say no, when he asked if are you ready ha


----------



## Punkholic

I wonder if the Punk chants will still go on through this match.


----------



## Silencer

TNA is Here said:


> There was nothing good about it. He used Punk for cheap heat for the Lesnar-Taker storyline.


That heat wasn't cheap. They'll pay for that promo for weeks if Punk isn't coming back


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KingLobos said:


> If Punk isn't there.
> 
> The tears will be tasty tonight.


I agree. It'll be awesome to see so many people continue to shit on this company and shit on the Batista/Orton "match" at WM.

:ti


----------



## CJohn3:16

Joker King said:


> Shit, Brock hit someone one in the crowd with the monitor.


Really? Lol.


----------



## Duberry

What's the point of removing ass from then song if you're still going to announce him as Bad Ass Billy Gunn. Henry's has ass in it too. #VintageWWE


----------



## KingLobos

LMFAO


----------



## VRsick

lol that was good


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Chicago getting troll so hard


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

NAO finally working as heels?


----------



## xD7oom

WTF :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Finally, Old Age Outlaws acting like heels


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Hey, dipshit. You finally realized you're a heel tag team. Good job.


----------



## Choke2Death

Good job by Road Dogg. That way they'll avoid being laughed at if the crowd no sells them.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

LOL gotta luv road dogg


----------



## Stone Hot

I love the Jerseys


----------



## kokepepsi

WTF was that?
Turning heel on a crowd


----------



## Gretchen

I think the Usos may win.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I wanted the Usos to go over at Mania, I've actually kinda enjoyed their feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Now tonight they decide to act like heels?


----------



## Fissiks

the NAO trolled the fuck out of Chicago.


----------



## Tardbasher12

The Usos: SAVED


----------



## Lok

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan! UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU......SSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 20083

Dogg works the Chicago crowd! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

About time the New Age Outlaws start acting heelish..


----------



## PRODIGY

Hoping for the Uso's to finally win the titles.


----------



## BigEMartin

The usos can never time up their jump with their pyro snd its hilarious


----------



## TripleG

He didn't do the catchphrases!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!!! 

Also Brock Lesnar might be the favorite at Wrestlemania, even though Undertaker kicked his ass pretty easily last week?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

HA LMAOOOOO NO CATCH PHRASES


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Fissiks said:


> the NAO trolled the fuck out of Chicago.


classic DX shit


----------



## CesaroSection

Fucking awesome opening segment, amazing promo from Heyman and Brock looking like a beast as usual.


----------



## Eulonzo

cl_theo said:


> Chris Benoit chant? :lol


I would lose it if they chanted his name. :lmao

They've done it before during Sheamus/Orton on the RAW after WrestleMania last year, but it was during the commercial and it was kinda've weak, it only lasted like 5 or 7 seconds.


----------



## World's Best

Jesse, your catchphrases suck shit anyway.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Roadie heeling it up. bama

And this crowd is awesome not just for the absurd number of Punk chants, but also for the giant Colt Cabana head.


----------



## mansofa

I just love the Uso's haka..... shame about the rest...


----------



## cavs25

Usos are being received well


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, I see The Usos winning the tag titles tonight. They've already lost too many opportunities.


----------



## Death Rider

Good way to make sure the usos did not get shitted on 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## gamegenie

Ok the Outlaws just revealed how they are going to lose by going that far heel. The New Age Outlaws never been that heelish in attitude since they joined DX so this attitude of Road Dogg is too unusual.


----------



## Arcade

Outlaws wearing the new Minnesota Vikings jerseys.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

This will be DQ.


----------



## Boots To Chests

I haven't loved a tag team this much since the Hardy Boyz in 2001. US! O!


----------



## Black

Oh well... Usos better win at least


----------



## 20083

Let's see how this match will fare tonight...


----------



## HHHGame78

Punkholic said:


> I wonder if the Punk chants will still go on through this match.


crazy to think won't.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

BREAKING NEWS!!



> 25 people have been rushed to the hospital as a result of injuries sustained during Lesnar's monitor throwing segment. 2 reportedly dead on arrival. Stay tuned.


----------



## Eulonzo

Also, love how this is Monday Night HEEL tonight.

:lmao @ That TERRA RYZING sign.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Dem Punk chants!


----------



## CesaroSection

What does everyone see in the Uso's? No charisma or personality in either of them.


----------



## USAUSA1

Vkm


----------



## JhnCna619

Terra Ryzing sign.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

kokepepsi said:


> WTF was that?
> Turning heel on a crowd


Sad part is they've been heel for awhile now. They've played it so well obviously.


----------



## legendfan97

the chants continues....


----------



## Tundra1988

CM Punk chants lmao :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Gretchen

If this crowd will chant "CM Punk" they should stop halting with such every 10 seconds.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Did the lesnar mointor go in the crowd?


----------



## Gezim

Literally dont give 2 shits about this match


----------



## SP103

Pretty basic here-If Uso's Win the titles-Punky's NOT there.


----------



## Punkholic

Gambit said:


> Good way to make sure the usos did not get shitted on
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I still don't see why so many people don't like The Usos. I personally love them and think they deserve a run as tag team champs.


----------



## daulten780

Chant dammit!


----------



## JC00

lol 5 second CM Punk chant.

Thought the Chicago crowd was out for blood tonight?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Really chicago? CM punk chants every minute? REALLY


----------



## hazuki

Will the crowd chant anything else tonight? lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This crowd is weak :lol. They successfully killed them.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Terra Ryzing sign in the audience


----------



## sheepgonewild

Does anyone see the ushers telling them to be quiet in the crowd?


----------



## genocide_cutter

I really hope the USo's get a run


----------



## Freeloader

Crowd sucks so far. Just "CM PUNK" chants, that's all. 

Hijack the matches like post WM Raw did last year. This is weak or heavily censored. Seemingly weak, can see a lot of mouths not moving at all.


----------



## 20083

Punk chants on and off


----------



## gamegenie

JoMoxRKO said:


> classic DX shit


When they were heels? DX 2000?


----------



## The Absolute

If I had a nickel for every Punk chant so far (plus the ones that will happen later), I'd probably have enough to pay off my college debt.


----------



## mansofa

Road dogg getting the crowd pissed off, to be suprised for Punks return..


----------



## birthday_massacre

If CM Punk is at home and watching this, I wonder what he must be thinking


----------



## connormurphy13

Terra Ryzing Sign
:jpl


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Brock buried the Chicago Hijack :lmao

WWE:2
Chicago: 0


----------



## Eulonzo

Pugilist said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!


:lol

I'm still wondering what they were "OH!"ing about. Was it because of where it landed? Must've hit near the end of the ramp way to the ring or something.


----------



## Death Rider

Punkholic said:


> I still don't see why so many people don't like The Usos. I personally love them and think they deserve a run as tag team champs.


Agreed. A great tag team who hopefully wi the titles. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Tardbasher12

Are the CM Punk fans gassed out or are they sparing The Usos?


----------



## CesaroSection

SP103 said:


> Pretty basic here-If Uso's Win the titles-Punky's NOT there.


You're telling me that WWE is gonna make up for Punk not being there by having the Uso's win the tag titles? You are fucking me with yeah?


----------



## #Mark

This crowd is pretty underwhelming.


----------



## KingLobos

gamegenie said:


> When they were heels? DX 2000?


They were originally heels in 97 and early 98


----------



## BigEMartin

Usos shall win setting up a 3 team tag title match at mania.


----------



## Joker King

Punk chant momentum gone already. No way these guys can last three hours. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Máscara Dorada

I really hope The Usos win this.


----------



## Punkholic

They're chanting for The Usos! :mark:


----------



## BookingBad

This crowd sucks.


----------



## VILLAIN

Big crowd at start, weak as fuck atm


----------



## Pacmanboi

What was the chant before the commercial?


----------



## Fissiks

i guess they fucked up the crowd audio...it's incoherent.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

sheepgonewild said:


> Does anyone see the ushers telling them to be quiet in the crowd?


Is that really happening?

I can't see that clearly on the damn stream. :side:


----------



## Gretchen

Too many casuals in the crowd for them to constantly chant "CM Punk".


----------



## LKRocks

Crowd showing some love for the Usos. Great to see


----------



## checkcola

casual kid section of the crowd cheering usos on


----------



## dmccourt95

Surely they're not doing this match at Mania, we've already seen it like 4 times


----------



## cl_theo

A "lets go Usos," "Usos's suck," chant lol


----------



## criipsii

Pugilist said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!
> Quote:
> 25 people have been rushed to the hospital as a result of injuries sustained during Lesnar's monitor throwing segment. 2 reportedly dead on arrival. Stay tuned.


lol but the show must go on!


----------



## y2j4lyf

This freaking crowd -_-


----------



## daulten780

What happened to the revolution? :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12

Barack Lesnar is trending :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KingLobos said:


> They were originally heels in 97 and early 98


the good times.


----------



## KingLobos

2 hours and 30 minutes left until epic return or EPIC MELTDOWN


----------



## Clique

Pacmanboi said:


> What was the chant before the commercial?


Lets Go Usos


----------



## O' Death

Heh, guys, most don't know who "Terra Ryzing" was. Too young.

HHH started in WCW under that name years ago.


----------



## bjnelson19705

birthday_massacre said:


> If CM Punk is at home and watching this, I wonder what he must be thinking


Applauding Heyman of course.


----------



## JC00

Uso chants?

Ya so much for hijacking Raw.


----------



## Punkholic

Were they chanting "Let's go Usos, Usos suck" or "Let's go Usos, CM Punk"?


----------



## 20083

So what's the verdict on the crowd so far, guys? As rowdy as we expected?


----------



## KuritaDavion

I love how the crowd goes from "Awesome" to "weak" in just 10 min in this thread. Amazing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I knew this would happen. Everyone was expecting this rowdy crowd, and it turns out they're just boring and are only capable of chanting for Punk for all of 5 seconds :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi

Fuck this crowd is letting us down.


----------



## *Eternity*

For a show thats in the middle of CM Punk country, those Chicagoan are having a hard time, prolonging those CM Punk chants.


Chicago must be tired.:HHH2


----------



## Joker King

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Big crowd at start, weak as fuck atm


Vince is a genius. He knew exactly what needed to do with Punk chants and how to kill the momentum.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Were they really chanting LETS GO USOS? That doesn't seem like the smart mark thing to do


----------



## The Absolute

Do they plan on chanting anything other than Punk? Cause this could get old really fast. I thought they were gonna hijack the show. Chant Randy Savage. Do the wave. Hell, chant Chris Benoit. Just don't ONLY chant Punk's name the whole night.


----------



## CesaroSection

The crowd isn't gonna be able to chant for 3 hours straight. They'll be lively again when Bootista, HHH and the rest appear.


----------



## SovereignVA

Yeah, this crowd is not gonna hijack. Shame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chicago fans should be Batista fans because they are gassed right now!


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Really chicago? CM punk chants every minute? REALLY


I'm not sure why you or other posters are surprised. What did you expect tonight?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Wtf is this viglink thing...been getting it for weeks


----------



## TripleG

GODZILLA SNICKERS COMMERCIAL!!!

Oh the weird things I mark out for.


----------



## Ledg

Haha, Road Dogg trolling the fans on the app. Why they don't do such things on live TV?


----------



## cl_theo

Punkholic said:


> Were they chanting "Let's go Usos, Usos suck" or "Let's go Usos, CM Punk"?


It was Usos suck but it was only a small section so it was hard to hear.


----------



## VILLAIN

Very weak chicago crowd


----------



## gamegenie

KingLobos said:


> They were originally heels in 97 and early 98


I knew that, but I don't remember being heels when the Outlaws were a tag team. They were heels again during DX 2000 but The Outlaws were broken up.


----------



## Gretchen

At least it doesn't seem like the WWE is muting the crowd. Props to them.


----------



## checkcola

daulten780 said:


> What happened to the revolution? :ti


You pay a lot of money for tickets and/or t-shirts and/or concessions, you are there to see a show


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> Were they chanting "Let's go Usos, Usos suck" or "Let's go Usos, CM Punk"?


Lets go Usos , DX Sucks


----------



## 20083

Is Taker advertised for tonight?


----------



## O' Death

Watching at home..they're muting the chants, guys. Hell, they muted it so bad in opening that I couldn't even hear the announcers.


----------



## Tardbasher12

https://twitter.com/HijackRAW
https://twitter.com/ChicagoRAWcrowd


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

> GM (Giant Muscles) ‏@BradMaddoxIsWWE 22 minutes
> The Chicago crowd keeps chanting something, but I can't for the life of me make out what it is.


:lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Freeloader said:


> Crowd sucks so far. Just "CM PUNK" chants, that's all.
> 
> Hijack the matches like post WM Raw did last year. This is weak or heavily censored. Seemingly weak, can see a lot of mouths not moving at all.


What the hell did you expect, they are in Chicago.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Have any of you guys actually been to a Raw?

I threw my voice out just from going wild at entrances, chanting something at the top of your lungs for 3 hours isn't exactly easy.

Plus that hi-jack Raw crap is probably not even known by 3/4 of the audience, I dunno what people expected. 20 guys built like Roman Reigns to hop out the audience & kidnap Vince until Punk returns & Bryan is the champ?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

daulten780 said:


> What happened to the revolution? :ti


:ti

They gonna riot when Tista whens clean later :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles

bjnelson19705 said:


> Applauding Heyman of course.


I am pretty sure Heyman told Punk what was gonna happen and Punk was cool with it. If it's not a work.


----------



## Joker King

O' Death said:


> Heh, guys, most don't know who "Terra Ryzing" was. Too young.
> 
> HHH started in WCW under that name years ago.


fpalm everybody knows it, you forgetting Triple H is one of the biggest stars.


----------



## Punkholic

Midnight Rocker said:


> So what's the verdict on the crowd so far, guys? As rowdy as we expected?


Hot crowd to start the show, but they've step down. Let's hope they are alive for the Bryan/Batista match.


----------



## CenaNuff123

Joker King said:


> Vince is a genius. He knew exactly what needed to do with Punk chants and how to kill the momentum.


Unfortunately, this.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Jimmy Uso is a future WWE Champion, show the man some respect.

Digging the USO chants.


----------



## King Gazza

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Were they really chanting LETS GO USOS? That doesn't seem like the smart mark thing to do


How so? Usos are a fantastic tag team and almost all fans who consider themselves 'smart' would acknowledge that..


----------



## BigEMartin

RhodesForWHC said:


> At least it doesn't seem like the WWE is muting the crowd. Props to them.


They chanted themselves out


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Hijack Raw my ass. Weak ass crowd tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If this show doesn't pick up I'm switching to Bates Motel at 9.


----------



## Alchemind

Crowd couldnt possibly have lived up to the hype that was being generated. They're still a hot crowd.


----------



## Ledg

They started to hijacked for real. JBL and Lawler chants.


----------



## Bookockey

Internet trolls couldn't organize a gang bang even if they could find a girl.


----------



## Pacmanboi

They've only been dead for one segment thus far, but I hope they turn it around soon.


----------



## 20083

IDONTSHIV said:


> Chicago fans should be Batista fans because they are gassed right now!


:lol


----------



## chargebeam

With a crowd like this, Wyatt vs Shield is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Freeloader

Midnight Rocker said:


> So what's the verdict on the crowd so far, guys? As rowdy as we expected?


They're terrible. I'm half tempted to watch a movie instead. Chicago gets gassed faster than Batista. 

LOOK at all the terrible fans in the front row sitting there idle. Losers.


----------



## Joker King

> GM (Giant Muscles) ‏@BradMaddoxIsWWE 22 minutes
> The Chicago crowd keeps chanting something, but I can't for the life of me make out what it is.


:lmao :lmao 

I can't wait for the big guy to tweet.


----------



## Alchemind

By the way, some people saying this is a weak crowd? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Dirty Machine

Weak ass crowd LOL.


----------



## Beatles123

it's early yet...give em time. the bryan match is coming.


----------



## Bad For Business

Crowd's been a letdown so far, f*cking Chicago.


----------



## Punked Up

This is actually a solid crowd there just not trashing all the performers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

BigEMartin said:


> They chanted themselves out


Funnnnnnnny.


----------



## BigEMartin

The crowd isn't weak at all lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I think its stupid they keep chanting for Punk. CM Punk isn't there because CM Punk threw a tantrum and left wwe and his fans.


----------



## 20083

Joker King said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't wait for the big guy to tweet.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CesaroSection

You can tell WWE has turned the crowd noise down which is sad.


----------



## KingLobos

Not a bad match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Goddamn, the Usos are over as fuck tonight. Bless you, Chi-Town.


----------



## cavs25

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hijack Raw my ass. Weak ass crowd tonight


Oh really


----------



## Aficionado

Hmmm. Why haven't they acknowledged Punk trending on Twitter?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Lol so much for the revolution man


----------



## Gretchen

Joker King said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't wait for the big guy to tweet.


The Big Guy can fuck off. Don't see why so many fo you find his tweets so funny. Cheap humor, nothing too funny.


----------



## Punkholic

Very hot crowd! Way better than usual.


----------



## Joker King

Bookockey said:


> Internet trolls couldn't organize a gang bang even if they could find a girl.


:ti truth.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

"Jey... Jimmy Uso!"


----------



## TJC93

Aww people not happy there's not more Punk chants?


----------



## 751161

Usos are way over tonight. Perfect time for them to capture the gold.


----------



## Eulonzo

Very happy that the crowd's actually using their brains and actually are REALLY behind the Usos right now.

I think they would've been that way even if NAO didn't shit on the crowd, just them trolling the crowd made matters better.


----------



## VILLAIN

People are annoyed cause they expected a true #HijackRAW chicago will liven up to big spots


----------



## Paul12907

*Eternity* said:


> For a show thats in the middle of CM Punk country, those Chicagoan are having a hard time, prolonging those CM Punk chants.
> 
> 
> Chicago must be tired.:HHH2


The crowd is full of Batista fans and marks, they are gassed out after 10 mins of chanting


----------



## Pacmanboi

This Uso match is actually decent, I'm glad it's not being hijacked. We should be enjoying the match. They should hijack all of the shit that we don't want to see, the Bellas, Batista, Cena and what not.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Aren't smarks supposed to like the Uso's?


----------



## RDEvans

Cole that was Umaga who did the hip attack


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Seems like they're messing with the crowd audio


----------



## 20083

:lol 'Daddy Rikishi' sounds a bit wrong to me


----------



## cmccredden

Lol crowd has been into the match and pretty loud yet everyone is mad because they aren't chanting cm punk non-stop.


----------



## Dr. Jones

ShowStopper said:


> If this show doesn't pick up I'm switching to Bates Motel at 9.


Yeah, come 9 I'm joining Norman and Norma


----------



## Ham and Egger

The whisper in Samoa!


----------



## BigEMartin

The NAO are so old and slow in the ring they actually make it look fake


----------



## Omega_VIK

Nice whisper in the wind


----------



## Poe7

I'm late - what's happened so far?


----------



## LateTrain27

Great crowd tonight.


----------



## Punkholic

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Hijack Raw my ass. Weak ass crowd tonight


NO WAY! Crowd has been great so far.


----------



## The Absolute

This tag match isn't all that bad. I guess they finally decided to put on a good show this week. Which makes sense, because they know that if they did their usual fuckery, Chicago would eat them alive.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Stinkface?


----------



## LPPrince

People saying "weak ass crowd" are mental

What were they expecting, trash thrown in the ring?


----------



## Punked Up

The fact that you guys think this is a weak crowd just...

:ti


----------



## JamesK

The fact that most of you in this thread are against the FANS and you are with WWE's side it's ridiculous..

You cry about the WWE 24/7-365 and now you are acting like that meanies are trying to ruin it.Just accept it that you are sheep and you will do whatever WWE wants.


----------



## CesaroSection

lol at the Terra Ryzing sign. Props to that guy.


----------



## 751161

How has the crowd been a let down? They're fucking fantastic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

> I wish y'all could hear the pandemonium here. So many chants. So much chaos. This is INSANE


OK, a tweet posted moments ago from someone who's actually at the show. So what the fuck is going on? I'm not hearing jack shit from this crowd on my TV.


----------



## 20083

Intelligent crowd. Cheering Usos - no need to hijack these guys. When HHH comes out, we all know how they'll react...


----------



## Gretchen

It's not a weak crowd, the usual Raw crowd would be silent as fuck by now.


----------



## BarneyArmy

NEW CHAMPSSSSSSS


----------



## Phillies3:16

Paul12907 said:


> The crowd is full of Batista fans and marks, they are gassed out after 10 mins of chanting


Must be fans and marks of the rock, too 8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre

Road dogg is terrible at caching people now


new tag team champions finally!!!


----------



## xD7oom

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## TJC93

Shoulders weren't down


----------



## Stad

USOS :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin

USOS!!! Great


----------



## y2j4lyf

Hey Chicago...your home town boy walked out on all of you :trips2

Usos win! :yes


----------



## KuritaDavion

So I wonder what the tag title match is going to be at WM? Maybe the Wyatts getting them?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ey guys Usos win.


----------



## Xobeh

IS it me or are they half-assing stuff?
Like match wise.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: USOS FINALLY WIN IT!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NEW CHAMPS, MAH NICKLES!

FINALLY, THE USOS ARE CHAMPS! :mark: :dance


----------



## ACSplyt

NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## JC00

I see Meltzer went back on that Punk was gonna be there. Saying he expects him to be there but doesn't guarantee it.


----------



## LateTrain27

NEW CHAMPIONS!!! USOS! FINALLY! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## radiatedrich

LOOOOOOOOOOOL @ the "Terra Ryzing" sign. I fucking love Chicago.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Wish it would've gone down at Mania but still......
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Black

thank God


----------



## JoMoxRKO

FINALLY


----------



## Pacmanboi

USOS WIN :mark:


----------



## RDEvans

About damn time the Usos won the belts


----------



## dan the marino

Well that was random.


----------



## PRODIGY

Fuck yeah! Dem Uso's.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Clique

Hell yeah. Very much deserved title win!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Awesome,new tag champs.


----------



## Arcade

YES!


----------



## World's Best

I fucking love the Usos. Finally they are the champs.


----------



## theatb

Oh shit, they actually put the belts on the Usos?!!


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Here are you winners and newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww WWE tag team champions the USOS!!!!


----------



## SP103

HAHAHAHAHA. 

Yeah Punk's not here kiddies. Enjoy your new Taggy titles.


----------



## Hawkke

Good for the Uso's!! Long overdue!


----------



## LPPrince

New tag champs


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

The crowd isn't weak. They just aren't assholes


----------



## Dirty Machine

New Tag Team champions.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Why not put them over at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Lok

USO win the BELTS! UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## King Gazza

Oh my lord, such terrible booking. Idiocy at its finest.


----------



## TripleG

Thank the Lord!!! 

ITS OVER!!! THE OUTLAWS' FUCKING REIGN IS OVER!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!

Oh and I'm glad The Usos have the belts too.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I'm much happier to see this crowd than constant CM Punk chants.


----------



## Timpatriot

Wow congrats Usos, nice brotherly moment there


----------



## genocide_cutter

Bout time


----------



## cmcabana

Finally!!!!!! The Usos deserve this.


----------



## -XERO-

*FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## GCA-FF

:yes Usos Tag Champs!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Chicago treating the Usos with respect!


----------



## Silencer

Usos win!


----------



## Leather Rebel

God for the Usos, but why not making this in Wrestlemania?


----------



## Nolo King

Congratulations to the Usos.

They definitely deserve them.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Yes, Rybacks tweets and deletes will be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Finlay12

People in chicago holding cm punk or riot signs failed to mention they will only riot on smartphones during breaks and drop tears on keyboards when they get home.


----------



## Chrome

I can dig that. (Y)

At least the belts are off the Old Age Outlaws.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Could've been a WRESTLEMANIA MOMENT BAH GAWD

:shaq


----------



## Boots To Chests

:Yes :Yes :Yes :Yes


----------



## connormurphy13

Lol their "Wrestlemania" moment came true.


----------



## SovereignVA

YES!!!!


----------



## RatedR10

NEW CHAMPIONS!


----------



## xdryza

DAT POP!

Very deserved win. Truly happy for them. I don't understand why they didn't do this at Mania.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Seriously? In my opinion this was a terrible way to put over the Usos, I would have waited until WM. Just feels anti climatic. I guess hopefully we'll get the rematch at WM. Still, I wish the title changed hands at Mania.


----------



## 751161

Finally, new TAG CHAMPS! :mark:


----------



## cpuguy18

Finally they should have won the titles a long time ago.


----------



## Vyer

Usos win! Great reaction!


----------



## Flawless Victory

YES...FINALLY!!!!!!!! THEY DID IT!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083

Yesssssss :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Shoulders weren't down.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Won't lie, I'm smiling ear to ear...


----------



## Death Rider

YES YES YES

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CesaroSection

What does WWE see in Uso's? Bland as fuck. My little finger has more personality than both of them combined.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Fuck Yeah! Finally, they're tag champions!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Bout time.

Them boys deserve it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

Usos won the crowd over, very impressed


----------



## Gretchen

Pretty cool.


----------



## Aficionado

Yay! Good for them. Well deserved.


----------



## Freeloader

SHIT CROWD IS CHEERING FOR THE USOS LIKE OMAHA DOES FOR JAWN CENA = LOL

He pulled Billy's shoulders up too = lol. Shit match


----------



## holt_hogan

Winning belts means a lot to them. Nice to see!


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> People are annoyed cause they expected a true #HijackRAW chicago will liven up to big spots


The only segments that will get hijacked are the Orton, Batista and HHH ones and if the match in the ring loses the crowd.

At least they are smart enough to get into the good matches


----------



## Punkholic

USOS WIN!!! :mark:


----------



## Robbyfude

Why is everyone complaining? Its a good match, you want them to cheer "CM PUNK" on a good match? Save it for an Orton match.


----------



## Choke2Death

Once again, WWE outsmarted the smarks. :lol

THEY'RE GONNA RIOT AND THROW TRASH IN THE RING, GUYS!!!

Nice pop for the Usos.


----------



## xD7oom

Phillies3:16 said:


> Must be fans and marks of the rock, too 8*D


And Austin,


----------



## VILLAIN

the crowd are definitely muted compared to earlier


----------



## Your_Solution

Damn right. Well deserved


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Very happy for the USOS. Nice moment for them, they deserve it!


----------



## J-Coke

And people thought they wouldnt be happy with the Usos winning...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Alright Uso's :clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles

OMFG USOS WON!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Killmonger

Congratulations to these guys.

Well deserved.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Bitchhhhhhh!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

GNR4LIFE said:


> Why not put them over at Wrestlemania?


Letting a crowd favorite win the titles for the first time = defusing the Punk situation


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Anyone see that colt cabana face sign?


----------



## The Absolute

Yeah bitch! Aaron Paul.


----------



## JamesK

SP103 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Yeah Punk's not here kiddies. Enjoy your new Taggy titles.


Because the crowd values USOS win= CM Punk return..

Are you an idiot or just trying to troll?


----------



## AnalBleeding

JESSEE!


----------



## gaz0301

Tag team title switch.
Announce table destroyed in opening segment.
Wyatts vs shield 2

They are pulling all stops to survive the chicago crowd tonight.


----------



## LPPrince

Dat big ass sign of Colt Cabana's face, rofl


----------



## FITZ

I enjoyed that match. And I'm glad they finally got those belts.


----------



## chargebeam

JESSE PINKMAN


----------



## Banez

I would have preferred them to win the titles at Wrestlemania but glad they won them anyway.


----------



## KingLobos

Congrats Usos. Great job by the NAO during their last run.


----------



## TripleG

Billy's shoulder wasn't down...please tell me that was just a botch and they don't do anything with it. 


Hey! It is Jesse Pinkman! BITCH!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

That colt cabana face! :lmao

I'm glad for the Usos!


----------



## cavs25

If yall boo Aaron Paul.........


----------



## BigEMartin

Freeloader said:


> SHIT CROWD IS CHEERING FOR THE USOS LIKE OMAHA DOES FOR JAWN CENA = LOL
> 
> He pulled Billy's shoulders up too = lol. Shit match


wah?


----------



## hazuki

YEAH, BITCH!


----------



## Poe7

Good crowd reaction for the Uso's.


----------



## Amber B




----------



## King Gimp

AARON PAUL! :mark:


----------



## xdryza

I hope Aaron Paul doesn't take too much screen time. Don't really care for him.


----------



## Schmoove

Worlds shortest hijack.


----------



## 20083

Finally Tag Champs baby! :yes


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Boots To Chests

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Fuck that. NAO > USO. Rematch clause at Mania better be.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

USOS WIN! :mark:

What the fuck is this shit though? This is wrestling, I thought.


----------



## kariverson

Why is a crowd like Chicago cheering for the usos and booing the NAO? That's what I always like about Chicago, they cheered for the heels mostly. Too bad today.


----------



## jcmmnx

Usos do nothing for me, but that was good booking having a title change after announcing no Punk.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Nice that they won, so they can lose the titles on 'Mania.


----------



## Punkholic

Very well deserved, in my opinion. Love The Usos and hope they have a good run as champs.


----------



## CesaroSection

Seriously it's so obvious WWE is turning the crowd down when they get rowdy and it isn't to do with the match. Absolute bullshit, just let the fans chant what they want and let us enjoy it. It's only one Raw.


----------



## truelove

happy for usos


----------



## Omega_VIK

fpalm fuck this movie


----------



## O' Death

nah, this crowd isn't weak. They're still being heard over the mutes. Only a complete idiot would believe otherwise.


----------



## Gretchen

It's Jesse, but not The Body.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE trying to pander to those smarks :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Need For Speed.

If Fast and Furious was re-written by a brain-dead box turtle.


----------



## y2j4lyf

gaz0301 said:


> Tag team title switch.
> Announce table destroyed in opening segment.
> Wyatts vs shield 2
> 
> They are pulling all stops to survive the chicago crowd tonight.


This


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And to all you fuckers who cried foul about the Outlaws winning the belts, there you go: They dropped them to not only the most cohesive and entertaining team in the company, but also in front of a super hot crowd.


----------



## El Capitano

This film looks terrible. And fuck off trash divas


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Here go these smut buckets

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Total Diva Bullshit...


----------



## TJC93

Film looks terrible


----------



## Clique

Choke2Death said:


> Once again, WWE outsmarted the smarks. :lol
> 
> THEY'RE GONNA RIOT AND THROW TRASH IN THE RING, GUYS!!!
> 
> Nice pop for the Usos.


I think people are getting Chicago confused with an overly smart audience. Chicago is a very *passionate* wrestling crowd and of course they are going to chant for their hometown boy tonight but this smark hijack bs is ridiculous. Chicago has been hot tonight.


----------



## Emotion Blur

That dialogue was cringeworthy at best.


----------



## Bad For Business

Should i care who this guy is? Guest hosts are so 2008


----------



## Billy Kidman

...the fuck is Alicia Fox doing?


----------



## AnalBleeding

my god this acting


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Wait what.


----------



## Hammertron

did nattie just say that nikki takes drugs?


----------



## LPPrince

That movie sucks, you can tell because the Total Divas are advertising it


----------



## Y2-Jerk

These Bella sluts


----------



## 20083

YEAH, BITCH! :mark:


----------



## Aficionado

Fuck. I knew they would straddle Aaron with the Divas. Jesus


----------



## King Gimp

Ugh, the cringe.


----------



## Tardbasher12

WWE HAS DEFEATED THE PUNK MARKS


----------



## World's Best

That terrible divas acting :ti


----------



## dan the marino

Oh my god the Bellas. :lmao

Unbelievably bad.


----------



## checkcola

Crowd pops for divas, ha, this seems like a causal crowd more than a CM Punk crowd


----------



## SP103

Bob the Jobber said:


> Letting a crowd favorite win the titles for the first time = defusing the Punk situation


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Amber B

Alrighty then.....

Yeah...

Um..


----------



## theatb

the divas are shitty actresses...


----------



## Snapdragon

WTF was that?


----------



## cpuguy18

Divas can't act for shit.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

All these divas are so fake, bad actors.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol what was that divas segment about


----------



## onlytoview

I'd love it if Aaron called someone a bitch


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

Finally!!!! Congrats to the Usos!!!


----------



## HHHGame78

Divas fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

That divas segment...


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Oh boy... I kind of feel bad for Aaron Paul.


----------



## RDEvans

Oh god if they give us a divas tag match im gonna punch a hole through my tv


----------



## RyanPelley

Awww, the Euro-****** likes the one actor.


----------



## truelove

ughhh diva segments blow


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Nikki aren't you in a relationship girl? Cena about to kick your ass out his crib.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The... I mean.. what.. 


I just can't..


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aksana could get it tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The divas

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

So worthless.


----------



## Joker King

Wow!! That shit was awkward as fuck.


----------



## Silencer

I think they realised the NAO are too shit in the ring for Wrestlemania. Now we can get Usos vs Brotherhood and it'll be a classic


----------



## Nolo King

Very embarrassing diva segment..


----------



## VILLAIN

those acting fails


----------



## BK Festivus

WWE writing staff at its finest.


----------



## Omega_VIK

So glad that the Usos are tag champs. Well deserved.


----------



## Freeloader

Choke2Death said:


> Once again, WWE outsmarted the smarks. :lol
> 
> THEY'RE GONNA RIOT AND THROW TRASH IN THE RING, GUYS!!!
> 
> Nice pop for the Usos.


Hey look, a PG era fan. :lol


----------



## RandomLurker

Soo.....grown ass women still acting like high schoolers.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Seen the trailer for Need for Speed. Don't care


----------



## Schmoove

kariverson said:


> Why is a crowd like Chicago cheering for the usos and booing the NAO? That's what I always like about Chicago, they cheered for the heels mostly. Too bad today.


Probably because the NAO are HHHS boys.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Dat acting.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

God damn shame that Aaron Paul goes from Breaking Bad to that trash. Whatever makes him money, I guess.. I just feel like he's above garbage bullshit car/racing films.


----------



## Punkholic

Aren't The Bellas dating Cena and Bryan? :lmao


----------



## 20083

What the hell did Aksana just say?


----------



## Black_Power

That segment was ackward


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Maybe it's the bolt on tits...

But Nikki is smoking hot nowadays.


----------



## layeth87smack

ya but wouldn't mind a 5 on 1 handicap match with em! yaabbbaa dabba!


----------



## Broddie

What the hell did I just see?


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd

Divas segments? Aww... i hate those.


----------



## Stone Hot

WWE doing a great job working this crowd. Uso winning the belts good way to defuse the crowd.


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao wtf was that shit. I like fast cars. Ok then 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## connormurphy13

Need for Speed looks like shit. :deandre


----------



## Eulonzo

I don't want to hear the "It should've happened at Mania" "This is so random to put the tag titles on them" bullshit.

Yes, giving them the titles at Mania would've been better, but there's no turning back now. They busted their ass for months and months, practically years as well, and they got it, regardless of when, and the crowd was HOT for them and were really behind them. And they're probably the most over tag team in the company, and they earned it. And hopefully they get a decent title reign and have it for a while, they deserved this moment, no matter how they did it.


----------



## shutupchico

that was awesome, but usos winning should've saved for mania... against better opponents, in a better match. still though, great to see the ressurectors of the tag team division get their big moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

kariverson said:


> Why is a crowd like Chicago cheering for the usos and booing the NAO? That's what I always like about Chicago, they cheered for the heels mostly. Too bad today.


Because the NAO are attached to HHH


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

This is why AJ is easily my favorite diva and the best in the WWE. She doesn't do shit like that and she can act.


----------



## Tundra1988

divas...pretty much all tits and ass but no brains...fact


----------



## Silencer

Nolo King said:


> Very embarrassing diva segment..


Turned to reality television cos they're just not talented enough to be actresses


----------



## Gretchen

Clique said:


> I think people are getting Chicago confused with an overly smart audience. Chicago is a very *passionate* wrestling crowd and of course they are going to chant for their hometown boy tonight but this smark hijack bs is ridiculous. Chicago has been hot tonight.


Chicago is a mark crowd when it comes to Punk, but other than that, they're a smark crowd. Payback is a good indication. They booed the fuck out of Miz, and cheered heel Ziggler.


----------



## BigPawr

GOD What the Fuck, why didn't my fast forward work on that TERRIBLE Diva segment, FUCK!


----------



## HHHGame78

That movie will bomb.


----------



## GCA-FF

Will they stop with the lame Divas segments and guest stars just to promote a lame movie??? Nope. :hhh2


----------



## BigEMartin

The divas need to sit in a corner.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Holy sh!t was that diva segment bad. Such wooden acting.

That Need for Speed movie is just as bad though, it's trying too hard to capture the Fast and Furious fans.


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan

TheAbsentOne said:


> God damn shame that Aaron Paul goes from Breaking Bad to that trash. Whatever makes him money, I guess.. I just feel like he's above garbage bullshit car/racing films.


Breaking Bad is good in your opinion right? Thought so


----------



## Xist2inspire

So to all those people who defended NAO winning the belts by saying, "They're putting over the Usos at WM, stupid!" 
.....what do you say now?

I love the fact that the Usos finally got the belts, but I'm wondering why they had NAO win them at all now, and especially why they had them go over at Elimination Chamber. This kinda reminds me of Ziggler's post-WM cash-in.


----------



## Timpatriot

Stone Hot said:


> WWE doing a great job working this crowd. Uso winning the belts good way to defuse the crowd.


Yep thought that as soon as they announced the match


----------



## combolock

That boobjob really did wonders to Nikki.


----------



## Tardbasher12

WWE 1-0 CM Punk marks :mark:


----------



## Aficionado

When was the last time an actor came to RAW to promote something good?


----------



## Choke2Death

Clique said:


> I think people are getting Chicago confused with an overly smart audience. Chicago is a very *passionate* wrestling crowd and of course they are going to chant for their hometown boy tonight but this smark hijack bs is ridiculous. Chicago has been hot tonight.


Yeah. Crowd has been full of life. It's just they expected them to chant "CM Punk" for three hours straight non-stop and to actually attempt something past the barricade. That's ridiculous.

It'll be the same thing for Wrestlemania. We'll get the random chants and jeering for Batista/Orton's match but none of the hyperbole trash-throwing or... riots. That's absurd.

I'm starting to gain hope for the future with these negative crowds because WWE is learning how to control them it seems.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gambit said:


> :lmao wtf was that shit. I like fast cars. Ok then
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


She was like Tracy Chapman


----------



## Poe7

Usos vs Brotherhood is better than NAO vs Brotherhood.

Hopefully that will be the Wrestlemania match then Goldust and Cody will split at WM.


----------



## NastyYaffa

FINALLY The Usos did it!! 4 years!!


----------



## 20083

Great night for the Usos to win the titles. Super hot crowd backed them up completely


----------



## Bookockey

Those girls are lucky the look decent and swallow, otherwise they'd be at Starbucks.


----------



## Joker King

Aksana is a ******. 

Source : Dave Batista.


----------



## Amber B

Watch WWE give Ambrose 10 minutes of promo time and Rollins be the star of the match just so they can appease them fans.


----------



## truelove

need for speed will flop hard


----------



## Punkholic

Why are people complaining about the crowd cheering for The Usos? They've had some great matches and have earned my respect. I'm sure they've earned the respect of many others as well and that's why they got cheered in Chicago.


----------



## O' Death

Hey come on guys, the divas are there for a REASON!

To give us a pissbreak or a chance to get snacks or to send the crowd to the concession stands.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Fucking hate these skipped Intros!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Aaron Paul is a great actor, but that movie really looks like shit, and no "so bad that it's good" shit.

Also, one of that divas to get BITCHED. :jesse


----------



## hazuki

CESARO!!
LETS GO!


----------



## birthday_massacre

They gave Cesaro a jobber intro


----------



## Y2-Jerk

We The People


----------



## Death Rider

Winner gets their last name name match

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## xD7oom

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Cesaro is that dude.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Aficionado said:


> When was the last time an actor came to RAW to promote something good?


If it was that good, they wouldn't need to promote it on a wrestling show.


----------



## TheBkMogul

Damn it, both guys got the jobber entrance. Wanted to hear dat pop from Cesaro!


----------



## cavs25

I love this crowd


----------



## TheAbsentOne

SantinosBiggestFan said:


> Breaking Bad is good in your opinion right? Thought so


Breaking Bad is phenomenal. One of the highest quality shows I've ever seen.


----------



## 20083

Bookockey said:


> Those girls are lucky the look decent and swallow, otherwise they'd be at Starbucks.


:lmao


----------



## checkcola

Cesaro getting a jobber entrance


----------



## LateTrain27

Damn, what a counter by Cesaro!


----------



## Poe7

Big E to kill himself after giving himself an Inverted DDT.

oh wait that's the big ending.


----------



## Black

damn Cesaro


----------



## Bad For Business

Time for some awesome Cesaro-ness


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

This has been good booking so far


----------



## jcmmnx

Cesaro has to save a Big E botch right off the bat.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Joker King

So, No more CM Punk chants? :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12

Cesaro is going to use EVERY big power move. Trust me, WWE is beating the CM Punk marks with entertainment.


----------



## KingLobos

This crowd is awesome tonight

Punk is gone. Accept it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

This match is always great.


----------



## The Absolute

Antonio's like 'fuck this Punk guy! I'm in the ring!' right now.


----------



## Fissiks

wtf they gave both jobber entrance.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Cesaro needs to be the champ! Screw big E!


----------



## Freeloader

Chicago is very tame and "behaved" tonight. Just a bunch of people chanting for Punk and the faces, just like they're supposed to. Clearly they love Triple H and fear his wrath


----------



## FITZ

If only WWE was worried about fans ruining the show all the time they would make actual things happen on Raw.


----------



## Punkholic

CESARO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN

FFS WWE for muting the crowd


----------



## Bushmaster

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Aaron Paul is a great actor, but that movie really looks like shit, and no "so bad that it's good" shit.
> 
> Also, one of that divas to get BITCHED. :jesse


Has he been in anything besides Breaking Bad?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Cesaro will have a full on exhibition to appease Chicago.


----------



## shutupchico

that was awesome, but usos winning should've saved for mania... against better opponents, in a better match. still though, great to see the ressurectors of the tag team division have their big moment.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: the swing.


----------



## truelove

thats great watching the table get put back together


----------



## Lok

CESARO SWING!


----------



## Joseph92

Maybe I blinked and missed it. Did either one of theses guys get a intro??


----------



## 20083

Cesaro ALREADY in his element! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Crowd has been good so far. If this were in Kansas, they would have been sitting on their hands right now. Instead, they're loud as fuck, and actually participating.


----------



## checkcola

Crowd is hot for the swing, highjacking is void


----------



## jcmmnx

Swagger has gone full retard.


----------



## RyanPelley

LMAO. That was hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Swagger's such a butthurt muppet. :lol


----------



## Amber B

Them titties flopping all over the place.

WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Time your shows better WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Fuck you, Thwagger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

Wait did they even give Swagger a reason for that


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Swagger. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

Cesaro's Swing already? ARE YOU HAPPY NOW, CHICAGO? :vince5


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Really WWE you booked the same shit like last week unk2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I was hoping the meat on Big E would jiggle once Cesaro did the swing on him.


----------



## cmcabana

WTF Swagger?!


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## Black

Swagger bein' a lil bitch


----------



## Punkholic

WTF?! Swagger again?! fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Swagger vs Cesaro at WM confirmed?


----------



## Aficionado

Lol, poor Jack. He can't get any love.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Swagger and Ambrose need to tag together cuz these n!ggas got no sense! :lol


----------



## El Capitano

Why???? I don't understand why they are splitting them up


----------



## Dirty Machine

Cesaro vs Swagger at WM?


----------



## birthday_massacre

So we only get 30 secs of Cesaro


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This feels like such a clusterfuck would've been better if they showed entrances.


----------



## Joker King

Wack crowd. Hijack my ass!


----------



## Bluewolf

literally getting all the marks favourites in early to quieten the crowd, then we shall introduce.... Dave.


----------



## TripleG

You know, they really shouldn't do the Big Swing every week. That is going to take away from its speciality. But then again the WWE is the same company that reduced Rey Mysterio to the little guy whose entire strategy is to hit the 619.


----------



## Amber B

Alrighty then :ti


----------



## Emotion Blur

So, IC champ Big E got squashed, Cesaro gets only a few seconds to look good, and Swagger looks like a moron. Really great segment.


----------



## 20083

Real Americans feud coming up!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Fuck you Jack.


----------



## cindel25

Why does it have to take one of their biggest stars leaving in order for the E to step up their game and put on a good showing?


----------



## BarneyArmy

wtf.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck off Big E.


----------



## Gretchen

:ti


----------



## cmccredden

What a waste of a cesaro match. Was wondering why the swing came to soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Could've sworn I've seen this very recently..

lolWWE.


----------



## HHHGame78

what a waste fpalm


----------



## Stad

Joker King said:


> Wack crowd. Hijack my ass!


Tuck it in baby girl.


----------



## Alicenchains

Its him....huh


----------



## Death Rider

TaylorFitz said:


> If only WWE was worried about fans ruining the show all the time they would make actual things happen on Raw.


Agreed the fact they put this much effort in out of fear is sad since they put little effort in most of the time. 

Well that was short. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Amber B

You can't have two damn team breakups happening at the same time. Come on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jesus, terrible commentary from JBL. By "accident or on purpose?" fpalm


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Crowds been good, I guess all the marks were expecting riots & the anti-Punk people are just egging them on.

The Raw thread should be for 21+ year olds.


----------



## KuritaDavion

They really can't help themselves to fuckery can they?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Triple Threath Match for the IC at Wrestlemania: Big E vs Cesaro vs Swagger. Call it.


----------



## genocide_cutter

I step away for like two minutes and the match is over.


----------



## The Absolute

LET'S GO!! SHIELD AND THE FUCKING WYATTS!!


----------



## RyanPelley

That made Biggie look like a cunt.


----------



## Timpatriot

Shield pop


----------



## RatedR10

It's time! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AHAHAHAHAH YESSSS


----------



## Poe7

Successfully made 3 wrestlers look bad in one segment there.


----------



## Punkholic

So, Cesaro/Swagger at WM?


----------



## LPPrince

Shield/Wyatts II


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL JACK.


----------



## jcmmnx

This better be a street fight.


----------



## cavs25

that shield popppppp!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

SHEILD WYATTSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

This is some crash TV!


----------



## CharliePrince

SHIELD BOUT TO SHUT IT DOWN!!!

S H I E L D IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Boots To Chests

#rematch


----------



## checkcola

Hah, Shield are babyfaces? By the crowd reaction, yes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

HELL YEAH...BEEN WAITIN FOR THIS!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

Yeah, there getting favorites in early to quieten the crowd.


----------



## etched Chaos

This match already?


----------



## chargebeam

"Can you say HASHTAG REMATCH?" - Cole fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death

Shield vs Wyatts Part 2 :mark:


----------



## thegockster

Sad theyre breaking up one of the better tag teams


----------



## KingLobos

Shield pop


----------



## 20083

Shield vs Wyatts :mark:


----------



## TripleG

SHIELD/WYATTS!!!!

I feel kind of silly for paying all that money just to get the rematch for free two weeks later, but whatever. BRING IT!!!


----------



## Lok

shield v wyatts time!


----------



## Lariat From Hell

#REMATCH


----------



## Nolo King

Big E doing that was not needed. 

Breaking up the Real Americans is not a very good idea because it means an unwanted Jack Swagger push and comedy Cesaro character.


----------



## xD7oom

#Rematch :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27

Shield vs The Wyatt Family now? :mark: 
Let the fun begin!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Swagger vs Cesaro at WM confirmed?


It will be, seems they are rushing tonight's RAW.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WWE is bringing it tonight. Damn.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Pacmanboi

SHIELD VS WYATTS REMATCH :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

We're doing this now?


----------



## kariverson

Nice pop for the shield, Thank you Chicago.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So, Ambrose to cost the match for the Shield?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Chicago just got aroused


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: The Shield pop.


----------



## Chrome

Shield/Wyatts :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103

As HARD and FAST as possible to bury the Punk chants. 

100% sure he's not there.


----------



## Amber B

That reaction.
I'm ready.


----------



## StaindFlame

Rematches galore...


----------



## Tardbasher12

WWE is putting out all of the good matches early to tire out the crowd. CM Punk gets pinned by the WWE again.


----------



## BigEMartin

The shield split happens now.


----------



## CesaroSection

I'm predicting that Punk returns and turns heel on Bryan.

Shield v. Wyatts, cannot fucking wait for this!


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Bryan better win against that Big Baby Gap.


----------



## Alicenchains

Back to 6 man to protect reigns


----------



## Bob the Jobber

SHIELD is so fucking over it isn't even funny.


----------



## Zigberg

Dat focus on Reigns again... :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Ambrose just throwing away the US title


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lol Ambrose look ready murder somebody tonight


----------



## The Absolute

This company is beating this crowd by putting on a good show. Now if only they tried this every week.


----------



## Gretchen

WWE is smart, they're booking non-stop action to keep the crowd hot and the smarks focused on hijacking the show unfocused.


----------



## Punkholic

Shield/Wyatts II! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

:mark: These guys are too fucking awesome together. Straight badass.


----------



## Fissiks

jesus fuck can they at least act like there other members in the shield besides Roman Reigns


----------



## Masked4Kane

The Wyatt Family vs The Shield! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

jacobdaniel said:


> So, Ambrose to cost the match for the Shield?


Dean Wyatt is coming


----------



## cmccredden

:mark::mark: YES!!!! With this crowd this match is going to be awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY

Shit just got real.


----------



## Dirty Machine

This is gonna be awesome! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> This is some crash TV!


Russo would be proud.

I am shedding a tear at how great this show is.


----------



## HHHGame78

Joker King said:


> Wack crowd. Hijack my ass!


I'm sure they will hijack the crap they don't want to see. Not stuff that is good. i.e. Wyatts/Shield


----------



## Silencer

Must be a packed show, they don't have time for anything. I'm guessing a really long Punk segment at the end


----------



## BigPawr

So is WWE just trying to rapid fire all all the shit smarks like down our throats in like 1 hour. I bet DB beats Batista in 3min, with a Del Rio run in before 9:00PM EST.


----------



## Blueforce7

I think that is the best pop the Shield ever got. Fucking based Chicago.


----------



## 20083

#Rematch - Cole :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

hashtag rematch. God I am so sick and tired of michael cole


----------



## Omega_VIK

It's feeding time! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

Good Good WWE. This rematch will be a long/good one and will completely drain the crowd for awhile when it ends.


----------



## Vyer

Hm, WWE going high tempo tonight.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

I literally got goose bumps during that Shield entrance


----------



## Timpatriot

RyanPelley said:


> That made Biggie look like a cunt.


Yeah sort of emphasises Vince's no more heels or faces approach. That was unnecessary from Langston, but he's still face of course


----------



## Murph

Bryan v Batista
Shield vs Wyatt Family

This is essentially a PPV on free TV, fucking brilliant!


----------



## Freeloader




----------



## LKRocks

Great Raw so far tonight. Aside from the divas segment, everything else had meaning. Feels like there are a lot of storylines going on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Snapdragon said:


> Ambrose just throwing away the US title


WWE did the same thing years ago.


----------



## Joker King

So why don't these idiots who boo Batista because he is over pushed, not boo Roman reigns when he is in the ring?


----------



## HOJO

IT'S TIME!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

Hopefully Orton's not booked in a match tonight!


----------



## BigSillyFool

SP103 said:


> As HARD and FAST as possible to bury the Punk chants.
> 
> 100% sure he's not there.


Am coming round to this way of thinking also.


----------



## connormurphy13

Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE is putting out all of the good matches early to tire out the crowd. CM Punk gets pinned by the WWE again.


:shaq2


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

Shield split anyone


----------



## Poe7

If this match is half as good as the last one I'll be happy.

Love Bray Wyatt - he's probably my favourite atm.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm missing Shield vs Wyatts 2  :bron3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Should I have been expecting Shield vs Wyatts, ‘cause I absolutely wasn’t. Not complaining (not at all), just…surprised.


----------



## Vårmakos

i no longer respect chicago. what a shit job they're doing in hijacking the show


----------



## World's Best

Bob the Jobber said:


> SHIELD* is so fucking over it isn't even funny.



*Reigns is over


----------



## dan the marino

Lesnar/Heyman, Usos win the titles, Cesaro match, now Wyatts vs Shield and later on Batista vs Bryan. They've thought this through.


----------



## 20083

Holyshit this episode is seeming so rushed!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Punk return in the closing segment? If he doesn't appear tonight, he won't be back for a LONG time.


----------



## BotchSpecialist

If Punk doesn't show up, how much will Meltzer laugh at his audience?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just about to take a piss....then The Shield's music hits.


----------



## TheStig

RhodesForWHC said:


> WWE is smart, they're booking non-stop action to keep the crowd hot and the smarks focused on hijacking the show unfocused.


Not like the crowd gonna complain about that. Should be like this every week.


----------



## Dopeeey

Yesssss!!!!!!!!! My people the Usos won Champion chip Gold!!!!!!!!!!! Finally. Now we just need them at WrestleMania!

:ex::ex: :angel:angel:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:mark::dance:lenny:jesse


----------



## jcmmnx

This is the fastest paced show ever. Dat Shield pop just turn them all face.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Joker King said:


> So why don't these idiots who boo Batista because he is over pushed, not boo Roman reigns when he is in the ring?


Reigns isn't taking what the fans perceive as Bryan's spot.


----------



## HOJO

Timpatriot said:


> Yeah sort of emphasises Vince's no more heels or faces approach. That was unnecessary from Langston, but he's still face of course


It's payback for last week.


----------



## Punkholic

RhodesForWHC said:


> WWE is smart, they're booking non-stop action to keep the crowd hot and the smarks focused on hijacking the show unfocused.


Agreed. It was very smart from WWE to book Bryan/Batista, also. The hottest star in the company against the most hated star in the company.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Timpatriot said:


> Yeah sort of emphasises Vince's no more heels or faces approach. That was unnecessary from Langston, but he's still face of course


I think that Big E actions will follow a Triple Threath Match for the IC title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Joker King said:


> Wack crowd. Hijack my ass!


The hell did you expect, giant Punk flags waving in the air while random mid-card talent got their heads stuck on pikes while the crowd had torches yelling for their god? Settle down.


----------



## TNA is Here

First time The Shield has been cheered this hard. That's Chicago for ya, they were one of the few towns that cheered the Horsemen.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

People saying this crowd sucks? Probably one of the dumbest things I ever heard.


----------



## onlytoview

Will they ever explain why Swagger is attacking Big E? Probably not.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Yeah Ambrose, good job on showing how prestigious the U.S. Title is by ripping it off yourself and chucking the damn thing to the outside like it was a battered spouse.


----------



## Fargerov

unDASHING said:


> i no longer respect chicago. what a shit job they're doing in hijacking the show


there are people other than CM Punk that people like ya know?


----------



## Timpatriot

So much has happened so far tonight, only 50 minutes in.


----------



## Sheikybaby

wwe turned it up tonight


----------



## shutupchico

that was awesome watching the usos win the titles, though it should've been saved for mania, in a better match... and against better opponents. still, good to see the resurrectors of the tag team division get their big moment.


----------



## Pacmanboi

If that was the Shield pop, I can't wait for the Wyatt pop.


----------



## CenaNuff123

WWE pulling out all the stops to get the crowd on side. Heyman promo, Uso's winning the titles, Cesaro Swing, Shield vs Wyatts - all within the 1st hour.

Problem is it will only take an Adam Paul (or whatever his name is) promo, total diva's tag match, Santino unfunny segment or Orton promo to remind the crowd why they went there to shit on the product.


----------



## Black

Shield splittin' tonight.


----------



## layeth87smack

Holy shit 1979 people viewing the raw forum


----------



## The Absolute

They're here! :mark:


----------



## 20083

Awesome pop for the Shield. 

Not the hijacking I expected, the crowd seems actually intelligent and better than that bullshit. They cheer for their favorites when they are performing. Just wait for HHH/Batista to hit the ring, guys...


----------



## SP103

Guess who's going to ruin this!!!

:cena5

Like he would stay home and sell injuries lol


----------



## VRsick

Jesus, reigns hair is dripping.


----------



## Lok

Wyatts are HERE!


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: Custom promo each week is awesome.


----------



## KingLobos

Wyatt pop


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

WE ARE HERE


----------



## Poe7

Love this entrance.


----------



## HOJO

DE- :wyatt


----------



## HallOfFamer

Apparently it was some kid who got hit by the camera, away for medical attention and quite a bit of blood about. Vince is getting sued


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Ambrose is on crack


----------



## FITZ

They aren't giving the crowd a chance to get settled for a long period of time. That's why Big E and Cesaro were introduced during a commercial break and why they had the Shield in the ring for this last commercial break.


----------



## LateTrain27

They're Here! :mark:


----------



## Laserblast

Custom city introduction = awesome!


----------



## Punkholic

THEY'RE HERE!!! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

THE SPLIT!!


----------



## King Gazza




----------



## Pacmanboi

:mark: ITS HAPPENING.


----------



## Clique

I seriously wish commentary would SHUT THE HELL UP during the Wyatts entrance


----------



## Bushmaster

Words Of Wisdom said:


> People saying this crowd sucks? Probably one of the dumbest things I ever heard.


What did you expect lol. There are a lot of dumb people who post on here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel

Punkholic said:


> Agreed. It was very smart from WWE to book Bryan/Batista, also. The hottest star in the company against the most hated star in the company.


Not only that, but they put Batista against Bryan, so people will get behind the match and not booing because Bryan is involved.


----------



## TJC93

Poe7 said:


> Love this entrance.




If we ever get to see it


----------



## checkcola

Very excited for this match, EC match was damn good


----------



## Dirty Machine

WYATTS! :mark:


----------



## cavs25

the clapping :cp


----------



## birthday_massacre

why the hell are they showing a replay over the best intro in the WWE
This fucking company


----------



## Murph

No matter what you think of him in-ring, Bray Wyatt so clearly 'gets it'. And that's what matters to Vince- not 'technical' wrestling skills or moves, but understanding psychology. There's a reason Bray Wyatt's first Wrestlemania match is going to be against John Cena.


----------



## The Absolute

I'm calling it right now. This will be match of the fucking night.


----------



## 20083

layeth87smack said:


> Holy shit 1979 people viewing the raw forum


:faint: wow


----------



## Poe7

LET US WATCH THE ENTRANCE WWE


----------



## Amber B

That was probably the best entrance the Shield has had visually since the helicopter.


----------



## BigEMartin

Cena is going to save Rollins and Reigns thus making them both face. Ambrose will be either gone or beating on them


----------



## Boots To Chests

Aksana can give me a ride


----------



## Gretchen

Clique said:


> I seriously wish commentary would SHUT THE HELL UP during the Wyatts entrance


Agreed. Also, showing recap footage during their entrance is stupid. Could be much more epic.

:lol @ the crowd clapping during the entrance, along with the clapping in the them itself. Pretty sweet.


----------



## HOJO

:ass
Armageddon is here!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Clique said:


> I seriously wish commentary would SHUT THE HELL UP during the Wyatts entrance


How about it.. I don't need to hear Cole talk about twitter when they're entering.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

This one time I wished the would STFU cuz that clapping makes the entrance better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Words can't explain how much I love The Wyatts' entrance.


----------



## Black

They're throwing out everything tonight (Shield splitting, Usos winning titles, opening segment) so they can tire the crowd out and kill the chants.


----------



## cmccredden

This is awesome chant already!!


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Harper looking #swaqgang


----------



## cavs25

this is awesome chants already


----------



## gamegenie

I hate those lame chants.


----------



## TJC93

Lol stop copying the chamber crowd


----------



## Freeloader

Bad For Business said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


Crowd is garbage. They're really easily duped apparently. New York is far superior, so is Toronto and London


----------



## dan the marino

Oh this will be awesome.


----------



## cindel25

This is awesome


----------



## King Gimp

This is awesome!


----------



## 20083

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## JhnCna619

Hw does Ambrose still have the US belt?


----------



## Bad For Business

You don't chant "this is awesome" before the match even starts you morons.


----------



## xD7oom

We saw this match clap clap clap clap on chamber last week clap clap clap clap


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Taker there tonight?


----------



## Emotion Blur

So the ref gets to decide who the legal men are to start the match?


----------



## CharliePrince

I LOVE SETH ROLLINS!!!

Roman Reigns rules but damn, SETH IS AWESOME


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

They hadn't even touched and the crowd were chanting This is Awesome

Finally a storyline they've got right


----------



## birthday_massacre

The first hour of Raw hasn't been booked this tight in years.

They need to book like this every week


----------



## Tardbasher12

It's the exact same match.


----------



## Punkholic

This will be MOTN without a doubt! :mark:


----------



## VRsick

jeeeesus christ


----------



## King Gazza

Murph said:


> No matter what you think of him in-ring, Bray Wyatt so clearly 'gets it'. And that's what matters to Vince- not 'technical' wrestling skills or moves, but understanding psychology. There's a reason Bray Wyatt's first Wrestlemania match is going to be against John Cena.


Had to be a lad from Belfast speaking that much sense.

Completely agree, the man's a genius.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

This is awesome!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

ROLLINSSSSSS


----------



## Lok

Seth Rollins is a cat :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi

Damn, all of these guys are going to be stars. They all have it, aside from Rowan.


----------



## Poe7

Rollins is the man!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ROLLINS THE FUCKING GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcmmnx

Holy shit top baby face here folks.


----------



## LPPrince

ROLLINS YOU CRAZY MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Nuski

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman

Rollins is so fucking good.


----------



## LateTrain27

SETH FUCKING ROLLINS!!! :mark:


----------



## HOJO

ROLLINS GOING NONSTOP


----------



## TJC93

Rollins stop itttt wow, you know Reigns' smile is legit


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rollins is a fucking Godsend. Dude's absolutely nuts.


----------



## The Absolute

This fucking match! Already!! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Rollins will be big one day


----------



## 20083

ROLLINS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## thegame2432

it's remarkable Rollins keeps landing on his feet.


----------



## TripleG

The fuck Rollins! He is all over the place!!!


----------



## World's Best

ROLLINS :mark:

Dude is Jeff 2.0


----------



## El Capitano

Rollins is going to be over as fuck when he goes solo


----------



## Dirty Machine

Rollins is fucking awesome!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Rollins is da man


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: Rollins


----------



## Prayer Police

Rollins is the future


----------



## Lariat From Hell

SETH ROLLINS!


----------



## Timpatriot

This Raw so far is awesome, I briefly forgot about punk


----------



## Amber B

This motherfucker Rollins. My god. Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Snapdragon

Seth fucking Rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion

Rollins handling things.

Until Dean comes in.


----------



## hazuki

Seth Rollins is going to be a huge babyface. :mark:


----------



## cindel25

Rollins is a beast!


----------



## Freeloader

Was going great until Ambrose ruined it. Rollins looked good.


----------



## RyanPelley

Rollins tha God!


----------



## KingLobos

You punk fans are stupid as hell. 

Why would this crowd shit on the show when this is turning out to be ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS of the freaking year. Get off Punks dick for once and like something else.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Seth MF Rollins!


----------



## Peapod

Tyler Black is a god in the ring. Great show so far, no time for the crowd to be upset. WWE playing it down to a T.


----------



## PRODIGY

Seth fucking Rollins :mark:


----------



## Black

I feel like Reigns will end up spearing Ambrose once again.


----------



## truelove

holy fuck Rollins is fucking awesome


----------



## kokepepsi

Rollins next HBK 
I swear,,but BETTER
(not sure on mic talking in ring)


----------



## Arya Dark

*Chicago should love Rollins instead of Punk. :dino*


----------



## Punkholic

Great way to start the match! :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rollins doing the face. :marks


----------



## La Parka

Seth Rollins is just awesome


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Timpatriot said:


> This Raw so far is awesome, I briefly *forgot about punk*


WWE's job is done


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:favre another ad break...


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is amazing!


----------



## LKRocks

Rollins is fucking awesome.


----------



## Flawless Victory

SETH FUCKING ROLLINS!!! :mark:


----------



## Redzero

FUCK THE COMMERCIALS


----------



## Poe7

Love a good ad-break mid match.

Especially when it's an awesome match.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Rollins is gonna be huge.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Timpatriot said:


> This Raw so far is awesome, I briefly forgot about punk


WWE has pinned the CM Punk marks yet again.


----------



## Hammertron

thats why they call him the mechanitec..


----------



## checkcola

Seth getting some spotlight, very cool


----------



## Gezim

Seriously commerical again


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome show so far. Crowd hasn't been as annoying as I expected them to be and it's been full speed action and excitement from the beginning until now and it's just one hour. Can only imagine how epic Bryan/Batista will be.


----------



## Joker King

Bob the Jobber said:


> Reigns isn't taking what the fans perceive as Bryan's spot.


Would it've been any different if Reigns had won the rumble instead of Batista?


----------



## Freeloader

birthday_massacre said:


> The first hour of Raw hasn't been booked this tight in years.
> 
> They need to book like this every week


They only did it to fool Chicago to not hijack. 

And it worked like a charm. Chicago is lol tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rollin's is amazing....good fucking talent!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Saved_masses

what if cena came out to distract the Wyatt's hahahaha, crowd would go nuts :cena :cena2


----------



## CharliePrince

want to place bets Amber just had an orgasm with that display Seth put on?!


----------



## Griever11

Damn this is a great match! These commercials seriously need to hurry up and end already


----------



## BigEMartin

Peapod said:


> Tyler Black is a god in the ring. Great show so far, no time for the crowd to be upset. WWE playing it down to a T.


Why can't you just use his stage name? You're not cool for using his real name.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Rollins is the man, guy is going to be a star.


----------



## Brye

KingLobos said:


> You punk fans are stupid as hell.
> 
> Why would this crowd shit on the show when this is turning out to be ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS of the freaking year. Get off Punks dick for once and like something else.


Why do you literally always group everyone together into one generalized category?


----------



## Frico

Seth fucking Rollins.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Rollins going HAM!


----------



## gamegenie

when did white people start smoking Menthols.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Seth motherfucking Rollins


----------



## RatedR10

Rollins is so fucking sick. :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

NO. My stream just died.


----------



## 20083

Crazy sequence by Rollins!


----------



## Timpatriot

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> WWE's job is done


Fair play to them, here's still hoping though


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I wish WWE booked like they, you know, had to PLEASE THE FANS ALL THE TIME


----------



## Boots To Chests

World's Best said:


> ROLLINS :mark:
> 
> Dude is Jeff 2.0


No! Rollins can work!


----------



## Ledg

LOL the crowd is much louder during commercials. It's like they are not muting the audio there. 

Let's go Wyatts! Let's go Shield!


----------



## birthday_massacre

BigEMartin said:


> Why can't you just use his stage name? You're not cool for using his real name.


Tyler Black isn't even his real name :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Even Reigns couldn't hold in a smile after seeing Rollins GOATing all over the place.


----------



## connormurphy13

gamegenie said:


> when did white people start smoking Menthols.


When Black people made it cool :shaq2


----------



## The One Man Gang

Reigns totally marked out for Rollins too lol


----------



## Bad For Business

BigEMartin said:


> Why can't you just use his stage name? You're not cool for using his real name.


That's not his real name :lol


Just another stage name (Indies)


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Seth Rollins.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

BigEMartin said:


> Why can't you just use his stage name? You're not cool for using his real name.


It's not even his real name, that's his ROH name, his real name is Colby Lopez


----------



## Poe7

I'm starting to love Rollins more than Ambrose and Reigns.

The Shield are such an awesome team.


----------



## MBL

Seth Rollins is GOAT but he's going to get seriously injured one of these days jumping around like that. I worry for his knees.


----------



## Tardbasher12

CM Punk fans are looking like jobbers right now, WWE is pinning them clean.


----------



## King Gazza

Majority of smarks on the Internet call the crowd annoying and make fun of them, yet dick ride the product WWE produce in order to 'counter' said crowd. Ever consider that maybe voicing your opinion actually works?


----------



## BigEMartin

gamegenie said:


> when did white people start smoking Menthols.


1997


----------



## Freeloader




----------



## 20083

Rollins! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

hazuki said:


> Seth Rollins is going to be a huge babyface. :mark:


Yup just like justin gabriel


----------



## Valdarok

Seth Fucking Rollins!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE has pinned the CM Punk marks yet again.


Boy that's not going to get old after the sixth or seventh time.


----------



## Punkholic

Rollins is going to be a big babyface. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Fargerov

BigEMartin said:


> Why can't you just use his stage name? You're not cool for using his real name.


it's not even his real name though. makes it even stupider


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Even Reigns couldn't hold in a smile after seeing Rollins GOATing all over the place.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

REIGNS TIME IS NOW!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The split begins


----------



## KingLobos

The Shield are breaking up. HOLY SHIT


----------



## Amber B

This is amazing.


----------



## Stone Hot

Ok were back


----------



## Leather Rebel

The forum crash. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

Server sucks


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Superman punches for the soul.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Site went down?

Rollins don't go!


----------



## BarneyArmy

The split is happening.


----------



## PhilThePain

Seth Rollins forcing Reigns and Ambrose to work together :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi

THIS MATCH.


----------



## cindel25

Da fuck you doing Seth?!


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao This match though!


----------



## Dirty Machine

They're breaking up. Meh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

another 5 star match in the making

wow


----------



## Bad For Business

This match is fucking awesome


----------



## TJC93

Finally


----------



## Joseph92

Forum crashed for me


----------



## -XERO-

*R.I.P. The Shield*


----------



## Billy Kidman

Fuck me. This is insane.


----------



## El Capitano

Why make Rollins leave? 

And wtf just happened to the forum


----------



## Amber B

Shut up Michael. Fuck :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Crazy good match!


----------



## Gretchen

World's Best said:


> ROLLINS :mark:
> 
> Dude is Jeff 2.0


Rollins > Jeff Hardy


----------



## dan the marino

I DID NOT see Rollins being the one to walk out. That's surprising.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Shield implosion?

Shield/ Wyatts crashed the forum , or brought it to a crawl anyway. And yeah, I know Rollins is great and awesome to watch the Shield altogether are wonderful and all that but the Wyatts as a group are my fav team concept in eons so as long as they stay together a while longer, I’m happy. 
Oh, yeah - match is :mark: worthy.


----------



## Timpatriot

Seth is still there


----------



## Punkholic

Forum is finally back! Lol.


----------



## Tundra1988

holy shit best match of raw this year!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DAMNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## jcmmnx

These six are goating.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I've always hated that fucking "drop off the apron to break up a tag team" spot...


----------



## AngryConsumer

This. Is. Insane!


----------



## CharliePrince

THIS
IS
*AWESOME!*


----------



## Clique

Match is fucking insane


----------



## DGenerationMC

So, what? Reigns has to be Superman by himself? WTF


----------



## Arcade

Bodies everywhere.


----------



## un_pretti_er

That big boot to Ambrose from Harper ! Holy shit


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

FLIGHT


----------



## Dr. Jones

Talk about some forced spots


----------



## KingLobos

OMFG THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Bushmaster

Freeloader said:


>


I think we get it. You don't like the crowd. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader

Ambrose random flailing is rofl bad


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fucking fantastic match.


----------



## Stone Hot

WTF was that by Luke? hahahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: :mark: THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## SP103

This is what happens when WWE has to give a shit.


----------



## LPPrince

Rollins, walking out, telling the other two to settle their differences

Awesome


----------



## Black

whoa Seth... that spear onto the announcer's table tho :mark:


----------



## Death Rider

Wow rollins being the one to ditch the SHIELD is shocking. Awesome match


----------



## gamegenie

This match is the best match I've seen on RAW in years. Since the Attitude Era/Early Ruthless Aggression years.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Match is everywhere, a bit too much


----------



## Poe7

Another great match.


----------



## Amber B

Wow. Fucking wow.


----------



## almostfamous

SP103 said:


> This is what happens when WWE has to give a shit.


So true.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't believe they're splitting


----------



## The Absolute

Match of the Night. I expected the Shield to officially break up tonight. Guess not.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Match lives up to the hype.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Ambrose and Reigns working together. :mark:

fucking Seth.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

and they can't make RAW like this every week because......................?!?


----------



## Choke2Death

Not as good as Elimination Chamber, but epic match nonetheless. There's so much talent between the two teams.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Holy fucking tits, that match was just...


----------



## jcmmnx

Meh I hope this isn't it. Fucking great match we'll see where the booking goes.


----------



## TJC93

Rollins walking off is smart getting the 2 that always fall out to work together


----------



## CharliePrince

SHIELD vs WYATTS = PUT IT IN THE HALL OF FAME

NOW

N O W !!

goddamn that was orgasmic


----------



## Chrome

And now the split begins.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Did Bray ever make a tag?


----------



## Punkholic

What a fucking amazing match! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

How do you not give these six men a standing ovation?!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rollins making that match gold


----------



## The One Man Gang

Ambrose eats another pin.. :vince2


----------



## RatedR10

What a fucking match


----------



## KingLobos

This RAW is fucking great. 

A+ first hour IMO.


----------



## Clique

I TOLD YOU THIS WAS ARMAGEDDON!* I TOLD YOU*


----------



## RyanPelley

Awesome match.


----------



## dan the marino

It's pretty sad when the best first hour RAW has in years only happens so the fans don't crap on everything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Seth needs to be put down he's a bad dog that turned traitor.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Awesome Match


----------



## Luchini

Punk's the replacement Sheild member. :russo


----------



## Redwood

Match was pretty exciting. Real highlight was definitely that fan with the Wu-Tang shirt.


----------



## FenceMan

CM Who??


----------



## Ham and Egger

I never rate matches but this was a ***** match. Wow I hadn't marked out in a much in such a long time. That was an amazing wrestling match.


----------



## LKRocks

Rollins was getting more over than Reigns as a face.

Turn him heel.


----------



## Waffelz

Was Bray even legal man?


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I lost my smile :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Giving Rollins some character development FINALLY. I like it. Can't wait to see what happens next. Only storyline I give a fuck about.


----------



## Tardbasher12

CM Punk fans forgot about CM Punk... in Chicago. WWE 5-0 CM Punk


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good match, but incredible booking here. When WWE do the thing's right, they're really good. :clap


----------



## Gretchen

Rollins is a natural face. More likable than Reigns, and more likable than Ambrose, b/c Ambrose is one of those guys meant to always be a heel.


----------



## Stad

That sell by Ambrose on the big boot :banderas


----------



## FITZ

I'm hoping that was a "I'm sick of this shit between you 2. Work it out!" and not a "The Shield is splitting up moment."


----------



## LateTrain27

Another quality match between The Shield and The Wyatts. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

And that sets up Ambrose vs Reigns vs Rollins at WM


----------



## World's Best

The One Man Gang said:


> Ambrose eats another pin.. :vince2



Of course. Better him than Reigns or Rollins.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Punkholic

What a fucking amazing match! :clap


----------



## TJC93

The storytelling


----------



## checkcola

Dean is just a crazy guy who doesn't know better, Seth knew what he was doing, very cool angle


----------



## Amber B

Those layers. All the fucking layers within the Shield. Beautiful.


----------



## gamegenie

volt28 said:


> Match is everywhere, a bit too much


a bit too much? That is partly what made it great. I wish it lasted longer.


----------



## xD7oom

GOATista :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

*MUTE*


----------



## jcmmnx

They should really run Shield/Wyatts at Mania [email protected]#k everything else.


----------



## The Rusk

I don't know how WWE plans to follow up this first hour tonight. Show has been awesome!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> Giving Rollins some character development FINALLY. I like it. Can't wait to see what happens next. Only storyline I give a fuck about.


This. Great showing overall.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

LMAO THIS is the batista we needed!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Raw is getting an A+ for quality this first hour.


----------



## truelove

makes no sense for Seth to ditch this amazing match.. RIP Shield


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And holy shit at Rollins.


----------



## King Gimp

lol dave


----------



## Boots To Chests

You do not disrespect the # YESMOVEMENT


----------



## TripleG

Batista turning heel.


----------



## SP103

Now their problem is they have to fill another 90 minutes with the B stars until YES. 

They are in trouble now..


----------



## Gretchen

Fuck off Botchtista.


----------



## Sheikybaby

its too early to split the shield


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I'm in awe of that match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Of course Batista is cutting a back stage promo so they can cut out all the crowd noise


----------



## imonaplain

Ambrose legit took an absolute beating tonight!


----------



## xdryza

Batista is here! All 2 of you should start cheering now!


----------



## The Absolute

See, WWE? This is what happens when you actually try.


----------



## El Capitano

Yes Batista it's amazing people like yourself are counting as wrestlers these days


----------



## Prayer Police

Why does Dave look like he's gonna cry?


----------



## KingLobos

This is what made the AE great.

SHORT fast paced matches. 

And storylines. Not 30 minute mid card matches that bore the arenas.


----------



## checkcola

Batista's promo sucks, seriously, bad line reading


----------



## Frico

Did. Not. See. That. Coming. This is going to be interesting as hell. Amazing match again. This was all Seth though. From beginning to end.


----------



## RyanPelley

What a boring jackass.


----------



## Death Rider

"These guys read too many comic books and watch too many movies"

You are in a comic book movie you fucking idiot.


----------



## Freeloader

DUMB FANS DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO CHANT - LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion

Literally the most low-key interview ever by Batista.


----------



## Fissiks

truelove said:


> makes no sense for Seth to ditch this amazing match.. RIP Shield


they sold it on commentary. he was the glue and now it's gone.


----------



## #Mark

TripleG said:


> Batista turning heel.


He turned heel last friday.


----------



## Stone Hot

Smart WWE smart smart smart. Have Batista cut a promo backstage.


----------



## Punkholic

That Batista/Bryan match is going to be interesting. Let's see how the crowd reacts to both of them.


----------



## the_final_task82

250+ pages in just over one hour. Is this a record?


----------



## World's Best

#DealWithIt

Big Dave has spoken!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Choke2Death said:


> Awesome show so far. Crowd hasn't been as annoying as I expected them to be and it's been full speed action and excitement from the beginning until now and it's just one hour. Can only imagine how epic Bryan/Batista will be.


I really don't know what people were expecting, that Hi-Jack Raw shit wasn't cosigned by the entire group of fans in attendance. Simple case of Punk marks & Punk haters acting like children & making things out to be bigger then they really are.

Batista speaking the language of all the baiters on the website. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why is WWE saying this is the first time for Bryan-Batista? Revisionist history WTF


----------



## BarneyArmy

TripleG said:


> Batista turning heel.


He did already on Smackdown.


----------



## AnalBleeding

i wonder if batista is gonna boo the crowd back today when they boo him


----------



## Amber B

I have to watch that again. Got damn.


----------



## Your_Solution

I know people have been saying this all along, but Batista is so much better as a heel and it isnt even close


----------



## PRODIGY

Renee wants some of Bootista.


----------



## etched Chaos

They're showing CM Punk in the 2k14 ads again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Batista said the fans read too many comics and watch too many movie and yet he's the guy starring in a comic book film? :fpalm


----------



## Eggs

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk fans forgot about CM Punk... in Chicago. WWE 5-0 CM Punk


Who cares, enjoy the match. They will resume being CM Punk Fans later.


----------



## Pacmanboi

COMMENCE THE PUNK CHANTS.


----------



## King Gimp

Renee wants Big Dave's D. She is sooo wet. ti


----------



## jcmmnx

RhodesForWHC said:


> Rollins > Jeff Hardy


more like Rollins>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Jeff Hardy


----------



## Arrogant Mog

If Batista beats bryan tonight fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm sorry but the Shield is the best trio in the past decade.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rollins is following the pattern of Bryan and Cesaro in being a guy getting super over simply by being fucking incredible.


----------



## kariverson

Now that was the best match on free TV for like years!


----------



## Joker King

:ti this crowd is embarrassing! can't even boo batista anymore and those faint desperate CM punk chants? fpam


----------



## TJC93

As if we've only had an hour, the show could finish now and i'd be perfectly fine with the show overall


----------



## CharliePrince

tonight's match > match at elimination chamber

and BOTH were 5* matches!

i love Seth's twist.. goddamn that was unexpected

and then to see ambrose and reigns go ballistic on wyatts

I AM ORGASMING!!


----------



## xD7oom

"Yes chants are dumbest thing I have ever seen I my life"
Fucking true.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Rollins is following the pattern of Bryan and Cesaro in being a guy getting super over simply by being fucking incredible.


----------



## Punkholic

I'll watch that Wyatts/Shield match again. Incredible. Props to all participants. :clap


----------



## CharliePrince

tonight's match > match at elimination chamber

and BOTH were 5* matches!

i love Seth's twist.. goddamn that was unexpected

and then to see ambrose and reigns go ballistic on wyatts

I AM ORGASMING!!


----------



## Snapdragon

Good pop for Emma


----------



## TripleG

I can't believe this is a feud.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Emmalution is a mystery....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Can't even hijack an Emma match :ti


----------



## The Absolute

Our first "We Want Ziggler" chant of the night.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Whats up with the forum and Punks not even returned yet!


----------



## Hammertron

i enjoy emmas bum


----------



## birthday_massacre

ziggler chants
maybe he will get a win tonight


----------



## KnowYourRole

Just bring up Paige and let Emma wrestle her for 5 minutes every week.


----------



## Dirty Machine

We Want Ziggler chant.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> I have to watch that again. Got damn.


Yes.


----------



## gamegenie

Sound like the crowd was chanting "WE WANT CENA!"


----------



## RyanPelley

Santino is such a fucking moron. But Emma is just silly. Change that music though plz.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good lord they're chanting "We Want Ziggler". And Emma is totally fuckable.


----------



## KuritaDavion

JBL completely burying the dance.

As he should.


----------



## xD7oom

Oh no


----------



## cavs25

We want Ziggler chants


----------



## cmccredden

LOL @ the crowd booing santino's and emmas high five bit.


----------



## Gretchen

We want Ziggler chants! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:ti @ this fuckery


----------



## Pacmanboi

We want Ziggler chants!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Couldn't keep the crowd happy forever :lol

Good job for lasting this long though, WWE.


----------



## dan the marino

That was the best first our RAW has had in a long time, possibly the best 8-9 hour too. 

It was bound to end eventually.


----------



## FCP

<3 Chicago. WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## Robbyfude

Anyone else experiencing the site going down?


----------



## Tardbasher12

CM Punk? Who's that?
















Lol @ Fans doing the Emma dance.


----------



## KingLobos

If RAW was still 2 hours crap like this wouldn't be on the show.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Not a good idea to put this match here.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ITs pretty shitty Emma is a very good wrestler and they have to make her a fool.


----------



## Fargerov

Wow this crowd is just shitting on everything

unk2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Summer and Emma, sitting in a tree. Kissing while I play with my pee-pee. :curry2


----------



## Xobeh

This is bad but the commentary makes it far too bad


----------



## Billy Kidman

I gotta say, I actually don't mind this feud.. (I know, I know)


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on [email protected]!


----------



## Punkholic

"Do you hear the WWE Universe? They're saying they want Cena!"

:lawler


----------



## Lok

EMMA! and that submission!


----------



## Amber B

That win.
That Emma Lock.
That bass line


----------



## VRsick

/facepalm god this is painful


----------



## O' Death

Forum was out for me for 15 minutes

Thank god the short bus shit is over for now.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Fuck Emma's character because the girl can go in the ring.


----------



## Snapdragon

birthday_massacre said:


> ITs pretty shitty Emma is a very good wrestler and they have to make her a fool.


This is her same character from NXT


----------



## SP103

That .gif of Reigns knee should include the two retard kids clapping sarcastically afterwards.


----------



## Gretchen

Emma's gimmick is fucking trash.


----------



## AnalBleeding

brock needs to come out and F-5 emma. this dance thing is cringeworthy

only 8 yr olds find it funny


----------



## Bookockey

DGenerationMC said:


> Good lord they're chanting "We Want Ziggler". And Emma is totally fuckable.


 Both girls make me wish for the days of skimpier costumes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh no that damn trombone shit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sheamus vs Christian, oh this match is going to get shitted on big time


----------



## ShaWWE

Emma's dance looks like a special version of the Nazi salute.


----------



## Stad

Emma is already over with her dance :lmao

EMMALUTION


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A solid first hour booked. 2nd hour and we're given Fandango and Santino dung


----------



## BarneyArmy

Fuck that shit and give us Paige v AJ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Tonight this forum is a 4/10


----------



## Poe7

Fucking arseholes. The pair of them.


----------



## Pacmanboi

CAN THEY BOO THE SHIT OUT OF THIS?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Retardation dance.


----------



## #Mark

The entire 9-10 hour is complete filler.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Yep, would bang Emma.


----------



## gamegenie

RyanPelley said:


> Santino is such a fucking moron. But Emma is just silly. Change that music though plz.


Don't change a thing.


----------



## PunkShoot

EMMA is fucking hilarious


----------



## TJC93

The Chicago crowd is too cool and manly to laugh at this unk2


----------



## Sheikybaby

HAHA Batista was bang on


----------



## Punkholic

I'll watch that Wyatts/Shield match again. Incredible. Props to all participants. :clap


----------



## Robbyfude

Christian going to job again i guess.....


----------



## The Absolute

This hijacking isn't going so well. If they have any decency, they'll shit all over Sheamus/Christian.


----------



## Choke2Death

Sheamus vs Christian for the millionth time? Yeah, that's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Redzero

This match now.... FUCK


----------



## King Gimp

O' Death said:


> Forum was out for me for 15 minutes
> 
> Thank god the short bus shit is over for now.


Weird, died for me as well.


----------



## LKRocks

Midcard hell


----------



## KuritaDavion

Do we really need a best of 21 between these two?


----------



## Bookockey

Pacmanboi said:


> Fuck Emma's character because the girl can go in the ring.


 The things I could do to her if I was allowed with 50 yards and she'd give me the time of day.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh well. No CM Punk tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Sheamus vs Christian again...and again...and again.


----------



## KingLobos

Oh no, please don't give these two 15+ minutes. I beg of you. The boringness is off the charts.


----------



## Stad

EMMA TOP 5 DIVA OF ALL TIME.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

SHEAMUS/CHRISTIAN EVERY FUCKING WEEK.


----------



## BigEMartin

Get christian off my tv pls


----------



## PRODIGY

Got dammit when will I get to see DAT PAIGE on Monday nights?


----------



## cavs25

Oh this show is going downhill so quickly


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well at least Emma can go in the ring. And fuck, fucking forum stopping working for me.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sheamus vs Christian, again. But the first hour was so amazing.


----------



## dan the marino

I'm pretty sure the bookers getting their storyline from the WWE 2k14 video game when it comes to writing this Christian/Seamus feud.


----------



## sandsaro

They should send out Cesaro for another match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is where the crowd will hijack the show. Sheamus vs Christian? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FCP

Y2-Jerk said:


> Tonight this forum is a 4/10


:clap


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Filler


----------



## Boots To Chests

AnalBleeding said:


> Emmalution is a mystery....


Full of change that no one sees.


----------



## Tardbasher12

If the fans chant for Sheamus and Christian, WWE will go 8-0 against CM Punk fans.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Couldn't give a fuck about this crap match up. Hope the crowd does something that make it worth watching.


----------



## Dirty Machine

This match again? fpalm


----------



## BookingBad

chargebeam said:


> Oh well. No CM Punk tonight.


Not over yet, but it's looking bad.


----------



## Aficionado

People slowly but surely warming up to Emma. Too much charm to not like her.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Aren't they gonna wrestle at Mania? Then what's the point of them wrestling 15 fucking times before then? Oh, and let the hijacking begin!


----------



## Hammertron

id rather watch emma wrestle than sheamus,


----------



## Fargerov

Surely they won't do Sheamus/Christian at WrestleMania. They've already been facing each other every week for like a month.


----------



## Punkholic

This match? AGAIN?! fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This crowd is nowhere near as rowdy as I thought they'd be. Which could be a good thing when you look at how good the first hour was.


----------



## SP103

This show went so balls out off the wall in the first hour to crush the Punk Revolution it's now gassed like Botchtista after 3 minutes.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Fuck sake, not this match again


----------



## Gretchen

Tardbasher12 said:


> If the fans chant for Sheamus and Christian, WWE will go 8-0 against CM Punk fans.


How many times are you going to post this?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sheamus to overcome the odds against the invincible Captain Jobrisma.


----------



## Jmacz

Ham and Egger said:


> This is where the crowd will hijack the show. Sheamus vs Christian? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



I was thinking the same thing before the last match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fargerov said:


> Surely they won't do Sheamus/Christian at WrestleMania. They've already been facing each other every week for like a month.


They can as long as its the pre show match. :lol


----------



## mgman

Honestly, the Shield feuding with the Wyatts during the Shield's fallout was the worst choice. Both teams have a very interesting contrast and chemistry; them fighting each other while in their prime would have been some of the best entertainment. Both teams were being built up as all-powerful and nearly unstoppable. Now we can't truly see which team is superior, as all of the Wyatts' victories have been due to problems within the shield. I'm not saying the shield shouldn't progress in their storyline, but why the hell did they choose it to happen during an awesome feud?


----------



## BigEMartin

If Cm Punk is coming back its in the main event to insert himself in a triple threat match at mania with orton and bootista.


----------



## TheStig

Well it was bound to go downhill from here


----------



## xD7oom

Fuck Emma.


----------



## Gezim

I hope they completely shit on these guys


----------



## FITZ

I hope they keep this match quick. There's a chance the crowd reacts poorly to this and I really don't think either guy deserves it.


----------



## LateTrain27

Emma deserves better than this crap with Santino... unk2


----------



## Poe7

Hopefully Christian puts some effort in - great worker when he can be arsed.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*If you close your eyes, Your life, a naked truth revealed!

Dreams you never lived and scars never healed!*

:christian


----------



## bme

Said this so many times..

"Give the crowd a match/show they wanna see and they won't chant"

Funny it took some chants for the company to gives us quality.

And of course the crowd chants during the crap mixed tag match lmao.



Robbyfude said:


> Anyone else experiencing the site going down?


Yep couple of times.
Gave up during the shield/Wyatt match


----------



## BookingBad

Dirty Machine said:


> This match again? fpalm


BookingBad at its finest!


----------



## GothicBohemian

And we’re back…for now, anyway. So this Emma/Summer Rae feud is a thing, is it? That’s nice. 

Is it just me or is the show moving really, REALLY fast tonight with matches packed in one after the other? Good matches, for the most part, but rushed together so that if you look away for a second, the show has already moved on. 

(back to Shield/Wyatts for a sec; I am such a Wyatt family mark. It really is sad how much joy I get out of watching all the theatrics in their presentation.)


----------



## Waffelz

Choke2Death said:


> Sheamus vs Christian for the millionth time? Yeah, that's gonna be interesting.


Holy shit. I expected you to say this will be great.

Woohoo. We both hate the same tjong!


----------



## KingLobos

15+ minute for Sheamus to win with brogue kick. So predictable.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Tardbasher12 said:


> If the fans chant for Sheamus and Christian, WWE will go 8-0 against CM Punk fans.


Nothing like running the joke into the ground over and over.


----------



## Redzero

Where is the "Face of the WWE"? such a coward


----------



## Punkholic

I wonder if the crowd will hijack this match. Seems like the perfect target.


----------



## birthday_massacre

mgman said:


> Honestly, the Shield feuding with the Wyatts during the Shield's fallout was the worst choice. Both teams have a very interesting contrast and chemistry; them fighting each other while in their prime would have been some of the best entertainment. Both teams were being built up as all-powerful and nearly unstoppable. Now we can't truly see which team is superior, as all of the Wyatts' victories have been due to problems within the shield. I'm not saying the shield shouldn't progress in their storyline, but why the hell did they choose it to happen during an awesome feud?


No it makes the most sense, they have to make Bray look strong going ito facing Cena.

So why not let him get pitfalls to make him look strong, and at the same time break up the shield.

Its actually one of the smarter bookings by the WWE


----------



## BigEMartin

Legasee said:


> Got dammit when will I get to see DAT PAIGE on Monday nights?


When her accent isn't so thick.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sheamus vs Christian? IT HAPPENS A WEEK AGO, SO NO ONE REMEMBERS. :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk

xD7oom said:


> Fuck Emma.


If only, but for now I shall put it on my bucket list


----------



## checkcola

Well, if any match is going to get highjacked, I think this one would be it


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wheres the guest host.

:lol


----------



## Terminator GR

I still cant believe they are going with Batista vs Orton at Mania, something's gotta give here.


----------



## WhyMe123

CM Punk is not there tonight. he's probably out drinking


----------



## JoMoxRKO

slut slut slut!


----------



## xdryza

RhodesForWHC said:


> How many times are you going to post this?


Until someone gives him the attention he needs. Sadly, you gave it to him.


----------



## Bookockey

xD7oom said:


> Fuck Emma.


Consider it done. I'm on it.


----------



## Awesome 1

Mmmmmm Emma.....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I'm betting we get a few JBL/Jerry chants during this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> I wonder if the crowd will hijack this match. Seems like the perfect target.


It will be, this is going to be the typical 930 15 minute boring match in the middle of the show.

Its primed to get hijacked since no one cares about either wrestler.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao This network commercial with Steph.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Steph, if Andre was your friend like Big Show did you tell him he was going to die early too?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Don't you mean the Big Show was your friend, Steph?


----------



## BigPawr

Only way to keep this going is Christian v Sheamus ECW style slug match. Break the announcer table again.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Do you hear this Stephanie Mac Network commercial? :lol


----------



## Amber B

Like daddy banging a corpse and granddaddy tonguing Stratus?

Those family memories.


----------



## Osize10

I want Emma


----------



## -XERO-

*Steph, you so fine.*


----------



## SP103

Hey Kids watch daddy smash the heads of other guys with a Sledgehammer then bury everyone!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Im sure you could show your daughters even before the Network.


----------



## mgman

birthday_massacre said:


> No it makes the most sense, they have to make Bray look strong going ito facing Cena.
> 
> So why not let him get pitfalls to make him look strong, and at the same time break up the shield.
> 
> Its actually one of the smarter bookings by the WWE


I don't see Bray Wyatt looking strong by winning over a team that can't get along. They could easily focus on him looking strong in singles matches, or by having him dominate in actual team matches. All I see is him being opportunistic to strike when his opponent teams are fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## Choke2Death

Waffelz said:


> Holy shit. I expected you to say this will be great.
> 
> Woohoo. We both hate the same tjong!


I like both Sheamus and Christian but this is just repetitive and boring. They had a match on Smackdown two weeks ago, then again at Raw last week, and now a third time.

If they are supposed to have a Wrestlemania match, then do something else instead of the same fucking match. It's like they intentionally shit on Christian by having his "feuds" consist of the same match over and over again. At least with Del Rio the title wasn't on the line in their TV matches.


----------



## Death Rider

RhodesForWHC said:


> How many times are you going to post this?


As many times as WWE will repeat this match would be my guess


----------



## chineman33

xD7oom said:


> Fuck Emma.




Edgy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

There goes Christian looking for the one or two fans he has left


----------



## gamegenie

Stephanie I hope your daughters ask about who that bodyguard woman is who's accompanying Triple H wherever he goes.


----------



## KingLobos

Oh no, I hate both of these jobbers theme songs. So awful.


----------



## Redzero

Fuck Christian and Fella


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Who do Christian be looking for?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel

Fuck, they use ANY possibility to make HHH looks like a big guy. fpalm


----------



## Evilerk

Steph talking about passions and erupting..that's one hot network


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bookockey said:


> Consider it done. I'm on it.


Oh no you don't motherfucker. That's my ass to conquer! :woolcock


----------



## Secueritae

Amber B said:


> Like daddy banging a corpse and granddaddy tonguing Stratus?
> 
> Those family memories.


Or how Mommy and Daddy got married in Vegas


----------



## Punkholic

Sheamus getting booed. :lmao


----------



## BigSillyFool

LateTrain27 said:


> Emma deserves better than this crap with Santino... unk2


Very true, and after such a hot 1st hour that was always gonna kinda bomb. Oh well, 15 minute Sheamus/Christian shitfest incoming. I'm off out to smoke this thing I've had rolled up for the last hour or so.


----------



## LPPrince

Part of the crowd is booing Sheamus


----------



## Tardbasher12

Sheamus gets his titantron started before Christian is even inside the ring.


----------



## TripleG

Haven't we seen this match already?


----------



## The Absolute

Please God. If you're up there, make this crowd shit all over this match. Please.


----------



## xdryza

Christian can't even get a reaction in Chicago. Just retire, man.


----------



## connormurphy13

The great white fella out to kick the skinny canadian's arse again bama3


----------



## AnalBleeding

lmfao vince is feeding em insults to jim ross since jim ross revealed the vince sharted


----------



## TJC93

This isn't going to be pretty


----------



## mansofa

what the fuck does christian chat about on his entrance? no one is listening


----------



## Gretchen

"We want Ziggler!" chants throughout this upcoming likely boring ass match pls. :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Even in front of this super hot and smark heavy crowd, Christian comes out to near crickets. Poor fella.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Evilerk said:


> Steph talking about passions and erupting..that's one hot network


WWE Network Playboy edition :draper2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I wonder if JBL will say the 'Just Close Your Eyes' in Christian's theme is a disclaimer for his looks.


----------



## Bookockey

gamegenie said:


> Stephanie I hope your daughters ask about who that bodyguard woman is who's accompanying Triple H wherever he goes.


 I legit LOL'd at that.


----------



## Punkholic

Ready for the crowd to hijack this match?


----------



## Jmacz

Oh god its already starting.


----------



## genocide_cutter

And the crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## Amber B

Fuck off with the chants. Jeez. He walked out- he wasn't fired.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Come on, Chicago. Start a Colt Cabana chant or something.


----------



## Timpatriot

Another 10 second punk chant


----------



## BarneyArmy

Really hope we get Punk.


----------



## Punked Up

We're getting this at Mania folks, get used to it.

Could do worse for the undercard to be honest.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Punk chants are dying fast.


----------



## elo

CM Punk chants before the match even starts

:lmao


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Lawler can't even get ethnic stereotypes right. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Lok

Lawler drinking? :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel




----------



## PRODIGY

Just give it up King. Stop talking please!


----------



## sliplink

Shit, I hoped for an early double-countout, but they went back in the ring.


----------



## StaindFlame

dat stereotype.


----------



## SP103

gamegenie said:


> Stephanie I hope your daughters ask about who that bodyguard woman is who's accompanying Triple H wherever he goes.


"Mommy, did daddy have a boyfriend before you got married"?


----------



## Silent KEEL

Pittsburgh did a better job at hi-jacking the Rumble for Bryan than Chicago can do for Punk, kind of pathetic.


----------



## Banez

Fargerov said:


> Surely they won't do Sheamus/Christian at WrestleMania. They've already been facing each other every week for like a month.


Sheamus vs. Christian FIRST TIME EVER AT WRESTLEMANIA! Guaranteed to happen lol


----------



## Punkholic

Damn, crowd is dead for this match.


----------



## gamegenie

birthday_massacre said:


> There goes Christian looking for the one or two fans he has left


that's cold. 

sad but true. :side:


----------



## TJC93

This crowd is so boring, yeah they're noisy but damn do something different you boring fucks


----------



## DGenerationMC

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wonder if JBL will say the 'Just Close Your Eyes' in Christian's theme is a disclaimer for his looks.


----------



## Bookockey

They are letting these guy audible more tonight.


----------



## Poe7

Christian always looks yellow when fighting Sheamus.

Might be because he's so white, but still.


----------



## Eulonzo

Now would be the perfect time to do the random chants.


----------



## Gretchen

Crowd is tired after that hour of packed action, can't even get another Ziggler chant going.


----------



## KingLobos

BORING


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao This hijacking overall is a fail. I expected so much more out of this crowd. I guess I'll have to wait till the night after Wrestlemania to see a real hijacking.


----------



## Boots To Chests

DGenerationMC said:


> Oh no you don't motherfucker. That's my ass to conquer! :woolcock


Bruh please. She has already gone black and my attack ain't so whack so as to make her go back.


----------



## Vårmakos

safe to say that wwe is muting the chants


----------



## Pacmanboi

*yawn*


----------



## TNA is Here

What's this point of this damn feud? It keeps going and going and going and nobody cares. It's like Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson except worse. 

Also I think it makes Sheamus looks bad having so much difficulty beating this thin, old, yellow guy.


----------



## checkcola

So, Ziggler has fallen so far, he's sort of like Ryder now with these random We Want Ziggler chants that show up from time time, and when he does appear, he jobs in a very quick match


----------



## Gezim

This show has sucked ass. Besides shield/wyatts


----------



## Laserblast

These guys are talented workers but nothing about this is compelling or interesting.


----------



## Tardbasher12

The Chicago crowd is still gassed, it seems.


----------



## layeth87smack

boooooorrinnggg boooorrrinngggggg


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Dat Hijack :ti


----------



## LPPrince

Crowd is completely disinterested in Sheamus/Christian


----------



## Punkholic

Crowd is tired. Gotta rest their lungs for the Bryan/Batista match.


----------



## O' Death

Near identical match to the last between these two..and the one before that and before that and so on.


----------



## Pronk25

unDASHING said:


> safe to say that wwe is muting the chants


that doesn't happen.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

What is the point of this match?


----------



## Eulonzo

Laserblast said:


> These guys are talented workers but nothing about this is compelling or interesting.


Exactly.

And considering Sheamus has been a victim of a crowd that gives no fuck about your match, I doubt he cares.


----------



## Aficionado

The crowd is just recharging. The last half hour will probably pick up again.


----------



## xD7oom

End this match plz


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Ouch on that fall.


----------



## SP103

Gezim said:


> This show has sucked ass. Besides shield/wyatts


----------



## birthday_massacre

was that a botch or was christian supposed to miss lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Sheamus pulling a Samoa Joe with that nonchalant dodge of Christian's dive. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol outside of Shield/Wyatts and the Heyman promo, this show has sucked.


----------



## Bookockey

WTF did Christian just do? Nobody was there to start with.


----------



## JhnCna619

This crowd is terrible. I was expecting more.


----------



## TJC93

Oh another Punk chant, how original


----------



## LateTrain27

Sheamus just stepping out of the way of Christian's dive made me really LOL for some reason.


----------



## LPPrince

CM Punk chants start up again, shocker really


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

those cm punk chants die like immediately they dont fade out


hmmm


----------



## Punkholic

Crowd couldn't give two shits about this match. End it already, please.


----------



## Gretchen

This match is boring as fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

_Nice_ that commentary just thinks of Ireland as a bunch of alcoholics


----------



## The One Man Gang

are they going for a record for commercials during matches tonight?


----------



## checkcola

Hah. perfect time to go to break when crowd finally works up a CM Punk chant


----------



## Tardbasher12

If CM Punk doesn't return in the main event (which I suspect will happen, most stars have been shown), then he's never coming back.


----------



## The Absolute

I don't know which is more disappointing: this match or this crowd.


----------



## Dirty Machine

These two have terrible chemistry.


----------



## PaulHBK

Royal Rumble crowd 1000000000 > tonights crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I just noticed the table was fixed.

More interesting than this match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel

This crowd gets tired faster than :batista3.


----------



## BarneyArmy

We need Punk to save this show.


----------



## O' Death

whew...thank god for this commercial, I was seriously starting to drift off to sleep there


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Nate Robinson? Indy midget :batista2


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Booooooooring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

And they go to commercial........with Sheamus and Christian playing tag around the fuckin announce table.


----------



## PRODIGY

InFamous Second Son :banderas


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Lol @ JBL saying "Why do we not have a Spanish announcers table?"

I think it'll be hilarious if the table gets wrecked again.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JhnCna619 said:


> This crowd is terrible. I was expecting more.


Like what?


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan

The Absolute said:


> I don't know which is more disappointing: this match or this crowd.


You complain so damn much damnit, just shut the hell up and watch.


----------



## ironcladd1

STFU with the Punk chants already.


----------



## LKRocks

Vince should hire CP Munk.


----------



## KingLobos

Typical PG era match. Pointless feud, no story. Done time and time again.


----------



## Timpatriot

Tardbasher12 said:


> If CM Punk doesn't return in the main event (which I suspect will happen, most stars have been shown), then he's never coming back.


Well certainly not in 2014.


----------



## thegockster

IF IT EVER NEEDED PROVEN, TONIGHT HAS PROVED HEYMAN IS THE GREATEST ON THE STICK, HE HAS SINGLED HANDILY SILENT CHICAGO


----------



## hou713

The show has to close with Punk, anything less falls short...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Legasee said:


> InFamous Second Son :banderas


:banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

kid with the belt and sideburns cracks me upppp


----------



## mgman

Just bring back Chip Munk Punk already!


----------



## SovereignVA

This match is so LOL-worthy

1) Christian doing a cross-body in the equivalent of real time slow-motion while Sheamus just sidesteps it.
2) Christian hiding ehind commentary right as we go to commercial.

:lmao


----------



## dizzylizzy87

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Like what?


Exactly fpalm


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan




----------



## KuritaDavion

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Like what?


I guess he wants people throwing molotov cocktails into the ring and people holding WWE wrestlers hostage until Punk shows up.


----------



## RyanPelley

So, that rebellious Raw Twitter account did a good job LOL.


----------



## checkcola

KingLobos said:


> Typical PG era match. Pointless feud, no story. Done time and time again.


Reminds me of when Orton was being punished and he had 'issues' with the likes of Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler


----------



## New World Order.

Holy fuck are their this many commercials all the time?

Feels like theres more commercials than airtime.


----------



## Punkholic

This match needs to end soon.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Holy fuck enough with the crowds, it's about the show , you guys seem to care more about what the fuck everyone is yelling than the actual wrestling.


----------



## Saved_masses

you know there hasn't been a Daniel Bryan chant yet i don't think?


----------



## cl_theo

SantinosBiggestFan said:


>


You realize they read off scripts right? It's as of people completely forget about kayfabe when it comes to wrestlers they hate.fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris

Who gives a fuck about Christian and Sheamus?


----------



## Dopeeey

LateTrain27 said:


> Sheamus just stepping out of the way of Christian's dive made me really LOL for some reason.


I saw that that was straight lolz :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Saved_masses said:


> you know there hasn't been a Daniel Bryan chant yet i don't think?


Yes there was.


----------



## Luchini

I know he has a wife but, that Chrissly guy is FLAMMING.


----------



## cindel25

What are they chanting?


----------



## LateTrain27

People are aware that just because the crowd isn't chanting 'CM Punk' for 3 hours doesn't mean they suck right?


----------



## Leather Rebel

New World Order. said:


> Holy fuck are their this many commercials all the time?
> 
> Feels like theres more commercials than airtime.


They have to regain the time they lost the first hour gettin tired the crowd. unk3


----------



## TNA is Here

I have trouble imagining a few sane people looking at each other in one room and thinking:"hey guys, you know what would be cool? A Christian-Sheamus feud!" "OMG, yes, dude you're brilliant!". And then the rest approving it.


----------



## Bad For Business

Saved_masses said:


> you know there hasn't been a Daniel Bryan chant yet i don't think?


I believe you're correct.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Can we get ADR to interfere in the match like we know he's going to and end this already.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

SantinosBiggestFan said:


> You complain so damn much damnit, just shut the hell up and watch.


Vince?


----------



## Omega_VIK

cl_theo said:


> You realize they read off scripts right? It's as of people completely forget about kayfabe when it comes to wrestlers they hate.fpalm


It's still a stupid comment to make regardless.


----------



## Poe7

Imagine if there was a drinking game to do with how many times Michael Cole says WWE App or WWE Network - you'd be completely arseholed in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Punkholic

SantinosBiggestFan said:


>


The irony. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103

I cannot wait for WWE to leave USA Network. What a shitty, SHITTY network of fucking garbage TV USA Network is.
Chrisley knows Best? Fuck yourself buddy. No wait I hope your daughter gets knocked up in episode 2 and gets canceled mid-season.


----------



## Kabraxal

Missed it so far... outside of the Shield that I've read was good in this forum already... miss anything?


----------



## jacobdaniel

Saved_masses said:


> you know there hasn't been a Daniel Bryan chant yet i don't think?


"We told you he wasn't over dammit!!!" :vince2 :HHH2


----------



## O' Death

Hey, Sheamus almost fell asleep too..

Hurry and end this one please. We've seen it before.


----------



## gamegenie

TJC93 said:


> Oh another Punk chant, how original


If we replace this Chicago RAW audience with Victoria TX RAW audience from 1998. 

The crowd would be overwhelming chanting AUSTIN! AUSTIN! AUSTIN! in hopes Stone Cold would come out and end their PG era nightmare.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

idek if this is legit


----------



## Arcade

TNA is Here said:


> I have trouble imagining a few sane people looking at each other in one room and thinking:"hey guys, you know what would be cool? A Christian-Sheamus feud!" "OMG, yes, dude you're brilliant!". And then the rest approving it.


Actually it would be a good feud if done correctly.


----------



## cavs25

Crowd is sleeping right now


----------



## Máscara Dorada

End this match!


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

I'm so surprised that many people in this forum actually believed that a twitter account would "hijack" the show.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Holy fuck enough with the crowds, it's about the show , you guys seem to care more about what the fuck everyone is yelling than the actual wrestling.


When the actual wrestling sucks, have to find something entertaining. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

SP103 said:


> I cannot wait for WWE to leave USA Network. What a shitty, SHITTY network of fucking garbage TV USA Network is.
> Chrisley knows Best? Fuck yourself buddy. No wait I hope your daughter gets knocked up in episode 2 and gets canceled mid-season.


Suits is a good show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

People at the show are saying the crowd is great, so why in the fuck are we not hearing it?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


The camera wouldn't have hit her in her kitchen.


----------



## BookingBad

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


Shes getting a good pay day just like Tyson used to say!


----------



## checkcola

cavs25 said:


> Crowd is sleeping right now


Piss break match, can't believe they thought Sheamus would be good enough for Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Pacmanboi

fuck this match is boring.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

cl_theo said:


> You realize they read off scripts right? It's as of people completely forget about kayfabe when it comes to wrestlers they hate.fpalm


It was still dumb for whoever wrote the script.


----------



## KingLobos

20 minutes my god


----------



## Jmacz

A very quiet "Colt Cabana" chant.


----------



## RyanPelley

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


REPOZT DIS IF U THNK SHE SHUD GIT MILEONS OF DOLLERS. 1 LIKE = 1 REPSECKT


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

cl_theo said:


> You realize they read off scripts right? It's as of people completely forget about kayfabe when it comes to wrestlers they hate.fpalm


Not sure if I should take serious your taking of it serious. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris

This is the literal definition of a filler fued.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Nothing against these two, on their own they’re great, but a little dull together tonight. I’m kinda waiting for this match to end already. 




New World Order. said:


> Holy fuck are their this many commercials all the time?
> 
> Feels like theres more commercials than airtime.


It’s distracting, isn’t it? I rarely watch live since I don’t feel like being up past midnight on Mondays, so I’d forgotten how many breaks there are when you can’t fast forward through them.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Holy fuck I wish WWE would do away with crowd lighting, it's so god damn annoying!


----------



## xD7oom

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


Shit


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

This match completely blows. I really need to realize watching the middle hour of RAW is a huge no-no. Always sucks.


----------



## Punkholic

Kabraxal said:


> Missed it so far... outside of the Shield that I've read was good in this forum already... miss anything?


From Wrestlinginc.com:



> - RAW kicks off with Michael Cole welcoming us. We go right to the ring and CM Punk's music hits to a huge pop. A huge Punk chant starts up as fans wait for Punk to come out. Instead, Paul Heyman comes out to boos.
> 
> Heyman hits the ring and the chants for Punk are deafening. Heyman holds the microphone out so we can hear, as if. Heyman says Punk deserves louder than that and they go crazy again. Heyman sits down in the middle of the ring like Punk once did. Heyman says he came here tonight to tell the story of a Paul Heyman Guy that was never truly wanted in WWE. A Paul Heyman Guy they thought was too small to main event WrestleMania. Heyman goes on and says they don't want him in WWE right now either. The Punk chants start up again. Heyman came here tonight to tell us the story of a Paul Heyman Guy who had the balls to say what nobody else has the balls to say. Heyman gets a big pop for Chicago. Heyman introduces himself and says this is his pipebomb about CM Punk.


Also, The Usos won the tag titles.


----------



## Redzero

This match is a fucking hell.


----------



## Stad

Please end this horrible match.


----------



## TNA is Here

End This! Please!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


Good job, Brock. fpalm

Brock and WWE gonna eat a BIG lawsuit.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Really, what this match can offer? Is already been done so many times...


----------



## JC00




----------



## Robbyfude

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit




Yeah... if a flying monitor hit her in the eye, her eye probably would be a bloody mess, not a black eye.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

this crowd is exhausted. You can hear them trying to catch their breath :lol


----------



## O' Death

ok, what's going on? They're muting it again or I've just been struck partially deaf...There wasn't any chants or pretty much anything going on except snores..wtf? Seriously?


----------



## checkcola

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Really, what this match can offer? Is already been done so many times...


They got three hours to fill


----------



## DGenerationMC

The crowd is bring this match down, yo for realz.


----------



## KuritaDavion

checkcola said:


> Piss break match, can't believe they thought Sheamus would be good enough for Bryan at Mania.


Sheamus is a good wrestler, it's just that they almost can never put him with people for feuds that click.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


Man, that looks nasty.


----------



## Moustache

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> People at the show are saying the crowd is great, so why in the fuck are we not hearing it?


The crowd is a lot louder on the App -- not sure why that is.

Anyway I think the plan was to burn them out with a hot first hour and it seems to have worked.


----------



## Punkholic

Please, WWE, end this match already, ffs!


----------



## sandsaro

let there guys wrestling for what feels like forever, but give Cesaro like a minute?

Vince - What were you thinking?


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## Amber B

No one gives a fuck about Kelly Rowland and Paprika. Stop this.


----------



## PRODIGY

Bob the Jobber said:


> The camera wouldn't have hit her in her kitchen.


So original. bama3


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

If Brock did hit that woman with the monitor I don't blame these fans for not going through with the "hijacking". They're scared shitless that Brocks gonna beat the crap out of them if they do.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm bored. Back to Strange Journey.


----------



## cmccredden

DashingRKO said:


> Shit


You could hear the crowd during the bit react to the hit and start chanting lawsuit. Yeah its probably legit. I hope wwe is doing as much damage control as they can with that lady or they are screwed.


----------



## genocide_cutter

This match still going on?


----------



## birthday_massacre

are they chanting pick it up?

now this is awful


----------



## bme

GothicBohemian said:


> Nothing against these two, on their own they’re great, but a little dull together tonight. I’m kinda waiting for this match to end already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s distracting, isn’t it? I rarely watch live since I don’t feel like being up past midnight on Mondays, so I’d forgotten how many breaks there are when you can’t fast forward through them.


Didn't realize how many commercials aired during a show till I got DVR.
They take up so much time.


----------



## SP103

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


This isn't real.

This is Awful chant is very real.


----------



## gamegenie

CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, THIS MATCH IS NOT AWESOME CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP


----------



## LPPrince

This is awful chants


----------



## Bookockey

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


 I hope if legit they don't take anything or say anything that blows a lawsuit. I'd be selling like Michaels did for Hogan and calling a shyster lawyer.


----------



## Bad For Business

This is awful chants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

This Is Awful chant. :hayden3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

"This Is Awful" :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619

This is awful chant. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## El Capitano

This match should be shown to insomniacs


----------



## BookingBad

This is awful! lmao


----------



## TJC93

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit



No way your eye goes like that till the next morning and how does a camera hit 2 people in the face at the same time


----------



## TripleG

Can this match just end already?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Was watching Bates Motel, they finally went to commercial and this SHIT match is still on?

:lmao


----------



## BTNH

Am I going crazy, or did I hear a small Chris Benoit chant ?


----------



## TNA is Here

This is like if Benoit vs Booker T "Best of 7" was booked by Bizaro.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

this is awful chants


----------



## KingLobos

This is awful

Christian sucks

LMFAO the chants


----------



## Jerichoholic274

As much as I love Christian, his matches with Sheamus are dreadful, their styles aren't compatible.


----------



## Stad

"They're chanting this is awesome!" :lawler


----------



## Pacmanboi

LOL This is awful chants.


----------



## Sheikybaby

this is awful


----------



## Poe7

CM Punk chants getting louder.


----------



## The Absolute

Can this match be over now?


----------



## connormurphy13

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


"I don't think there is anything particularly wrong in hitting a woman, though I don't recommend you do it the same way you hit a woman." -Sean Connery


:connery


----------



## Punkholic

"This is awful" chants. :lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay

I feel terrible for Christian. It's sad what he's been reduced to.


----------



## dan the marino

They pulled out all the big stops in the first hour. Now they're trying to put the crowd to sleep, just to be safe.


----------



## KakeRock

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


That black-eye is not from today. I can see it from the color


----------



## checkcola

I wish this is awful would be used more often


----------



## JAROTO

What a boring match!


----------



## LPPrince

The crowd is booing that both of them are still kicking out, rofl


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

"This is awful."

Imho this match is actually pretty damn good. Jfc, this crowd is horrible. I expected as much. I hope they bypass Chicago for a little while.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Those "this is awful" chants died instantly.


----------



## Timpatriot

End this match chants


----------



## Dirty Machine

Please end this match.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

NOT ANOTHER kickout.


----------



## O' Death

El Capitano said:


> This match should be shown to insomniacs


or sold as a cure for insomnia..

Boring chants now!


----------



## RDEvans

boring and end this match chants :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Not sure if real or fake... :side: The fuck?


----------



## AnalBleeding

i dont think an eye would black up that quickly. seems fake to me


----------



## why

christian... please retire


----------



## Bad For Business

Boring and End this match chants


----------



## gaz0301

This match has been on for too long now. Cut it and move on before the crowd completely turn on the show.


----------



## Nolo King

Listen to the crowd please.


----------



## BookingBad

Jack Thwagger said:


> "This is awful."
> 
> Imho this match is actually pretty damn good. Jfc, this crowd is horrible. I expected as much. I hope they bypass Chicago for a little while.


This match is a borefest.


----------



## Choke2Death

About time it's finished.


----------



## J-Coke

If you want to make it clear that you dont want to watch them, just be silent!


----------



## Flawless Victory

Boring, End This Match and This is awful chants....DAMN!!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Boring chants, this crowd is livening up.


----------



## Nige™

I wish this crowd would just shut the fuck up already, making me hate Punk.


----------



## checkcola

Put Big Show out there next, WWE!!!! hhAHAhaha


----------



## BarneyArmy

Thank god thats over.


----------



## Robbyfude

Lol is Christian ever going to get a win in this feud? Their matches last year i don't think he ever won a match against them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Those "this is awful" chants died instantly.


the audio guy made sure to cut the Mics


----------



## JC00

sandsaro said:


> let there guys wrestling for what feels like forever, but give Cesaro like a minute?
> 
> Vince - What were you thinking?




:HHH2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

and 0 fucks were given.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Jack Thwagger said:


> "This is awful."
> 
> Imho this match is actually pretty damn good. Jfc, this crowd is horrible. I expected as much. I hope they bypass Chicago for a little while.


That match got me tired quicker than an ASMR video. It was horrible, stop sugar coating.


----------



## Leather Rebel

And Sheamus wins again? Bullshit! If they're doing this match so many times, at least make Christian wins once!


----------



## KingLobos

I called this shitty match 20 pages back. 15 + minutes with a brogue kick victory for Sheamus. And now his shitty theme song plays. 

God dammit WWE. Why you do this?


----------



## Punkholic

Christian jobbing to Fella...again!


----------



## TNA is Here

Why is Sheamus having so much difficulties beating this out-of-shape old man? Even in his prime Christian could not have done that. Worst booking ever.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Eulonzo said:


> Not sure if real or fake... :side: The fuck?


:allen1 Someone is going to sue.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


What did Brock say to her after the promo? Nothing, she didn't listen the first time.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nige™ said:


> I wish this crowd would just shut the fuck up already, making me hate Punk.


I know, Sheamus overcoming the odds deserved better.


----------



## Aficionado

That match was far from awful. There is just a minimal amount of care involved and it suffers from it.


----------



## gamegenie

Im at the point now where I rather see Marvelous Marc Mero than Christian wrestle.


----------



## Redzero

LMAO at Cena promo.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

The match was decent at best but the crowd could really careless about Sheamus/Christian part 83947355493389739. 

Edit: then you have Christian lose AGAIN!! LMAO


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

I guess the "this is awful" chant should've started sooner to end the match


----------



## Jmacz

I feel like I heard a really quiet short Chirs Benoit chant before the this is awful/boring/end this match chants.


----------



## why

AnalBleeding said:


> i dont think an eye would black up that quickly. seems fake to me


exactly.


----------



## The Absolute

Hijack Raw's Twitter said:


> #ThisIsAwful Seriously, the crowd mics have been turned down. #CMPunk Well, maybe not. #RAW


I hope they destroy Cena when he comes out.


----------



## Timpatriot

With bryan and Batista being the main event, my hopes of punks return grew very slightly


----------



## LateTrain27

Scooby Doo Wrestlemania Ad! :mark:


----------



## ODRiley

When Brock threw that first monitor you could tell it was flying over the ring too far. You could see the crowd in front reacting to where the monitor was thrown. I was wondering if it hit someone.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Cena addresses the Wyatts again


----------



## ironcladd1

Punk should just do a one man show to make this crowd happy.

I'm sure that would be real entertaining.:cool2


----------



## AnalBleeding

Brock did hit a fan, but that picture of the black eye is fake.. not the fan he hit


----------



## Bad For Business

Chicago, please shit on Cena, i beg you, just get one fucking thing right.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Chicago does NOT deserve Christian vs Sheamus. That match was good. Maybe if they stopped being drunk smark idiots chanting for CM Punk who walked out on them and got into the match, they'd be enjoying it. What an awful crowd


----------



## thegockster

CENA TO GET SHIT ON


----------



## Robbyfude

Oh wut.....


----------



## Gretchen

"This is awful." chants :lol


----------



## gaz0301

ShowStopper said:


> Was watching Bates Motel, they finally went to commercial and this SHIT match is still on?
> 
> :lmao


If only they could have cut the adverts from the shield match and run it during that last match. 

I wouldn't even be mad!


----------



## DGenerationMC

So Kane is doing jobs for Scooby Doo now? WTF


----------



## Lok

Scooby Doo! :lol


----------



## Punkholic

That movie. :lmao


----------



## checkcola

The worlds greatest superstars? Brodus Clay, Miz, Sin Cara? Hmmm


----------



## SP103

Scooby Doo WWE Movie? 

I bet Sin Cara botches even in Cartoon form.


----------



## BTNH

Jmacz said:


> I feel like I heard a really quiet short Chirs Benoit chant before the this is awful/boring/end this match chants.


So did I..


----------



## dizzylizzy87

What was the purpose of that match?


----------



## The Absolute

Eulonzo said:


>


I did hear the crowd gasp when Lesnar threw the second monitor. I think this is legit. And the lawsuits will go a-flyin'!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

what

A WWE/Scooby Doo DVD

what


----------



## gamegenie

Scooby Doo and WWE, an usual combo.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

I have a strange desire to buy that movie


----------



## Saved_masses

Nige™ said:


> I wish this crowd would just shut the fuck up already, making me hate Punk.


what about the Bryan chants we've had for nearly a year? The crowd have a favourite and are chanting for him, I don't see the problem


----------



## birthday_massacre

ODRiley said:


> When Brock threw that first monitor you could tell it was flying over the ring too far. You could see the crowd in front reacting to where the monitor was thrown. I was wondering if it hit someone.


It did hit someone, just not the person in that twitter picture.


----------



## hbkmickfan

WWE Scooby Doo? I might watch that.


----------



## TNA is Here

dizzylizzy87 said:


> What was the purpose of that match?


Nobody knows.


----------



## TJC93

Guess you lot haven't seen many black eyes before


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Hopefully they can get the momentum going again. They had a great start, but these last 25 minutes have just been piss breaks and filler.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Cena comes out, grabs a mic and points it that the crowd and smiles.

I SURE DO LOVE THE RUCKUS CROWDS HERE IN CHICAGO


----------



## JC00

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Chicago does NOT deserve Christian vs Sheamus. That match was good. Maybe if they stopped being drunk smark idiots chanting for CM Punk who walked out on them and got into the match, they'd be enjoying it. What an awful crowd


That match sucked.


----------



## LateTrain27

I believe that Scooby Doo movie will be so cheesy and bad that I'll end up enjoying it.


----------



## BarneyArmy

So Punk to hit the GTS on Batista?


----------



## O' Death

KingLobos said:


> I called this shitty match 20 pages back. 15 + minutes with a brogue kick victory for Sheamus. And now his shitty theme song plays.
> 
> God dammit WWE. Why you do this?


yeah, i can verify you did indeed call it...But it was 20+ minutes..Geez, 20 minutes of this tired crap...

Between the short bus duo and this..I'm lucky I'm awake. I was practically jumping out of my chair at Wyatt/Shield, best damned match I'd seen in a while...now..zzzz


----------



## PRODIGY

DGenerationMC said:


> So Kane is doing jobs for Scooby Doo now? WTF


:lmao

Dat selling out!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jack Thwagger said:


> idek if this is legit


Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat. :brock


----------



## Punkholic

SP103 said:


> Scooby Doo WWE Movie?
> 
> I bet Sin Cara botches even in Cartoon form.


I bet he'll get injured in the movie.


----------



## Poe7

I'm not an expert on black eyes but I'm sure they take a bit longer than an hour to bruise?


----------



## cl_theo

A chris benoit chant lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

Show started good and now went to shit.


----------



## PhilThePain

Imagine going to Raw to see your hero CM Punk return in his hometown but then Paul Heyman comes out to his music instead and then just for good measure Brock Lesnar throws a monitor in your face.


----------



## Waffelz

Chicago have disappointed.


----------



## p862011

honestly no idea why the fans were shitting on that match it wasn't some motyc classic but i saw literally nothing bad about that match


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

So I guess in that Scooby-Doo movie, Scooby, Shaggy, Cena & the rest of the gang are gonna solve the "Case of the Missing Punk".


----------



## Omega_VIK

That unnecessarily shoe-horned in Scooby ad


----------



## WhyMe123

NYC or Philly crowds are much better!


----------



## Leather Rebel




----------



## gaz0301

Just remembered there is meant to be a guest host. What's the point of having Aaron Paul guest host, if the HOST hasn't appeard in the opening 2 hours!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sheamus the crowd killer


----------



## Sandow_hof

gamegenie said:


> Im at the point now where I rather see Marvelous Marc Mero than Christian wrestle.


Love the reference!! I would love to see a Christian get sable-bombed


----------



## Emotion Blur

PhilThePain said:


> Imagine going to Raw to see your hero CM Punk return in his hometown but then Paul Heyman comes out to his music instead and then just for good measure Brock Lesnar throws a monitor in your face.


I'd be gloating that I got a bruised eye from Brock Lesnar.


----------



## KingLobos

p862011 said:


> honestly no idea why the fans were shitting on that match it wasn't some motyc classic but i saw literally nothing bad about that match


fpalm


----------



## Timpatriot

And some more christian sheamus


----------



## BookingBad

Sheamus again???


----------



## Punkholic

So, what happened to the Guest Host?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LateTrain27 said:


> Scooby Doo Wrestlemania Ad! :mark:


laughed harder than I should have here.


----------



## El Capitano

oh ffs you made us watch them wrestle and now we got to watch more of them :no


----------



## checkcola

Sheamus going to get jumped? Yep, happened as I typed, this shit goes on


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Their feud continues! And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## SP103

Oh Subway. I thought were supposed to be healthy? You then come out with a BBQ sub topped with a corn chip that lights on fire it's so greasy..:faint:


----------



## xD7oom

Not again


----------



## The Absolute

They're really trying to sell this storyline. I can't even...


----------



## KuritaDavion

*THIS 

FEUD 

MUST 

CONTINUE.*


----------



## Laserblast

"This is my favorite part of the WWE universe. The fans can cheer and boo for who they want!" :cena3


----------



## O' Death

and more of this?....wow...who made THIS decision?


----------



## thegockster

GOD THIS FEUD IS GOING TO CONTINUE


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Yes Christian, please destroy that Ginger.


----------



## Chan Hung

LateTrain27 said:


> I believe that Scooby Doo movie will be so cheesy and bad that I'll end up enjoying it.


lol im actually wanting to see it for the lolz :lol

----

Christian trying to be relevant lol


----------



## Dirty Machine

So this means ANOTHER match at WM? fpalm


----------



## Banez

The Sheamus/Christian fuckery to be continued next week!


----------



## Aficionado

I think some of your expectations on this crowd tonight were way too high.


----------



## Eulonzo

cl_theo said:


> A chris benoit chant lol


No way. :lol

& :mark: @ Christian rn.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Christian-Sheamus in a Dublin Street Fight at Wrestlemania. BOOK IT cause I don't care


----------



## Osize10

LOL GET HIS SPOTLIGHT


----------



## Death Rider

That is how you build a feud. Not match after match after match after fucking match after fucking match would care if not for the endless matches.


----------



## Born of Osiris

p862011 said:


> honestly no idea why the fans were shitting on that match it wasn't some motyc classic but i saw literally nothing bad about that match


It was bad.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Reene? Sheamus breaks Byron Saxton heart.


----------



## TripleG

So basically the feud is Christian loses all the time and keeps getting pissed off.


----------



## Stad

Another Divas match?


----------



## BHfeva

WWE were really smart by doing that Heyman trick, it really tamed the crowd.


----------



## TNA is Here

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! This is never gonna ends!


----------



## onlytoview

Saved_masses said:


> what about the Bryan chants we've had for nearly a year? The crowd have a favourite and are chanting for him, I don't see the problem


Bryan's with the company for a start. Plus the crowd weren't chanting YES through every match/segment for a month. They are chanting for a guy who WALKED out of the company on his own merit. 

That is why it is annoying.


----------



## Robbyfude

Bathroom break time.


----------



## cavs25

Ohh for fuck sake


----------



## Amber B

This match :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

Christian showing that ruthless aggression! :vince3


----------



## MasterGoGo

I have a feeling we're getting Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania with Sheamus going over again. Sigh.


----------



## Pacmanboi

wtf is that, a kettle bell?


----------



## Snapdragon

"We want more midcard feuds!"

"This feud sucks"


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Christian please fuck off so this rivalry can end.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Referee: "Cmon Christmas" fpalm


----------



## JC00

Oh geez the feud continues.


----------



## JhnCna619

I hate the Bella's


----------



## TJC93

'OMG SHITTY PG ERA AND ITS POINTLESS MATCHES WITH NO BUILD'

'OMG THIS SHIT FEUD CONTINUES'

fpalm


----------



## truelove

this is when I change the channel


----------



## LPPrince

Two matches to bore the fans in a row?

Fuuuck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A divas match? brb poppin' molly


----------



## birthday_massacre

So they really think its a good idea to put 4 diva's in the ring who cant wrestle


----------



## Ledg

Segment better than the match.


----------



## Punkholic

The "ghost" in the mystery is Damien Sandow, tired of being a jobber.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## jacobdaniel

And the original reported plans for WM had Bryan with Sheamus, not Christian. Just think about that for a moment while seeing that backstage beatdown.


----------



## gamegenie

Why did they waste the gorgeous women entrance to show us a lame backstage of "THIS IS AWFUL" Christian and Shaemus. WWE still doing doofus stuff.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Why, God, why?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON

From the app.


----------



## O' Death

ANd another fucking divas match between the same ones over again? For the love of god! They're trying to bore us all into submission...Someone tap out fast and beg for mercy!! I'm tapping!!


----------



## B. [R]

My dude THE MOTHERFUCKING CAPTAIN!!!! That's what I like to see from Christian, CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT. Of any kind and it really is refreshing.


----------



## Bad For Business

Can the Bella's shut the fuck up for once


----------



## Born of Osiris

Oh fuck now the Divas fpalm


----------



## LateTrain27

Santino and Fandango, Sheamus vs Christian #9001, The Bellas. It's like they are trying to kill the Chicago crowd (and are appearing to be succeeding). unk2


----------



## BarneyArmy

casey michael ‏@badboicasey
Even though me and my son got hit with a monitor we are okay and @WWE have apologized to us through social media.

casey michael ‏@badboicasey
@DanPiroz My lawyers are talking with WWE atm.


----------



## KingLobos

MasterGoGo said:


> I have a feeling we're getting Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania with Sheamus going over again. Sigh.


What gives you that crazy idea?

lol


----------



## Waffelz

Why does AJ never wrestle anymore?


----------



## Banez

Bella twins vs. Miss cameltoe and Alicia Fox


----------



## World's Best

C'MON BRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEE

YOU GOT IT BRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEE

YOU GO GIIIIIIIIIRRLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Jmacz

gaz0301 said:


> Just remembered there is meant to be a guest host. What's the point of having Aaron Paul guest host, if the HOST hasn't appeard in the opening 2 hours!


He's obviously bringing Punk, duh.


----------



## KuritaDavion

BRIE MODE.


----------



## The One Man Gang

MasterGoGo said:


> I have a feeling we're getting Christian vs. Sheamus at Wrestlemania with Sheamus going over again. Sigh.


Sheamus going over again? :hhh2


----------



## BookingBad

LMAO Stfu you dumb bimbo bella


----------



## Gretchen

:ti divas


----------



## Masked4Kane

Lol, The Bellas look like Kitana.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Oh my god... crawl for me Aksana...


----------



## Clique

TripleG said:


> So basically the feud is Christian loses all the time and keeps getting pissed off.


Oh so it is like his feud with Orton - "This is awful!"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

If there's ever a time appropriate for a Punk chant, its the Divas match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This show just went right down the shitter.


----------



## Poe7

Would love to do some damage to the Bella twins.


----------



## BigSillyFool

Going from great to bad to worse at the mo. And we got a Cena promo and a shit movie plug to get through.


----------



## dan the marino

Snapdragon said:


> "We want more midcard feuds!"
> 
> "This feud sucks"


I'm not sure I'd call it a feud unless you count "storylines" created from the WWE video games storylines.


----------



## J-Coke

I cant hear the crowd at all!


----------



## xdryza

Snapdragon said:


> "We want more midcard feuds!"
> 
> "This feud sucks"


So we're supposedly to jerk off to every single midcard "feud" that WWE puts out? We have the right to not like it. Get over yourself.


----------



## Punkholic

Rob Van Dam & Shaggy clearing out the Scooby Snacks. With bloodshot eyes...


----------



## Bookockey

Bad For Business said:


> Can the Bella's shut the fuck up for once


 They have to keep something in their mouth's or they do this.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chan Hung said:


> lol im actually wanting to see it for the lolz :lol
> 
> ----
> 
> Christian trying to be relevant lol


Can't wait for that WWE Flintsones movie. In the main event of Vince McMagma's Wrestlemania is John Cenastone vs. CM Punkrock! I'm excited lolz


----------



## Ham and Egger

Weren't the babyface and heel diva's was laughing it up beforehand?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

LAWLER THAT WAS NOT PG WHATSOEVER OH MY GOD


----------



## mansofa

Are we meant to masturbate to this?


----------



## Omega_VIK

If there was ever a need for CM Punk chant...


----------



## checkcola

I'm just waiting to see DB wrestle at this point


----------



## Bob the Jobber

As someone who missed Christian's "prime", I see absolutely nothing about him redeeming.


----------



## TJC93

BarneyArmy said:


> casey michael ‏@badboicasey
> Even though me and my son got hit with a monitor we are okay and @WWE have apologized to us through social media.
> 
> casey michael ‏@badboicasey
> @DanPiroz My lawyers are talking with WWE atm.




Can tell the guys bent.

Fuck people who get lawyers involved and stuff.


----------



## Banez

lmao that clapping trying to get crowd along and it failed :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12

Ugh, I just realized that we still have to see Randy Orton.


----------



## Lok

C'mon BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Snapdragon said:


> "We want more midcard feuds!"
> 
> "This feud sucks"


We want GOOD mid card feuds not crap ones.


----------



## O' Death

LateTrain27 said:


> Santino and Fandango, Sheamus vs Christian #9001, The Bellas. It's like they are trying to kill the Chicago crowd (and are appearing to be succeeding). unk2


Fuck the crowd..They're trying to kill us all...save yourselves!!


----------



## gamegenie

Waffelz said:


> Why does AJ never wrestle anymore?


Remember last year's report of that concussion she had in a dark match. She's been wrestling light ever since. I don't know why they just don't have her drop the title.


----------



## BTNH

Can the crowd please ruthlessly shit on this match?


----------



## Arcade

The crowd needs to shit on this match.


----------



## Sabu0230

what did he just say? lol '' she said come on over theres nobody home, so I did and there wasnt anybody home. '' lol wut?


----------



## TrueUnderdog

Crowd so dead you could hear the Bella twin fart


----------



## PhilThePain

The Miz 4-0 at WrestleMania? (fansign). He's 4-1 if you count pre-shows I think. 3-0 if you don't...so yeah. If he has a match this year and wins he'll be 4-0. He'll tie Rob Van Dam!


----------



## Reaper

Only two pre-emptive thoughts on tonight's Raw. 

1. No CM Punk
2. Bryan jobbing to Batista in order to make him look like a real main-eventer. And to think on Saturday I thought they might protect Bryan before mania. Guess not. 

I really can't bear to watch the WWE at this point because of how bad they've become.


----------



## Bookockey

Poe7 said:


> Would love to do some damage to the Bella twins.


 The one with the bolt on's looks pretty fine.


----------



## WhyMe123

Chicago crowd has been muted


----------



## Leather Rebel

TJC93 said:


> 'OMG SHITTY PG ERA AND ITS POINTLESS MATCHES WITH NO BUILD'
> 
> 'OMG THIS SHIT FEUD CONTINUES'
> 
> fpalm


What's the point of a feud when Sheamus beat CLEAN Christian so many times? And more than that, this is a repeated feud from the past. You've got the amazing booking in the Shield, and the terrible one in this feud.


----------



## RyanRAW

Ledg said:


> Segment better than the match.


Nothing was really wrong with the match though Christian and Sheamus dont work that well together usually. The crowd is awful never gave them a chance.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can't even start a chant during a Diva's match.


----------



## KingLobos

Hearing the Bellas moan is a little much


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

We want puppies?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WE WANT PUPPIES


----------



## Joker King

Crowd completely killed. Finally! :lmao :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1

Waffelz said:


> Why does AJ never wrestle anymore?


She's probably banging Punk at his house right now, neither one even thinking about RAW.


----------



## SP103

Christ. I switch back to standard Def during the diva's matches. 

It's like 2pm on a Tuesday at the Strip Club with free wings.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

BTNH said:


> Can the crowd please ruthlessly shit on this match?


Nope :ti


----------



## Jmacz

WE WANT PUPPIES


Oh its dead nevermind.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Nikki with the hot tag.

Think about that for a min.


----------



## Osize10

The ultimate troll move is coming later...Bryan jobbing to Batista in front of this crowd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

We Want Puppies chant. :barkley2


----------



## Punkholic

Please, please end this already. fpalm


----------



## Robbyfude

It seems divas are the way of getting the crowd to shut up.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Taker going to be on the show?


----------



## gamegenie

lmao we want puppies chant. 

Sadly none of the Divas have big breast like the women of the Attitude Era. 


everything is all natural and small now.


----------



## Oscirus

Two diva matches in one nigh? How did we get lucky?


----------



## BHfeva

Crowd voice is weird..


----------



## Bob the Jobber

KuritaDavion said:


> Nikki with the hot vag.
> 
> Think about that for a min.


Fixed.


----------



## Amber B

BarneyArmy said:


> casey michael ‏@badboicasey
> Even though me and my son got hit with a monitor we are okay and @WWE have apologized to us through social media.
> 
> casey michael ‏@badboicasey
> @DanPiroz My lawyers are talking with WWE atm.


The dude has an old photo of Punk backstage claiming that it's from tonight. He's trolling.


----------



## Bookockey

WhyMe123 said:


> Chicago crowd has been muted


 This is Vince McMahon saying have your unruly fans spayed or neutered.


----------



## Poe7

Nikki isn't all bad tbf.


----------



## dan the marino

TJC93 said:


> 'OMG SHITTY PG ERA AND ITS POINTLESS MATCHES WITH NO BUILD'
> 
> 'OMG THIS SHIT FEUD CONTINUES'
> 
> fpalm


tbf when people ask for feuds they want actual storylines. Not whatever you want to call Seamus pinning Christian every week.


----------



## #Mark

I sincerely doubt Punk shows up tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

And....it's over. And....no one cares. And....Lawler's being an old creep again.


----------



## Joker King

gamegenie said:


> lmao we want puppies chant.
> 
> Sadly none of the Divas have big breast like the women of the Attitude Era.


Stephanie though...:yum::yum:


----------



## Gretchen

_Bagawd, King! This is the most incredible display of technical wrestling I have ever seen!_ :jr


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

checkcola said:


>


----------



## AOneManDynasty

Calling for double eye drop on the Bellas by Aksana.


----------



## Lord Stark

Where is Aaron Paul?


----------



## jcmmnx

KingLobos said:


> This is what made the AE great.
> 
> SHORT fast paced matches.
> 
> And storylines. Not 30 minute mid card matches that bore the arenas.


AE didn't have 3 hour Raws.


----------



## KakeRock

First they was joking together at backstage but now all the sudden they are having a tagmatch. Ok


----------



## Punkholic

"We want puppies" chant. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't like the Divas theme, but god, the Bella's one is really bad.


----------



## PRODIGY

No AJ Lee


----------



## Jmacz

Hogan fears roagain sign lmfao.


----------



## KingLobos

Cena and Bryan hit that


----------



## The Absolute

GOAT's coming out. He's sure to get a reaction.


----------



## Bookockey

gamegenie said:


> lmao we want puppies chant.
> 
> Sadly none of the Divas have big breast like the women of the Attitude Era.
> 
> 
> everything is all natural and small now.


 One of the Bellas ain't like the other..


----------



## birthday_massacre

DB vs Batista is next

that has to mean Punk is back in the main event right ha


----------



## seannnn

Didn't they Advertise this as the ME?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

I thought that this match was Main Event?


----------



## Saved_masses

Punk must be returning, Bryan vs Batista is next!


----------



## Masked4Kane

Main Event already?!


----------



## Stad

So Cena is going last? Punk really isn't there is he?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

gaz0301 said:


> Just remembered there is meant to be a guest host. What's the point of having Aaron Paul guest host, if the HOST hasn't appeard in the opening 2 hours!


He's driving Punk to the show.


----------



## Bad For Business

Bryan v Batista isn't the main event? Maybe Punk is returning?


----------



## jacobdaniel

GOAT vs. GASSED is next!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

DAT SHIRT


----------



## Tardbasher12

This is going to be a very long match... or Randy Orton main events against Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Redzero

lOl Bryan Now?


----------



## checkcola

So, John Cena is the mainevent? Fuck


----------



## BarneyArmy

Bryan/Batista next so what will end the show?


----------



## Omega_VIK

...And the crowd goes nuts when they see Bryan.


----------



## cavs25

Bryan vs Batista is next? Is raw 2 hours again?


----------



## BookingBad

next? why not the main event? they will let cena's promo end the show? jesus...


----------



## TJC93

BrosOfDestruction said:


>



Punk or Miz in the background?


----------



## xD7oom

Please don't tell me Cena is gonna end the show.


----------



## hazuki

So....Cena promo closes raw?
LOL!


----------



## sesshomaru

Haha they're gonna have Batista bury Bryan


----------



## The One Man Gang

Batista / Bryan already?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lord Stark said:


> Where is Aaron Paul?


He's in Mr. White's kitchen talking about science, bitch!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

jcmmnx said:


> AE didn't have 3 hour Raws.


It's not like the WWE was doing it during the 2 hour RAWs either.


----------



## Your_Solution

I thought this was the main event?


----------



## Fissiks

what is the mainevent than?


----------



## Pacmanboi

PUNK TO CLOSE! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

KakeRock said:


> First they was joking together at backstage but now all the sudden they are having a tagmatch. Ok


Just because the hermaphrodite likes fast cars.


----------



## LKRocks

Cena's closing Raw then. Punk isn't back. Pack it up guys.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I thought this was the main event? They gon plug a movie & let Cena talk for 50 minutes?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92

Didn't they say Bryan was the main event tonight? Now he is up next?? So what IS the main event tonight?


----------



## Poe7

The match advertised as the main event going up 1 hour before the finish of the show?

They've got to have something planned.


----------



## BHfeva

birthday_massacre said:


> DB vs Batista is next
> 
> that has to mean Punk is back in the main event right ha


Is it gonna be Cena/Punk?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Punk is going to get his main event at WM. Bryan is going to get HHH.


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan up next! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## dan the marino

Lord Stark said:


> Where is Aaron Paul?


Maybe he forgot to show up.

Not that I'd complain.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

nikkis titties are fuckin amazing.


----------



## thaimasker

wtf is the main event then

How the hell are they not only gonna have Batista vs Bryan on free TV
But have it in the middle of the show? WTF


----------



## birthday_massacre

seannnn said:


> Didn't they Advertise this as the ME?


They did the same thing last week. It just means the final segment is giogn to be a promo segment and not a match. This is the main event match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Here we go they've been saving the hijack for this match this better be epic :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Osize10 said:


> The ultimate troll move is coming later...Bryan jobbing to Batista in front of this crowd


I will hate the WWE for this forever.


----------



## Joker King

Lawler hoping "We want puppies" goes viral, like the Yes movement.


----------



## Ledg

RyanRAW said:


> Nothing was really wrong with the match though Christian and Sheamus dont work that well together usually. The crowd is awful never gave them a chance.


That's my point. The match was not bad but when a wrestling match is killed by the crowd you can't appreciate it as much as a match which is interesting to the crowd.

Bryan/Batista so early? God, I don't want this show to end with Cena..


----------



## AngryConsumer

Taker to close?


----------



## checkcola

BarneyArmy said:


> Bryan/Batista next so what will end the show?


John Cena/Wyatt angle


----------



## TNA is Here

See they should book Christian-Sheamus matchs just like Diva matchs, short and sweet.


----------



## BigSillyFool

jacobdaniel said:


> GOAT vs. GASSED is next!!!!


GOATASSED?


----------



## cl_theo

Don't get the hate towards the Bella's now. They're getting better slowly but surely.


----------



## Omega_VIK

checkcola said:


> So, John Cena is the mainevent? Fuck


fpalm I know.


----------



## p862011

not gonna lie but nikki has improved in the ring


----------



## BarneyArmy

unk1 to close the show please.


----------



## World's Best

Honestly

Alicia Fox, Naomi, Emma, Paige, and AJ could form an awesome division.

Yet they invest in two bimbo Bellas, useless Aksana, Botchtalya, and some Maxim slut with red hair.


----------



## Gretchen

Pacmanboi said:


> PUNK TO CLOSE! :mark:


Seriously doubt he's returning, based on circumstances.


----------



## the fox

bryan - batista now??????


----------



## WhyMe123

the hippies in the crowd are gonna be mad if Cena closes the show in victory!


----------



## SP103

Taker/Lesnar is closing this bitch out.


----------



## Xobeh

*sigh*
They ALWAYS say X is next.
As in "coming up".
Until it cuts to a break with one of them making an enterence, then it's always going to "next".


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Did the guest host ever show up yet?


----------



## LateTrain27

Cena closing the show in Chicago? Are they insane?

At least the crowd should be fun for Bryan/Bootista.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

No Punk, Cena is the closing segment. Fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Louisana Faaaaast!

opeyes


----------



## Joker King

Main event is Cena. :ti :ti


----------



## Waffelz

No Undertaker, Hogan or HHH?


----------



## Sentz12000

HHH giving his answer. Punk returns. BOOK IT.


----------



## KingLobos

Poe7 said:


> The match advertised as the main event going up 1 hour before the finish of the show?
> 
> They've got to have something planned.


Undertaker is scheduled to appear

And Cena

And Paul


----------



## Osize10

Doesn't matter what closes....Bryan is the main event no matter what time he goes on


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe John Laurinatis is coming back.


----------



## Punkholic

So, Taker closing the show?


----------



## Dirty Machine

Cena's promo closing the show.


Or...


unk


----------



## gamegenie

jcmmnx said:


> AE didn't have 3 hour Raws.


He meant to say this is what made Nitro great. 





Although I think WWE is long overdue for introducing the RAW Girls.


----------



## KingofKings1281

I've been saying for weeks that Punk will close Raw. Batista and Bryan going on now only strengthens that theory. No way Cena closes, and I doubt Taker is there. What's left?


----------



## Dirty Machine

Cena's promo closing the show.


Or...


unk


----------



## gaz0301

So if this is the main event, and in the middle of the show, could Orton vs Batista at WM30 not be the headliner and still be "main event".

I doubt it, but it's a nice thought!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I've always thought a cool WM would be like have a MITB match, and then have Bryan need to face HHH at the WM ppv just to get into the MITB match, then have Bryan win the MITB but get bloodied and battered or just something happen to have people believe there is absolutely no reason for him to return.

Then have the main event, have whoever go over and then even have the WWE All Rights Reserved logo come up so everybody thinks the shower is over, and then BAM, Bryan's music hits and well... you go from there.


----------



## WhyMe123

Vinny McMahon going to his closer john Cena tonight


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

NOW?! Well that solves it. Jesse Pinkman will close the show throwing out bags of meth to the audience.


----------



## TOM MADISON




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Louisana Faaaaast!

opeyes


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe John Laurinatis is coming back.


----------



## The Absolute

Honestly, this Sirens show looks bad.


----------



## gamegenie

jcmmnx said:


> AE didn't have 3 hour Raws.


He meant to say this is what made Nitro great. 





Although I think WWE is long overdue for introducing the RAW Girls.


----------



## dan the marino

I love watching wrestling so I can watch commercials.


----------



## Joker King

Main event is Cena. :ti :ti


----------



## O' Death

wow...they're even more obvious with the muting...or I've been stricken for the 10th time tonight with "temporary deafness"..


----------



## Pacmanboi

Thank you Bryan.


----------



## J-Coke

C'mon Chicago get behind Daniel Bryan! He should be in the title match!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

HHH IS SHOOK


----------



## TNA is Here

Nobody gives a fuck about that HHH-Bryan matchs


----------



## USCena

Lol that's where Alex Riley has been all this time? hahah


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Need for Speed "the greatest video game of all time"
Classic, or tragic, JBL


----------



## Omega_VIK

A Cesaro face turn incoming? :mark


----------



## Terminator GR

Cesaro vs Swagger at Mania will be insane


----------



## Joel

Zeb is 100% the father of the year. Wow.


----------



## sliplink

Fuck, half an hour of downtime on this forum.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

damn forum


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Daniel Bryan causing DAT FORUM CRASH

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Is there something wrong with the site or is it on my end? Couldn't get on the site for about 30 minutes


----------



## JamesK

The forum crashed for several minutes or it was just for me?


----------



## TJC93

God this site is useless tonight


----------



## jacobdaniel

Finally able to get back on the board after about 30 minutes!!!


----------



## chargebeam

This forum crashed way more than I thought.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow. That started out as a really great RAW only to descend into a terrible show these second 2 hours.


----------



## Amber B

Now that I can actually get on this got damn site, I just have to say god bless HHH and Stephanie.









Shadiest bitches of them all. Beautiful.


----------



## O' Death

Damn..another long forum absence.


----------



## Gutwrench

Crash my forum......


----------



## 20083

This website had the worst performance of the night!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wtf at the forum.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Daniel Bryan hijacked WF


----------



## cmiller4642

Every fucking Monday night


----------



## Punkholic

Where's Dr.Shelby when you need him?!?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Servers suck and I know i'm late

But Trips absolutely destroyed DB on the mic :ti

Spoke directly to the IWC :ti


----------



## Stad

:lmao these gotta be the worst servers ever.


----------



## LigerJ81

Paul Bearer in The Hall of Fame


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

If this forum crashes one more god damn time:angry:


----------



## Omega_VIK

:lol at Zeb treating Cesaro and Swagger like children.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So DB to get jumped by HHH when he is facing Batista and Punk comes out for the save?


----------



## Gretchen

JamesK said:


> The forum crashed for several minutes or it was just for me?


"Several" minutes


----------



## Joseph92

Geez what happened? The forums was down for a half hour for me!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

It's starting to become less likely that Punk is coming back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Raw fans hijacking the WF servers


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Anyone catch Stephs hard titays?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I love how when HHH was walking to the ring there was nothing coming from the crowd. But when his music initially hit, there was a roar from the crowd.

I have a feeling there's been a ton of editing done tonight.

:HHH2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I love to hate HHH though, seriously he really does a good job. The way he just throws the word bury around is hilarious.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Forum went down during Bryan segment, :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

Wrestlemania is going to kick this site in the dick.

That ADR/Dolph segment, I don't even know.


----------



## Saved_masses

the crowd done well during that Bryan segment


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Can I just say that I've been locked out of this site since the beginning of the Bryan promo! The traffic on this forum is unreal tonight. Anyway, the Bryan promo was pretty great. That match against Batista needs to have an HHH appearance.

In before Cena tries to get cheap pops from the crowd.


----------



## Mainboy

@BroughtYouToast: Hah. Aaron Paul on RAW. "RIP GALE" sign in the crowd. 
:lol


----------



## thegockster

I HAVE BEEN ON THIS FORUM ALL ALONE FOR THE LAST 30 MINS, DID ALL YOUR COMPUTERS CRASH


----------



## LateTrain27

We're back! All I can say is: That Bryan/HHH/Stephanie segment :mark::mark::mark:.


----------



## El Capitano

Damn forum :no: Glad to see Ziggles get the win and even though I'm gutted the Real Americans are splitting up the match will be awesome


----------



## TJC93

Trips mentioning burials >>>>>>

'ASSHOLE ASSHOLE' 'They're saying it's your turn to speak' :lmao


----------



## ~Eazy~

y'all need to take the server out the hood. :no:


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel


----------



## Waffelz

HHH was actually struggling bad with the boos.

Glad Chicago finally done something.


----------



## Stone Hot

DAM this site but hey shits happen.

I LOL when WWE took the Highjack raw for themselves hahaha WWE always wins in the end.

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## KingLobos

lol several minutes?

The forum went down for 30 freaking minutes.


----------



## xD7oom

HHH and Bryan segment was fucking epic!!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Congrats to the late, great Paul Bearer on his HoF induction!!


----------



## leon79

What crashed the forum


----------



## Punkholic

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> If this forum crashes one more god damn time:angry:


It will probably crash during the main event. You need to get used to it, it always happens.


----------



## DogSaget

So how about after bryan/tistar, triple H comes out, and says Bryan cant have his match with him, because going to be in the title match.

Out comes Punk, to tell him that hes going take not just his rightful spot.in the ME, but HHHs excuse.

We can dream.


----------



## MasterGoGo

i was so alone for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

DashingRKO said:


> Raw fans hijacking the WF servers


Lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Holy shit, this forum is dying on me.


----------



## Gutwrench

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Servers suck and I know i'm late
> 
> But Trips absolutely destroyed DB on the mic :ti
> 
> Spoke directly to the IWC :ti


Yes he did, and I loved it.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Swagger afraid to ride the Cesaro swing


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Triple H segment felt like the attitude era.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

When Bryan mentioned the Hi-Jack shit I almost spit out my mountain dew ...

They read da interwebz


----------



## J-Coke

Just want to say that Aaron Paul sounded like he didnt want to be at RAW and i dont blame him.


----------



## Dopeeey

Gotta say, that was a long crash lol. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

LateTrain27 said:


> We're back! All I can say is: That Bryan/HHH/Stephanie segment :mark::mark::mark:.


It was LOL when DB talked about hijacking the show


----------



## killacamt

so are they saving Punk for last???


----------



## BookingBad

Waffelz said:


> HHH was actually struggling bad with the boos.
> 
> Glad Chicago finally done something.


Yup, he was botching his words.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Who thinks we could still see Punk?


----------



## Gretchen

As much as I love Ziggler and want to be excited for his wins, he'll probably be getting a jobber entrance and losing to Kofi Kingston next week.


----------



## Osize10

leon79 said:


> What crashed the forum


Same thing as always...Bryan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

So, Cesaro and Swagger are basically giant 5 year olds.


----------



## BHfeva

15 minutes left, and still Bryan/Batista, and possibly a Cena promo, doesn't look like Punk is showing.


----------



## TJC93

Cena is a brave man


----------



## finalnight

Lol early Wyatt promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute

"I like it better than I used to like puppies."

Also, that Cena theme + Wyatt graphic was such an awesome botch.


----------



## Tardbasher12

The Wyatt Family thing played


----------



## LPPrince

Bryan/Batista, Bryan gets attacked by Kane/double teamed by Kane and Batista and Punk makes the save


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lawler was about to say he loves the WWE Network more than sex.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Time to shit on cena Chicago!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Errr Wyatts just now anyone catch that?


----------



## Redzero

LOL DAT BOTCH


----------



## 20083

Cena's here!


----------



## Bad For Business

Forum recovers in time for us to shit on Cena, good times.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Dat crash.


Well, I got to feel like a celebrity for a few minutes. Trish Stratus retweeded a message I sent to her, and it's gotten over 150+ mentions in a few minutes.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

HIJACK WRESTLING FORUM


----------



## Segageeknavarre

rofl glitch on cenas entrance


----------



## Pacmanboi

LAWLER GAY TURN.


----------



## Stad

John Wyatt making his way to the ring.


----------



## checkcola

Main Event sounds worth checking out


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did the titan tron guy just botch with that Wyatt titan Tron


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

chicago cheering cena this chicago crowd isnt the chi city crowd we know


----------



## Leather Rebel

The spanish announcers says "Dolph Ziggler won a match after 5 years" :lmao.


----------



## xD7oom

Dat botch


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The muting of this crowd is so obvious now.


----------



## chargebeam

Fuck. 20 mins left. GTFO CENA.


----------



## PhilThePain

Cena saluting the fan who got hit with a monitor?


----------



## AnalBleeding

im glad we got jesse pinkman chants


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Now that I can actually get on this got damn site, I just have to say god bless HHH and Stephanie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadiest bitches of them all. Beautiful.


Repped you, baby.


----------



## KingLobos

Epic boos for Cena


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
My god :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

Took an hour but I'm back on this site finally


----------



## BookingBad

BarneyArmy said:


> Who thinks we could still see Punk?


Not me, i think its obvious he won't be returning any time soon.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Wyatts seem a little impatient to come out, eh?


----------



## MECCA1

I'm hoping for Punk too, but I have a feeling we're going to have that Royal Rumble feeling for the ending.. I hope Punk helps Bryan for pop of the year..


----------



## Punkholic

Should be interesting to see how the crowd reacts during Cena's promo.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Stephanie was hot, I couldn't boo her.


----------



## jacobdaniel

BHfeva said:


> 15 minutes left, and still Bryan/Batista, and possibly a Cena promo, *doesn't look like Punk is showing.*


Looking that way unfortunately 

Not surprising though.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Champ is Here :cena3


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I can't believe they did tried to use Triple H's theme to drown out the Punk chants.

What a lame tactic by WWE..


----------



## finalnight

BarneyArmy said:


> Who thinks we could still see Punk?


Nope. Especially because no Orton yet so Orton will be the interference in the main event 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

BarneyArmy said:


> Who thinks we could still see Punk?


"Ahh the Windy City" :cena4

"Remember MiTB 2011? Yeah, me either Chicago. lolz" :cena5


----------



## leon79

Still expecting punk to appear. Not sure why though lol


----------



## Fissiks

you have got to be shitting me with this injury angle...it pretty much confirms Cena is overcoming the odds at Mania


----------



## Pacmanboi

Knee injury guys, I have a feeling that Wyatt is going over. :mark:


----------



## pagi

Stephanie had Vickie Guerrero levels of heat tonight.


----------



## 20083

Cena looks to be selling an injury!


----------



## TJC93

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The muting of this crowd is so obvious now.


Because they aren't chanting for Punk? Aww


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ziggler's entrance though was hype


----------



## jcmmnx

Cena is such an after thought.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Go home Cena, you're.......you.

That fucking smirk.


----------



## DGenerationMC

LPPrince said:


> Bryan/Batista, Bryan gets attacked by Kane/double teamed by Kane and Batista and Punk makes the save


It's our only hope


----------



## xD7oom

"They buried me" :lmao


----------



## Gwilt

I respect you Cena. But stop smirking, you kill the vibe.


----------



## Burt6303

RhodesForWHC said:


> As much as I love Ziggler and want to be excited for his wins, he'll probably be getting a jobber entrance and losing to Kofi Kingston next week.


That made me laugh like shit!


----------



## Segageeknavarre

lmfao them boos


----------



## Flaircountry77

BarneyArmy said:


> Who thinks we could still see Punk?


He will be making an appearance soon.


----------



## AnalBleeding

hhh referencing burial was great

also him forgetting his lines was gold


----------



## TripleG

They should start chanting "We All Hate You"


----------



## Masked4Kane

Hahah, Cena got booed =))


----------



## Gretchen

"I'm with you guys, I love CM Punk!" :cena4


----------



## Pacmanboi

THE PUNK CHANTS ARE BAACK.


----------



## chargebeam

Oh my God. This is hilarious!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

The GOAT Cena don't give a damn what this moody ass crowd thinks.


----------



## Poe7

Triple H and Steph promo was tremendous - making the crowd actually want Bryan vs HHH.

Also, this crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No Cena match.

Thank fuck.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

The champ


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

SHIT ON THE NINJA TURTLE


----------



## Omega_VIK

:lol at the crowd cheer for Cena's injury.


----------



## dan the marino

Aaaaand generic Cena promo #2031.


----------



## checkcola

John Cena in troll mode


----------



## xdryza

Bless Chicago.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I have this sneaking suspicion that if Punk does make an appearance, he's going to tweet "IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME!" before his music hits.

FYI, I fucking love the crowd giving it to Cena right now.


----------



## Boots To Chests

Having fun tonight in Chicago! :jbl


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Vintage Chicago love of Cena


----------



## World's Best

Crowd shitting on Cena. Love it!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I honestly give Cena credit for being a good sport when he gets booed.


----------



## Bad For Business

Chicago shitting all over Cena, they finally do something right.


----------



## Joseph92

Cena - Docs orders tonight I will not have a match

Crowd - Cheers!!1

LoL :lol


----------



## BlueRover

This is the most obnoxious, vile, disgusting crowd in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena trolling the crowd


----------



## Leather Rebel

Cena have master skills to deal with crowds that boo him. Clever decision to giving him the last segment.


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

When people cheer for you not working a match
LOL


----------



## Pacmanboi

Cena having fun with the crowd is always fun. I just hate when it's when he's supposed to be serious.


----------



## Waffelz

Cena letting the Punk chants be heard!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Vince is like we gotta drown out the chants, what do we do?

"I got this boss!" :cena3


----------



## Tardbasher12

Can we get a money in the bank chant?


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

Cena can be funny when he wants


----------



## Gretchen

Cena > Ba- shit - sta


----------



## AlecPure

im preparing myself for the mega pop Punk will get when he walks out here tonight. Nothing in recent history will top it


----------



## checkcola

John Cena to bring back the new member of Cenation.... CM Cena


----------



## LateTrain27

AnalBleeding said:


> *hhh referencing burial was great*
> 
> also him forgetting his lines was gold


Imagine if during his Wrestlemania match against Bryan, he goes to the apron to do his "pull out the sledgehammer from under the ring" spot but pulls out a shovel instead.


----------



## Amber B

The sad thing is that Punk wouldn't give these bastards the time of day if any of them stopped him in the street.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Cena have master skills to deal with crowds that boo him. Clever decision to giving him the last segment.


Last segment will be the one that Punk comes out after the Bryan match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk ain't coming folks. He gone.


----------



## Gwilt

Stop kissing ass Cena! Talk about how you want to kick Bray's ass. Stop kissing the crowd's ass please.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Or they chanting Cena Sucks or CM Punk?


----------



## Poe7

Thing is Cena has been putting on awesome matches this year.


----------



## El Capitano

Cena working the crowd as always


----------



## Nolo King

CM Punk versus Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania!


----------



## TripleG

"Im hurt" 

"YAY" 

"I won't be having a match tonight" 

"YES! YES! YES!" 

And I love how Cena's all like "This place is special to me! I get hurt, abused and lose all the time here! Its great!"


----------



## birthday_massacre

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I honestly give Cena credit for being a good sport when he gets booed.


He handles it a lot better than Bootista

I give Cena credit as well for being a good sport.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Get the fuck on with it, Cena. We don't have long left.


----------



## Mainboy

BlueRover said:


> This is the most obnoxious, vile, disgusting crowd in the history of professional wrestling.


:lol


----------



## thegockster

THIS CENA BORES ME TO TEARS


----------



## JoMoxRKO

HHH Daniel Bryan promo was GOLD.


----------



## chargebeam

Man. Are Batista and Bryan fighting or what? It's 10:47 PM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PANDERING.

fpalm

Bring out Big Dave.


----------



## LPPrince

Cena is kissing Chicago's ass, naturally


----------



## AnalBleeding

cena kissing ass


----------



## Vårmakos

did cena just forget about the wyatts


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Bad News Barrett is about to piss off alot of people :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain

HOW TO UN-HIJACK RAW
1. Get Paul Heyman to use his promo skills to confuse the fans about that the hell is going on
2. Get Brock Lesnar to destroy everything and Mark Henry
3. Give the fans a title change
4. Give the fans Shield vs. Wyatts II
5. Do NOT make Randy Orton make an appearance
6. Book Daniel Bryan vs. Batista so the fans can't completely boo a Batista match


----------



## Stad

Is he gonna address the Wyatts or what?


----------



## The Absolute

I swear to Christ, this site better not crash during the main event.


----------



## cindel25

End this show already


----------



## xD7oom

RhodesForWHC said:


> Cena > Ba- shit - sta


Every fucking wrestler on this planet > Cody Gay Shit Rhodes


----------



## Catsaregreat

BlueRover said:


> This is the most obnoxious, vile, disgusting crowd in the history of professional wrestling.


I know, isnt it awesome


----------



## TJC93

Cena vs Bray for Cenas career


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Yes Cena, so go change.


----------



## Waffelz

Yes we do! Fuck Orton, Batista and HHH.


----------



## Korvin

Cena: "i've got a hurt knee, there are three of you, i may be the underdog but I will overcome the odds at WrestleMania (and will bury the 3 of you on my own)". Can we hurry through this so that we can see Batista gas out before the match even starts? That is if there will be a match because they will probably have Kane attack Bryan to protect Batistas lack of endurance.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the wwe universe wants change starting with you cena...


----------



## O' Death

Boretista/Bryan not going to happen tonight. That segment was the "match time". Cover up for Boretista failing to be able to put on his tights without getting gassed.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Yea we want change, CHANGE YOUR FUCKING GIMMICK CENA!!!


----------



## checkcola

unDASHING said:


> did cena just forget about the wyatts


How little this Cena/Wyatt feud really matters


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

:lmao

They're killing me


----------



## Pacmanboi

Hijack name drop again.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck! Get to the fucking point


----------



## birthday_massacre

Well John , Daniel Bryan already beat you.


----------



## Gretchen

xD7oom said:


> Every fucking wrestler on this planet > Cody Gay Shit Rhodes


Cool story.


----------



## Flaircountry77

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Punk ain't coming folks. He gone.


If he wasn't coming back, the wrestlers wouldn't be acknowledging him or referencing him at all.


----------



## finalnight

Come on, heel turn that bitch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

Anyone notice how there is 15 minutes left until the after show? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter

This forum is always crashing during raw


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Poe7

I'd love to see Bad News Barrett pop up -

IF YOU THOUGHT WE WERE GOING TO SEE CM PUNK, THEN I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Yes! Movement fucking hijacked the servers for WF. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

Cena thinking he's Ric Flair, to be the man you gotta beat the man, wooooo


----------



## [email protected]

Why is he shaking?


----------



## Osize10

Is the server Bryan proof yet?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Golden Boy :cena2 letting everyone know that he won't give up his spot and will bury anyone


----------



## etched Chaos

Oh great, the one who never changes is preaching about change.... :facepalm


----------



## kakashi101

Poe7 said:


> Thing is Cena has been putting on awesome matches this year.


If by putting on awesome matches you mean getting carried then you're correct.


----------



## TNA is Here

Man I hate Cena so much.


----------



## kokepepsi

That was a pretty heel comment by Cena


----------



## Phillies3:16

"Listen guys. I hear you loud and clear. I will forfeit my match against bray wyatt and give it to cm punk. And I will place myself in the title match. THERES WHAT YA'LL WANT! I love you guys!"


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wow.... was that a heel remark...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"My name is John Cena and I've given this same exact promo 38492385424545 times."


----------



## Amber B

His voice :lmao

This motherfucker :ti


----------



## The Absolute

Come on Bray!! Cut me an epic promo!!


----------



## bme

TripleG said:


> "Im hurt"
> 
> "YAY"
> 
> "I won't be having a match tonight"
> 
> "YES! YES! YES!"
> 
> And I love how Cena's all like "This place is special to me! I get hurt, abused and lose all the time here! Its great!"


I hate cena's character but when he's infront of a rowdy crowd, its funny as hell.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Stone Hot

BarneyArmy said:


>


Hot


----------



## Punkholic

THEY'RE HERE!!! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fucking shit! Just kill him, Wyatts.


----------



## finalnight

Flaircountry77 said:


> If he wasn't coming back, the wrestlers wouldn't be acknowledging him or referencing him at all.


Austin 2002?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

Who the hell is whistling?


----------



## Gwilt

You cannot build a feud purely by kissing ass Cena. The fans need to feel your hatred for The Wyatts.


----------



## KingLobos

Cena about to get murdered by Wyatts


----------



## BarneyArmy

Bray!


----------



## Nolo King

Doing the same thing John Cena, that is the problem!

*sigh*


----------



## imonaplain

they are dropping the words 'hijackRAW' so they can claim they got it trending and make it their own.


----------



## Leather Rebel

To be honest, I'm happy that Punk doesn't come back yet. I'm not really missing him that much right now.


----------



## Poe7

Crowd ruining an epic promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BarneyArmy said:


>


YEAH! JOURNALISM BITCH! :jesse


----------



## cl_theo

Are they seriously chanting cm punk during a wyatt promo? Fuck this crowd.


----------



## GCA-FF

Cm Punk chants during Wyatt promo....really???


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Cena stands against legions of fanboys and "smart" marks with nothing but a smile and a keen sense of how to troll em all. For that, I will always be a fan. :cena3


----------



## SP103

The Wrestling forum servers tonight are more MIA than Zack Ryder on a house show.


----------



## Omega_VIK

genocide_cutter said:


> This forum is always crashing during raw


Not for 30 fucking minutes.


----------



## J-Coke

Don't cheer for Punk when BRAY F'N WYATT is talking! "That's something you just don't do!"


----------



## TJC93

Crowd not smart enough for this promo


----------



## Amber B

Sigh..


----------



## ikarinokami

bray wyatt is so awesome. you know you are awesome when the crowd quiets down for you


----------



## PhilThePain

NOW these Chicago fans decide to chant CM Punk? During a Wyatt promo fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

No Chicago don't chant during this promo

fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

Fuck off, Chicago.


----------



## RiverFenix

Flaircountry77 said:


> If he wasn't coming back, the wrestlers wouldn't be acknowledging him or referencing him at all.


They really had no choice.


----------



## Osize10

stfu Wyatt I want to see Bryan again


----------



## jacobdaniel

Surprised they're trying to hijack a Wyatt promo tbh.


----------



## BookingBad

GCA-FF said:


> Cm Punk chants during Wyatt promo....really???


It's Chicago, what did you expect? LOL


----------



## Pacmanboi

To close Raw: Batista comes out, DB music hits, no DB. Cut backstage, Kane takes out DB. Batista starts to cut a promo, Cult of Personality. CROWD EXPLOSION, FORUM OVERLOAD :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

Bray is a GOAT among sheep. :mark:


----------



## Stad

Another GOAT Bray promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PhilThePain said:


> NOW these Chicago fans decide to chant CM Punk? During a Wyatt promo fpalm


Its only because they know there is only about 15-20 mins left in the show. They didn't do it during their match.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

fpalm these people


----------



## El_Absoluto

So... CM Punk is a no show...

Fucking lame.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Bray Wyatt is just BRILLIANT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pugilist said:


> Cena stands against legions of fanboys and "smart" marks with nothing but a smile and a keen sense of how to troll em all. For that, I will always be a fan. :cena3


"Trolling" or giving the same promo a million times over?

That's some weak ass trolling.

:cena4


----------



## TJC93

WE WANT CHANGE, one of the best up and comers cutting a promo.... 'CM PUNK!!!' well done.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Bray is the man at promos, nuff said


----------



## Gretchen

To be honest, I don't quite get why they're chanting CM Punk during this promo and weren't during the shitty diva's match and Christian Sheamus match.


----------



## Punkholic

Bray Wyatt's promos >


----------



## Amber B

Just don't go back to Chicago for a while. Fuck.


----------



## PaulHBK

RAWN... ZzZzZzZzZz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Bryan/Batista lock up.

"Thanks for coming! Cya next week!"


----------



## hou713

Fuckery or Overrun? or both? or maybe just maybe unk2


----------



## Omega_VIK

Time for 'Tista old face


----------



## finalnight

A wild Orton sighting!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

This feud is so not going to make Bray a star, Cena's character is stuck in the mud, so crowds no sell everything


----------



## Osize10

Orton face turn and helps Bryan win. Everyone's head explodes


----------



## birthday_massacre

Botoxtista :faint:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Please please lets see Punk.


----------



## Bad For Business

Orton to interfere and cost Batista the match. Punk's not coming back.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle

Suddenly a wild Orton appears


----------



## Redzero

Yep no Punk tonight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WWE Champ has 2 second cameo on 3 hour raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

It's a real shame Orton didn't have a match tonight would have loved to have seen him troll this crowd.


----------



## Gwilt

So Orton and Batista are gay for each other now? Is that the new story?


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao The show's almost over and the champion FINALLY makes an appearance. But it's only for 15 seconds!


----------



## Punkholic

The champ shows up with less than twenty minutes left on the show? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton to cost Batista the match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This better be the greatest hijack of all time coming up..


Ah who am I kidding :ti


----------



## cl_theo

ShowStopper said:


> "Trolling" or giving the same promo a million times over?
> 
> That's some weak ass trolling.
> 
> :cena4


It worked on you didn't it? You bitch about him like he bullied you as a kid :


----------



## x78

Crowd chanting over the Wyatt promo fpalm


----------



## Flaircountry77

I guess you're talking about when Austin left and Rock cut a promo on him. I totally forgot about that. I guess it could be like that. I think the difference is that they seem to be playing to the chants instead of "burying" him like they did with Austin "taking his ball and going home."


----------



## LigerJ81

Batista like look Orton, we gotta stop meeting like this.


----------



## Right_To_Censor

*Dat Aksana*


----------



## xD7oom

6 mins for the main event?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

RhodesForWHC said:


> To be honest, I don't quite get why they're chanting CM Punk during this promo and weren't during the shitty diva's match and Christian Sheamus match.


Because the show is supposed to end in 10 minutes or so ... people's hearts are being raped at the moment. :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

An "Athena's sex tape" chant would be legit GOAT crowd chant.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

Time to watch Bryan vs Batista.. no Punk.. gay show to be honest.


----------



## TJC93

Punk needs to be here just to shut these fucking idiots up now and in future


----------



## finalnight

hou713 said:


> Fuckery or Overrun? or both?


Fuckeried overun LIVE ON THE WWE NETWORK!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Is it okay to call two 30+ year old 6'5+ men adorable?


----------



## ikarinokami

it's so nice to hear a proper promo again


----------



## checkcola

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WWE Champ has 2 second cameo on 3 hour raw.


And no one even called him the 'face of the WWE' tonight, completely irrelevant, completely lameduck champ


----------



## Tommy-V

No Taker


----------



## birthday_massacre

checkcola said:


> This feud is so not going to make Bray a star, Cena's character is stuck in the mud, so crowds no sell everything


Yeah he always no sells their promos, he did last week and he did this week. :cuss:


----------



## El Capitano

It was never going to be a long match as Batista will get gassed too quickly


----------



## Waffelz

No Undertaker....


----------



## Jmacz

What the fuck was that for?


----------



## LateTrain27

Love how the fans were so into Wyatt's promo that only a small fraction of the crowd attempted and failed a CM Punk chant.


----------



## Vårmakos

small cameo by the WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## jacobdaniel

As much as I'd love to see Punk back, he's probably chillin at the crib, getting some dome from AJ, all the while watching Raw and hearing his homies chant his name.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So it's a heel vs heel for the title at wrestlemania? fpalm


----------



## thegockster

I CAN SEE CENA MAKING THE WYATTS BORING, HAVE NO INTEREST WHATSOEVER IN THIS MATCH, CENA CANT SELL SHIT


----------



## Stad

Punk to save Bryan after he gets beat down after the match :mark:


----------



## Gutwrench

Chanting over Wyatt's promo was lame there Chicago; lame.


----------



## leon79

Kane to run in and cost Bryan the match and start a beat down. Punk to run in to make the save.

Probably won't happen.


----------



## Lien

Trips comes down to beat on Bryan.

.......

LOOK IN MY EYES

------

Orrrrrr..... nothing. And the crowd go ape.


----------



## Moustache

Amber B said:


> Just don't go back to Chicago for a while. Fuck.


They'll be back in 3 months for Payback.


----------



## New World Order.

So I guess Punk actually no showed Chicago, unless they somehow shove all this down our throats in 10 minutes somehow that is.


----------



## checkcola

xD7oom said:


> 6 mins for the main event?


Well, Batista will get gassed just walking to the ring, all I ask for is one good Bootista chant, that's all I want


----------



## TJC93

RAW always goes to quarter past ffs how have people not grasped this yet


----------



## Nimbus

LMAO, they dont give a shit about Wyatt.


----------



## 20083

Main event time and there is almost no time left... Bleh - Network post-show I guess...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Stad said:


> Punk to save Bryan after he gets beat down after the match :mark:


That's really the only scenario left ....

Here's hoping! 

:side:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

#2MINUTEMAINEVENT.


----------



## cl_theo

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah he always no sells their promos, he did last week and he did this week. :cuss:


He frowned blankly at the screen like the shield, Bryan, and kane did in the past.


----------



## BarneyArmy

We could still see Punk because he will be added to the title match right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

cl_theo said:


> It worked on you didn't it? You bitch about him like he bullied you as a kid :


I would be tired of anyone who did the same exact thing for 10 years. Even if it was one of my favorites.


----------



## mgman

WWE finally found the correct match length to suit Batista's tendency to gas out so quickly.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> Time to watch Bryan vs Batista.. no Punk.. gay show to be honest.


I disagree, the first hour was great. The Uso's title win was good and the DB, HHH Steph promo was amazing.

This is probably the best raw overall in a while.


----------



## Lien

jacobdaniel said:


> As much as I'd love to see Punk back, he's probably chillin at the crib, getting some dome from AJ, all the while watching Raw and hearing his homies chant his name.




This of course is very possible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

wtf was wyatt saying lol


----------



## LostBeast

Look... an Orton sighting. Has a WWE champion ever been this irrelevant?


----------



## TNA is Here

I'm surprised by Chicago. They used to be a smarks crowd. Maybe too much WWE product turned them into robots.


----------



## Osize10

jacobdaniel said:


> As much as I'd love to see Punk back, he's probably chillin at the crib, getting some dome from AJ, all the while watching Raw and hearing his homies chant his name.


I bet AJ like farted in his face or kissed him right after he finished...you know...they stuff AJ type girls do to their guy after going down


----------



## Moto

Nice to see Bootista's forehead refreshed for his match tonight.


----------



## Flaircountry77

Stad said:


> Punk to save Bryan after he gets beat down after the match :mark:


This.


----------



## O' Death

Bryan being escorted out by security. Boretista says Bryan is scared and that no skinny, small punk could ever face him...Cult of Personality, Punk enters..


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Leon Knuckles said:


> wtf was wyatt saying lol


LMAO


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

How can anyone not expect a 10+ minute overrun? Have you never watched Raw?


----------



## BHfeva

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That's really the only scenario left ....
> 
> Here's hoping!
> 
> :side:


Even if he's not back tonight, people are gonna be like : hes screwing brock at WM vs taker .. or something like that lol


----------



## The Absolute

OH YES!! SHE'S HERE!!


----------



## Tardbasher12

What the fuck is she doing on my TV screen?


----------



## 20083

Batista time though :mark:
Going to be fun to see how he is greeted


----------



## Alicenchains

wtf?


----------



## Death Rider

WTF has she done to her hair?


----------



## Segageeknavarre

are you freaking serious?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

RUSEV


----------



## Omega_VIK

WTF is this?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lana...just made my dick move.


----------



## New World Order.

LOL WTF THERES NO TIME LEFT?? Raw is 4 hours tonight?


----------



## chargebeam

Lana. Yummy.


----------



## Born of Osiris

What the fuck is with all these filler? Where is the main event?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Really?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Ugh, what?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Omega_VIK said:


> Time for 'Tista old face


All I see is dollar signs when I see that man.


----------



## Jmacz

How do they have time for this?


----------



## cavs25

What the fuck is this? Do they know what time it is?


----------



## Punkholic

Looks like no Punk tonight. Oh, well...at least we didn't get to see Orton wrestle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Are they about to debut this guy in the last few minutes of RAW!?!?!?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Lana. :banderas


----------



## Kabraxal

Why is he coming out now?


----------



## Osize10

NEFUNIA NEFUNIA


Crowd is like WTF


----------



## SP103

This website is fucking terrible tonight. If it gets any worse John Cena will show up for a Make-A-Wish before it dies completely.


----------



## dan the marino

Are we seriously getting a Rusev promo at 11? They really don't want to give Bryan/Batista any time do they. I don't blame them, I'm a bit worried Batista might have a heart attack in the ring too.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Are they for fucking real? Get to the main event!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn Lana is hot :ass


----------



## ikarinokami

Leon Knuckles said:


> wtf was wyatt saying lol


that john cena is basically conan at the end of conan the barbarian, old and all alone on his throne.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Man get this shit outta here :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Bitch, shut up.


----------



## jcmmnx

They've cut Big Dave's match down to two minutes.


----------



## legendfan97

wtf..... Oh nvm....


----------



## RobVanDingus

Nemanja Nedovic


----------



## cmcabana

wow really WWE?


----------



## Derek

The main event to go maybe 5 minutes at this point?


----------



## Poe7

I'm almost certain he just mentioned Niko Bellic.


----------



## sliplink

4 hour raw?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

OH, There going to extend the main event onto the network.


----------



## Moustache

No BNB tonight. What a wasted opportunity.


----------



## BookingBad

Um...


----------



## JamesK

WTF are they doing???


----------



## GCA-FF

Dafuq is this shit...its not best for business! :bryan3


----------



## Joseph92

Why are they doing this at 10:57pm??


----------



## Pacmanboi

why is this jackoff on the stage


----------



## TNA is Here

He's climbing that thing cause he's short.


----------



## Redzero

LOL WHAT


----------



## TripleG

I could keep making Rocky IV jokes with this guys valet, but fuck it.


----------



## KingLobos

Such an awful gimmick


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gambit said:


> WTF has she done to her hair?


she watched rocky IV last night


----------



## Dirty Machine

No Punk tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V

Bad time for this.


----------



## 20083

What the hell


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

OMG, Lana is sexy as hell.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Raw finishes at 4.15 you guys.


----------



## kariverson

God her accent sucks when she go to do it live. Sounds clearly forced. But she's hot as fuck.


----------



## Alim

What is this Aksana stuff people are talking about?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Don't think I could give a fuck less about this guy.


----------



## Sheikybaby

Alexander Brute is nothing for the Nikolai Volkoff. Me and Nikky would beat the f*** outta him


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

dat accent she make me hardd


----------



## cmccredden

What the actual hell? 3 minutes to 10 and we get a Rusev promo?! They really did flip the script so the first hour would calm the crowd and the rest of the show is boring.


----------



## O' Death

rofl..she's doing the Rocky IV bit...who was the ho' on that one?

And when were we at war with Bulgaria.not since WW2...


----------



## KuritaDavion

......And?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Resuv is on his Khali swag.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Rusev's music reminds me of a Mellowhype beat.


----------



## BigPawr

RUSEV......best music EVER


----------



## Prayer Police

Man, Batista needs to cheer up. Looks like he's been tearing up all day.
There's not enough time for a last match tonight....


----------



## Chrome

This overrun is gonna be long.


----------



## World's Best

PYCEB :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

I accidentally marked out for new nation!


----------



## Frico

Feel like I'm watching a Bond villain.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Did he just say he took a dookie on a prostitute?


----------



## [email protected]

Wow. Way to bury Rusev. Lol.


----------



## cindel25

They kept Orton away.....why?


----------



## Born of Osiris

11pm and the main event still hasn't started fpalm


----------



## Bearodactyl

Well that was random...


----------



## finalnight

Poe7 said:


> I'm almost certain he just mentioned Niko Bellic.


Just fell over laughing at that...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

What is going on? This show is going to have a big overrun?


----------



## El Capitan

Draaaaaagooooooo!


----------



## PaulHBK

Oh god. Now a hogan recap... 2 minute main event? Stupid 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom

Hogan :mark:


----------



## Flaircountry77

At 10:57?!! Ridiculous!


----------



## Snapdragon

kariverson said:


> God her accent sucks when she go to do it live. Sounds clearly forced. But she's hot as fuck.


She's not born in Bulgaria


----------



## Hawkke

It is Fantastic they are going to honor Paul! I really kind of hoped they could do Paul, Taker and Kane all as a group in one class though, that would have been chilling.
:bearer:bearer:bearer


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

gotta keep those overrun numbers down.


----------



## Amber B

And now this nasty, old, money hungry skeezy bitch.


----------



## Omega_VIK

There goes the fucks I give


----------



## mgman

jcmmnx said:


> They've cut Big Dave's match down to two minutes.


He'll be gassed after the first minute and that's where DB wins.


----------



## GonGetGot

FML


----------



## sliplink

Was this even more random than the divas segment? WTF are they thinking??


----------



## Death Rider

Tbh Batista can only go 4 minutes without being gassed so making the main event 5 minutes is logical


----------



## cavs25

Seriously? What?


----------



## Stinger Fan

It took 1 interview for Hogan to promote WWE lmao!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

WTF???


----------



## pagi

WWE is concerned about Daniel Bryan's cardio and conditioning. It makes sense to have a short match.


----------



## Punkholic

Why are they doing this at 10:57 PM?! Bad timing from WWE.


----------



## leon79

Apollo creed next up


----------



## JhnCna619

Hogan needs to stop with the wig. Hair looks so fake.


----------



## Derek

HOW IS 3 HOURS NOT ENOUGH TIME TO FIT THIS SHIT IN?


----------



## BlueRover

HOLY FK SHIT RUSEV SAMO BULGARIA MAMKA MI DEBA TUPI AMERICASNCI SHIBANI


RUSEV > Punk

RUSEV > Chhicago

RUSEV > Americans

Samo Bulgaria


----------



## RatedR10

Batista vs. Bryan won't be a match, it'll just be a segment. 

Hopefully Punk.


----------



## 20083

So the Raw main-event won't be on Raw? Come onnn


----------



## MasterGoGo

is the main event going to be 3 minutes or something?


----------



## Black_Power

Was that a human?


----------



## hbgoo1975

F--- this company!


----------



## Da Silva

Oh what the fuck, it's 3 hours into the show we don't want this fucking nonsense, just give us a main event and piss off Vince.


----------



## Tardbasher12

This is starting to get me a little angry, why the hell are they holding the main event from us? I DONT WANT TO SEE RANDY ORTON


----------



## Mainboy

Guess it will be a 3 minute classic Batista match


----------



## KingLobos

Hogan is such a corporate slave


----------



## Stad

Adding Punk to the main event :mark:


----------



## New World Order.

4 Hour RAW???


----------



## Jmacz

WHY IS ORTON COMING OUT?


----------



## Alicenchains

Wow, he did more promoting in one week for the WWE than he did in 3 1/2 years for TNA


----------



## The Absolute

Soooooo what's going on with this main event? Are we looking at a 10 or 15 minute overrun?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Oh please let Punk interrupt this main event!


----------



## Moto

"Man those Bulgarians. It's like they have another word for everything!" :lawler


----------



## Pacmanboi

How long is this fucking overrun going to be?


----------



## Ledg

"I am here to leave a mark. A mark that will last for centuries. To every bulgarians, happy holiday back home! I am the super athlete, Alexander Rusev."

Not sure the place of the last two sentences but that was pretty much all he said.


----------



## TripleG

I think Hulk Hogan has already plugged the network and Wrestlemania XXX more than he did throughout his entire TNA run post January 4th 2010


----------



## GCA-FF

More fuckery to end Raw...


----------



## JamesK

Orton officially costs the match...

No Punk


----------



## Dopeeey

I got so much Respect for Cena and Bray. They are some real Gangsters. :dance


----------



## Amber B

Phillies3:16 said:


> Did he just say he took a dookie on a prostitute?


:lmao


----------



## FCP

Are they really giving this match 10 minutes?

Lol, nvm Randy is coming out. That'll take another 3 minutes for him to walk down the ramp.


----------



## cmiller4642

Punk is going to pipebomb at the end. You watch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol Could they be anymore off with their pacing of the show? My goodness.


----------



## ikarinokami

that's sad he gets no reaction- pointing at orton


----------



## [email protected]

That in the world? How did the second half of this RAW fall apart like this?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I don't get it!

:lmao


----------



## checkcola

Weekly no reaction for Randy Orton


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

fpalm

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Gretchen

Raw to end at 1 AM.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

There going to extend it too the network guys!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wheres Punk????


----------



## cmcabana

wtf now why is Orton coming out?


----------



## Sheikybaby

Derek said:


> HOW IS 3 HOURS NOT ENOUGH TIME TO FIT THIS SHIT IN?


because there was 1 and half hours of commercials


----------



## TJC93

Again, there's still 15 minutes left


----------



## birthday_massacre

They better not pull some crap like we are going off the air, go to the WWE network to see the rest of the show, right as Punk musics hits


----------



## CHIcagoMade

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Are we seriously getting a Rusev promo at 11? They really don't want to give Bryan/Batista any time do they. I don't blame them, I'm a bit worried Batista might have a heart attack in the ring too.


Why should they? That's a big time PPV match waiting to happen.


----------



## #Mark

Orton's gonna interrupt on Batista's behalf.. Then the static hits... Or RAW ends with another Bryan beat down.


----------



## TNA is Here

How is Bootista gonna keep up with Bryan? He's gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## Eulonzo

cmiller4642 said:


> Punk is going to pipebomb at the end. You watch


Could you imagine? :moyes1


----------



## p862011

Snapdragon said:


> She's not born in Bulgaria


but she was raised in Latvian Soviet Socialist Republic in the Soviet Union


----------



## latinoheat4life2

KingLobos said:


> Hogan is such a corporate slave


You would be too if they were paying you $$$$$$


----------



## finalnight

Chrome said:


> This overrun is gonna be long.


They went nearly 15 minutes over last week. USA network might start getting annoyed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sesshomaru

If they dont finish RAW on TV I'll be pissed.


----------



## 20083

Gambit said:


> Tbh Batista can only go 4 minutes without being gassed so making the main event 5 minutes is logical


:lmao Good explanation!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

My god this last 30 minutes have been terrible and how dare they debut Alexander like that. Terrible. Fucking Bootista is about to get gassed within 1:30 of his match with Bryan.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Orton gets that grandmaster sexay pop


----------



## Omega_VIK

Old face!


----------



## dan the marino

I'm so glad Hogan came back so he could talk to us about the WWE Network.


----------



## Punkholic

No Taker tonight?


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Born of Osiris

No reaction for Batista.


----------



## DGenerationMC

dat spotlight


----------



## SP103

I hope Roidtista injures himself ALA the Rock like last year and it's the last we see of him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Evolution to reform and decimate Bryan or something?


----------



## Gretchen

#GoAway


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## chargebeam

The 5 minute main-event.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Tista can't even do the machine gun entrance like he used to


----------



## The Absolute

No reaction for Bootista.


----------



## Lien

Orton there. Batista there. Bryan to get beat down.

This is all setting up a Punk return.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Spotlight, PLEASE! :bigdave


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Two pieces of shit


----------



## Flawless Victory

So this B-Lista vs. Bryan match won't go longer than 10mins.


----------



## Your_Solution

Not enough time any Punk stuff now. Ah well it was always a longshot

Orton is interfering to close the show, I'd assume


----------



## finalnight

Woah, weak version of his pyro 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

This might just be a HUGE overrun tonight! Or finish in the Network ugh...


----------



## Mikestarko

Wow, even in Chicago Orton gets no reaction.


----------



## Mainboy

birthday_massacre said:


> They better not pull some crap like we are going off the air, go to the WWE network to see the rest of the show, right as Punk musics hits


Which would be unfair on us UK fans


----------



## Annihilus

Batista billed at 278lbs.. maybe after a few steroid cycles, there's no way he's even above 250 in his current state.


----------



## gaz0301

So a 5 minute last that Batista can last and some form of Orton interference.

No punk people!


----------



## checkcola

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Orton gets that grandmaster sexay pop


----------



## xD7oom

Punkholic said:


> No Taker tonight?


He's busy fucking michelle mccool.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Both are lame and out of date.


----------



## OctHar90

The Main Event is at 10?


----------



## cindel25

They darken the arena so the camera won't pick up what exactly?


----------



## INFERN0

bryan gonna get serious beatdown here


----------



## LPPrince

Punk can still make the save/interference

I'm lying to myself, but let me have this


----------



## BarneyArmy

WE WANT PUNK


----------



## 20083

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

Why is he out here King cuz Vince or Triple H said go out there you dummy!


----------



## Sheikybaby

CM PUNK TO COME OUT AT THE END AND GTS BOOTISTA BOOK IT


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Punkholic said:


> No Taker tonight?


No Cody tonight


----------



## Gretchen

I sense that some fuckery is about to take place.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

xD7oom said:


> He's busy fucking michelle mccool.


Yup.


----------



## Poe7

Batista blows up after about 26 seconds anyway, plenty of time for Punk to return.


----------



## New World Order.

They have shit matches during the second hour so the stuff that actually matters is rushed? I dont get it?


----------



## jerichofan05

Looks like Meltzer was full of shit.. Again!!!!


----------



## kariverson

Snapdragon said:


> She's not born in Bulgaria


I know that's why I'm saying it sucks. Sound completely fake when she did it live.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Batista thinking, why can't i get cheers like this

Btw i love DBs finisher name now. The Knee +


----------



## Punkholic

I have a feeling this will end in The Network. I really hope it doesn't...


----------



## The Absolute

I still don't understand why they can't put Bryan in the goddamn title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TNA is Here

lol Booty already tired.


----------



## Secueritae

dat Skinny Jeans sign !!


----------



## Alim

That Skinny Jeans sign... lol


----------



## TJC93

Batista looks chubbier than usual?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The show has gone to shit.


----------



## Frico

Two things: 1) Orton helps Bryan and costs Batista the match thus aiding his face turn. 2) Batista and Orton beat on Bryan and Punk makes the save!!! (Huge wishful thinking.)


----------



## latinoheat4life2

INFERN0 said:


> bryan gonna get serious beatdown here


What else is new, :lol


----------



## El Capitano

How long will Boo-tista last tonight? 2, 4 or 5 minutes


----------



## *Eternity*

Batista wins with the help of rocket raccoon.:bigdave


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Batista is fucking awesome but he really looks like he had botox injections


----------



## SP103

Batista borrowing Natalya's boots tonight-She still has her legs behind her head so she'll be fine.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Boo-tista chant


----------



## BookingBad

Bootista chants lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Alright fellow Punk fans, this is it ... :lmao


----------



## 20083

Match underway
Bootista chants! :yes


----------



## legendfan97

SOMEBODY PLEASE call 911 now! Bootista can not handle the yes movement.


----------



## KingLobos

Shows not over yet. Punk could still come out.


----------



## Eulonzo

I have a feeling something's gonna happen at the end of the show.

Possibly something huge... I'm probably wrong, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is Batista already gassed LOL


----------



## BHfeva

Bootista chants


----------



## AnalBleeding

Annihilus said:


> Batista billed at 278lbs.. maybe after a few steroid cycles, there's no way he's even above 250 in his current state.


he weighed in at around 260 for his mma fight which was a few months ago


----------



## Leather Rebel

Is now a month without Sandow?


----------



## [email protected]

So....are they trying to set up the triple threat match? If so, this is a terrible way to do it.


----------



## chargebeam

I have a feeling New York's crowd will be much more interesting than tonight's crowd.


----------



## PhilThePain

cindel25 said:


> They darken the arena so the camera won't pick up what exactly?


So it won't pick up the hate form the fans Batista started doing that entrance during his 2010 heel run. Now that he's heel again he's using it again


----------



## Gretchen

Eulonzo said:


> I have a feeling something's gonna happen at the end of the show.
> 
> Possibly something huge... I'm probably wrong, though.


I would hope so, but I have a feeling it will just be some screwy, annoying ending.


----------



## Death Rider

Not sure why but I think Punk is coming out.


----------



## JAROTO

Oh man Batista is shit.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

My sky sports stream just died. Is the match only on the WWE Network?


----------



## Reaper

Punk "leak" was all a conspiracy to get the last segment of the show to do well in ratings and then send out Orton/Batista to make the claim that those two are the real draws


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Eternity* said:


> Batista wins with the help of rocket raccoon.:bigdave


Torito will definitely dress like RR in some summertime cross promotional bs


----------



## MisterAntony

InB4 "Worst Show Ever" "This Crowd Sucks" "Screw The WWE" comments in three minutes...


----------



## BarneyArmy

Please Punk save us then the Hogan announcement next week is to add him to the title match.


----------



## TripleG

In response to Batista's comments about DB being ordinary and himself being a true superstar...

This is coming from the guy that is going to be upstaged by a CGI Talking Raccoon.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I wouldn't expect anything besides the usual fuckery tbh.


----------



## finalnight

jerichofan05 said:


> Looks like Meltzer was full of shit.. Again!!!!


He did say 55 / 45 which in dirt sheet terms mean it ain't happening except on your WWE2K14.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

what is up with the top of batista's head? eww it looks disgusting!


----------



## JC00

jerichofan05 said:


> Looks like Meltzer was full of shit.. Again!!!!


Oh you didn't see? He went back on that. He changed it to "I expect CM Punk on Raw but i'm not guaranteeing it"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Boo-tista! chants. :lol Still though, gotta give big Dave brownie points for ditching the studded boots Lesnar used to wear in favor of those swagged out Jordans.


----------



## Vyer

IWasJustFrontin said:


> My sky sports stream just died. Is the match only on the WWE Network?


No, it's still on tv.


----------



## 20083

'Triple H has a huge ego' - Cole :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Did Batista borrow Zack Ryder's boots??


----------



## INFERN0

dave should just no sell everything, that'd be hilarious


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

KingLobos said:


> Shows not over yet. Punk could still come out.


:ti


----------



## jacobdaniel

:lmao Batista gonna lay down for most of the match :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains

Yeah Batista going 20%


----------



## xD7oom

Punk fans..


----------



## TNA is Here

I found another word: Botoxta! :talk


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Cole called the Half Crab, good job grasshopper.


----------



## Prayer Police

They're not giving Batista any dominate offense?


----------



## Tardbasher12

INB4: See the rest of the match on the WWE Network!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

what a dreadful wm buildup

jake the snake in the HOF > wm 30


----------



## jcmmnx

This may be the worst match of Bryan's career. Bootista the goat.


----------



## cavs25

This is a really bizarre main event


----------



## henrymark

wrestlingforum servers:


----------



## Osize10

crowd killing this match


----------



## BookingBad

jcmmnx said:


> This may be the worst match of Bryan's career. Bootista the goat.


Bootista is a fucking stiff.


----------



## Punkholic

Lien said:


> Orton there. Batista there. Bryan to get beat down.
> 
> This is all setting up a Punk return.


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Eulonzo

I pray to god they don't have Orton RKO one of these guys and we end it from there. That's weak.

& I hope no one goes "Bryan's not over enough" or something because the crowd isn't as loud as they were earlier. This show has gone on for almost 4 hours for them technically, they have to be tired. Plus they expect something to happen at the end of the show so they're probably preparing for that.


----------



## Zeppex

Fuck man batista hasn't done shit and he is already winded.............


----------



## DGenerationMC

Who else has given up on Punk showing up?


----------



## 20083

Wow. Where is that rowdy Chicago crowd right now?


----------



## Bad For Business

I estimate that Batista lasted 4 minutes before getting gassed


----------



## AlecPure

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista thinking, why can't i get cheers like this
> 
> Btw i love DBs finisher name now. The Knee +


the running knee should be called The Kobayashi Special


----------



## Xobeh

HHH/Kane to cause DB
Then "match" to earn a match against HHH at WM
I hope.


----------



## checkcola

Fuck, Batista sucks, no move set, lays around the ring doing nothing


----------



## Alim

"You Can't Wrestle" haven't heard that one in a while


----------



## The Absolute

Final commercial break? Are you shitting me right now? We're talking about at least a 15 minute overrun!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*11:05 and a commercial break!!!!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!?!*


----------



## JAROTO

You can't wrestle chants for Batista


----------



## [email protected]

Batista is so terrible in there.......This is the most boring Bryan match I've ever seen.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Commercial in overrun? Wut


----------



## TOM MADISON

Is it me or Batista seens as small as Bryan, or Bryan as big as Batista.. lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975

forget CM Punk, it's going to end bad.


----------



## Poe7

JBL making a good point - 'Why don't you shut up and call the match?'


----------



## jcmmnx

wtf a 3 1/2 hour show?


----------



## Death Rider

YOUR GOING TO BREAK WITH TEN MINUTES LEFT OF THE SHOW? ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?


----------



## Mainboy

Ad break now really?


----------



## AnalBleeding

lmfao commercial


----------



## finalnight

We are going to super overtime again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer

Commercial!


----------



## Dirty Machine

DGenerationMC said:


> Who else has given up on Punk showing up?


Definitely.


----------



## bjnelson19705

A commercial. Really?fpalm


----------



## Derek

COMMERCIAL BREAK 5 MINUTES AFTER THE HOUR? THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


----------



## Tardbasher12

A commercial break? Are you serious?


----------



## chargebeam

Punkholic said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.


Stop getting my hopes up!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Over running to hell.


----------



## New World Order.

More commercials than airtime like FUCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A commercial break at 11:05?

Holy fucking shit. This company gives no fucks.


----------



## OctHar90

A commercial break? This is the time when the show is over!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

A commercial break...seriously?


----------



## LigerJ81

:lel Batista getting the Treatment


----------



## Waffelz

Commercial in overtime...


----------



## Born of Osiris

A commercial fucking break this late fpalm. This fucking company.


----------



## King Gimp

YOU CANT WRESTLE :lol :lol :lol


----------



## LPPrince

We are going SUPER over time, holy fuck


----------



## Lien

"This is the final commercial break of Raw."

Not something Cole usually says. Jesus, this is going to end on the Network isn't it?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm doing the Cheesesteak Shuffle right now......


----------



## jacobdaniel

:lmao "Our final commercial break of the evening" - 11:05 PM Eastern time


----------



## Leather Rebel

A FRICKING COMMERCIAL!? :lmao


----------



## World's Best

They'll still find a way to squeeze in a commercial even after their timeslot ends. Good lord this company.


----------



## Simplyrob

wow they are running it tight tonight, yet why was so much dragged out in the second hour and two pointless matches with divas...ughh


----------



## Ledg

I don't know why the moaning around here. RAW sometimes ends at 11:10.


----------



## Fissiks

a commercial during the over run?


----------



## chops52

Wtf is going on has to be punk but probably not


----------



## TJC93

Fatista :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre

[email protected] said:


> Batista is so terrible in there.......This is the most boring Bryan match I've ever seen.


Bryan has to go at a snails pace so batista can keep up


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

No fucks are given


----------



## SP103

Cheese steak shuffle at 23:06 EST. Who the fuck puts Cheese Whiz on a steak sub?


----------



## 20083

:lmao Batista actually looks a little winded NO JOKE CAN'T MAKE THIS STUFF UP! haha


----------



## GCA-FF

Alicenchains said:


> Yeah Batista going 20%


That's his 100%... :faint:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Please please please Punk.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

I'm so confused. Commercial at the US scheduled end time???


----------



## Pronk25

finalnight said:


> He did say 55 / 45 which in dirt sheet terms mean it ain't happening except on your WWE2K14.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow, he said "55/45?" Way to go out on a limb. He didn't know anything, he was looking for clicks.


----------



## legendfan97

Final Break? 10:06 CT....... You better have something good to show to end raw.


----------



## x78

Fuck, Batista can't wrestle for shit. How do they expect him to go for another two years? This is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## MEMS

WTF. This feels weird


----------



## BigPawr

DB can't even pull a good match out of this shitwad


----------



## leon79

Dat commercial break.


----------



## Gretchen

Really doubt Punk is coming out.


----------



## dan the marino

A commercial break when we're already in over time?


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

Where the hell is AJ Lee tonight?


----------



## TOM MADISON

checkcola said:


> Fuck, Batista sucks, no move set, lays around the ring doing nothing


Exactly what I was telling myself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JAROTO

Bryan's awesome matches streak has come to an end. Batista is a complete mess.


----------



## Omega_VIK

:lol at the you can't wrestle chants


----------



## checkcola

A commercial to let Batista get some more 'rest' in, man, this guy does not have it, Orton/Batista could be Worst of All Time title match at Mania


----------



## hbgoo1975

This is how I feel about the show.


----------



## Stone Hot

WTF Commercial I got work tomorrow


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA

One of the worst Raws ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Yeah there's no Punk


----------



## O' Death

knew it..even Bryan can't make boretista look good.


----------



## pagi

Commercial break is to give Bryan a break.


----------



## BTNH

Fuck me.. why do they waste time with the likes of the Bella's? The way this show is organised is piss fucking poor.


----------



## RMKelly

Batista should have wrestled Orton or Cena tonight, so I could be in bed by now.


----------



## Simplyrob

Orton in confusion helps Batista win and the crowd is trolled.


----------



## 20083

Is this show going to have a big ending?
Or just the winner having his arm raised and staring down RKO or something like that...


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I just cant see Punk coming back, I really hope he does because it'll be amazing, but knowing WWE I have my doubts.


----------



## Gwilt

How can they possibly go through with Orton/Batista? It just makes no sense.


----------



## Robbyfude

BATISTA IS GETTING "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" CHANTS, QUICKLY CUT TO COMMERCIAL :vince


----------



## Tardbasher12

A billion dollar company doesn't know how to manage time. Fucking horrible.


----------



## LegendKiller98

Fuuuck


----------



## Boots To Chests

You people do realize they're paying for the extended time?


----------



## BHfeva

Batista might be bad stamina wise, but his body still looks great tbh, duno why people are complaining about his "look"


----------



## Waffelz

Apparently Batista gassed already.


----------



## Stone Hot

I guess a lot of people don't know what selling a move on here


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Punk himself is probably laughing at us.


----------



## ShaWWE

lol at having a commercial at the exact time it should be over.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Batista is so terrible not even Bryan can get a good match out of him,

fucking pathetic.


----------



## *Eternity*

RAW must be going off 11:20pm today

McMahon must have told the USA channel '' Fuck yall rules, I'm a billionaire'':vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre

Break to let Batista take a couple of oxygen hits from under the ring


----------



## gaz0301

Maybe if Batista didn't need a break to recover I could to bed already as we wouldn't need these ads!


----------



## checkcola

x78 said:


> Fuck, Batista can't wrestle for shit. How do they expect him to go for another two years? This is embarrassing to watch.


He should be wrestling on Superstars feuding with Brodus Clay or someshit


----------



## thegockster

ONE OF THESE ARE IN THE MAIN EVENT AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Jmacz

DGenerationMC said:


> Who else has given up on Punk showing up?


I never really thought he came back, but Cena's reaction to his chant, not even dropping his name made me think he wasn't even supposed to say that. 

There's a reason Heyman has been the only one who has really said anything.


----------



## 20083

:lol Why take a commercial break when we're already overrunning man


----------



## KingLobos

Anyone find it odd AJ wasn't there?


----------



## finalnight

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where the hell is AJ Lee tonight?


She is at cm punks place sitting on the couch and watching raw with him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SeriousThreat

Hoping for some way of Batista/Orton teaming up on Bryan and Punk making the save.


----------



## PhilThePain

Triple H to interfere...Evolution stands tall over Daniel Bryan...no...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

Alright guys it is over. It is official. Punk will not show.


----------



## SP103

Boots To Chests said:


> You people do realize they're paying for the extended time?


USA is paying them. Nobody is sitting around saying "Wheres I, Robot!".


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well the movie coming up next is I,Robot, so anything that stops people from watching that is fine.


----------



## Omega_VIK

pagi said:


> Commercial break is to give big Dave a break.


:bigdave Deal with it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

This could be an epic ending or a terrible one ...

Come on Punk, lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

BHfeva said:


> Batista might be bad stamina wise, but his body still looks great tbh, duno why people are complaining about his "look"


I have no problem with his looks, but it's doesn't matter if you have the build of a bull but you get tired in 2 minutes.


----------



## Your_Solution

Stone Hot said:


> I guess a lot of people don't know what selling a move on here


Theres a huge difference between selling and just not having pace anymore. Batista still has to work off a lot of rust, his pace used to be much quicker.


----------



## Simplyrob

Batista taking a breather at 4:09am gmt fucking hell


----------



## birthday_massacre

Understandment of the night

Cole - Batista going to the outside to take a breather


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

LOL @ Batista going to take a breather.

He been taking one the entire match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

Cole just mentioned we're in overtime! :lol


----------



## SPCDRI

"Batista gonna take a breather."

What else is new?

unk3


----------



## SP103

Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> Alright guys it is over. It is official. Punk will not show.


Anytime they play the music of someone and they DON'T show up-its 100% he/she's not there.


----------



## JC00

PunklovesAJ123 said:


> Where the hell is AJ Lee tonight?


She'll drop the title at Mania and fade away into obscurity. I'm sure HHH has been pushing Vince hard after Punk left to punish her for her 14 year old girl jealous tantrum.


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, I don't think Punk is showing up. I enjoyed the show, nonetheless.


----------



## finalnight

I don't remember Batista being this bad before he left.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

What happened to not burying Bryan on commentary anymore?


----------



## genocide_cutter

This raw is doo doo grits


----------



## JAROTO

It's awesome how Bryan is loved by the crowd!


----------



## xD7oom

Batista haters, ugh.


----------



## BarneyArmy

CMON PUNK!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Is Batista a smoker or what?


----------



## Dopeeey

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm doing the Cheesesteak Shuffle right now......


I'm eating a CheeseSteak right now lol xD :lol


----------



## Jmacz

OH GOD HES COMING


----------



## dan the marino

Batista vs Orton is going to be the stuff of legends.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Batista is so gassed surprised he has enough energy to kick out


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Punk is coming!


----------



## SP103

They are giving Bryan a win.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Am I the only one noticing how Bryan is going a little softer on his opponents?


----------



## cindel25

Omg please end this show!


----------



## chops52

No punk hahaha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

They haven't even made any attempt at building Orton/Batista. None whatso-fucking-ever.


----------



## RiverFenix

Orton is going to side with Bryan against Batista, HHH and Kane - just watch. To try and make Orton into a face...


----------



## Stad

STEPHS TITS :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Am I the only one noticing how Bryan is going a little softer on his opponents?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Punk is coming!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Who saw Stephs nipples!!


----------



## Gwilt

No Punk


----------



## SPCDRI

Batista Sells Propane and Propane Accessories...

Cuz He Loves Gas


----------



## cavs25

Batista can't even lift his hands lol


----------



## TripleG

So the Wrestlemania Title match is heel vs. heel? That's new.


----------



## Osize10

Dat kick! Holy Shit I marked


----------



## jcmmnx

No Punk and Bryan pedigreed, classic. I think they just killed Chicago for years to come.


----------



## theatb

No CM Punk.. kinda disappointed...


----------



## BarneyArmy

OMFG I cant believe it no Punk wtf at this shit company man i stayed up to 4.15 for this shit HOW CAN YOU HAVE BATISTA/ORTON FOR WRESTLEMANIA FUCKKKKKKr


----------



## genocide_cutter

This raw is doo doo grits


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Meltzer is full of shit. I hope you learned your lesson, kids: you should always take rumors and dirt sheet reports with a grain of salt, *NEVER* as fact.


----------



## BlueRover

WOW. WOW. Biggest burial from the WWE in history. The crowd just spent the entire night chanting for a stupid bitch who never showed up.


----------



## Amber B

Best ending ever :lmao


----------



## BlueRover

WOW. WOW. Biggest burial from the WWE in history. The crowd just spent the entire night chanting for a stupid bitch who never showed up.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Meltzer is full of shit. I hope you learned your lesson, kids: you should always take rumors and dirt sheet reports with a grain of salt, *NEVER* as fact.


----------



## Boots To Chests

I feel sorry for those who paid their money to se Punk. But this goes to show you that this ain't a work.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Do we have to wait for a Khali squash on Smackdown? Or have Vickie Guerrero get assaulted by a gang of white skinheads?


----------



## BookingBad

Why the hell aren't they burying Punk? They really do want him to come back soon for WM30, he just doesn't want to come back. It's obvious.


----------



## Brye

Man, I honestly couldn't be less interested in the direction of this company outside of The Shield & Cesaro. And even there the cynic in me thinks Rollins/Ambrose get the shaft once Reigns goes to the top.

I love Bryan, but I lose more and more hope each week.


----------



## geomon

The Absolute said:


> :lmao Meltzer is full of shit. I hope you learned your lesson, kids: you should always take rumors and dirt sheet reports with a grain of salt, *NEVER* as fact.


Meltzer gets shit wrong all of the time yet no one ever calls him out on it.


----------



## LateTrain27

Best Raw of the year and one of the best in a while.

The amount of people on Facebook saying the episode sucked just because no CM Punk is ridiculous. It's time to accept he's gone and not coming back.


----------



## Kabraxal

Forum went boom. Anyway, I have the Network.. and right now I AM NOT watching Wrestlemania despite it being there for free. I'm tired of lacluster booking and continual stupid bullshit just because they are so out of touch. I just don't understand... NXT has been pretty damn good and apparently it's all HHH's baby. So that means it's all the senile old shit and nothing will change as long as vince has any veto power. Sad...


----------



## Sonnen Says

Man was I the only one. The forum didn't work for me for like an hour :lol.


----------



## s i Ç

_It's obvious that Vince or whomever made mention that Punk would be backstage so it could get to Meltzer thus putting it on his pay site and spread the news for everyone to tune into Raw only for no Punk to show and Bryan getting buried to end the night._


----------



## Oakue

Now hopefully this constant CM Punk drama from his fanbase can end?

When you get over your disappointment you'll realize Vince McMahon is inducting the Ultimate Warrior, a man he fucking despises into the hall of fame this year which only proves he'll do business with anyone if it works. 

If CM Punk asked Vince to come back just for this 1 night for his hometown fans...Vince would have put him on the card, even if it was for 1 night. He'd have done it. And you know it. Yet...he was not there. So, there you go.


----------



## New World Order.

That was the biggest underwhelming ending. Can't believe Punk wouldn't show, such a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Brye

LateTrain27 said:


> Best Raw of the year and one of the best in a while.
> 
> The amount of people on Facebook saying the episode sucked just because no CM Punk is ridiculous. It's time to accept he's gone and not coming back.


I really didn't like the EP that much. Loved Shield/Wyatts but nothing else really did much for me. Nothing to do with Punk either.


----------



## dan the marino

Overall that was a pretty good show. The first hour was phenomenal, Wyatts vs Shields, Usos winning the titles (even if it was random), Heyman's promo were all great. Things started to slow down then but Ziggler/ADR and the Bryan/Authority stuff were still pretty good. Oh and the Guest Host did jack-all which is always good. I'm a bit disappointed Punk never showed up but after Heyman used him to transition into Lesnar/Taker I sort of expected it. Great show overall, one of the best RAWs they've done in months. Just a shame it took the threat of the audience "hijacking" for them to put some effort into it.

I still can't believe we are seriously getting Batista vs Orton. Undisputed title. Heel vs heel. Biggest Wrestlemania in history main event. It's embarrassing. This could very easily be the worst Wrestlemania main event of all time. Worst than Hogan vs Yokozuna and Cena vs Miz. 

Oh and I don't want to see anyone else scoffing at the "they're muting the crowd" posts. I was skeptical too but that was fucking blatant at the very end there. Loud 'CM Punk' chants from the crowd instantly vanish and instead of any crowd noise all you could hear was Triple H's music and the crowd. Very blatant.


----------



## checkcola

Don't worry guys, CM Punk will return someday. Heyman sit the stage, CM Punk will heel it up when he finally decides to return.


----------



## Dell

What a joke! went to overtime to put over HHH's ego...fuck this shit!


----------



## KingofKings1281

Did the rage of the IWC break this site?


----------



## The Rusk

I kind of wish Punk came back tonight just to say good bye. Is Raw in Chicago one more time before his contract ends?


----------



## Sheikybaby

Heyman said the fans are to blame and we are the reason why he wouldnt put up with it anymore


----------



## s i Ç

_I will say as much as it was overdue for The Uso's to finally win the tag team titles, sucks it was on Raw and not at Mania...also a rematch tomorrow night on Main Event do I sense they will drop it back to the Outlaws?_


----------



## KingLobos

It was a great show. easily best of the year.


----------



## Superhippy

I'm actually more surprised by The Undertakers absence. You would think since he only works 1 months a year he would actually show up, especially on the night where they announce Bearer for the HOF.

HHH's ego is ruining the product and it has nothing to do with Punk not being there. For months on end Orton is the champ and never closes the show out looking strong. Ever. Even the times when he wins a match or gets something thrown his way they make him look weak somehow. Same deal now with Batista. He gives a Batista Bomb to Bryan and then of course HHH comes in and gives a pedigree and they show him and steph standing tall. He's a fucking idiot. Batista just turned heel and the show should have ended with the Batista Bomb on Bryan.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Honestly shocked Punk didn't show up. I Guess he really is done with the company for now. If he wasn't going to return in Chicago, he ain't returning prior to Mania.

I honestly thought the fact he wasn't posting on twitter made it a work, because if it wasn't, why would he abstain from twitter? Unless WWE is trying to somehow have him come back at the absolute most unexpected moment.


----------



## Stad

The Rusk said:


> I kind of wish Punk came back tonight just to say good bye. Is Raw in Chicago one more time before his contract ends?


Payback on June 1st.


----------



## checkcola

Sheikybaby said:


> Heyman said the fans are to blame and we are the reason why he wouldnt put up with it anymore


He was more successful being a Paul Heyman guy than being a fan favorite. He'll come back to feud with Daniel Bryan for the title after Bryan is done with the Authority/Batista/other assorted hasbeens from yesteryears.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Crowd should've chanted "Fck you Meltzer!".

Somebody trolled big Dave :lmao

Wouldn't be surprised if it was a setup by the McMahons.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

CM Punk to return on Superstars


----------



## Brye

Also, every damn team WWE has is imploding. Swagger/Cesaro, Shield and possibly (rumors) Rhodes Bros. Plus PTP last month. Tag division is growing thin again.


----------



## Lord Stark

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Honestly shocked Punk didn't show up. I Guess he really is done with the company for now. If he wasn't going to return in Chicago, he ain't returning prior to Mania.
> 
> I honestly thought the fact he wasn't posting on twitter made it a work, because if it wasn't, why would he abstain from twitter? Unless WWE is trying to somehow have him come back at the absolute most unexpected moment.


Bigger question, why isn't AJ tweeting?


----------



## Oakue

CM Dell said:


> What a joke! went to overtime to put over HHH's ego...fuck this shit!


I'm more disappointed this site broke during the final minutes than anything else. Witnessing the IWC's nuclear implosion over the HHH ending, and the countless amount of infamous posts that would have came as a result, would have been a thing of beauty.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

My sources are 100%


----------



## Lien

Options for me:

1) He's done and not coming back
2) He's coming back but for whatever compelling personal reason, couldn't tonight.
3) He's coming back but WWE want it to be completely unexpected.
4) Linked to that, he's coming back but Vince caught wind of the IWC all heavily speculating it and thought bugger this, you're not coming back tonight. 'cos Vince does stuff like that.

All the while, Punk was probably laughing his head off from his home in Chicago.


----------



## ShaunRicker

crowd was decent...did nothing creative....definitely didn't hijack raw. Good thing Vince trolled them by not giving them what they wanted lol.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

Paul Heyman has balls.

Batista oversells worse than HBK against Hogan at SummerSlam.

Bryan will be working twice at Mania. 

My full review of Raw (The one Chicago failed to Hijack)


----------



## Kabraxal

I just can't believe how bad this WM is shaping up to be.. it's just downright shit.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Best ending ever :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here

Well that was that. Not looking forward to Mania with Christian vs Sheamus or Cesaro vs Swagger or basically two heels going at it with Batista vs Orton and so forth.


----------



## dan the marino

ShaunRicker said:


> crowd was decent...did nothing creative....definitely didn't hijack raw. Good thing Vince trolled them by not giving them what they wanted lol.


I'm not sure what you mean. They pretty much went all out for fucking once for that first hour there. Kudos to them for that, just a shame it took the threat of a "hijack" to make them actually try.

Crowd was hot but yeah they didn't really do much "rebelling" which would've been funny. Then again they were blatantly muted at the end there so who knows what happened during the rest of the night.


----------



## Osize10

hm...

I quite liked the ending

:draper2

I'm not insecure enough to get pissed that HHH put himself over...that kick by Bryan on the floor was brilliant booking. establishes Bryan as the face of the whole show. The ending instilled some belief in me this is Bryan's WM.


----------



## dan the marino

Kabraxal said:


> I just can't believe how bad this WM is shaping up to be.. it's just downright shit.


Yeah it's really disappointing that Wrestlemania is shaping up to be almost a filler one the same way Wrestlemania 27 was. Nevermind that it's Wrestlemania, but it's Wrestlemania 30 dammit! No Undertaker/Sting when it's a possibility, Orton vs Batista in a match literally no sane person wants to see for unironic reasons, the most over guy in 10 years wasn't even going to be in an important match until Punk walked out, and even Cena (though I don't care for him) is in an oddly placed mid-card feud. It just doesn't feel like Wrestlemania 30 at all, which is really sad to see.


----------



## MasterGoGo

So you guys still think HHH knows what he's doing? He may be an above average wrestler, but he seriously lacks in the creativity/business department.


----------



## *Eternity*

I can't wait until tomorrow when Meltzer recants on his prediction.



> ******Breaking News********
> 
> We have just received information backstage from a top star, that Punk was indeed scheduled to return last night, but moments after showing up, Punk was engaged in a war of words with Triple H who showed resentment in Punk coming back. This argument prompt Punk to leave the arena and go home a mere 30 mins before RAW aired. This could explain why WWE rushed Rusev debut last night and that random Diva tag match occurred, which were believe to have been made up on the spot.
> 
> AJ Lee wasn't on RAW after she sprained her elbow over the weekend while playing on the monkey bars at daycare. She is expected to make a full recovery and will be on RAW next week to job to Nikki Bella.
> 
> Source: Meltzer Report.


----------



## Punked Up

Awesome RAW. 2nd hour dragged as usual but the first and last hour were both quality. Really disappointed that 'Taker wasn't there. I'd never bash anything he does, but I really want to see him as much as possible as his appearances are really limited at this point. Saddening, but the real two main events at Mania, Bryan/HHH and Taker/Lesnar, are being built really well.


----------



## SeriousThreat

This is going to be Wrestlemania 27 bad. Just an awful card. Batista/Orton are going to get buried by the crowd and it will probably be the highlight of the show.


----------



## RatedR10

On this night, the WWE successfully buried the Chicago crowd. Unreal. I bought it too. I thought Punk was coming back... but nope. WWE did a great job of making sure the Chicago crowd didn't get too out of hand and maybe cross the line and successfully defeated them by the end of it.

Usually I'd be pissed, but I can't help but applaud it. They knew they were heading into a war zone and they walked out without a riot on their hands.


----------



## iamloco724

I still see Bryan being added to the main event probably by hogan during the event

he will also wrestle triple h

and any punk fans can shut up now im a huge punk fan but he left wwe didnt fire him if he wants to come back he can so why dont you chant at his twitter or something and not chant cm punk when there is other guys out there that are actually working there asses off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Welp, it's over. Punk isn't coming back, and while I'd like to believe someone would be added to the title match so it could main event, it's not happening. With Bryan pre-occupied with HHH, and no one else built up/positively over enough with the crowd, Bryan/HHH probably main events Mania and the title match remains heel vs. heel and nothing special happens with it after all.

I am curious to see what Hogan's "major" Wrestlemania announcement is for next week. They could build anything up as "major" I suppose, but it'll be interesting to speculate. I have no idea though... all the big names they can use are all occupied, they certainly wouldn't have Punk return next week, and well... fuck, who knows? I'm sure ideas will be thrown around that I'll go with or figure something out in my head that could work, but for right now I am really stumped.


----------



## El Dandy

I have NEVER been more proud of the WWE than I am right now.

They played us all like the fucking marks we are... and they did it an exquisite job at it.

From start to finish, this was just a masterpiece.

Couldn't happen to a shittier crowd. Fuck Chicago. Chant over a Bray Wyatt promo? Go fuck yourselves.

Not only did WWE survive the Chicago Raw... they made the Chicago Raw their bitch.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Eternity* said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow when Meltzer recants on his prediction.





> *****Breaking News*******
> 
> We have just received information backstage from a top star, that Punk was indeed scheduled to return last night, but moments after showing up, Punk was engaged in a war of words with Triple H who showed resentment in Punk coming back. This argument prompt Punk to leave the arena and go home a mere 30 mins before RAW aired. This could explain why WWE rushed Rusev debut last night and that random Diva tag match occurred, which were believe to have been made up on the spot.
> 
> *AJ Lee wasn't on RAW after she sprained her elbow over the weekend while playing on the monkey bars at daycare. She is expected to make a full recovery and will be on RAW next week to job to Nikki Bella.*
> 
> Source: Meltzer Report.


:lmao


----------



## xhbkx

Can't believe they're actually sticking with these WM match-up...


----------



## Eulonzo

Really good RAW.

My highlights are Shield/Wyatts, Bryan/Triple H segment, Heyman/Lesnar segment, Usos match, etc.


----------



## TJC93

People still blaming WWE for Punk not showing :lmao


----------



## Osize10

Bryan booked incredibly strong in the last match/segment. Can't believe how that seemingly went over everyone's head


----------



## Fissiks

iamloco724 said:


> I still see Bryan being added to the main event probably by hogan during the event


the main-event is HHH v Bryan...they aren't going to have the last image of WM 30 be of Batista holding the belt and shitting on the crowd


----------



## iamloco724

Fissiks said:


> the main-event is HHH v Bryan...they aren't going to have the last image of WM 30 be of Batista holding the belt and shitting on the crowd


of course they wont thats why bryan will be walking out champion after he is added to the title match

look at how this has been booked already they turned batista full fledged heel look at the last segment the seeds for bryan and triple h as well as bryan orton and batista have all been planted


----------



## Gretchen

Best Raw in a while, mostly due to the first hour, and some good things here and there after that. Hope Punk not returning doesn't mean that he'll never return to the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Would mark out if they used that at WM 30.


----------



## BookingBad

xhbkx said:


> Can't believe they're actually sticking with these WM match-up...


There is a minority of people on this forum that actually have no problem with how WWE is running their business. Let them enjoy Orton vs Batista. :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Not only did CM Punk walk out of WM30, he walked out from his fans. The fans that made him a star at MITB a couple of years ago.


----------



## H

Amber B said:


> Best ending ever :lmao


Glad someone recognized.


----------



## AmbroseIsGod

Hate this HHH/Bryan type storyline. last time they did a HHH sneering at/too good for facing an opponent was Cena V HHH at Wrestlemaia about 10 years ago and that build up was boring.
And the fact that people are suggesting the Title match will not be the main event will be full retard by WWE as theyve just unifed the belts and the title is supposed to look its strongest in history!!...but yeah its the WWE so itll probably happen


----------



## BookingBad

JoseBxNYC said:


> Not only did CM Punk walk out of WM30, he walked out from his fans. The fans that made him a star at MITB a couple of years ago.


A lot of fans are also walking out of WWE. It's on a decline, if you can't see that then I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

My thoughts on Raw itself are that it was an okay show. Match-wise, Shield/Wyatts were fine but not great, Wyatt promo on Cena was good, and Bryan/HHH/Steph segment was great. HHH getting those "asshole" chants and that nuclear heat for Stephanie... I mean damn, it was tough to hear her on TV, I can't imagine anyone from the crowd, even those not booing, could hear a lick of what she said. And Bryan is extremely over, as usual. Ending was good too, and Bryan/HHH is all but announced. As I said, I now fully expect it to main event.


----------



## BookingBad

Only reason HHH vs Bryan match might be last is because they fucked up when they had Batista come back and win the rumble. Can't you guys see that? What a clusterfuck they have in their hands.


----------



## #dealwithit

I've got 3 words for you.

#dealwithit


----------



## Murph

Shockingly bad ending. Seen it about 15 times already. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## checkcola




----------



## NoLeafClover

WWE knew they couldn't ignore it. They knew the fans were going to be chanting CM Punk all night, so they came out and had the best possible person they could address it right off the bat; Paul Heyman. They weaved the Punk situation into Lesnar's match with Taker and how Punk fit into that puzzle and addressed the issue head on, partially taking some shots at Punk along the way. IMO they did the best job they could of embracing it and just rolling with the punches. They got through everything they needed to do to progress the Wrestlemania storylines and delivered some awesome matches in the tag title match and Shield/Wyatts II. I have to say, and BELIEVE ME, I do not say this often and especially not as of late, but well played WWE.

Now with Punk not back in the fold, Batista and Orton looking somewhat complacent as dual heels, and Hogan having a Wrestlemania announcement next week...I think things are looking more up than they have in weeks for Bryan's chances at pulling double duty at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Murph

Amber B said:


> Best ending ever :lmao


Wow you're so outrageous. You know better than those darn smarks! 

Fucking geek :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

At least Ziggler gets some mainstream attention for his thing with Aaron Paul.


----------



## Kabraxal

checkcola said:


>


I honestly think most people are just tired. I know I just felt mostly numb or shrugging almost every week now. I've started to not care and that is far worse than being pissed. Seriously, when I'm more staring at the screen blinking in amazement at how bad it was and not pissed... that's not good. It happened in 08 for me and I was gone for 2 years. HBK is all that drew me back, Punk kept me in 2011, and all that's left now is Bryan/Shield/Ziggler and Ziggler is buried, WWE uses Bryan to troll us and the Shield is on its last legs. So, feeling it's check out time.


----------



## PowerandGlory

u talk about a buzzkill. it was so quiet leaving the arena and getting in my car


----------



## eflat2130

*What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

To me it felt like a legit burial of CM Punk. The WWE basically shit on Chicago all night long. Having the NAO come out and Road Dogg tell them they weren't worth hearing his catchphrase, trolling with Heyman and using the whole segment to put over Brock Lesnar, to me it just felt like a huge middle finger to Punk. Anyways, I might be wrong, I might be right, who knows (obviously not Meltzer or his "sources" lol).


----------



## Dell

PowerandGlory said:


> u talk about a buzzkill. it was so quiet leaving the arena and getting in my car


Anything happen when it went off-air?


----------



## Murph

CM Dell said:


> Anything happen when it went off-air?


Show & Cena came out to even the sides, Authority abandoned Orton, everybody hit their finish in him, Bryan hit his last & they left to Bryan's theme music.


----------



## MrAxew

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Well its not their fault. Punk did leave them when they're on the RTW.


----------



## kokepepsi

DGenerationMC said:


> At least Ziggler gets some mainstream attention for his thing with Aaron Paul.


Ryder got in a 10pm segment with Hugh Jackman

Um last time he was on raw ?????????????


Shit raw, horrible crowd, was expecting smark city but it was nothing but marks chanting for Punk. 


And now we gonna get 4weeks of HHH burying Bryanfpalm


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

He chose to leave, he chose to walk out, WWE didn't suspend him or fire him or kick him out of the company at all. It was all his decision.

So I didn't really see it as a burial of Punk. They took advantage of a hometown crowd obviously wanting him to be there and they teased it with Heyman and used it for the Taker/Lesnar build-up. And as for NAO, they're heels, what do you expect?


----------



## PowerandGlory

CM Dell said:


> Anything happen when it went off-air?


bryan was getting beat up by orton, kane, and batista and out came the big show. ya the fucking big show haha and then cena followed. kinda stupid


----------



## Leon Knuckles

at least ziggler didnt job.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Well, since he's not coming back anyways, might as well use the moment to have some fun trolling.


----------



## Eulonzo

Murph said:


> Show & Cena came out to even the sides, Authority abandoned Orton, everybody hit their finish in him, Bryan hit his last & they left to Bryan's theme music.


That seemed cool, they showed it on the pre-show. Well not all of it as they were focusing on the backstage interviews etc, but when I heard the crowd pop for Cena I had a heart attack because I thought it was CM Punk 'cause of how sudden the crowd response was.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



Eulonzo said:


> He chose to leave, he chose to walk out, WWE didn't suspend him or fire him or kick him out of the company at all. It was all his decision.
> 
> So I didn't really see it as a burial of Punk. They took advantage of a hometown crowd obviously wanting him to be there and they teased it with Heyman and used it for the Taker/Lesnar build-up. And as for NAO, they're heels, what do you expect?



Yeah but it seemed more legit than that to me. Like real beef. Not a word mentioned until his hometown show, then BAM FU Punk we can make it just fine with out you so screw you and your hometown marks. Just the way it seems to me.


----------



## xhbkx

DGenerationMC said:


> At least Ziggler gets some mainstream attention for his thing with Aaron Paul.


Like when Zack Ryder got mainstream attention from Hugh Jackman? Yeah, that went absolutely no where.


----------



## wwe_fan_since_1982

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Michael and in particularly JBL and King's comments regarding JR as a commentator (compared to Vince McMahon) were amazing. At one point JBL said, "that's like comparing horse manure to ice cream". Wow.


----------



## PaulHBK

I wonder if Heyman told Punk about the "pipe bomb" promo has was going to cut on him before it happened, knowing they are tight and all. Im assuming Heyman talked to Punk about it and was ok with it... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Hijack Fail


----------



## PaulHBK

So i guess the big "payoff" for the fans come WrestleMania is Bryan going over HHH. Meh... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I thought it was a pretty good show, of course many people including myself were hoping for Punk - but I liked a lot of it.


----------



## Reaper

kokepepsi said:


> And now we gonna get 4weeks of HHH burying Bryanfpalm


Sad thing is that Bryan being booked strong lately was the only reason I was beginning to like the WWE again. But now it's just going to be a repeat of the post-Summerslam booking with Bryan laying flat on his back repeatedly to tease a pay off at Mania ... 

Times like these I really miss the AE (even though I was never a huge fan then). At least back then your favourite faces were guaranteed an epic payoff or regular comebacks throughout a program.


----------



## rakija

LoL


----------



## kokepepsi

Oh also forgot cuz the forum went down

Full on Hard nipples from steph in the backstage network thing when she got intervied by that blonde girl
HARDNIPS


----------



## hardyorton

kokepepsi said:


> And now we gonna get 4weeks of HHH burying Bryanfpalm


Jesus wept fpalm They have to build up the danger of the Authority so when Bryan does go over (I fully expect him too) it's even more sweet.
The same happened to The Rock back in 2000, he used the get the beat down by HHH, Vince and Steph. But when he got his payback it's even sweeter.
So don't act like it's not a unusal thing for it to happen to a face.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



eflat2130 said:


> To me it felt like a legit burial of CM Punk. The WWE basically shit on Chicago all night long. Having the NAO come out and Road Dogg tell them they weren't worth hearing his catchphrase, trolling with Heyman and using the whole segment to put over Brock Lesnar, to me it just felt like a huge middle finger to Punk. Anyways, I might be wrong, I might be right, who knows (obviously not Meltzer or his "sources" lol).


1, The New Age Outlaws are heels and used to do that back in the day when heel. They should've done it from the start of their heel turn.
2, Heyman was sent out to address the Punk situation as a way to try and calm the crowd down and also because WWE knew the Chicago crowd would listen to what Heyman had to say. To me his promo left the door open to a Punk heel turn as Heyman didn't trash punk at all.
3, As Lesnar is facing Taker at Mania he had to address the Lesnar/Taker thing, and from a storyline point of view it makes sense Heyman talking about Punk falling short last year but this year Lesnar will beat the streak.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Why are people so upset, the guy walked out on the WWE. WWE didn't fire him. All the Punk fan's acting like he's been pushed down by WWE. Complete Tosh.
He deserves a burial for his unprofessional behaviour.


----------



## ABrown

I thought the show was really good tbh. Heyman trolling everyone and cutting a quality promo. Usos won the titles :mark: (although I think they should've saved that for WM but whatevs). The Shield/Wyatts was great (Rollins GOATing, then giving that tough love) and I loved the DB/Trips segment.

People are gonna cry or be salty Punk didn't up. Whatever. If he doesn't want to be there then I don't want his whiny ass there either. Keep it moving.


----------



## apineda11

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

What I got from it is what I wanted at mania is not going to happen and I probably wont get my moneys worth at mania


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

First hour was great. Rest of show was meh. At least Bryan is definitely going over at mania. Batista/Orton just has no shot at mania of not getting destroyed by the crowd and it looks like they dont care.


----------



## Dell

kokepepsi said:


> Oh also forgot cuz the forum went down
> 
> Full on Hard nipples from steph in the backstage network thing when she got intervied by that blonde girl
> HARDNIPS


----------



## Reaper

hardyorton said:


> Jesus wept fpalm They have to build up the danger of the Authority so when Bryan does go over (I fully expect him too) it's even more sweet.
> The same happened to The Rock back in 2000, he used the get the beat down by HHH, Vince and Steph. But when he got his payback it's even sweeter.
> So don't act like it's not a unusal thing for it to happen to a face.


The last time we ran through this exact same storyline just a few months ago, we were supposed to believe that Bryan putting HBK in a yes lock was his payoff and that was it. 

They fucked up storyline payoffs repeatedly all of 2013 so it's really difficult to get behind the WWE for doing the right thing.


----------



## etched Chaos

If the Authority was led by Vince, bryan would get his payoff and then some, Vince knows how to do things, but this is with HHH, his ego is too huge to trust him to take one for the team.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Lol poor Raw. hhh orton batista are awful, shield vs wyatts was decent, meh wm is looking dud, won't even bother watching, just check the results next day. Certainly not worth paying £18 for anyway


----------



## LateTrain27

checkcola said:


>


:ti at the idea that people expected anything more from the Chicago crowd than what we got. People really need to stop having unrealistically high expectations about everything.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Did people really think Punk was gonna be there? Well at least now you know he's gone for real. 

That said, it was a good Raw. GREAT crowd. 

Awesome opener with Heyman/Brock.

Shield/Wyatts and Sheamus/Christian were both great matches.

Nice Wyatt promo to Cena too.

The Bryan/HHH/Steph segment was actually really good. They hated Steph even more than Trips. Bryan was crazy over like always.

Good ending, Trips got shamed with that Bryan kick, then DB got his ass kicked again. If he keeps getting beat up on every Raw, then I might believe Hunter will actually put him over at XXX. Who knows.

Shield tension just got turned up a notch. Not shocked at Seth's frustration. Gotta be tiring keeping the group together while the other two keep going at it.

Love the slow build toward the Real Americans split. 

Glad to see Paul Bearer in the HOF. Always figured he and Taker would go in together, but at least he's in there.

Batista is sooo bad in the ring, even Bryan couldn't make him look decent tonight. At least the match was short.

Tonight pretty much confirmed a Bryan/Batista feud after XXX. Might be good.


----------



## Joker King

etched Chaos said:


> If the Authority was led by Vince, bryan would get his payoff and then some, Vince knows how to do things, but this is with HHH, his ego is too huge to trust him to take one for the team.


Triple H always does the job at Mania, Vince never did that. Beating HHH at mania gives far more credibility than beating up an old man Vince. 

Besides, its not all "booking" fault. Bryan's no Austin, he's always smiling a fucking goof no matter what. He's never pissed off, its like he doesn't even care. That's a major issue with him.


----------



## JasonLives

Gotta give it to WWE. They played this to perfection. Smarter then the smarks! The "hijacking" wasent much. You got your CM Punk chants but in the end the fans looked foolish, not WWE. Fuck, you´re chanting for a guy that left ON HIS OWN.

Really good Raw. You always get some nonsense it being 3 hours, but I think they kept it lower then usual. And I liked pretty much everything that got some time. 

lol at some people pissed about HHH being on top at the end. What do people expect. Bryan getting the upperhand every time leading up to their match? Have no doubt Bryan will get a win at Wrestlemania.


Im not so down on the Wrestlemania card. Think most will deliver and I still expect some twist to Orton/Batista.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Strong opening promo from Paul Heyman. Talked about CM Punk and then moved onto matters at hand about Brock Lesnar's newest opponent in the Undertaker. Even Lesnar got to talk for once! 
-The Usos becoming the new Tag Team Champs! Awesome as they deserve it. But why not at WM XXX instead?
-Great rematch between the Wyatt Family and The Shield. These guys were giving it their all. Liked the conflict of Rollins watching his teammates taking the lost.
-Very good promo between Daniel Bryan/HHH/Stephanie. Fans were wild during this segment. This is the Authority that we are supposed to hate. Not the bi-polar versions we been seeing lately.
-Holy cow! Dolph Ziggler finally got a win on TV! 
-The slow break up of the Real Americans is happening.
-The main event match was lame but I liked how it ended with Bryan kicking HHH which lead to HHH giving Bryan the Pedigree. This feud is getting intense but will it pay off in the end?

*"DISLIKES"*
-Don't care for Santino and Emma vs Fandango and Summer Rae. This is all a comedy act now.
-Sheamus vs Christian, we've seen too many times already.
-Bella Twins beating Alicia Fox and Askana. Where is AJ and Tamina?

Overall, this was a good show. The WWE didn't let the fans hijack the show and handled it well. CM Punk lost his smile and is not coming back. Fans need to deal with it!


----------



## Dio Brando

This is how all of their shows should be. I believe, besides the divas match, every other minute was used into story line progression, fueds, and matches, yes even santino and fandango crap even though it belongs on main event. The thing is it wasn't just a night of random matches, which is sad because they did all of this too please a supposedly wrecklas crowd. I find it kind of irony that they actually tried their best tonight when they should be doing this all the time.

8.5/10 Raw second hour was dull and no Punk


----------



## wjd1989

I quite enjoyed tonight's Raw.

Will enjoy next week's even more with Hogan there.

That said, Memphis can be an awfully quiet crowd.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Solid show. If anything, it made me more excited for the Bryan/Triple H match than I was before.


----------



## BornBad

You gotta love you Dave Meltzer :ti


----------



## p862011




----------



## Kemil22

"We are sick and tired guysh its time for change"










stick to complaining on the internet smarks


----------



## 20083

Really enjoyed tonight's show - hope the Memphis crowd doesn't kill the momentum next week lol


----------



## Crasp

Decent Raw but obviously didn't live up to the hype as far as the crowd went - They were pretty boring.

My main issue is that I really don't want to ever see Christian vs Sheamus ever again, but it seems we'll be getting a lot more where that came from. Very dull.


----------



## Happenstan

Pre-Raw:
"But it's all a work. Ski Em Punker's gonna come back in Chicago and save us from the evil WWE. Ski Em would never let us down. He only lives 10 minutes away. How could he not show up tonight?"

Post-Raw:
"This is definitely a work now. Hulk Hogan is gonna make a huge announcement next week bringing Ski Em Punker back for us. It's only fitting that the last wrestling messiah bring back the current one. I can't wait to put on my little Ski Em PJs and dream about next week's big return...er I mean 'announcement'."

Raw 10 years from now:
Cole: "Next to enter the WWE HOF....please welcome, the return of CM Punk." Punktards in unison: "I knew it was a work."


----------



## Cliffy

Dave got worked by his source

Wonder if he's ever using that guy again?

Or it could be that they were pissed about it getting out are gonna save his return for a later date. 

Either way I'm not upset that punk didn't show up Tbh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marrakesh

Decent show. When i read Meltzer's source was a wrestler i had already assumed it was 90% troll given that so few people would be told beforehand. Glad i didn't stay up to watch it though, would have been painful to watch with all the ad breaks and nothing particularly exciting happening.


----------



## KuritaDavion

At least everyone can get over Punk now and move on. Show had a great first hour and the HHH/Bryan build was fine.


----------



## p862011

Crasp said:


> Decent Raw but obviously *didn't live up to the hype as far as the crowd went - They were pretty boring.
> *
> My main issue is that I really don't want to ever see Christian vs Sheamus ever again, but it seems we'll be getting a lot more where that came from. Very dull.


how were they boring

the problem is the idiot smarks wanted them to shit on everything

why would we shit on young talents we like like the usos,emma,ziggler,daniel bryan,cesaro,etc.

they shit on thing that deserved to be shit on - orton,batista,cena,hhh,stephanie


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

NO JESSE PINKMAN CHANTS, I AM DISAPPOINTED


----------



## 20083

xhbkx said:


> Can't believe they're actually sticking with these WM match-up...


:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

Watching the replay now... these CM Punk chants to start off the show mainly when Heyman came out are some of the loudest I think I have ever heard.. and I'm watching it on the computer.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Joel Anthony said:


> Watching the replay now... these CM Punk chants to start off the show mainly when Heyman came out are some of the loudest I think I have ever heard.. and I'm watching it on the computer.


Longer he stays away, the louder the pop will be when he eventually does return in the future.


----------



## RatedR10

Cmpunk91 said:


> Longer he stays away, the louder the pop will be when he eventually does return in the future.


The pop will be huge in a few years, no doubt.

I doubt he comes back anytime within the year, to be honest. If he didn't come back tonight, he really is gone for a long while.


----------



## Cmpunk91

RatedR10 said:


> The pop will be huge in a few years, no doubt.
> 
> I doubt he comes back anytime within the year, to be honest. If he didn't come back tonight, he really is gone for a long while.


Next years Rumble?


----------



## Adramelech

Can someone explain to me where people got this idea that "hijack Raw" meant be a shitty crowd and try to get yourselves over? Because that was never the sentiment I've seen, even on that Twitter account. It was about cheering for the guys you want to see and booing the guys you don't want to see. You know, like wrestling is supposed to work.

The crowd last week in Bumfuck, Nowhere that chanted "Husky Harris" during a fucking Bray Wyatt match is a perfect example of the bad kind of "smart" crowd. Tonight was great.


----------



## dmccourt95

Meltzer screwed meltzer


----------



## Matt2520

he's probably gonna return the next time there in Chicago june 1st payback duhh


----------



## 20083

dmccourt95 said:


> Meltzer screwed meltzer


:vince2 :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Good Raw.

10 times now Raw/PPV has ended with Bryan being beaten down, it's too much and it's incredibly lazy writing. I thought with Raw going into an overtime we'd get something special. Yes this is building to Trips/Bryan at Mania but same old shit doesn't even cover the half of it.

Heyman promo was awesome, felt the turn half way through no matter how much was needed, felt cheap and brought down the whole segment. :lmao @ Lesnar throwing shit around and into the crowd. He must've forgotten how freaking strong he is.

EDIT: Also :lmao at Batista for ragging on comic book and movie fans when he's back to promote a movie adapted from a comic book. Know your audience Dave :lmao


----------



## Reaper

I hope I'm not alone in thinking that Batista/Bryan was actually a good match and Batista didn't look as terrible as he did against Del Rio. He does seem to be getting his timing back.


----------



## Terminator GR

One of the best shows of the last few shitty years. Yes during the three hours there will be some filler stuff, but as a whole it was great. If all Raws since they went three hours were like this, we would be a bunch of happy motherfuckers.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Reaper Jones said:


> I hope I'm not alone in thinking that Batista/Bryan was actually a good match and Batista didn't look as terrible as he did against Del Rio. He does seem to be getting his timing back.


Well it was against Bryan though.. We will see if Batista can get back in form till Mania. I hope for him he does...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dat Heyman promo thouh. A God among men kada


----------



## lordjones1

Did anyone else think The Authority were going to ban Bryan from competing that night, leaving it open for a mystery opponent to face Batista in the main event and getting even more heat when it wasn't CM Punk?


----------



## Reaper

#1Peep4ever said:


> Well it was against Bryan though.. We will see if Batista can get back in form till Mania. I hope for him he does...


I for one appreciated his selling and effort in this match a heck of a lot more than he did against Del Rio. Bryan came out looking like an even bigger threat despite the Batista bomb and I don't mind crediting Batista for taking a lot of hard offence from Bryan and selling it really well. 

Think that he's realized that he actually does need to work hard and won't go over half-assing it as he had given the impression the entire first month of his return.


----------



## Wagg

Meltzer and Alvarez are pieces of shit that are making a living from writing shit for the IWC hipsters.


----------



## OldschoolHero

Incredible RAW, even without Punk being there. :lol at everyone who thinks this all wwe's fault hes not there. Yes, lets reward the guy who walked out of the company with a main event spot on Mania...that sends a GREAT message to the locker room. That would be like one of us walking out of our job and then being rewarded with a bonus and management position lol. 

With taht said, the wwe cannot be serious wit orton vs Batista. We need another element to it. Is Orton going to turn full face?hope not. Or for the first time are we going to get heel vs heel at mania for the belt. Maybe Hogans announcement is something about Bryan being inserted into the main event.


----------



## Arcturus

..I posted a couple days ago that Punk would not be there Monday and yet everybody here seemed to be adamant he'd show up, Punk has been telling Rener Gracie for a couple weeks now that he is "done" so it would have made absolutely no sense for him to return last night. The fact that Punk left when he did meant it was absolutely unbearable for him to be there any longer so it would have made no sense for him to return last night.

Put it this way, if you left a job because it was unbearable would you really want to go back there a month later?

I hope now finally people can accept the fact that Punk is gone for at least a year if not 2 and if he does indeed make a go of MMA or movies or TV shows and he enjoys that he may not return for a very VERY long time.


----------



## Stone Hot

Dam this site crashed 3 times last night.

But all i have to say his booyaaaahhh. Awesome raw last night. WWE owned the shit out of this #highjack raw. WWE always wins in the end. Don't mess with them Chicago. 

HHH vs DB is almost set and stone and Orton vs Batista is happening DEAL WITH IT.

And why the fuck are Punk marks blaming WWE for him not showing up? He left on his own. Blame him not WWE


----------



## checkcola

For all those Big Show fans out there:


----------



## Stone Hot

Reaper Jones said:


> I hope I'm not alone in thinking that Batista/Bryan was actually a good match and Batista didn't look as terrible as he did against Del Rio. He does seem to be getting his timing back.


Your not alone. Batista did very well in the ring last night. He is getting better each match and getting rid of that ring rust.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The crowd suddenly came alive during the Bryan/Authority segment. What the fuck was that about? They were dead for a good majority of the show and then suddenly we hear "Asshole!" chants and some of the loudest booing I've heard in about 10 years, I could barely make out what Steph was saying.

Fucking weird.


----------



## Arcturus

Stone Hot said:


> Dam this site crashed 3 times last night.
> 
> But all i have to say his booyaaaahhh. Awesome raw last night. WWE owned the shit out of this #highjack raw. WWE always wins in the end. Don't mess with them Chicago.
> 
> HHH vs DB is almost set and stone and Orton vs Batista is happening DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> And why the fuck are Punk marks blaming WWE for him not showing up? He left on his own. Blame him not WWE


..I don't understand people like you, you happily enjoy a shit product with old fossils who are sucking wind every 2 minutes just so you can piss off the "smarks"? You don't understand that not even the casuals are remotely interested in Orton/Batista, I don't understand why a shit product has to be celebrated.

It's like going to a Rock festival with Metallica, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath only to find out that Nickleback are headlining and loving it.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Bryan sold the shitty Pedigree like a champion.


----------



## Chrome

Arcturus said:


> ..I don't understand people like you, you happily enjoy a shit product with old fossils who are sucking wind every 2 minutes just so you can piss off the "smarks"? You don't understand that not even the casuals are remotely interested in Orton/Batista, I don't understand why a shit product has to be celebrated.
> 
> It's like going to a Rock festival with Metallica, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath only to find out that Nickleback are headlining and loving it.


I'm starting to think he's employed by WWE or something. Batista vs Orton for the title is happening at Wrestlemania XXX ffs and we're just told to DEAL WITH IT? The hell is that crap?


----------



## Stone Hot

Arcturus said:


> ..I don't understand people like you, you happily enjoy a shit product with old fossils who are sucking wind every 2 minutes just so you can piss off the "smarks"? You don't understand that not even the casuals are remotely interested in Orton/Batista, I don't understand why a shit product has to be celebrated.
> 
> It's like going to a Rock festival with Metallica, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath only to find out that Nickleback are headlining and loving it.


Because I always try to make the best out of a bad situation. Trust me I wish we had a better title match at WM but Orton vs Batista is 1 fuckin match and people on here act like its going to be the only match on the card when its not. We are going to have so many other great matches to look forward too and I for one cant wait. Batista has been getting better with shaking off his ring rust. His last 2 matches have shown that and his heel work is awesome. I am for one instrested in seeing how they do heel vs heel at WM. Its the first time it will happen and I think it can be cool. And yea sometimes i like pissing the smarks off cause they get mad over the slightest thing if something doesn't go their way quite funny.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I think it's clear they're putting less focus on Batista vs Orton than the other matches. They know they've made a mistake.


----------



## Rboogy

lol best part of the show was my old buddy( not really) aka the dude who goes to every damn raw and wears the same shirt was there/ the one guy who looked like CM punk with some idiotic sign ... something about ice cream.. 

But no seriously... Announcers didn't acknowledge punk at all if im not mistaken.. not even Cena said his name.. ( if im not mistaken I could be tho). With that said I don't think he'll be back and why should he seriously, put your self in that guys shoes.. You lived out your dream basically in your prime and made enough money to live a good life.. Why on earth would he want to go through the traveling, the lingering injuries, etc? 

The one thing he should have done was at least come out and told the chicago crowd hes retiring which would have been the best thing for everybody.. People would stop asking for CM PUNK and everyone would have gone about their day, Even if he wanted to do that he wouldn't have asked WWE and WWE probably didn't bother with him either.


----------



## DoubtGin

Brock Lesnar guy was there as well


----------



## Banez

So Ziggler actually won a match?


----------



## Reaper

Banez said:


> So Ziggler actually won a match?


Hopefully they've decided to put Ziggler on the card despite all the trouble he's been in. Del Rio needs an opponent and Ziggler is the most logical choice given their history.


----------



## Banez

Reaper Jones said:


> Hopefully they've decided to put Ziggler on the card despite all the trouble he's been in. Del Rio needs an opponent and Ziggler is the most logical choice given their history.


Wouldn't mind seeing them feud.


----------



## Arcturus

Stone Hot said:


> Because I always try to make the best out of a bad situation. Trust me I wish we had a better title match at WM but Orton vs Batista is 1 fuckin match and people on here act like its going to be the only match on the card when its not. We are going to have so many other great matches to look forward too and I for one cant wait. Batista has been getting better with shaking off his ring rust. His last 2 matches have shown that and his heel work is awesome. I am for one instrested in seeing how they do heel vs heel at WM. Its the first time it will happen and I think it can be cool. And yea sometimes i like pissing the smarks off cause they get mad over the slightest thing if something doesn't go their way quite funny.


I don't think you're seeing the bigger picture, for sure WWE has a monopoly in the world of pro-wrestling. But day by day the UFC & European Soccer are growing in popularity among 14-25 year olds and those fans have slowly but surely been turning off RAW for some time now, to counter this WWE has to pull out all the stops in it's top PPVS..ESPECIALLY Wrestlemania. 

What then will be the fallout of fans turning off in droves during Wrestlemania segments and indeed the main event itself between Batista/Orton, it'll send a clear message once more that Vince/HHH are completely out of touch and that this is the way it's going to be. 

I'm an example, I'm a 31 year old guy who stopped watching WWE regularly from 2006 to 2011, it was Punk & Heyman that brought me back as regular viewer because I saw something new, dangerous & exciting. 

This is what the fans in the end really want and this is what we are not seeing, and I don't really see that as something to celebrate or be happy about, make no mistake I love the WWE but if it continues this way it will die a slow & painful death.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Arcturus said:


> ..I don't understand people like you, you happily enjoy a shit product with old fossils who are sucking wind every 2 minutes just so you can piss off the "smarks"? *You don't understand that not even the casuals are remotely interested in Orton/Batista*, I don't understand why a shit product has to be celebrated.
> 
> It's like going to a Rock festival with Metallica, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath only to find out that Nickleback are headlining and loving it.


Bro, I don't know if it has occurred to you that Batista has been getting higher ratings than Bryan in every show he has appeared.

Casuals are interested in him, whether you want to admit it or not. It's just that the neckbeards had taken over the live crowd.


----------



## Arcturus

InTheAirTonight said:


> Bro, I don't know if it has occurred to you that Batista has been getting higher ratings than Bryan in every show he has appeared.
> 
> Casuals are interested in him, whether you want to admit it or not. It's just that the neckbeards had taken over the live crowd.


Yeah you keep telling yourself that my friend, we'll see if that lasts.


----------



## Simplyrob

I have to admit I fell for the rumours, also the fact they had Heyman come out to Punk's music, it just seemed like foreshadowing that they would go to that length and have him brought up directly on live tv. Bryan sort of referenced it, Cena did too. HHH did his usual thing, so did Brock. 

The ending was such a clusterfuck and rushed and just plain awful. The crowd seemed to have the life sucked out of them at this point too. If what Batista said about Bryan is true, it took Orton, Batista, HHH and Kane to take him out last night. As the main event went on it was clear Punk wasn't returning as it made no sense for him to get involved with HHH/Steph/Kane, it barely made any sense for him to attack Batista or Orton. 


The only thing I really don't understand is why bother mentioning him at all in that first segment, hit his music, I'd say if anything it got a few extra casuals involved in the constant chanting and pissed them off at the end of the night too. 

From a business perspective it would have just been smarter to leave him out of the on the air conversation.


----------



## Coke Wave

I don't think Orton/Batista will be as bad as people are making it out to be. As far as Punk, sucks that he didn't show up, but never expected him to so early. He's gone for awhile. Bryan has taken his spot and will continue to grow from here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Punk buried Punk.


----------



## dan the marino

Stone Hot said:


> Dam this site crashed 3 times last night.
> 
> But all i have to say his booyaaaahhh. Awesome raw last night. WWE owned the shit out of this #highjack raw. WWE always wins in the end. Don't mess with them Chicago.
> 
> HHH vs DB is almost set and stone and Orton vs Batista is happening DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> And why the fuck are Punk marks blaming WWE for him not showing up? He left on his own. Blame him not WWE


They "owned" the crowd by putting on a good show for once. They should "own" the crowd more often.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Poe7

Raw put on a great show last night without CM Punk tbf.

They didn't use Cody, Goldust, John Cena or Randy Orton either.


----------



## Silencer

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

When a heel trash talks a face wrestler it's done to get heat and also build up the popularity of the face wrestler. Tonight was the exact opposite of a burial for Punk. Burying him would be to not mention him at all.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

You can't bury the unburiable, Punk has made his millions, he has multiple friends in the world of MMA & TV/film and he could easily get gigs in both. Believe me, WWE need him much more than he needs them.

They could run a story that Punk slapped a make a wish kid's face and Punk would still get a roof blowing response when he returns down the road.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

The only person responsible for Chicago's disappointment is CM Punk.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Austin was shit on alot worse when he left. Heyman hardly buried Punk on the mic, and Road Dogg refusing to say his catchphrase was just him trying to get heat, nothing to do with Punk.


----------



## Freeloader

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They "owned" the crowd by putting on a good show for once. They should "own" the crowd more often.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Negative. They "put on a good show" only to avid Chicago hijacking. Which didn't work out because.....










Crowd SUCKED


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I still think we aren't getting Batista-Orton 1 on 1 match at Mania, Daniel Bryan will be added at some point.


----------



## MaybeLock

Crowd sucked?? LMAO. This show was much better thanks to the crowd. That Bryan/HHH segment would be nothing without the crowd reaction.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

They didn't bury him. A true burial would be what Rock, JR and the entire 2002 roster did to Austin, by calling him out in broad daylight for walking out. Heyman on the other hand didn't do such a thing, (well at least not directly). All Heyman did was slight graze on the CM Punk issue and was able to convert a real life problem into kayfabe and then he went and redirected that heat from the crowd into the Brock vs Taker feud, thus giving that feud some extra fuel. It was a smart decision and made the WWE look good by addressing the issue and not completely tarnishing Punk image, which WWE are seriously trying not to do, which shows that WWE has faith that Punk will come back.

One thing that WWE did do that I found cool, was having all of the love for Punk directed at Bryan. Bryan coming out to that loud response in Punk's hometown, just felt like a big FU by the WWE to Punk. It just felt like WWE was indirectly telling Punk, ''Bitch! we can go on without''.



Arcturus said:


> You can't bury the unburiable, Punk has made his millions, he has multiple friends in the world of MMA & TV/film and he could easily get gigs in both. Believe me, WWE need him much more than he needs them.


No! Punk needs the WWE more then they need him. WWE doesn't need Punk in order to remain relevant. EVERYBODY including HHH and Cena are all expendable in the WWE. Nobody can't be replace.


----------



## cynical_ad

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



wwe_fan_since_1982 said:


> Michael and in particularly JBL and King's comments regarding JR as a commentator (compared to Vince McMahon) were amazing. At one point JBL said, "that's like comparing horse manure to ice cream". Wow.


When was this and in what context?


----------



## clinic79

Opening segment was great. I love how they sent Paul Heyman out. And Heyman damn sure delivered. 

Other highlights were Shield vs Wyatts 2 and that Authority vs Daniel Bryan segment. Crowd just booed the hell out of Hunter and Steph. Crowd was little bit cooled down in Batista vs Bryan match. The match itself was nothing special but the post-match brawl was great. I thought that Punk was coming to save Bryan at one point.

For me the best part was John Cena promo. I don´t know why but I liked that. Strong Raw overall.


----------



## hag

I believe the biggest pop of the night was the Uso's winning the titles?


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



*Eternity* said:


> They didn't bury him. A true burial would be what Rock, JR and the entire 2002 roster did to Austin, by calling him out in broad daylight for walking out. Heyman on the other hand didn't do such a thing, (well at least not directly). All Heyman did was slight graze on the CM Punk issue and was able to convert a real life problem into kayfabe and then he went and redirected that heat from the crowd into the Brock vs Taker feud, thus giving that feud some extra fuel. It was a smart decision and made the WWE look good by addressing the issue and not completely tarnishing Punk image, which WWE are seriously trying not to do, which shows that WWE has faith that Punk will come back.
> 
> One thing that WWE did do that I found cool, was having all of the love for Punk directed at Bryan. Bryan coming out to that loud response in Punk's hometown, just felt like a big FU by the WWE to Punk. It just felt like WWE was indirectly telling Punk, ''Bitch! we can go on without''.
> 
> 
> *No! Punk needs the WWE more then they need him. WWE doesn't need Punk in order to remain relevant. EVERYBODY including HHH and Cena are all expendable in the WWE. Nobody can't be replace.*


I'm not saying he can't be replaced, I'm just saying they can never bury him, he is already a megastar, he is already a multi-millionaire, he already has lots of friends in very important industries like Dana White in the UFC and Sam Raimi Horror movie director, he doesn't need to come crawling back because he is short of cash and you and I know that even if he does come back a year or two from now the crowd will still go apeshit for him.


----------



## Nessler

good raw apart from the Punk swerve. what's Metlzer saying to cover his ass?


----------



## Cactus

It is indeed a shame they need some silly smarky takeover to get themselves in gear and put on a consistently great show. The Punk chants throughout the show was certainly distracting, but at least WWE acknowledged them. It's pretty clear at this point that Punk isn't come back and if I'm quite honest, that doesn't bother me in the slightest. Guy was phoning it in for quite sometime.

Also marked big time for the Bryan/HHH promo. WWE clearly have the people who think they are above being worked in palm of their hands. I love how the crowd who initally talking of 'hijacking' the show eventually just ending up cheering the goodies and booing the baddies. Made for a brilliant show.


----------



## Chrome

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They "owned" the crowd by putting on a good show for once. *They should "own" the crowd more often.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, maybe someone from Memphis needs to get started on a MemphisRawCrowd twitter threatening to hijack Raw too.


----------



## Poe7

WWE should bury Punk on air like they did Austin if he isn't coming back.

It's making the current stars look weak due to the crowd constantly chanting for someone else.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



Arcturus said:


> I'm not saying he can't be replaced, I'm just saying they can never bury him, he is already a megastar, he is already a multi-millionaire, he already has lots of friends in very important industries like Dana White in the UFC and Sam Raimi Horror movie director, he doesn't need to come crawling back because he is short of cash and you and I know that even if he does come back a year or two from now the crowd will still go apeshit for him.




A Megastar?? Lets calm down now. It's still debatable around here if Cena and Undertaker are Megastars.

The rest however I agree with. He may know people in those industries, but whether he may succeed or not in those industries is a completely different story.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

I thought they were kinder to him than they could've been.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



Arcturus said:


> I'm not saying he can't be replaced, I'm just saying they can never bury him, he is already a megastar, he is already a multi-millionaire, he already has lots of friends in very important industries like Dana White in the UFC and Sam Raimi Horror movie director, he doesn't need to come crawling back because he is short of cash and you and I know that even if he does come back a year or two from now the crowd will still go apeshit for him.


Just because he has those 'friends', doesn't mean he has the education or skills to succeed in those industries. And, he doesn't. While anyone can act, very few make a living off it compared to how many aspire and apply.


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

Last night felt like a burial and I think more than "addressing the issue" as most have been saying, Vince decided that he was done trying to get Punk back since he didn't come back for the Chicago RAW he knew would get shit on. Punk screwed Punk.

That being said, I'm sure he's welcome back any damn time he pleases but Vinny Mac is done reaching out to him and Punk is going to have to ask him to come back.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

They didn't bury Punk IMO. In fact, they were soft to him. I think they still expect him to come back after some months.


----------



## Arcturus

Poe7 said:


> WWE should bury Punk on air like they did Austin if he isn't coming back.
> 
> It's making the current stars look weak due to the crowd constantly chanting for someone else.


Only problem with that is Austin & Punk are/were unburyable, you can't bury already established megastars.

And if the rumors are true Punk has already buried HHH forever by simply stating the fact that facing HHH at Wrestlemania is not a big deal.


----------



## Gretchen

Kemil22 said:


> "We are sick and tired guysh its time for change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick to complaining on the internet smarks


How many times are you going to post about your disapproval of the planned hijacking? You were on it yesterday, and you're still doing it. You think that smarks are pathetic. Fine. We get it. No need to continue making the same posts. 



Happenstan said:


> Pre-Raw:
> "But it's all a work. Ski Em Punker's gonna come back in Chicago and save us from the evil WWE. Ski Em would never let us down. He only lives 10 minutes away. How could he not show up tonight?"
> 
> Post-Raw:
> "This is definitely a work now. Hulk Hogan is gonna make a huge announcement next week bringing Ski Em Punker back for us. It's only fitting that the last wrestling messiah bring back the current one. I can't wait to put on my little Ski Em PJs and dream about next week's big return...er I mean 'announcement'."
> 
> Raw 10 years from now:
> Cole: "Next to enter the WWE HOF....please welcome, the return of CM Punk." Punktards in unison: "I knew it was a work."


Jesus, you Punk haters are far more pathetic than the supposed Punk marks that annoy you so much. Here we go, a prime example of one. In the CM Punk his Smile Thread, you've made over 150 posts; that's more than any Punk mark did. It's like you have a raging obsession with Punk and his fans. Calling his fans "Punktards"... You've been posting for a while that you think Punk marks are morons and that you think Punk is a whiny bitch, etc. If you hate Punk and his fans so much, why do you concern yourself with them more than any Punk mark? Get over it.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



Desecrated said:


> Just because he has those 'friends', doesn't mean he has the education or skills to succeed in those industries. And, he doesn't. While anyone can act, very few make a living off it compared to how many aspire and apply.


Even if he doesn't he has still made enough money to retire comfortably on so in the case of who needs who, it's clearly the WWE who needs Punk more as he was their 2nd biggest draw and their 2nd highest merch shifter.

And whilst that may not be a big deal to you, that is certainly a very big deal to Vince McMahon, he wouldn't be where he is today if he didn't care about losing significant cash cows.


----------



## Banez

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

I didn't see it as burial.

If WWE would have burned the bridge with Punk there would be 0 mentioning of him in the TV


----------



## Poe7

Arcturus said:


> Only problem with that is Austin & Punk are/were unburyable, you can't bury already established megastars.
> 
> And if the rumors are true Punk has already buried HHH forever by simply stating the fact that facing HHH at Wrestlemania is not a big deal.


Yeah, I agree. It would help the current stars although I'm not sure it would stop the chants.

It's quite clear that WWE wanted CM Punk back and he's declined - for whatever reason. I don't think the WWE deserves to get their product ruined because someone doesn't want to work for them anymore.

That said, there's plenty of time to go before Wrestlemania, he might still return - I doubt it though.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

I agree. WWE should've used the whole night to put over the absent quitter and notmpromote their biggest PPV card of the year.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Poe7 said:


> Yeah, I agree. It would help the current stars although I'm not sure it would stop the chants.
> 
> It's quite clear that WWE wanted CM Punk back and he's declined - for whatever reason. I don't think the WWE deserves to get their product ruined because someone doesn't want to work for them anymore.
> 
> That said, there's plenty of time to go before Wrestlemania, he might still return - I doubt it though.


Agreed, but I also highly doubt he's coming back anytime soon. Last night was the absolute best time to do it. I feel like WWE mentioned him and did all of this, not only because they had no choice (the loud CM Publ chants were inevitable) but maybe in attempts to make him look like the bad guy in all of this for not showing up to a RAW where he's from? And, to be honest. I'm starting to lose some respect for the guy, this coming from a pretty big CM Punk fan.


----------



## Poe7

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Agreed, but I also highly doubt he's coming back anytime soon. Last night was the absolute best time to do it. I feel like WWE mentioned him and did all of this, not only because they had no choice (the loud CM Publ chants were inevitable) but maybe in attempts to make him look like the bad guy in all of this for not showing up to a RAW where he's from? And, to be honest. I'm starting to lose some respect for the guy, this coming from a pretty big CM Punk fan.


WWE played it perfectly yesterday, from the Triple H-Bryan promo to the Uso's title win and Shield-Wyatt match.

CM Punk is a bit of a dick for not showing up tbh, if WWE wanted him there.


----------



## eskymi

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

How does anyone believe they buried Punk? They said some things but nothing major. The worst part of the show was having Triple H do the "you are a B+ player," crap to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Saved_masses

i was annoyed at last nights ending, not because Punk didn't appear, but because of Triple H standing tall over Bryan again.

Now i know that he should at some stage during their feud but it's Bryan that wants to take on HHH and he doesn't want to. So why have Triple H attack him? it would of been better to have Bryan hit a running knee on Trips so he'll want revenge on Bryan. I don't understand why this didn't happen?


----------



## BlueRover

Finally able to post.

What an absolute delight it was last night to witness the final burial of that winy quitter and his legions of fans who couldn't give the slightest crap about professional wrestling but are only interested in lionizing some loser with delusions of grandeur. 

This was the end of CM Punk, and hopefully the end of those obnoxious idiots in Chicago on WWE tv for a long, long, long time to come. They can go back home and rage in their CM Punk pillows all they want. Good riddance to everything and everyone supportive of Punk.


----------



## JAROTO

I liked the ending. I thought it was fine as long as Bryan gets his revenge at WM.

And I agree CM Punk chants must stop. It's not WWE's fault anymore. It was Punk's decision to quit.


----------



## Murph

JAROTO said:


> I liked the ending. I thought it was fine as long as Bryan gets his revenge at WM.


What made it any better or more interesting than the other 15 times it's happened already since August?


----------



## Xapury

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*

The NAO dick move was perfect heel stuff,getting the crowd to hate you for the moment and then USO going over and winning the tag titles was classic wrestling.

Stop riding punk penis and watch the product.


----------



## Eggs

I for one enjoyed the show. Sure there are some bad bits here and there but overall it went good, probably better than every other RAW in recent memory. I just feel bad for other CM Punk fans who seem to had Their whole lives dedicated to CM Punk...


----------



## JAROTO

Murph said:


> What made it any better or more interesting than the other 15 times it's happened already since August?


That a match between both is finally happening.


----------



## Kemil22

RhodesForWHC said:


> How many times are you going to post about your disapproval of the planned hijacking? You were on it yesterday, and you're still doing it. You think that smarks are pathetic. Fine. We get it. No need to continue making the same posts.


No need to get all butt hurt because it turned out to be a huge flop

I didnt disprove of it anyway the fans can do what they like I just think its funny that people thought something good would come out of it like Vince actually gives a crap, he was rubbing his hands together in delight at how much extra cash he was going to get through ticket sales and high viewing ratings.

I was told yesterday that if I didnt like what the crowd were doing to stop watching, if people dont like what wwe are producing right now maybe they should take some of their own advice and stop making the same posts about how they are unhappy about everything.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Angry WCW crowd: throws trash in the ring 
Angry ECW crowd: throws steel chairs in the ring
Angry WWE crowd: Chants for 5 seconds then gets tired.
:ti


----------



## SkipMDMan

The first hour of Raw was better than most of what people have been paying for in PPVs lately. 

The Shield/Wyatts match was incredible. Usos winning the belts great. Even the opening promo was fantastic. 

In a way Heyman was right. The crowd is what caused Punk to leave because by continuing to cheer for him, even when he was obviously putting out minimum effort, they made him feel indispensable to the WWE. Let's hope now the whole Punk thing can die off and we can remember him 5 years from now as the quitter he is.


----------



## ice_edge

*Always a good Raw when people are into it. I must say that Paul Heyman did a good just in first part of his interview. It's kinda sad that the whole thing wasn't an entire worked shoot though but I guess they have to continue building Lesnar vs Taker. I will be looking forward to that match. 

Also the promo with Authority and DB was pretty enjoyable...and they are finally going for it. Can't wait for that one also. Anything else...well is everything else...the usual stuff. Chances of Punk coming back are getting smaller by the week but I guess he was enjoying watching it at home knowing it was all about him without him even being there.*


----------



## nogginthenog

good show, I thought they handled the crowd really well, Usos winning and the wyatt shield match were , for once, good scripting for the situation, as was having Bryan with so much mic time, so the focus of the crowd was on him.
Having said that, some things confused me. Did Batista really diss the audience for reading comics at the start? Because he's , you know, in a $150 million budget comic book movie and starting promotion of it in about 8 weeks, it seems like a dumb move for all sorts of reasons, not least pissing off Marvel.


----------



## Cobalt

I dunno where to start, just finished watching now.

I don't think I have ever seen a hometown crowd chant for someone for so long and so loud, Punk has his haters and they seem to be growing after tonight but that crowd was unbelievable. The main reason they were so loud was because of Punk but Bryan was a big part of that also. That segment with HHH was pure gold, HHH and Stephanie played their evil villain roles to perfection, insulting the crowd, taking shots at Bryan and subliminally CM Punk. They made me genuinely hate them (not that I already didn't). Bryan getting his points across with the crowd right behind him helped Bryan to face up to the "authority". HHH was in fine form, the way he was belittling Bryan was almost like a burial but the fact that Bryan had a whole city right behind him and using them to show HHH exactly what he was saying was awesome, honestly can't wait for this match now. I haven't been Bryan's biggest fan but after tonight I think his growing on me, you just can't not like him.

So good to see the Uso's win the gold, what better place to win it and you couldn't get a better crowd to win them in front of. They will never forget that, but not only that the crowd added so much to it, happy for them and they definitely deserve it.

Cesaro face turn imminent? The guy is over as a heel, I think a well booked face turn could help him explode into the right direction and eventually into the mainevent where he certainly will belong in the near future. 

The Shield vs Wyatts was straight out chaos, I loved it, the match was a mess and all out war. Seth Rollins is by far and away my favorite member of The Shield, his selling and more importantly his aerial moveset which we have seen about 20% of is out of this world, the way he countered that SuperPlex and those flips over the top rope were amazing, has amazing stamina and is IMO the most talented of the three. Ambrose forgot to take his meds last night, which is his character as a psychotic nutcase, but he plays his roll to perfection, and was going at it all night. Reigns looks unstoppable at times, definitely the future face of the business no doubt.

Bray Wyatt was excellent also, his promos are delivered with such uniqueness and mystique, which adds to his gimmick. He speaks in riddles but they make so so much sense, I love the way he delivers them and don't think I have seen to many better play a heel gimmick as well as he does. He can go in the ring too, with his physical and bruising style. He has a big big future no doubt, if he isn't buried by Cena of course.

When Punk's music hit at the start I was extremely surprised but excited, but it didn't seem right after he took to long to come out. Heyman was gold as he always is in that promo, the way he said things was perfect. Selling Punk as a hometown hero, who enforced changed, experienced some of his greatest moments in that arena etc. I dunno what to make of it though seems like the WWE have tried to get Punk back but he isn't interested. It's sad because it could have made for one of the greatest moments in a long time to see him back, with a crowd like that.

Overall was a very good show, extremely disappointing to see no Punk. I was certain he was gonna be there by all the tweets before the show and all the hype leading up to it. Was a real downer for me, I felt sad for the crowd to, pouring their heart and soul out for 3 hours only for Punk not to show. Crowd will go down in history, unbelievably hostile, but they did what they set out to do well, no doubt. 

Memorable night.


----------



## Legion3

The ending of RAW would have been great if most people weren't expecting punk.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Was a really good show from top to bottom, people can moan about the whole #hijackRAW stuff being silly (and theres truth to that) however if it leads to WWE then deciding to give us a packed show then it was worth it.

Even with that though, the night felt empty without Punk returning, I do blame WWE though for not putting this to bed weeks ago, all it takes a short statement on the official corporate website saying Punk has left or on leave and that was his decision and WWE will be moving forward without him. 

Last night just felt like a huge angle to were they were teasing the big ending and not delivering.


----------



## Joff

I couldn't watch but i read the spoilers. will watch when I get home later. Seemed like a decent show.


----------



## A-C-P

YoungGun_UK said:


> Was a really good show from top to bottom, people can moan about the whole #hijackRAW stuff being silly (and theres truth to that) however if it leads to WWE then deciding to give us a packed show then it was worth it.
> 
> Even with that though, the night felt empty without Punk returning, I do blame WWE though for not putting this to bed weeks ago, all it takes a short statement on the official corporate website saying Punk has left or on leave and that was his decision and WWE will be moving forward without him.
> 
> Last night just felt like a huge angle to were they were teasing the big ending and not delivering.


I agree with this pretty much 100%, I hope more crowds threaten to hijack Raw if it means that it forces the WWE to put on shows like last night, but like the quoted post it felt kind of empty at the end. Now I know the heels have to stand tall on TV every and the faces can't win all the time, but I don't know why the ending just seemed off last night.

My big problem here is we are 4 weeks away from WrestleMania and I just don't see any direction toward building to that at all? I know the PPV model is different now where the TV shows don't build to the PPV, and maybe I shouldn't expect WM to be any different, but I do.

I know there are 4 Raws left before WM, but after last night there are only 2 matches even announced for WM (I know they have started to build towards some others) but the 2 announced are Brock/Taker and BOOtista/Orton. One of which is getting any build Taker/Brock.

Back to the ending of Raw, I am giving the WWE the benefit of the doubt and pretty much assume the ending to Raw is the WWE building toward a Bryan/HHH match at WM, but WHY are the 2 guys signed to fight for the WWE Title at WRESTLEMANIA both beating up the same guy at a RTWM Raw? I am starting to think that the WWE knows they screwed up and are now stuck with heel vs heel for the title at WM and are just not going to promote the match hardly at all and just have Bryan involved in the build and then just hide the match lower on the card at WM.

I am probably way off base here and venting at this point but it seems to me Punk leaving and the extremely POOR reaction to BOOtista's return really through WWE creative for a major loop that they seem not to know how to recover from. Now they could have a plan and it could be great and will play out over the next 4 weeks and I could be totally wrong but it kind of looks like they are spinning their wheels and just throwing crap at a wall to see if it sticks so they can put on a decent WM at this point.


----------



## Morrison17

Aaron Paul
_Need for Speed_
:floyd1

A shitty movie instead of best television drama.


----------



## Cobalt

A-C-P said:


> I agree with this pretty much 100%, I hope more crowds threaten to hijack Raw if it means that it forces the WWE to put on shows like last night, but like the quoted post it felt kind of empty at the end. Now I know the heels have to stand tall on TV every and the faces can't win all the time, but I don't know why the ending just seemed off last night.
> 
> My big problem here is we are 4 weeks away from WrestleMania and I just don't see any direction toward building to that at all? I know the PPV model is different now where the TV shows don't build to the PPV, and maybe I shouldn't expect WM to be any different, but I do.
> 
> I know there are 4 Raws left before WM, but after last night there are only 2 matches even announced for WM (I know they have started to build towards some others) but the 2 announced are Brock/Taker and BOOtista/Orton. One of which is getting any build Taker/Brock.
> 
> Back to the ending of Raw, I am giving the WWE the benefit of the doubt and pretty much assume the ending to Raw is the WWE building toward a Bryan/HHH match at WM, but WHY are the 2 guys signed to fight for the WWE Title at WRESTLEMANIA both beating up the same guy at a RTWM Raw? I am starting to think that the WWE knows they screwed up and are now stuck with heel vs heel for the title at WM and are just not going to promote the match hardly at all and just have Bryan involved in the build and then just hide the match lower on the card at WM.
> 
> I am probably way off base here and venting at this point but it seems to me Punk leaving and the extremely POOR reaction to BOOtista's return really through WWE creative for a major loop that they seem not to know how to recover from. Now they could have a plan and it could be great and will play out over the next 4 weeks and I could be totally wrong but it kind of looks like they are spinning their wheels and just throwing crap at a wall to see if it sticks so they can put on a decent WM at this point.


I agree, the booking and build to Mania so far is awful. I haven't seen any adds or promos about any matches yet, nothing is set in stone and the one match that is didn't even get any build tonight. Had more to do with Punk then it did Taker and Lesnar.


----------



## HBK65

Get-The-E-Out said:


> I couldn't watch but i read the spoilers. will watch when I get home later. Seemed like a decent show.


Was a great show, except for the fact most of the card was repeat matches. Really loved the way it closed.


----------



## Gretchen

Kemil22 said:


> No need to get all butt hurt because it turned out to be a huge flop
> 
> I didnt disprove of it anyway the fans can do what they like I just think its funny that people thought something good would come out of it like Vince actually gives a crap, he was rubbing his hands together in delight at how much extra cash he was going to get through ticket sales and high viewing ratings.
> 
> I was told yesterday that if I didnt like what the crowd were doing to stop watching, if people dont like what wwe are producing right now maybe they should take some of their own advice and stop making the same posts about how they are unhappy about everything.


I'm not butthurt at all, actually. I'm disappointed that Punk didn't return b/c I'm a big fan of his, and I don't know whether or not he'll ever return, now, and while the so-called #HijackRaw movement failed, I wasn't all too annoyed by that. Something good could have come out of what they were doing depending on what exactly they were chanting. If they would be chanting pro-Bryan in the Title Match chants, and crowds after them continued to hijack shows, then WWE would respond, eventually. But the samrks in the crowd really lost sight of what their goal was shortly into the show, anyway. Complaining about the product is one thing. As a fan and long time viewer of the product, someone can complain and there's nothing wrong with that; they may be hoping that the product will get better. But when someone starts complaining about the fans themselves, and does it constantly, it gets annoying. Are the fans more important than the product? B/c certain posters here seem to have a mindset similar to this. Coincidentally many of them are awful posters. Not referring to you b/c this is probably the first time I've seen you on the forum.


----------



## BEE

So Stephanie got the biggest heat of the night? The crowd sure as hell didn't give a fuck about Batista tonight and whenever Stephanie got on the mic they would just shower her with DAT heat. Even Triple H didn't get as much heat as she did lol.

Overall pleased with the show. There were tons of "pipebombs" tonight. The complaints I have are just two (since I fast forwarded through most of the midcard stuff):

1) Why in the blue hell are Batista & Orton, both of whom are to face one another at WM, beating the shit out of Daniel Bryan? Is this lazy booking or foreshadowing a possible triple-threat at WM?

2) The lack of Undertaker made the first segment underwhelming. It felt weird as hell.

8/10. Loved asshole chants but hated the CM Punk chants during Shield/Wyatts. Oh, NOW I'm fixed on Ambrose being awesome in the ring. His storytelling and psychology are top notch (I haven't seen his pre-wwe stuff)


----------



## SovietWrestler

"RIP Gale" Best sign ever.


----------



## Certified G

Definitely enjoyed Raw. Most of the matches were good enough and the 6 man tag match was just awesome. Seth Rollins stole the show and I thought it was very funny to see Roman Reigns smiling at Rollins after he did all those flips.

I was a bit dissapointed that CM Punk didn't return, but I wasn't really expecting him that much anyway. I kinda figured he wouldn't show up, but if he did it would've just made it that much better.

I'm curious to see where they're going with this whole CM Punk thing. Heyman didn't outright bury him like Rock did to Austin in 2002 so it wasn't a clear done deal between him and WWE. Still holding out some hope that he returns in the near future, perhaps the day after WM (if Sting signs I'd have him debut at WM30 and Punk return the next Raw so one doesn't overshadow the other).


----------



## the frenchise

Very good raw! 

The bad:
Of course, no cm punk on chicago probably means no Mania match for him now... but it's not WWE fault.
Extremely disappointed that Undertaker wasn't there.
The booking for Orton is absolutely terrible, he's done nothing for 2 weeks now.
I don't understand what they're doing with Ziggler, it's very confusing, one day he's litteraly squashed by Del rio, the other day he has a top star entrance with a guest and a victory on same Del rio...

Besides that, that was an awesome 3h show


----------



## Nessler

aaron paul not saying "bitch" was definitely a buzz kill


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/mark-henr...octors-wwecom-exclusive-march-3-2014-26191701

Mark Henry after getting destroyed by Brock Lesnar


----------



## Alex

Fable said:


> 1) Why in the blue hell are Batista & Orton, both of whom are to face one another at WM, beating the shit out of Daniel Bryan? Is this lazy booking or foreshadowing a possible triple-threat at WM?


I'm almost 100% sure they're going with HHH/Bryan at Wrestlemania, so I'm not sure about that. If Punk had returned on RAW and somehow been involved with the angle I could have seen Bryan being added to the title match and a HHH/Punk setup, but seeing as that didn't happen I'm fairly certain they're going with HHH/Bryan. I think Orton decided to hit Bryan because he's not technically a babyface yet, so it fits the narrative. I'm assuming they aim to turn him over the next few weeks.



Fable said:


> 2) The lack of Undertaker made the first segment underwhelming. It felt weird as hell.


I thought that entire Heyman segment was weird, he spent about 10 minutes rambling just to get to a point where he could segue into Brock/Taker. I know he was out there to take the brunt of the Chicago fans hostility, but it just struck me as off.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

I think if anything last night felt like Bryan is going to do double duty at WrestleMania. 

It seemed Bryan vs Triple H/Batista/Orton and he'll need to overcome them all.


----------



## zkorejo

Well its over. He isnt returning. Not anytime soon. 

It was a great show overall. Maybe it was to cover up for CM Punk not being there.


----------



## 751161

Just watched the rest of the show taped, no Punk. :jose I was just waiting for him to show up at every opportunity and he never did. :cuss:

Still a great show though so whatever I guess. :side:


----------



## Srdjan99

I really enjoyed last night's show. That Bryan/HHH/Steph promo absolutely hooked me; I felt like all three of them really believed what they were saying (especially Steph, I was terrifically impressed with her performance), which makes it easier for me to suspend my disbelief and enjoy the show. I even felt sympathetic towards HHH and Steph's argument that people like Bryan and Punk aren't appreciative of all the company has done to provide them a stage. I think this might have been a bit of a jab at the fans who chant for Punk or Bryan during other wrestlers' matches, and I also think Cena echoed this criticism in his promo.
I still think Orton/Batista would be a pretty dull main event, but I'm way more cranked up for a possible HHH/Daniels match than I was before last night's RAW.


----------



## Brock

Thought Taker would be there last night .


----------



## BEE

This WM is really shaping up to be one of the worst. I've yet to be invested in any of the feuds that they're building up. 

:vince4


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Fable said:


> This WM is really shaping up to be one of the worst. I've yet to be invested in any of the feuds that they're building up.
> 
> :vince4




Still won't be as bad as last year's or 27.


----------



## BEE

xdoomsayerx said:


> Still won't be as bad as last year's or 27.


Punk/Taker build was the saving grace of last year's RTWM.


----------



## Trifektah

I don't get why they wasted the Usos title win on Raw. They really fucked up that entire feud. It could've been epic and one of the most memorable Mania moments ever if that built that shit up right. What a waste.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Wrestlemania 28 only good wrestlemania in last 4 years. Wrestlemania 30 gonna suck


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoy last night show...sucked that Punk didn't come back


----------



## KakeRock

One thing is sure ,Hunter is THE man!


----------



## Gretchen

Fable said:


> Punk/Taker build was the saving grace of last year's RTWM.


Agreed. It will likely be better than WM 27, but last year's was solid b/c Punk/Taker build and match were fantastic. The other two Main Event match feuds & matches last year were awful, though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

The Rock/Cena build last year was actually good, better than the first.


----------



## Certified G

Trifektah said:


> I don't get why they wasted the Usos title win on Raw. They really fucked up that entire feud. It could've been epic and one of the most memorable Mania moments ever if that built that shit up right. What a waste.


Maybe they did that to please the crowd? The crowd seemed rowdy but after that Heyman promo, and the Uso's match/title win they seemed to settle down (until HHH and Steph showed up lol). That was just my observation though. I would've liked to have seen a big 4 team sudden death tag match at WM30 but WWE felt the need to do the title change on Raw.

Who knows maybe the NAO will win the titles back on Main Event and then still lose them at WM30 but that's not a very likely scenario I assume.


----------



## Dman3:16

Great show, still calming down from the excitement and energy yesterday after being there live. Very disappointing that punk didn't show up though, the dark segment was pretty dead as far as crowd noise. I'm still confused as to why a lot of ppl here thought that "every single person" in the arena was apart of the hijack raw twitter. Turning our backs to a show that we paid for is the dumbest thing i've ever heard, especially since it ended up being batista vs bryan. Only a fool would turn their back on that match.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: What I Took From Tonight's Raw*



Arcturus said:


> You can't bury the unburiable, Punk has made his millions, he has multiple friends in the world of MMA & TV/film and he could easily get gigs in both. Believe me, WWE need him much more than he needs them.
> 
> They could run a story that Punk slapped a make a wish kid's face and Punk would still get a roof blowing response when he returns down the road.


Not really. Punk will be below a jobber in MMA. He will get beaten by some of the worst. I don't see him being anything better than traffic cone in the Acting department either. He is good with the mic and character in WWE, so was Stone Cold and he did jack shit in the Movie World.

Punk needs WWE. Without WWE, he is irrelevant. No-body gives a shit about Punk other than WWE Fans. This is what Punk is best in. He is one of the best pro-wrestler and WWE is the Big Pro-wrestling organization with 0 Competition.

Punk massively needs WWE. Needs to come back. He is being stupid like Stone Cold once was. Burying his own career


----------



## Mr Heisenberg

Thuganomics said:


> Watch this raw end with triple h standing tall above Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LMAOOO GOOD CALL


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Stephanie and HHH owning that crowd was amazing, just as Rollins' performance. Great Raw overall.


----------



## kennedy=god

Didn't anybody else notice some of the mongs there actually turn their back to the show :lmao yeah, cos that's gonna work.

Good show. Quite happy with all the main feuds going into WM, other than Orton/Batista of course.


----------



## WWE

Thuganomics said:


> Watch this raw end with triple h standing tall above Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti 

I predicted correctly! Sorry Punk and Bryan fans.


----------



## I Came To Play

Great Raw

Best in a while


----------



## Tardbasher12

WWE 10-0 CM Punk fans. It's all over.


----------



## KokosTea

I was happy:
-Cesaro and Swagger segment was GOLD
-Shield vs Wyatts
-Dolph Ziggler on RAW
-Dolph Ziggler winning a match
-Bryan looking strong
-HHH, Steph and Bootista getting booed


----------



## Wagg

AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP AGP


----------



## Starbuck

Oh man, this fucking Raw..... :ti

Heyman promo was probably the classiest way WWE could have went about this so massive kudos to them for that. They also used it to tie into a story, effectively killed off a lot of the crowds buzz for the rest of the show and left the door open for a return if it happens down the road. Perfect. 

DAT HEEL GAME PROMO :banderas

DAT MOTHERLY STEPH PROMO :banderas

:lmao Flame all you want but HHH and Steph, when they go full on heel mode, absolutely fucking kill it. Every time. It's so amazing that so many people don't seem to grasp that they're _supposed _to be hated when they act the way they did yesterday. Awesome heat and the return of the asshole chants is always brilliant to see. Bryan is just fucking scary over. I'm pumped that this match is happening, can't wait to see the build going forward now that HHH has outright attacked Bryan. If they keep bringing the intensity week after week by the time Mania rolls around this thing is going to be scorching hot. 

Taker/Lesnar took a back seat this week which sucks after the awesome start last week. Hopefully we don't get Brock then Taker then Brock then Taker and the only show up together on the go home show. I want to know why Taker challenged Lesnar. Some promo time next week is required here. 

I don't know about anybody else but I really fucking dig Cena/Wyatt. I'm loving Wyatt's promos on Cena. That line about Cena being the loneliest man in the world sitting atop his empire and being left with nothing when Bray takes it from him was just :mark:. Cena's promos about everybody having to go through him are also great. He knows he's marked as THE guy and Bray's out to make a name for himself. I also really liked the semi-shoot meaning behind this too. Cena putting his flag in the ground here and saying if you want my spot come try to fucking take it. 

Orton/Batista 8*D

This Shield break up is going to break my heart. They really just should stay a stable forever. Yeah, that would be great. Rollins >>>>>

While the crowd failed miserably with their retarded hijack shit, they were very loud and energetic for certain segments and made that that extra bit special so outside the moronic Punk chants all night long, I really enjoyed the show this week. I want next week to really kick into gear now. Announce Hunter/Bryan, announce Cena/Wyatt and we'll be off and running.


----------



## Nige™

Pretty made up that embarrassing crowd got what they deserved. If hijacking Raw meant chant "CM Punk" as much as they could, then well done. It only got boring after five minutes.

The WWE dealt with it perfectly. The first hour was off the hook. Heyman was just brilliant, turning it into Taker/Lesnar. Rollins was in full beast mode and it looks like he won't be cast by the wayside in The Shield split. Maybe wrongly, I'm loving Emma's character. If they're going to do Sheamus/Christian at Mania after three recent TV matches they better think again. Bored of it already! The Bryan/Authority promo and ending was perfect though. Absolutely perfect. Screw you Chicago. Your boy didn't turn up. Go bitch about it to him!


----------



## Green Light

The Shield story is what I'm most interested in going into Mania. Rollins was brilliant both in terms of his in-ring performance and the fact they gave him some of the spotlight for a change since it's mostly been about the friction between Reigns and Ambrose. Definitely didn't see him walking off like that, good stuff. Hopefully they can come up with a good conclusion to it all.


----------



## Carlito1

Man Daniel Bryan should 100% be in the WWE title match at Wrestlemania. Orton Batista is already shaping up to be a dud and looks like Bryan will be facing an aging HHH. I find it weird that HHH always seems to be in the hottest feuds come wrestlemania time even though he is hardly even active anymore. Last year he faced a red hot Brock Lesnar for pretty much no reason and now he's probably working with the hottest guy in the company by far.. and he's running the company. coincidence?


----------



## Nige™

Carlito1 said:


> Man Daniel Bryan should 100% be in the WWE title match at Wrestlemania. Orton Batista is already shaping up to be a dud and looks like Bryan will be facing an aging HHH. I find it weird that HHH always seems to be in the hottest feuds come wrestlemania time even though he is hardly even active anymore. Last year he faced a red hot Brock Lesnar for pretty much no reason and now he's probably working with the hottest guy in the company by far.. and he's running the company. coincidence?


It has six months plus backstory with the storyline over Bryan finally overcoming authority. I do not like Triple H one bit, but it bugs me how many people are just obsessed with how Bryan should be in the title match, which will probably result in Batista winning anyway.

This storyline with Triple H has real meaning and anything you could want. Why people are so against I don't know. That's coming from a huge Bryan fan and someone who despises Triple H. I don't want Bryan anywhere near the WWE title match if he's not going to win it. Losing to Triple H, which is very doubtful would be wrong though. If fans blindly just want Bryan in the title match ahead of beating Triple H, I just don't get it. Beating Triple H to then go challenge Batista and take it from him is what's best for Bryan. If he can win a title shot on the night by beating Trips, then wins a triple threat, great.


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> It has six months plus backstory with the storyline over Bryan finally overcoming authority. I do not like Triple H one bit, but it bugs me how many people are just obsessed with how Bryan should be in the title match, which will probably result in Batista winning anyway.
> 
> This storyline with Triple H has real meaning and anything you could want. Why people are so against I don't know. That's coming from a huge Bryan fan and someone who despises Triple H. I don't want Bryan anywhere near the WWE title match if he's not going to win it. Losing to Triple H, which is very doubtful would be wrong though. If fans blindly just want Bryan in the title match ahead of beating Triple H, I just don't get it. Beating Triple H to then go challenge Batista and take it from him is what's best for Bryan. If he can win a title shot on the night by beating Trips, then wins a triple threat, great.


Pretty much this. Not gonna lie, Bryan ending the night as champion with 70,000+ fans going YES (ala your sig) would be an amazing sight and well fitting for Mania 30 but that moment was gone the moment Batista won the Rumble. Even if Bryan was put into the match he wouldn't be winning it anyway so yeah. 

Bryan/HHH was simply the next best option and makes a whole lot of sense in it's self. Easily the best move they could have gone for, as long as he wins off course.


----------



## Gretchen

CGS said:


> Pretty much this. Not gonna lie, Bryan ending the night as champion with 70,000+ fans going YES (ala your sig) would be an amazing sight and well fitting for Mania 30 but that moment was gone the moment Batista won the Rumble. Even if Bryan was put into the match he wouldn't be winning it anyway so yeah.
> 
> Bryan/HHH was simply the next best option and makes a whole lot of sense in it's self. Easily the best move they could have gone for, as long as he wins off course.


Yeah, there currently exist rumors that they'll put Bryan into both the title match and the match against HHH. In the unlikely event they actually go through with it, I'd see no better option than to habe Bryan win both matches. It would make sense. Plus, there's no real reason to protect Orton or Batista at this point in their careers. Bryan beating HHH early on then going on to win the title in the last match on the card would be great if they actually go through w/ that idea. Batista winning or Orton retaining wouldn't be very good choices to close out 'Mania if they'll have Bryan in the two matches, and have the title match go on last.


----------



## DanM3

Great raw. But no cm punk was dissappointing.

Clearly the wwe tried hard as they new what the crowd would be like - but why can't they make shows like this every week.

It's become very clear that Orton, Batista and cena need to strong aside as they have become boring and predicable


----------



## vk79

RhodesForWHC said:


> Yeah, there currently exist rumors that they'll put Bryan into both the title match and the match against HHH. In the unlikely event they actually go through with it, I'd see no better option than to habe Bryan win both matches. It would make sense. Plus, there's no real reason to protect Orton or Batista at this point in their careers. Bryan beating HHH early on then going on to win the title in the last match on the card would be great if they actually go through w/ that idea. Batista winning or Orton retaining wouldn't be very good choices to close out 'Mania if they'll have Bryan in the two matches, and have the title match go on last.


You know I wish WWE would do this as this is most fans dream right now but I just don't trust them. They didn't even have Bryan as a part of the Rumble match. That shows how they view the guy.

Before Punk walked out all signs were pointing to Punk/HHH at WM and Bryan/Sheamus. I mean seriously Sheamus? That would have been a major demotion for Bryan. 

I don't trust the WWE with Bryan's booking. Call me crazy but I think HHH will defeat Bryan at WM and end his mega fan made push once and for all. It truly feels as if the WWE does not like it when their fans cheer for someone they do not view as a top guy.


----------



## Gretchen

vk79 said:


> You know I wish WWE would do this as this is most fans dream right now but I just don't trust them. They didn't even have Bryan as a part of the Rumble match. That shows how they view the guy.
> 
> Before Punk walked out all signs were pointing to Punk/HHH at WM and Bryan/Sheamus. I mean seriously Sheamus? That would have been a major demotion for Bryan.
> 
> I don't trust the WWE with Bryan's booking. Call me crazy but I think HHH will defeat Bryan at WM and end his mega fan made push once and for all. It truly feels as if the WWE does not like it when their fans cheer for someone they do not view as a top guy.


I get you. I also have my doubts about what they'll do. I think HHH will come around and put Bryan over, at the very least. Of course, there is the chance he puts himself over, but that would just speak volumes about the type of person HHH is, and if he does indeed do so, after this entire storyline and all these months of Bryan's booking, going over him clean, as a heel, would be pretty much a burial. It would be sick and I would probably stop watching, as I'd lose all hope I've had in the company, especially w/ some saying HHH plans to really take control of the company as Vince passes the torch. But I don't think it will happen.


----------



## NearFall

Great RAW. Excellent booking to stop the chants. I knew CM Punk wouldn't there, so I wasn't disappointed as I didn't set myself up to be. Although most people shared my stance. The main thing that has me wondering is, why don't WWE book shows this well all the time? They're capable of doing it, they just never seem to bother. Good thing the threat of crowd hi-jacking kept them to booking seriously.


----------



## Nige™

vk79 said:


> You know I wish WWE would do this as this is most fans dream right now but I just don't trust them. They didn't even have Bryan as a part of the Rumble match. That shows how they view the guy.


That was all part of the storyline though by "holding him back." Again, the amount of people that complained about him not being in the Rumble was insane. They'd only have complained if Batista won it anyway. If Bryan wasn't going to win the Rumble, then he was best off not being it and being eliminated. This way it looks like The Authority were scared he'd win it and go on to headline Mania.


----------



## dan the marino

Nige™ said:


> That was all part of the storyline though by "holding him back." Again, the amount of people that complained about him not being in the Rumble was insane.


No it was not. If it was part of the storyline he would've been in and gotten screwed like Punk or at least had a segment where Triple H or Steph told him he wouldn't be in the match. Nevermind the fact that they wouldn't sacrifice the return of a "big legend", the biggest match of the year and the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania in history for the Undisputed title just to work a storyline. Punk was the one going to fight Triple H, Bryan was going to fight Seamus in some throw away match if Punk hadn't walked out. Their fuck-ups have just accidentally helped add to the "getting screwed" part of the storyline.


----------



## vk79

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> No it was not. If it was part of the storyline he would've been in and gotten screwed like Punk or at least had a segment where Triple H or Steph told him he wouldn't be in the match. Nevermind the fact that they wouldn't sacrifice the return of a "big legend", the biggest match of the year and the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania in history for the Undisputed title just to work a storyline. Punk was the one going to fight Triple H, Bryan was going to fight Seamus in some throw away match if Punk hadn't walked out. Their fuck-ups have just accidentally helped add to the "getting screwed" part of the storyline.


Exactly 100% correct. Some people give the WWE too much credit when they use certain things that happen into their own "storylines."


----------



## xhbkx

I can't believe the Chicago crowd fell for that Cena cheap-pop speech.


----------



## sean 590

What a great show! In the first hour we had a great Heyman promo, Lesnar, the Usos winning the title and a great Shield and Wyatts match.

The second hour had a few fillers with the mixed tag and boring Christian-Sheamus feud.

The third hour picked up again though with an awesome Bryan promo, Ziggler and a great ending with the Authority finally established as heels and a triple threat at mania teased. 

8.5/10


----------



## checkcola

xhbkx said:


> I can't believe the Chicago crowd fell for that Cena cheap-pop speech.


John Cena's the best there is at what he does, but what he does best isn't very nice


----------



## #Mark

checkcola said:


> John Cena's the best there is at what he does, but what he does best isn't very nice


Yup, Cena was definitely a con-man but you can't really fault him. I'm kind of surprised this Cena angle isn't getting much love on here. It's brilliant and the best usage of Cena in years. He's no longer the false underdog. He's the measuring stick and the change that people desire (whether it be Bryan, Wyatt, Cesaro, the Shield, or even Ziggler) will have to go through him.


----------



## fathergll

CharliePrince said:


> MELTZER IS NEVER WRONG!!!
> 
> holy shit it's happening



hahaha 

God I love reading initial reactions to the RAW thread.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

RhodesForWHC said:


> Agreed. It will likely be better than WM 27, but last year's was solid b/c Punk/Taker build and match were fantastic. The other two Main Event match feuds & matches last year were awful, though.


Brock/Taker will be better than Punk/Taker. 

So far comparing to 29 I have it. 

Cena/Rock II > Batista/Orton
Brock/Taker = Punk/Taker (I personally think Brock/Taker is better though) 
Bryan/HHH > Brock/HHH II 
Cena/Wyatt >>> Swagger/Del Rio

Also think it will be better than 27, probably similar to 26.


----------



## checkcola

#Mark said:


> Yup, Cena was definitely a con-man but you can't really fault him. I'm kind of surprised this Cena angle isn't getting much love on here. It's brilliant and the best usage of Cena in years. He's no longer the false underdog. He's the measuring stick and the change that people desire (whether it be Bryan, Wyatt, Cesaro, the Shield, or even Ziggler) will have to go through him.


Think the angle would work better with Cesaro than Bray, and maybe they could get that star rating even higher. Might as well have an all time classic at WM30 for John Cena than some 3 star match. And Cesaro should have something to prove. Working with Swagger ain't going to mean shit.


----------



## Gretchen

YoungGun_UK said:


> Brock/Taker will be better than Punk/Taker.
> 
> So far comparing to 29 I have it.
> 
> Cena/Rock II > Batista/Orton
> Brock/Taker = Punk/Taker (I personally think Brock/Taker is better though)
> Bryan/HHH > Brock/HHH II
> Cena/Wyatt >>> Swagger/Del Rio
> 
> Also think it will be better than 27, probably similar to 26.


Quite likely it will be better than 27, b/c 27 was awful. 

Comparisons seem about right, though I'm not so sure Brock/Taker will be better than Punk/Taker. Probably the same. Hopefully they have Bryan work double duty, though.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

AH ALWAYZ HER YUH I ALWAYZ NO UR HONEST N DAT UR DAM SURE LOWD. The Chicago vibe to Cena is that you're straight boring. Played the fuck out...Here comes another heel turn tease.


----------



## BEE

The fact we're debating whether WM30 is going to be better or worse than WM26/27/29 shows you how fucking pitiful the current RTWM is. 

This is a fucking milestone WM ffs and the only good thing to have happened so far on the build is Taker fucking stabbing Lesnar with a pen and the Shield breakup :lelbrock

I'd ask for a refund if I bought tickets.


----------



## Cmpunk91

:ex:


Fable said:


> The fact we're debating whether WM30 is going to be better or worse than WM26/27/29 shows you how fucking pitiful the current RTWM is.
> 
> This is a fucking milestone WM ffs and the only good thing to have happened so far on the build is Taker fucking stabbing Lesnar with a pen and the Shield breakup :lelbrock
> 
> I'd ask for a refund if I bought tickets.


It's sad how nowadays we compare which past few wm's were the worst, whilst back in the day we'd compare which wm was the best. Shows how far wwe has fallen in terms of the quality product.


----------



## BEE

Cmpunk91 said:


> :ex:
> 
> It's sad how nowadays we compare which past few wm's were the worst, whilst back in the day we'd compare which wm was the best. Shows how far wwe has fallen in terms of the quality product.


And if you haven't noticed already, every year it seems the best PPV's are between MTIB and SS. 

They should just make SS WM at this rate.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Fable said:


> And if you haven't noticed already, every year it seems the best PPV's are between MTIB and SS.
> 
> They should just make SS WM at this rate.


Lol it's true. Wwe is in a fucked up situation atm. Pretty damn luck they have no competition atm


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

fathergll said:


> hahaha
> 
> God I love reading initial reactions to the RAW thread.


Oh my god, I know, right? All the people that fell for it... Wow.


----------



## Jingoro

raw was a huge letdown. i hated how they are now planning around the crowd trolling. the product mostly sucks and that's all i had to look forward to other than the shield and wyatt family. daniel bryan is awesome, but he isn't getting into the title match and i don't want to see him wrestle triple h. it was a huge fucking letdown.


----------



## Hennessey

Cmpunk91 said:


> :ex:
> 
> It's sad how nowadays we compare which past few wm's were the worst, whilst back in the day we'd compare which wm was the best. Shows how far wwe has fallen in terms of the quality product.


You guys are high as fuck if you think that the quality of the product was so much better back in the day. Other then Wrestlemania 17 and 19 all of the pre Wrestlemania 20 events sucked pretty damn bad. It's just that the people here bitch about every single fucking thing these days. Cena/Wyatt, HHH/Bryan and Taker/Lesnar will be amazing matches.


----------



## Agentpieface

CharliePrince said:


> MELTZER IS NEVER WRONG!!!
> 
> holy shit it's happening


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Cmpunk91 said:


> :ex:
> 
> It's sad how nowadays we compare which past few wm's were the worst, whilst back in the day we'd compare which wm was the best.


what?


----------



## Hennessey

Any thoughts on that Shield/Wyatt's match?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Curtis Axel said:


> You guys are high as fuck if you think that the quality of the product was so much better back in the day. Other then Wrestlemania 17 and 19 all of the pre Wrestlemania 20 events sucked pretty damn bad. It's just that the people here bitch about every single fucking thing these days. Cena/Wyatt, HHH/Bryan and Taker/Lesnar will be amazing matches.


Are you taking the piss? Wrestlemania 16-17-18-19 were all great. Wrestlemania 20 and 21 were pretty decent too. Better than the cluster fuck we had last year and will have this year.


----------



## CGS

Cmpunk91 said:


> Are you taking the piss? Wrestlemania 16-17-18-19 were all great. Wrestlemania 20 and 21 were pretty decent too. Better than the cluster fuck we had last year and will have this year.



16 was a mess tbh. And I actually didn't mind Mania 16 but as a whole it's easily on level with the couple we have been getting over the last few years. Outside the ladder match, the fatal four way and The IC/European title match it was pretty awful. 

Mania 18 wasn't really that great either. Marginally better than recent memory.


----------



## TheStig

Good first hour and kinda went downhill until the main event. Had some time to study so I wouldnt get bored trough it atleast.


----------



## Alex

Curtis Axel said:


> Any thoughts on that Shield/Wyatt's match?


Not as good as their match at Elimination Chamber, but that was to be expected. This was still great though, past paced action throughout. I especially loved the start with Rollins being a maniac just flip-flopping all over the place. The chemistry between these two teams is just amazing and the more we get of them interacting with each other, the better.


----------



## BlueRover

Hopefully WWE doesn't come back to Chicago for a very, very, very long time. They don't want to watch wrestling anyway. They want to watch a CM Punk show - maybe he start one of those up. Bring the product to people who actually care about more than one person.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cmpunk91 said:


> Are you taking the piss? Wrestlemania 16-17-18-19 were all great. Wrestlemania 20 and 21 were pretty decent too. Better than the cluster fuck we had last year and will have this year.


16 and 18 were nothing special tbh. 20 was okay but that ending elevated it to a great degree, one of the best Mania endings of all time.

And 21 was just SO much fun to sit through from beginning to end. Eddie vs Rey, the first MITB match, Taker vs Orton, Angle vs HBK, all the Hollywood parodies, a surprise Hogan return and Cena and Batista winning their first world titles and starting off a new era. Great show.


But really, the majority of Wrestlemanias have been poor, as long as WWE pull off a good ending, people won't care and will be happy.


----------



## Hennessey

Cmpunk91 said:


> Are you taking the piss? Wrestlemania 16-17-18-19 were all great. Wrestlemania 20 and 21 were pretty decent too. Better than the cluster fuck we had last year and will have this year.


So 16 and 18 were amazing but you bitch on the last few Wrestlemania. Wow, just wow.


----------



## just1988

*Oh man, this show felt so flat to me without Punk. It's such a shame really, we built up our own hype and then let ourselves down.*


----------



## JY57

BlueRover said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't come back to Chicago for a very, very, very long time. They don't want to watch wrestling anyway. They want to watch a CM Punk show - maybe he start one of those up. Bring the product to people who actually care about more than one person.


WWE Payback is in Chicago in June


----------



## admiremyclone

IMO, the first really good Wrestlemania events from start to finish were 7 & 8. Solid stuff all the way through, and lots of replay value.

*1-6* were pretty poor, with maybe one or two memorable matches.
*7 & 8* were great.
*9* was pretty poor but the unusual setting somehow makes it watchable.
*10* was pretty good - Bret/Owen, HBK/Razor, Savage's last Mania match, and Bret winning the gold at the end.
*11* was TERRIBLE. Easily one of the worst Manias ever.
*12* was ok - Bret/HBK was ok but not even close to being the best Iron Man match. Warrior squashing Helmsley is always epic. Taker/Diesel was a good big man match, too.
*13* had Bret/Austin classic and Undertaker winning the gold but other than that it was poor.
14 was pretty solid from top to bottom. Pretty good Rock/Shamrock match, fun dumpster match, epic Undertaker/Kane match, and a memorable main event where the Austin era begins. Pretty great.
15 was RUBBISH but saved by a great Rock/Austin encounter.
16 was average, and the main event was a clusterfuck with a terrible ending. Kat vs Terri was the ONLY singles match on the card :O
17 is one of the best Wrestlemanias ever.
18 is extremely average and people only remember the electric Rock/Hogan match. Rightly so.
19 is my favourite Wrestlemania by far. Rock/Austin III, Vince/Hogan which is more fun that it has any right to be. Also, PIPER! Then there's HBK/Jericho, Brock/Angle...just an amazing show.
20 is entertaining but far too long. Feels like it goes on forever. But, it has John Cena in the ONLY Wrestlemania where he has unanimous crowd support lol! Thatw as 10 years ago. Poor guy ha. Goldberg/Brock is a disaster, Rock & Sock/Evolution is good fun thanks to Rock and Flair, Angle/Eddie is great, Undertaker returning as the Deadman is epic, and the main event is amazing. 
21 is one of my favourites. Only a couple of duds really *coughBIGSHOWvsAKEBONOcough*
22 is not bad. Only really enjoy Edge/Foley street fight and bits of the main event.
23 is boring for me. Taker/Batista stole the show...HBK/Cena is pretty good but the rest is forgetful.
24 is pretty entertaning. Beautiful setting, HBK/Flair is great, Undertaker/Edge is great, JBL/Finlay is funny.
25 sucked ass apart from HBK/Taker.
26 sucked ass apart from HBK/Taker.
27 sucked ass apart from....erm...Taker/Triple H was ok.
28 was great. Daniel Bryan loses in 18 seconds and that officially starts his rise to the top. Taker/Trips in the cell is great, Punk/Jericho is great, Rock/Cena is ok with a perfect ending.
29 sucked ass apart from Taker/Punk.

So yeah, I realise nobody asked what my thoughts were but there they are 

The last few years have been pretty shaky so I'm hoping WWE can deliver a great show from top to bottom because Wrestlemania 21 was the last one to be good most of the way through.

EDIT - How can anyone feel like RAW was flat? The show didn't even need Punk. 

Yeah, the crowd was hot for him and they went mental when his music hit. But we got a great Heyman promo followed by a classic Brock beatdown where he throws shit into the audience like a boss. Shield/Wyatts was fantastic fun, Bryan/Authority segment had molten heat, Bray's promo on Cena was great, and the main event was great as it made us all hate Triple H even more. Job done.


----------



## CZWRUBE

I thought it was a pretty good show. No CM Punk but I didn't think he would show.


----------



## LKRocks

admiremyclone said:


> 28 was great. Daniel Bryan loses in 18 seconds and that officially starts his rise to the top.


Good post all around but this bit is incredible. 
Never in my life I'd think that being squashed clean at Wrestlemania in 18 seconds would kick start rise to the top unseen since the likes of Austin and The Rock. 

Mania 28 was great all around, but in a few years, I thing people will remember it as the day Bryan lost clean in 18 seconds...and went on to become the most popular Superstar of his era.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

I bloody loved that Heyman promo. Love the way he started with a shoot on the situation that sounded like it came from the heart, then slid effortlessly back into kayfabe with 'blaming the fans', then linked Punks absence with last years Punk/Heyman feud & then linked that with Taker/Lesnar. 

Master promo artist at work.

And actually this sort of thing is important for the younger fans as well who aren't as in the know. We can rationalize the situation & him not being there. But for them, their favorite star being there one week & suddenly going AWOL with no explanation & *no-one on screen mentioning him since* would blow their minds. So there needed to be some sort of on-screen acknowledgement of the situation.


----------



## Big Dog

I loved the cheap kick Bryan gave to HHH as he was standing over here.


----------



## Arcturus

QuietInRealLife said:


> I bloody loved that Heyman promo. Love the way he started with a shoot on the situation that sounded like it came from the heart, then slid effortlessly back into kayfabe with 'blaming the fans', then linked Punks absence with last years Punk/Heyman feud & then linked that with Taker/Lesnar.
> 
> Master promo artist at work.
> 
> And actually this sort of thing is important for the younger fans as well who aren't as in the know. We can rationalize the situation & him not being there. But for them, their favorite star being there one week & suddenly going AWOL with no explanation & *no-one on screen mentioning him since* would blow their minds. So there needed to be some sort of on-screen acknowledgement of the situation.


I'm in agreement there, as a kid for many years I wondered why Warrior would just disappear like he did in 1992 and then 1996 again and there was never really any real explanation for it, they just stopped talking about him, it was only years later I discovered the reasons why.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

I think it was Steph, when she mentioned how quick the fans can turn on you, she really did have a point. One thing that the crowd doesnt like is if you do anything to 'their' goldenboy. these days you can turn a face into a heel instantly.

From certain examples, Rocky taking title off Punk, Batista returning (taking Bryans spot). She really has a point there.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

HIGHLIGHT said:


> I think it was Steph, when she mentioned how quick the fans can turn on you, she really did have a point. One thing that the crowd doesnt like is if you do anything to 'their' goldenboy. these days you can turn a face into a heel instantly.
> 
> From certain examples, Rocky taking title off Punk, Batista returning (taking Bryans spot). She really has a point there.


But the crowd never turned on Punk, even after turning heel, dumping Bearer's ashes, mailing it in, leaving the WWE outright.. he's still embraced.


----------



## kendoo

That boot Ambrose took from Harper looked insane, sold perfectly


----------



## Gretchen

Bob the Jobber said:


> But the crowd never turned on Punk, even after turning heel, dumping Bearer's ashes, mailing it in, leaving the WWE outright.. he's still embraced.


I think he meant that lots of smarks turned on Rock after the beat Punk b/c Punk was the golden boy. I remember how the crowd was booing at the post 'Mania when they showed a Rock picture from WrestleMania the previous night on the titantron.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bray Wyatt's promo on Cena, though. :mark:

I just love his delivery and the way he delivers his promos. Never gets old.


----------



## Jingoro

outside of the wyatt family and the shield, i didn't give a shit about any of the rest. love how they made the nao not do their intros and insult the audience to make sure they cheered for the uso's. pathetic what they have to do to get people to cheer for the good guys. can't wait til a couple months from now when the uso's are back to jobbers.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Triple H's comment about the "excuses era" is hilarious considering that HHH's entire mic work from 1996-1999 was based on him complaining about getting screwed for the Curtain Call incident.


----------



## Alex

kendoo said:


> That boot Ambrose took from Harper looked insane, sold perfectly


This didn't get enough attention. It looked like he kicked his head straight off his shoulders.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Alex said:


> This didn't get enough attention. It looked like he kicked his head straight off his shoulders.


And although Reigns seemingly gets lost in a one one, he is the deadset master of highlight reel attacks and now shots. They way he sailed over the announce table after the tope from Harper was awesome, especially as it was rolling up his spear to Rowan only seconds earlier over the table.


----------



## admiremyclone

RhodesForWHC said:


> I think he meant that lots of smarks turned on Rock after the beat Punk b/c Punk was the golden boy. I remember how the crowd was booing at the post 'Mania when they showed a Rock picture from WrestleMania the previous night on the titantron.


I remember reading show reports from that night saying that they were showing Mania pictures prior to the show and Rock was getting loads of love, but then they announced Rock wasn't gonna be at the show and the fans were disappointed, hence the booing. I don't think they turned on him, they were mad he wasn't there.


----------



## WWEUniverse

i rate the chigago raw six out of nine


----------



## WWE

just watched some segments.

the crowd chanting over Wyatt's promo fpalm


----------



## stevie888

I've got to say that Raw was awesome, one of the best in a while & there wasnt even a Punk return. The crowd at the beginning will surely go down as one of the loudest pops ever? Chicago crowds are truely insane. I really do hope Punk returns but I have no idea whats going on because now they've gone from no mention of him at all to being on the WWE 2K14 game promo after the adverts & included in the show!


----------



## Jingoro

take out the wyatts and the shield and that raw was a 2/10.


----------



## TNA is Here

Have you guys seen this:


----------

